# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Lufta III boterore dhe fundi i botes (1)

## forum126

*Pasqyra e shkrimit

Tema ka lidhje me ketw temen.

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=66982

Dyshimet dhe përgjigjet rreth tyre

Kreu i I

Shenjat e vogla te fundit te botës
Kuptimi gjuhesor dhe domethenia e shenjave te fundit te botës si dhe veretjet e veçanta
Shenjat me te rëndësishme te vogla te kijametit
Armagedoni
Armagedoni ndermjet muslimaneve dhe ithtareve te librit
Muslimanet dhe Armagedoni

Kreu i II

Jetegjatesia e ymetit Islam
Shpjegime
Hadithe te cilat flasin për jetegjatesine e popujve dhe kuptimi i tyre
Shpjegimi i pergjithshem i këtyre haditheve
Llogaria dhe jetegjatesia e popujve
Deshmite e ithatreve te librit për afrimin e fundit te botës

Kreu i III

Imam Mehdi
Imam Mehdi si hallke qe lidh shenjat e vogla me shenjat e mëdha te kijametit
Kush është Imam Mehdi
Pershkrimi i Imam Mehdit
Çfarë do të thotë se: "Allahu do ta beje te mirë"
Koha e paraqitjes se Mehdiut
Ku do të jetë saktë kjo lufte?
Paralajmerimet e paraqitjesse Mehdiut
Cilat ngjarje do të ndodhin ne kohën e Mehdiut
Kronologjia kohore e luftrave kryesore te cilat do ti udheheqe Mehdiu
Pershkrimi i detajuar i luftrave te cilat do ti udheheq Mehdiu
Lufta e pare për Gadishullin Arabik
Lufta e dytë Kunder Persise (Iranit)
Lufta e tretë Ekspedita drejt Bizantit
Rrjedha e luftës, vendi i zhvillimit te saj dhe rezultatet
Lufta e katert dhe pushtimi i Kostandinopojes
Si do të perfundoje pushtimi i Kostandinopojes?
Lufta e peste.Lufta kundër hebrejve
Luftera te tjera qe do ti udheheq Mehdiu

Kreu i IV

Mesihu Dexhall
Dexhali është shenja e pare e madhe  e fundit te botës
Argumentimi i pohimeve se Dexhali është shenja e para e madhe e fundit te botës
Pershkrimi i Mesihu Dexhalit
Disa hadithe  te cilat flasin për pamjen e Dexhalit
Ku gjendet tani Dexhali
A është Dexhali ai qe e ka pare Temim Ed-Dariu, ibn Saj-jad El Jehudi?
Kush e ka mbyllur Dexhalin?
Ku gjendet saktë vendi ne te cilin është mbyllur Dexhali?
Vendi koha dhe shenjat e paraqitjes se Dexhalit Shkas për Daljen e Dexhalit
Koha e daljes se tij
Shenjat e paraqitjes se Dexhalit
Intrigen te cilën Dexhali do ta beje dhe mynyra e mbrojtjes prej saj
Intriga e dexhallit
Mynyra e shpetimit prej sprovave te Dexhalit
Pse Dexhali nuk është i përmendur ne kuran?
Shkatarrimi i Dexhalit dhe pasuesve te tij.

Kreu i V

Shenjat e mëdha te fundit te botës
Shenjat qe do ti shohin besimtaret
shenja e pare: Paraqitja e Dexhalit
Shenja e dytë: Zbritja e Isait , birit te Merjemes
Kur do të zbrese Isai a.s?
Ku do të zbrese Isai a.s?
Si do ta njohim atë?
Çfarë do të beje kur te zbrese?
Shenja e tretë: Jexhuxh Maxhuxhet
Kush janë jexhuxh Maxhuxhet?Ku janë ata tani, kur do të paraqiten?Si do të duket sprova e tyre?
Pamja e tyre
Ku janë ata tani?
Ku gjendet ky mur?
Kur do të dalin?
Çfarë turbullirash do të bëjnë?
Shenja e katert:Lindja e diellit nga perëndimi
Shenja e peste: Dalja e Kafshes
Pershkrimi i kafshes dhe prejardhja e saj
Shenja e gjashtë : Tymi
Shenjat qe besimtaret nuk do ti shohin
Crregullimi i gjithesise dhe zhdukja e saj
Fryerja e pare ne sur e cila do të shkaktoje frikë
Fryerja e dytë ne sur, e cila njerzit do ti shastise dhe do ti vdese
Fryerja e tretë ne sur, me te cilën do të ndodhë ringjallja dhe tubimi*

----------


## forum126

*Dyshimet dhe përgjigjet rreth tyre.*

Falenderuar qoftë Allahu  me miresite e te cilit plotesohen veprat mirë salavatet dhe selamet qofshin mbi pejgamberin me te zgjedhur dhe prijesin e besimtareve, mesuesin e thirresve dhe prijesin e udhezuesve.Ka qenë i shqetësuar për ne rrugë te Allahut dhe ka bërë durim, pastaj i erdhi ndihma e Allahut dhe e ka falenderuar atë.Është realizuar premtimi i Allahut për fitoren e besimtareve ndërsa Ai thotë: *“Ne patjetër do ti ndihmojme te derguarit tanë ne jetën e kësaj botë , edhe ata qe besuan, e edhe ne ditën e prezantimit e deshmive.”(El-Gafir 51)*

Me lejoni qe te vecoj disa rrjeshta me qëllim te shpjegimit te disa çeshtjeve, te cilat i trajton ky libër, ndërsa te cilat çojnë ne keqkuptimin e atyre të atyre te cilët merren me shkencë.Duke shqyrtuar me kujdes, të kemi te qartë dhe shpesh ta lexojmë këtë libër, meqellime qe te largojme të gjitha dyshimet dhe te fitojme përgjigje ne cilendo pyetje e cila na intereson, ndërsa falenderimi i takon Allahut, Zotit te botrave.

Nëse dikush na thotë se e kemi gabim nëse themi, “Jeta gjatesia e ymetit Islam” apo  “kallzime për jetën e popujve te mëhershëm” ne i pergjigjemi se është me te drejtë të themi gjëra te tilla ! Allahu xh.sh thotë: *“Çdo popull (qe pergenjeshtroi perjgamberet)  ka afatin e vet, e kur tu vijë afati i tyre, ai nuk mund te shtyhet për asnjë moment e as te perngutet me pare.”(El-Arafe 34)*.Muhamedi .a.s thotë: “Jeta e juaj ne këtë botë është sikurse jeta e atyre para jush.”.Këtë thënie e përmend Buhariu.Ne një thënie te cilën e përmend Muslimi i është shtuar “fundi juaj”.Ndërsa ne një transemtim tjetër, ne kaptinen për rekaikun, thuhet: “Jeta juaj është sikur e atyre para jush.”Pra shprehja “jeta” dhe “jeterat” përmenden dhe ne kuran, dhe ne transmetimet e besueshme te haditheve te Muhamedit a.s.

Dijetaret islame selefe janë unike, se është e lejuar qe një hadith ta quajmë sipas permbajtjes se tregimit apo me shprehje karakteristike i cili është përmendur ne te.Siç është rasti ne tregimin për xhessasin(Shiko Sahihun e Muslim Kaptina e turbullires) apo tregimi për Ummu Dhere(shiko Fethu’l-Bari,Kaptina e marteses).Dihet se Muhamedi s.a.v.s. nuk u ka thënë sahabeve:”....ejani t’u tregoj ngjarjen për Xhessasin!”,as qe i ka thënë Aishes r.a.:”....eja te tregoj ndodhine e Ummu Dherea.

”Dijetaret islam nuk shohin asgjë te keqe qe një hadith te quhet sipas tregimit te përmendur ne te apo sipas shprehjes karakteristike e atij hadithi qe quhet sipas tregimit te permendurne ne kallezimin e atij hadithi.Rasti i njëjtë është edhe me disa ajate dhe sure te Kuranit,për shembull suren Gafir e quajne El-Mu’min,suren Isra e quajne Benu Israil,suren Fatir--El-Melaike.Gjithashtu, disa ajete i quajne me emra te veçantë,si Ajetul-Kursij,Ajetu-dejn etj.Për këtë,shprehja jonë “jeta e ummetit islam” apo “tregimet e jetegjatesise se umeteve te meparshem” nuk del jashtë kornizes se Kuranit dhe sunnetit e as prej fjalëve te ulemase. 

Po ashtu dëshiroj te shtoj një tekst i cili flet për shprehjen “jeta e ummetit islam”.Jeta e një populli zgjat prej paraqitjes se pejkamberit te tij e deri te dergimi i pejkamberit tjetër.Ai i cili perjeton ardhjen e pejkamberit tjetër dhe i beson atij,ai i takon ummetit te tij dhe ka shperblim plotesues,e kush nuk i beson,ka deshtuar dhe periudha e tij e kaluar,ashtu siç ka kaluar periudha e popullit te tij.Ne baze te kësaj themi se jeta e ummetit te Muhamedit s.a.v.s. është prej dergimit te tij e deri te paraqitja e eres se bute i cili do të fryje nga drejtimi i Jemenit dhe i cili do t’ua marrë shpirterat te gjithë besimtareve.Kjo do të ndodhë pasi qe te ndodhin gjashtë shenja te mëdha te kjametit,duke filluar prej paraqitjes se Dexhallit e deri te paraqitja e tymit,kur perfundon ekzistimi i te gjithë muslimaneve.Këtë detajisht e kemi shpjeguar ne kaptinen e peste.Kjo nuk do të thotë se këtu është fundi i jetës se kësaj botë!Pas besimtareve,ne toke do të mbesin njerëzitë me te keqinj te cilët do të bëjnë tollovi sikur gomaret.Se sa do të zgjase jeta ne toke pas besimtareve,këtë e di vetëm Allahu xh.sh.Disa thonë se kjo periudhe do të zgjase njeqind vjet e disa te tjerë njeqind e njezet vjet.Ata mendimet e tyre i mbështesin ne një trasmetim prej Abdullah bin Amrit te cilën e ka theksuar Ahmedi ne “Mesnedin” e tij,e për te cilin Hejthemi thotë se trasmetuesit janë te besueshem:

”Njerezit pas lindjes se diellit nga perëndimi do të jetojne dhe njeqind e njezet vjet”.Allahu xh.sh. e di me së miri se sa është periudha ndermjet fundit te ummetit islamdhe ditës se Kijametit.Pra,kur flitet për jetën e ummetit,nuk do të thotë përcaktimi i dates se ditës se Kijametit,sepse këtë e di vetëm Allahu xh.sh. dhe askush përveç Atij këtë nuk e di,madja as meleku me i zgjedhur,e as pejkamberi.Pra,ne flasim për gjatesine e jetës se ummetit islam e jo për fillimin e ditës se Kijametit!Këtu duhet të kemi kujdes.

Nëse dikush thotë se llogaritja ne esencë nuk është e lejuar,sepse Ibn Haxheri thotë se fjalët :ekzistimi juaj” kanë te bëjnë me apoksimacionin (afrimi) dhe alegorine (krahasimin) e jo ne llogaritje,ne haptazi pergjigjemi se nuk dimë se për çfarë flasin!Hafiz ibn Haxheri ne komentimin e hadithit ne fjale thotë se ekzistojne dy mundësi te shojegimit te tij.E para është se (apoksimacioni) paraqet apoksimacionin e jo percaktimin e algorise,percaktimin e periudhes se saktë,ndërsa shpjegimi i dytë është te kuptuarit e hadithit ne baze te kuptimit te tij te qartë,domethënë,kuptimi i fjalës “llogaritje”.Për shkak te qartesise se tekstit dhe besueshmerise se trasmetimit,perparesi i jepet hadithit te ibn Omerit ne te cilin përmendet gjatesia e jetës se ummetit.Kuptimi i fjaleperfjashem i këtij hadithi na tregon se periudha e jetës se ummetit tonë është pesë ditë.Kështu përmendet ne Fethul-bari,ne vellimin e 11,ne kaptinen për rekaikun.Poashtu,ne vellimin e 13,ne kaptinen e teuhidit thuhet:”Jeta e juaj është sikur jeta e popujve para jush”.Domethënë,gjatesia e jetës se ummetit islam është sikurse gjatesia  e jetës se popujve te tjereNe kaptinen ne te cilën flitet për qiradhenien,ne vellimin e 4 te vepres se tij,ai thotë:”Ekspertet e hadithit janë te pajtimit se periudha e hebrenjve e deri te pejkamberia e Muhamedit s.a.v.s.,është me shumë se dymije vjete,e prej tyre është periudha e krishtereve gjashteqind vjet,ndërsa disa pohojne se edhe më pak.Ne baze te kësaj,ne themi se periudha e jetës se ummetit tonë,me siguri është me shumë se njemije vjet.Gjithashtu,Ibn Haxherine kaptinen e njëjtë thotë se vepra me te shumta kanë hebrejte,te cilën e pohon ne kaptinen e teuhidit.Kjo është shumë llogjike për hebrenjte sepse ata kanë jetuar periudhën me te gjatë te kohës,dhe kanë mundur te bëjnë vepra me shumë.Ai gjithashtu thotë se shembulli i ekzistimit te popujve para nesh,është sikur shembulli i kohës ndermjet namazit te ikindise dhe perendimit te diellit ne raport me pjesen tjetër te ditës (Kaptina e kohëve te namazit).”Këto janë tekstet e Ibn Haxherit ne te cilat komentohet hadithi ne baze te kuptimit te jashtem,ndërsa ne këtë rast bëhet fjale për llogaritjen kohore duke përmendur variante te tjera,e kjo është se ky hadith ka te bëj me afrimin dhe algorine,qe është i papranueshem.
Me aritmetike janë marrë dijetare te njohur para Ibn Haxherit.

Ai thotë:”Et-Taberiu ne hyrjen e vepres se tij “Historia” trasmeton prej Ibn Abbasit,dhe thotë:”Shuma e viteve te dynjase është shtatemije vjet prej shumes se ahiretit...”Pastaj ka percjelle hadithin e Ibn Omerit:”Exheli juaj është sikurse exheli i atyre para jush”.Taberiu e ka vërtetuar thënien e tij me një hadith te trasmetuar nga Ebu Sa’lebi:”Për Allahun nuk është e vështirë te kujdeset për këtë ummet gjysëm ditë”.(Shprehja ditë i cili përmendet ne Kuran dhe hadithi nuk është sikur dita te cilën ne e njohim sh.p.).Këtë trasmetim e perciell Suhejli prej Taberiut(Shih Fethul-bari,vellimi 11,kaptina për rekaikun).Taberiu ne vepren e cekur,ne kaptinen “Sa është periudha kohore prej fillimit e deri ne zhdukjen e botës”,thotë se dijetaret e selefit kanë mendime të ndryshme.Disa thonë shtatë mijë,te tjerë thonë gjashtë mijë,dhe permendi mendimet e disa dijetarëve sikur Abdullah ibn Abbasin,Ka’bin etj.Këtyre dijetarëve është bashkangjitur dijetari i madh Es-Sujuti i cili shumë ka studiuar këtë çështje me llogaritje.Këtë e ka bërë burrerisht e trrimerisht,duke u mbeshtetur ne diturine e tij te madhe dhe ne horizontet e tij te gjëra.Ai ka qenë det i diturise,drite e kuptimit,është marrë me të gjitha lemite shkencore,me çka deshmi janë librat dhe permbledhjet e tij.Es-Sujuti ne mesazhin e tij “Zbulesa se ky ummet do të mbijetoj njemije”,thotë:”Burimet na çojnë se ky ummet do të ekzistoje me shumë se njemije vjet,ndërsa ky shtim mbi njemije nuk do të kaloje peseqind vjet”.

Para se gjithash përmenda mendimet e dijetarëve te njohur te cilët janë marrë me problematiken e jetegjatesise se ummetit,siç janë Ibn Haxheri,Taberiu,Es-Sujuti dhe shumë te tjerë.Ne këtë libër kemi percjelle mendimet e dijetarëve te njohur ashtu siç kanë kuptuar hadithet nga pejkamberi s.a.v.s.Le ta dije secili i cili hedh poshtë aritmetiken si risi dhe perralle,se e hedh poshtë atë qe kanë pranuar dijetaret tanë.
Nëse dikush thotë se nuk na lejohet qe te sherbehemi me trasmetimet e Kitabiut,qe të mos merret si deshmi e as te shpjegojme nga ato,ne ne këto fjale do të pergjigjemi se ekzistin një tekst i besueshem dhe i qartë ne Sahihun e Buhariut,i cili na lejon trasmetimet prej Kitabiut,me qëllim te verejtjes dhe mesimit.

Muhamedi s.a.v.s. thotë :”Trasmetoni prej meje,qoftë dhe një ajet dhe predikoni prej bijve te Israilit,ne to nuk ka asgjë te keqe.Kush genjene ne mua qellimisht,i ka përgatitur vetes vendin ne zjarr”.Ibn Haxheri këtë hadith e komenton se nuk ka pengesa nëse trasmetojme prej tyre,e qe pas kësaj të lejohet.Sikur e ka shprehur ndalimin para vendosjes se dispozitave islame dhe bazamenteve te fesë,duke pasur frikë turbullirat.Pasi qe janë larguar pengesat,është lejuar predikimi prej tyre,mirëpo me kushte te marrjes se mesimit”.(Shih Fethul-bari,vellimi 6,faq.498)Ne te njëjtin vend ka shkruar :”Thotë Maliku r.a. se me lejimin e predikimit prej tyre mendohet ne atë qe është e mirë,e jo ne gënjeshtër...”Gjithashtu thotë :”Thotë Shafiu :”Është e njohur se Pejgamberi s.a.v.s. nuk ka lejuar predikimin e genjeshtrave,qe do të thotë se është e lejuar predikimi prej bijve te Israilit atë qe mendojmë se nuk është gënjeshtër”.
Shejhul-islam,Ibn Tejmije ne vepren Mexhmuatul-fetava thotë :”Muhamedi s.a.v.s. ka lejuar qe te predikohet prej tyre,por ka ndaluar konfirmimin e vertetesise dhe konsiderimin si te rrejshem thëniet e tyre.Sikur të mos kishim ndonjë dobi ne predikimin prej tyre,nuk do të na jepte lehtesime qe te veprojmë sipas tyre”.Shkrimtari i njëjtë ne një libër tjetër “Pergjigja e drejtë për atë i cili e zevendeson krishterimin” përmend shumë trasmetime prej Kitabiut.Nëse shikojme veprat e tefsirit,do të shohim se shumë sahabe sikur Ibn Abbasi,Abdullah ibn Omeri dhe te tjerë,ka perdorur trasmetimet e Kitabijeve ne gjërat ne te cilat është e lejuar përdorimi i trasmetimeve prej tyre.
Kjo është një pjesë e vogël e asaj qe e kanë thënë dijetaret ne këtë teme.Të gjithë e kanë te qartë se ndalesa drejtuar Omerit prej Pejkamberit s.a.v.s.,qe te lexoje librat e Kitabijve ka te beje me e pare te islamit qe me vonë të lejohet predikimi prej tyre.Nuk mendoj se dikush prej njerzve te drejtë do t’a kishte kontestuar këtë.

Nëse dikush thotë se ende nuk kanë ngjare të gjitha shenjat e vogla te Kijametit,sikur lufta e muslimaneve kundër hebrenjve,kështu qe ato do të fshehen pas gurit e drurit,pastaj terheqja e lumit Eufrat nga kodra e arit,ne do të pergjigjemi se këto ngjarje do të ndodhin pas paraqitjes se disa shenjave te mëdha,siç dote shpjegojme me vonë.

1.Lufta e muslimaneve kundër hebrenjve  ne te cilën ato do të fshehen pas gureve dhe drunjve,dote ndodhë pas zbritjes se Isase,djalit te Mejremes dhe ne mesin e dijetarëve për këtë lufte nuk ka kundërshtime.Ai dote vrase Dexhallin dhe dote mund ithtaret e tij prej hebrenjve dhe atëherë do të ndodhë beteja e përmendur.Ne dy vende ne këtë libër kame përmendur hadithe te besueshme për këtë.Ne njërën prej tyre thuhet:”me te vërtetë guri dhe druri dote thërrasin:”O Ruhullah,ky është hebre!”Nuk do të le asnjë ithtar te Dexhallit,e të mos e mbyse”.Ne një vend tjetër gjendet hadithi te cilin e trasmeton Ebu Umameh,saktësinë e te cilit e ka vërtetuar Albani,e ne te cilën Pjekamberi s.a.v.s. thotë:”Dexhallin,me te cilin do të jenë shtatedhjete mijë hebrenj,te armatosur me shpata e mburoja,do të takoj Isa te dyert e lindjes ne Palestine dhe do t’a vrase.Atëherë Allahu dote mund hebrenjte dhe nuk do të mbyte asgjë nga krijesat e Allahut me çka do të mbroheshin,e të mos flasin.Druri,guri,kafsha do të flasin:”O rob i Allahut,o musliman ky është hebre,eja dhe mbyte!Pervec drurit garkad,ndërsa ai është druri i tyre”.Puna  është shumë e qartë,kështu qe nuk ka nevojë qe ta shpjegojme.Ekzistojne tekste te qarta ne Kuran dhe ne hadithe dhe nuk ka gjykim te lirë ndaj tekstit,dhe mu për këtë,ne botimin e pare nuk kam percjelle mendimet e dijetarëve te cilët trajtojne këtë problematike,por nuk ka kurrfare pengesë qe te shprehim mendimet e tyre.

Ibn Haxheri thotë se hebrenjte do të fshehen pas drurit edhe guri do t’i thonë muslimanit:”Ky është hebre,mbyte atë!”Kjo vrasje e hebrenjve do të ndodhë pas paraqitjes se Dexhallit dhe zbritjes se Isase a.s. ashtu siç e verteton qartë hadithite cilin e trasmeton Ebu Umameh,dhe i cili flet për paraqitjen e Daxhallit dhe zbritjen e Isase a.s. Lufta e muslimaneve kundër hebrenjve do të zgjase derisa hebrenjte të mos fshehen pas gureve dhe drunjeve ,ndërsa kjo do të ndodhë pas paraqitjes se dy shenjave te mëdha te Kijametit ;ardhja e Dexhallit dhe zbritja e Isase a.s.Për këtë nuk ka kundërshtime mes dijetarëve.Deshiroj te theksoj se mos permendja  e kësaj ngjarje ne kuader te shenjave te mëdha,nuk do të thotë se ajo bie ne shenjat e vogla,ashtu siç e kuptojnë disa.Ekzistojne shumë ngjarje te cila nuk hynë ne shenja e mëdha,ndërsa do të ndodhin pas fillimit te shenjave te mëdha,siç është lufta kundër hebrenjve,tërheqje e Eufratit nga kodra e arte dhe rrenimi i Qabes nga ana e dy abisineve te cale.Kjo ngjarje e fundit,siç thonë dijetaret,do të jetë shumë afër ndodhise se Kijametit,saqë askush ne toke nuk dote mbese duke thënë Allah,e kjo do të ndodhë pas paraqitjes se gjashtë shenjave te mëdha te Kijametit.

2. Terheqja e lumit Eufrat nga kodra me ar,siç thuhet ne hadithin te cilin e përmend Buhariu:*”Se shpejti lumi Eufrat do të tërhiqet dhe do të zbuloje një thesar te arit”*.Ne një trasmetim tjetër thuhet:*”...dhe do të zbuloje një koder me ar”*.Ashtu siç theksuam,këto shenja do të ndodhin gjatë kohës se shenjave te mëdha,apo menjehere para atyre,domethënë,para paraqitjes se Mehdiut a.s. Ibn Haxheri thotë:”Ndoshta ky është shkaku për te cilin Buhariu këtë hadith e ka rradhitur ne kaptinen e cila flet për paraqitjen e zjarrit. Gjithashtu,Ibn Mad’e përmend një hadith nga Sevbani se ka thënë:”Të thesari juaj do të vriten tre veta,e te gjithë dote jenë djem te halifeve,prijesve....”,pastaj ka përmendur një hadith për Mehdiun i cili nuk është i besueshem. Ari i cili përmendet është ari i njëjtë qe është përmendur ne hadith,ndërsa aludon ne zbulimin e tij ne kohën e Mehdiut”.

Subhanallah,gazetat kanë filluar te na njoftojne e qe përputhet me atë qe thame,për indikacionet e para te arit ne lumin Eufrat dhe për problemin e madh ndermjet Turqise dhe Irakut për shkak te ujit.Druajme se Turqia do të niset ne aksion për tharjen e shpejte te lumit Eufrat,qe do të rezultoje me paraqitjen e kodres me ar,ndërsa kjo do të ndodhë ne kohën e Medihut.Ne baze te kategorizimit,pohojme se janë realizuar të gjitha shenjat e vogla te Kijametit.Këtë do t’a vertetoje secili i cili merret me hulumtimin e kësaj teme.Shfrytezojme rastin qe te perkujtojme se si Pejkamberi s.a.v.s. ynë i dashur na ka terhequr vërejtjen qe mos t’i afrohemi këtij ari,sepse do të zhvillohet një beteje e madhe rreth asaj pasurie.
Nëse dikush thotë se do të kthehet pushtimi i besimdrejteve te cilët do të punojnë sipas shembullit te udheheqjes se Muhamedit s.a.v.s.,edhe ne këtë e presim.

Ne pergjigjemi se kjo do të ndodhë si vërtetim i fjalës se Muhamedit s.a.v.s. ne hadithin te cilin e trasmeton Hudhejfe,e ne te cilin thuhet:*”Do te jetë koha e shpalljes aq sa do Allahu dhe do të humb kur te dëshiroj Allahu.Pastaj do të vijë udhëheqja e halifeve besimdrejte e do të zgjase aq sa do të doje Allahu.ndërsa do të humb kur te deshiroje Allahu.Pastaj do të vijë udhëheqja e mbreterise se trashëguar e cila do të zgjase sa te doje Allahu,ndërsa do të humb kur te dëshiroj Allahu.Pastaj do të vijë udhëheqja e tiranise dhe do të zgjase aq sa te doje Allahu,ndërsa do të humb kur te deshiroje Allahu,dhe do të vijë koha e udheheqjes se drejtë e cila do të pasoje rrugën e shpalljes.Pastaj heshti.*

Pra,udhëheqja e drejtë e cila përmendet në fund te hadithit do të vijë,por ne pohojme se kjo është udhëheqja e Mehdiut edhe atë për dy shkaqe:

-Kuptimit te haditheve te cilët i permendem ne këtë libër e qe kanë te bëjnë me Mehdiun.Ne njërën prej tyre thuhet:*”Toka do të mbushet me tirani dhe dhunë.Kur kjo të ndodhë, Allahu do të dërgoje një njeri prej meje.Emri i tij është sikur emri im,ndërsa emri i babait te tij është sikur emri i babait tim,dhe do të mbushe tokën me drejtësi ashtu siç ishte mbushur me padrejtësi e dhunë”*.

Ky hadith dhe te tjerë te ngjashem,flasin se Mehdiu është njeri për te cilën Muhamedi s.a.v.s. thotë:*”Mehdiu është prej familjes tonë.Allahu do t’a frymezoje ne një nate”.*Ai është halife e drejtë i cili do të pasoje  rrugën e Pejkamberit s.a.v.s. dhe nën udhëheqjen e te cilit toka do të mbushet me drejtësi,ashtu siç është mbushur me zullum.*”Gjatë kohës se tij do të këtë pasuri aq shumë sa qe nuk do të mund te numerohet”*.Sikur kjo do të kishte te bënte me një udheheqje para paraqitjes se Mehdiut,pejkamberi s.a.v.s. nuk do të na njoftonte për tiranine dhe kaosin ne te cilën do të ishte e mbushur toka para paraqitjes se tij.Fjala “hilafet” (udheheqje) është shprehje e përgjithshme,ndërsa fjala “i drejtë” është vecori e kësaj shprehjeje,qe tregon shkaterrimin e tiranise dhe dhunes.I Derguari na njofton se toka do të veshet me rrobet e dhunes dhe zullumit para Mehdiut dhe Allahu do t’a dërgoje qe te vendos udheheqje (pushtet) te drejtë,duke pasur rrugën e shpalljes,qe te vendose pushtetin e drejtesise.Për këtë vëlla i dashur,t’a keshe vemendjen ne këtë,sepse ky është shansi i vetëm për atë i cili mendon dhe kupton.Ndoshta nuk do të kesh rastin te mirresh vesh për këtë qe e permendem diku tjetër,pra kapu fort për atë qe ke kuptuar.

-Vetëm Muhamedi s.a.v.s. ka te drejtë te thotë se kush është ai halife i drejtë.Pervec tij nuk ka te drejtë askush!I Derguari ne mënyrë precize paralajmeron ardhjen e sundimtarit te drejtë para fundit te ekzistimit te kësaj botë,ashtu siç përmendet ne hadith.Ai i cili pohon se do të jetë dikush tjetër e jo Mehdiu,për këtë duhet te këtë argumenta,pra ndonjë hadith i cili është i saktë dhe i besueshem!

Ibn Haxheri përmend një hadith i cili verteton pohimin tonë ku thuhet:”Taberaniu përmend një hadith ne te cilin thuhet:”Pas meje do të vijnë sundimtare te drejtë,pas tyre princerit,e pas tyre mbreterit.Pas tyre pushtetin do t’a marrin tiranet dhe do të paraqitet një njeri nga fisi im i cili tokën do t’a mbush me drejtësi ashtu siç ishte e mbushur me dhunë,pas te cilit do të paraqitet Kahtaniu.Pasha Atë i cili më ka dërguar me te Verteten,kështu do të ndodhë”.Pra,periudha qe do të vijë pas sundimit te tiranise e ne te cilin po jetojme,është periudha e Mehdiut,pas te cilit do të vijë koha e Kahtaniut i cili përmendet ne hadith te cilin e përmend edhe buhariu.
Këto fjale tona nuk do të thotë se da’ite (thirresit ne fe) ne rrugë te Allahut duhet te nderpresin thirrjen ne fenë e Allahut e as te heqin dorë tentimet e atyre te cilët dojne te vendosin Sheriatin.

Ne fund te permendim se kaptina e tretë e këtij libri paraqet informacione te sakta për Mehdiun,te cilat nuk lënë asnjë dyshim apo paqartesi.Na jep informacione për mënyrën e njohjes se Mehdiut,shenjat e paraqitjes se tij,si dhe për obligimet tona ndaj tij.Kaptina e tretë do të zgjidhe paqartesite për këtë teme e jo te shtoje ato për ata te cilët i frikesohen Allahut dhe te cileve u është dhuruar talenti.

Me këtë libër kam dashur te qartesoj disa paqartesi lidhur me këtë problematike,te cilën disa e keqkuptojne.Shpresoj se ia kam arritur qëllimit.Ajo qe është e mirë është prej Allahut,e ajo qe është e keqe është fryt i duarve te mia,ndërsa c’do gjë para ose pas i kthehet Allahut,Zotit te gjithë botrave.Allahun e falenderoj për begatine dhe udhezimin e Tij.Po ashtu i falenderoj te gjithë te cilët me kanë ndihmuar ne botimin e këtij libri,pa marrë parasysh se për cilin botim është fjala.Posacerisht falenderoj dijetaret e Universitetit Al-Azhar dhe Kolegiumit për hulumtime shkencore.Gjithashtu falenderoj ata te cilët nuk pajtohen me mendimin tonë,ndërsa kanë kontribuar për t’u dëgjuar dhe perhapur kjo ide.Allahu e mëshiroftë atë i cili mi tregon gabimet.

Ai i cili ne këtë libër gjen diçka qe është ne kundërshtim me Kuranin,sunnetin apo ixhmane e dijetarëve islam,le ta publikoje atë,por me kusht qe fjala e tij te bazohet me argument te fortë nga Kurani,sunneti dhe nga dijetaret islam.Njohja e te vërtetës është gjq e humbur e besimtarit,e kur ta gjeje le t’a marrë!

E lus Allahun xh.sh. qe te na beje nga shoqëria e ndihmuesve te sinqertë te Ehli Sunnetit Vel-Xhematit dhe te gjithë të kemi dobi nga ky libër.E lus Allahun te meshiroj prindërit e mi,te cilët me dhuruan edukim ne femijeri dhe t’i fale te gjithë muslimanet dhe muslimanet,sepse Ai i degjon të gjitha dhe iu përgjigjet atyre te cilët e thërrasin Atë.Allahu ehste Ai icili di c’do qëllim dhe falenderimi i qoftë Allahut,Zotit te boterave.

----------


## forum126

*Parathenie e botimit të parë*


Falenderimi i takon Allahut prej Tij kërkojmë ndihmë dhe falje dhe Atij i mbeshtetemi nga e keqja e shpirtrave tanë dhe nga veprimet tona te keqija.Ke e udhezon Allahu ,ai nuk do të mbetet ne humbje,e ke e le Ai ne humbje,askush nuk mund ta nxjerre,deshmoj se nuk ka zot tjetër perpos Allahut,i cili nuk ka shok dhe se Muhamedi s.a.v.s. është rob dhe i Derguari i Tij.
Fjala me e drejtë është Libri i Allahut, lidhja me e fortë është fjala e frikerespektit.Pasardhesit me te mirë janë pasardhesit e Ibrahimit a.s. ndërsa rruga me e mirë është rruga e Muhamedit s.a.v.s.Vdekja me e ndershme është shehadeti ne rrugën e Allahut,ndërsa pasimi me i mirë është te pasuarit e te Derguarve s.a.v.s.Verbimi me i madh është verbimi pas udhezimit,ndërsa veprat me te mira janë ato te cilave kemi me se shumti dobi.Verbimi me i keq është verbimi i zemrës.Dora e cila jep është me e mirë se ajo e cila merr.Ajo qe është pak por e dobishme,është me e mirë se ajo qe është shumë,por nuk kemi dobi prej saj.Mekati me i madh është gënjeshtra,ndërsa pendimi me i keq është pendimi ne ditën e Kijametit.Ka njerëz te cilët e permendin Allahun vetëm atëherë kur e mohojne Atë.Njeri prej mëkateve me te mëdha është gënjeshtra.Pasuria me e madhe është pasuria e shpirtit ndërsa gjeja me e mirë është frika ndaj Zotit.Baza e urtesise është frika ndaj Allahut te Lartesuar,ndërsa ndjenja me e mirë ne zemër është besimi i fortë.Alkooli është burim i cdo mëkati,ndërsa ushqimi me ikeq është ai i cili merret prej pasurise se jetimit.Është i lumtur ai i cili pranon këshillën prej tjetrit.Ju shkoni rrugës qe çon ne varr,ndërsa gjykimi është ne Ditën e Gjykimit.Pjesa me e rëndësishme e veprave tona është perfundimi i tyre.Dyftyresia me e keqe është shtirja e rrejshme.Gjithçka qe do të vijë është afër.Ofendimi i besimtarit është mëkat,ndërsa lufta kundër tij është mosbesim.Ngrenia e pasurise se tij është mëkat edhe ndaj Allahut,marrja e pasurise se tij është sikurse derdja e gjakut te tij.Kush është mendje madh ndaj Allahut,është sikur ta kishte mohuar Atë.Kush fale edhe Allahu do ta fale.Kush permbahet ne zemerim,Allahu do ta shperbleje ,e kush është i durueshem kur humb diçka,Allahu do tia kompesoje atë.Kush është i degjueshem,Allahu do ti jape ta degjojne atë,e kush porosite durimin,Allahu do ta shperbleje shumefish.Kush mekaton ndaj Allahu,Ai do ta denoje.


*O Allahu jonë,na fal!Amin!*


Ky libër flet për afrimin e luftrave te pergjakshme dhe crregullimeve,te cilat paralajmerojne fundin e jetës se kësaj botë,pra ardhjen e Kijametit.Libri bazohet ne argumenta te besueshme dhe trasmetime te forta,pra ne argumenta nga Kurani dhe sunneti i Muhamedit s.a.v.s.Ne te përmenden trasmetimet e pjestareve te librit (hebrenjve dhe te krishtereve),ndërsa kjo gjë është e lejuar,sepse Muhamedi s.a.v.s.këtë e ka lejuar me fjalët:Trasmetoni prej bijve te Israilit,ne to nuk ka kurrefare demi.Permbajtjet e kësaj vepre e vertetojne ngjarjet e kohës bashkekohore dhe plotësisht është ne pajtim me te.
Ndjej keqardhje të madh për shkak te numrit te vogël te besimtareve te cilët kanë njohuri për këtë teme,derisa botës se rendomte krishtere kjo teme është mjafte e njohur,madje kendojne edhe këngë me titull:Eja o Jjezu!,duke e pritur dhe duke e ngutur ardjen e tij.Vetëm ne kemi lënë pasdore këto fakte duke i ijnoruar plotësisht.

Ne fillim te librit kam tentuar sa me shumë te shkurtoj tekstin me qëllim qe libri te jetë me i pershtatshem për te gjithë dhe me lehtë i kuptueshem,me qëllim qe të kemi prej tij me shumë dobi.
Ky libër është vërejtje për te pakujdesshmit dhe zgjim për gjumashet,pa marrë parasysh se a bëhet fjale për besimtare apo për ata te cilët i ka mashtruar kjo botë.Me te vërtetë njerzit,përveç atyre te cileve u është meshiruar Allahu,,janë te pakujdesshëm,gjakftohte e te qendrueshem ne te paverteten.Shumë besimtar janë te pakujdesshëm për shkak se janë preokupuar me dallimet ne mendimet te cilat nuk janë te rendesise thelbesore dhe te cilat janë tejkaluar qe moti.Ne vend te saj,duhet te marrim shembull ne paraardhesit e drejtë,te cilët nuk i ka përçarë divergjenca ne mendime e as qe i ka dërguar ne urrejtje te ndersjellte dhe ne humbjen e ndjenjes se dashurisë ne emër te Allahut.Ata nuk janë grindur,as qe kanë vënë llagape te keqija njeri-tjetrit e as qe kanë ofenduar njëri-tjetrin.Kane qenë te afert ndermjet tyre,janë dashur dhe kanë qenë tolerant ndaj njeri-tjetrit.

Rëndësia e veçantë e këtij libri mund të shikohet dyanshem,si ne anën shkencore dhe ne atë shoqërore,sepse ai me permbajtjen e tij na tërheq vërejtjen dhe paralajmeron te gjithë njerzit për afrimin e crregullimeve dhe luftrave te pergjakshme te cilat do të ndodhin para fundit te kësaj botë,e te cilët tani janë duke trokitur ne dere,dhe me hovin e tyre do të shkaterrojne gjithë cka gjendet afër tyre.Për këtë,ky libër iu drejtohet te gjithë njerzve te mencur,duke i porositur:

O ju,te cilët jeni dhënë pas kësaj botë,lerini mëkatet!Largohuni prej deshirave tuaja,kthehuni te Zoti juaj dhe permbajuni Ligjeve te Tij,sepse në fund te ekzistimit te këtij ummeti do ti gjeje një dënim i trishtueshem ata te cilët do të qendrojne ne pertese dhe ne pirje te alkoolit,te varur nga muzika dhe deshirave të ndryshme.Atë ditë nuk do të shpetoje askush nga caktimi i Allhut,përveç nëse Allahu meshiron dike.

O besimtare,mbahuni qe te gjithë mbas litarit e Allahut dhe mos u percani!Haaroni mospajtimet,bashkohuni dhe duajeni njëri-tjetrin ne emër te Allahut.Mos u grindni qe mos te perjetoni mossukses dhe zhdukje.Të gjithë ju jeni një saf (rresht) ne betejen e afert te pergjakshme.Mos lejoni qe pakica,te cileve u mungon dituria,tju percaje dhe te shkaterroje mundin tuaj.
Muhamedi s.a.v.s. thotë:Ne fund te ekzistimit te ummetit tim do të paraqiten njerëz te cilët do tu flasin për atë te cilën me pare nuk e keni dëgjuar,as ju,as paraardhesit tuaj.Ruajuni prej tyre.

O roberit e Allahut.keni kujdes për gjërat me rëndësi dhe mos u lodhni me gjëra te vogla te cilat do tju largojne nga kryerja e puneve me përgjegjësi dhe nga lufta kundër armiqve tuaj te cilët ju rrethojne nga të gjitha anet!Muslimani i cili merret me shkencë i është urdhëruar qe ti vleresoj gjërat,ti jape perparesi asaj qe është më me rëndësi dhe me urgjente.Ekzistojne detyra te rrepta me te cilat është i obliguar cdo individ,pastaj detyrimet e një grupi dhe cilado prej tyre ti kryej ato obligime,nga te tjerët bie obligueshmeria.Ne cdo kohe ekzistojne gjëra te cilat janë te obligueshme dhe jo te obligueshme mirëpo është mirë te kryhen,etj.

Të gjithë e dinë se të gjitha rregullat kanë vendin e caktuar dhe shkallen e rendesise ne dhenien e perparesise.Nëse shohim se dikush po e prish rendin e këtyre rregullave te caktuara dhe e ngurte atë do qe duhet ta prologoje,ose e prologon atë qe duhet te ngutet,është e obligueshme qe tia terheqim vërejtjen qe të mos beje ashtu ndërsa obligimi i tij është qe te pranoje këshilla dhe te ndryshoje veprimet e tij!Feja është këshillë!Hafiz ibn Haxheri thotë:Disa te medhenj kanë thënë:Ke e preokupon farzi dhe e le nafilen,ai ka arsyetim,ndërsa ke e preokupon nafilja dhe e le farzin,ai ka mashtruar vetveten.

O politikane,o shkrimetar e mendimtar,me te vërtetë është duke u mbushur mozaiku rreth betejes se madhe te Armagedonit,te cilin e quajne kështu te krishteret dhe hebrenjte ne librat e tyre te shenjtë,dhe për te cilën Muhamedi s.a.v.s. ka thënë:Romakët me ju do të vendosin marrëveshje paqesore,dhe do të luftoni bashke me ta kundër armikut te perbashket.Do te fitoni dhe do të siguroni placka te luftës dhe siguri

.Për këtë beteje te madhe te permasave botërore e cila do të jetë shumë shkaterrimtare,po bëhen pergatitje te mëdha.Me siguri se po bëhen pergotitjet për një beteje ne Lindjen e Afert,rreth vendeve te rëndësishme strategjike.Nuk është plotësisht e qartë se cila është ajo anë e kundërt te cilës do të luftojne dhe e cila do të perjetoje disfate te plotë.

Dr. Mustafa Mahmud thotë:Pergatituni!Izraeli me nguti është duke u ngritur rreth zenitit,pas te cilit do të filloje rënia e tij.Edhe katër vjet kanë mbetur nga jeta e tij,ndërsa e mundshme është qe ajo te jetë me herët ose me vonë.Allahu e di me së miri.

Muhamedi s.a.v.s. na ka lajmeruar,ndërsa është vërtetuar se ai e thotë vetëm te vërtetën,ne trasmetimet e besueshme për një beteje te madhe strategjike.Ajo do të jetë lufte e aleateve (pra botërore):muslimaneve dhe romakeve (krishtereve) ne njërën anë,kundër një fuqie tjetër.Dote fitojme ne te ,mirëpo nuk e dimë se cila është ajo anë e cila do të luftojë kundër nesh dhe e cila do të perjetoje disfate te pashmangshme.Ndoshta është blloku komunist,gjegjesisht ushtria ruse,kineze dhe aleateve të tyre.Ndoshta ajo është ushtri e shiiteve (Iran,Irak dhe aleatët e tyre).Ndoshta te gjithë ata do të jenë ne një tabor qe do të pesoje disfate.Por,Allahu e di me së miri se cka do të ndodhë.

Mirëpo Muhamedi s.a.v.s. ne tregon ne diçka qe do të ndodhë pas asaj beteje te madhe,e te cilën pak njerëz e dinë.Kjo i jep këtij libri rëndësi te veçantë dhe e rradhit atë ne burime te rëndësishme shkencore për ekspertet te cilët mirren me gjendje  politike dhe ushtarake,si dhe me vezhgimin e gjendjes se sotme ne botë.Ne te vërtetë,bëhet fjale se romakët duke u kthyer nga ajo beteje,do të tradhetijne muslimanet,qe do të jetë shkas për një beteje te pergjakshme dhe lufte te ashper ndermjet nesh dhe atyre.Ajo do të jetë beteje e ashper ne te cilën sytë do të skuqen,armet do të tingellojne dhe do të shpertheje një lufte e rëndë.Kuajt do të vrapojne duke shkelur nëpër gjakun e te vrareve.Ajo do të jetë një lufte e tmerrshme!

Ne kaptinen e tretë do të permendim detajet e këtyre perleshjeve,ne baze te asaj qe na ka thënë Muhamedi s.a.v.s. Kërkojmë prej Allahut shpëtim nga të gjitha sprovat e dukshme dhe te padukshme.

----------


## forum126

*Kuptimi gjuhesor dhe domethenia e shenjave te fundit te botës si dhe veretjet e veçanta.*


Me shenjat e vogla te fundit te botës nenkuptojme ngjarjet për te cilat na ka lajmeruar Muhamedi a.s.Ato do të ndodhin para fundit te botës dhe do të tregojnë ndodhine e shpejete te shenjave te mëdha apo vete fillimi i tyre.
Shprehja "shenjat e ditës se fundit" është marrë nga teksti kuranor dhe nga hadithi.

Allahu thotë ne kuran

*"Po ata a presin tjetër , përveç kijametit i cili do tu vijë befas, e parashenjat e tij tashmë kanë ardhur (Muhamed 18)*

Muhamedi a.s ne një hadith, ne pyetjen e Xhibrilit për fillimin e fundit te botës u pergjigj duke thënë:

"I pyeturi nuk di me shumë sesa pyetesi" Xhibrili tha: "Me njofto për parashenjat e tij?" Muhamedi a.s u pergjigj: "Kur roberesha te linde zonjen e saj, kur te shohësh kembezbathurit, barijte e varfer duke garuar ne ndërtimin e shtepive."

Kuptimi i shprehjes "shenjat e vogla" është se pas paraqitjes se tyre vjen koha e shenjave te mëdha te Kijametit, te cilët do të paralajmerojne ardhjen e shpejte te ditës se Kijametit.Ne te kundërtën, nuk do të kishte kuptim qe quajmë shenja te vogla, nëse ato me paraqitjen e tyre nuk do të paralajmeronin ardhjen e shenjave te mëdha.

Disa dijetare islam janë perpjekur te permbledhin të gjitha shenjat e përmendura nëpër hadithe dhe kanë verejtur mbi 90 shenja te vogla.Të tjerët kanë permbledhur numer dhe me të madh, ndërsa te tjerët më pak sesa permendem, për shkak te dallimeve ne pranimin e autocintetit te disa transmetimeve te caktuara por sidoqoftë, dallimi nuk është i madh.

Para se te fillojme te paraqesim shenjat e vogla, dëshiroj te tregoj disa gjëra.

1)Të gjithë shenjat e vogla te kijametit kanë ndodhur për te cilën do të flasim ne pjesen e dytë te materialit tonë, saktë ashtu siç ka lajmeruar Muhamedi a.s.

2)Realizimi i gnjarjeve për te cilat na ka lajmeruar i derguari ynë, duhet te forcoje besimin ne autencitetin me te cilin ai erdhi.Muhamedi a.s na ka njoftuar për këto ngjarje, njohja e te cileve ne atë atë kohe ka qenë jashtenatyrore(gajb) sepse ai është i ruajtur dhe se "Ai nuk flet nga mendja e tij"(Nexhm 3)

3)Disa njerëz gabimisht i fusin ne shenja te vogla ngjarjet te cilat do të ndodhin pas paraqitjes se shenjave te mëdha si p.sh.:

Lufta e muslimaneve kundër çifutëve, ashtu qe ata do të fshehen pas gureve e drunjve, dhe guri dhe druri do të thonë .O Musliman o rob i Zotit, ja cifuti është pas meje.Eja dhe mbyte"(Buhariu-Muslimi)  

Kjo do të ndodhë pas paraqitjes se Mehdiut, pas paraqitjes se Dexhallit, pas zbritjes se Isait a.s i cili do ta mbyse Dexhallin dhe do ti mund pasuesit e tij cifute.Gjatë asaj beteje çifutët do të fshihen pas gureve dhe drunjeve, mirëpo ato do të flasin me lejen e Allahut e cila nuk do të jetë çudi sepse ajo është koha e ngjarjeve te fundit shumë te çuditshme.

-Lufta e muslimaneve kundër turqve.Muhamedi a.s thotë:"Nuk do të vijë kijameti derisa të mos vijë deri te lufta ndermjet muslimaneve dhe turqve, njerëz me sy te vegjel, fytyre te kuqe, hunde te destuar dhe fytyre te rrubullaket e te gjerë.(Tran Buhariu dhe muslimi) {Ndërsa me popull turk ne hadith nenkuptohen kinezet dhe ruset}

-Terheqja e lumit Eufrat e cila pas vetes do të le një koder me ar pas te cilit njerzit do të luftojne.Kjo do të ndodhë ne kohën e Mehdiut, për te cilën Buhariu e thekson këtë hadith ne kaptinen e paraqitjes se zjarrit.Ibn Maxhe ne një hadith te ngjashem e përmend ne kaptinen për Mehdiun, për te cilin Ibn Haxheri thotë "kjo tregon se kjo beteje do të ndodhë ne kohën e Mehdit."(Fethul Bari)

-Biseda ndermjet njerëzve dhe kafsheve, pastaj bisedat e njerzve me xhufken e kamxhikut te tij.Kjo do të ndodhë pas fillimit te shenjave te mëdha te Kijametit.

-Shkatarrimi i Qabes nga ana e një Etiopiani këmbë shkurter.Kjo do të ndodhë pas vdekjes se Isait a.s sepse siç dihet Isa a.s do të kryeje haxhin.Muhamedi a.s thotë: "Pasha Atë ne doren e te cilit është shpirti im, Isai i biri i Merjemes nga lugina e fexh-xhur-Reuha do të filloje kryerjen e Haxhit ose umres, apo dhe njerit dhe tjetrit" (Muslimi dhe Ahmedi dhe Albani ne permbledhjen e tij me nr 2457)

Kthimi i gjelberimit dhe i lumenjve ne Gadishullin Arabik.

Këto ngjarje do të ndodhin pas zbritjes se Isait a.s dhe për këtë duhet të kemi vemendjen.

----------


## forum126

*Shenjat me te rëndësishme te vogla te Kijametit*  


Ne këtë shkrim do të permendim shenjat e vogla me te rëndësishme pa ndonjë koment te veçantë, vetëm se aty ku është e patjetersueshme.Për secilen shenjë te përmendur, do të permendim hadithin autentik net e cilin ai përmendet.Salavati dhe salami qofshin mbi Pejgamberin tonë dhe familjen e tij!

1)Kur roberesha ti linde zonjen e saj.Me këtë aludohet ne pushtime te shumnumerta islame net e cilat do të këtë shumë roberesha te cilat do të lindin fëmijët e zoterinjve të tyre, dhe te cilat, sikurse djemtë e baballareve të tyre, do të lirohen dhe do ti nenshtrohen nenes se tyre e cila është robereshe.Gjithashtu aludohet ne padegjueshmerine e femijve ndaj prindërit, kështu  qe femija do të sillet ndaj nenes se tij sikur ndaj robereshes.Të dyja këto komentime janë realizuar ne jetën e përditshme.


2)Kur të shikosh kembezbathurit, cobanet e varfer duke garuar ne ndërtimin e shtepive.Kjo mjaft e perhapur sot, jo vetëm ne vendet arabe por dhe ne vendet e tjera.

3)Lenia e puneve të atyre te cilët nuk janë te denjë për to.Muhamedi a.s thotë.Kur punët ti lihen atyre qe nuk janë te aftë atëherë prite kijametin.(Buhariu)

4)Zvogelimi i diturise dhe përhapja e paditurise

5)Shumë vrasje.Muhamedi a.s thotë .Para kijametit do të përhapet padituria e do të humb dituria dhe do të shtohet herexhi, ndërsa ajo është vrasja.(Buhariu-Muslimi)

6)Pirja e veres(alkolit) dhe emerimi i sja me emra te ndryshëm.Muhamedi a.s thotë : Njerzit e ymetit tim do të pijne vere ndërsa do ta qaujen atë me emra te ndryshëm.(Ahmedi Nesaiu)

7) Perhapja e amoralitetit(zinase)

8)Meshkujt do të veshin rrobe te mendafshta

9)Konsiderimi i instrumenteve muzikore si te lejueshme.Muhamedi a.s thotë: Me siguri ne Umetin tim do të këtë te cilët do të lejojne zinane, mendafshin, veren dhe instrumentet muzikore.(Buhariu Albani thotë se është Sahih)

10)Huazimi i kengetareve

11)Paraqitja e paturpesise dhe të folurit te shfrenuar.

12)Nderpreja e lidhjeve farefisnore

13)Mashtrimet dhe akuzimi i te pafajshmit

14)Dhenia besimit mashtruesit.Muhamedi a.s thotë: Prej shenjave te Kijametit është paturpesia dhe të folurit te shfrenuar, nderprerja e lidhjeve farefisnore dhe mosbesimi ndaj te besueshmit dhe besimi ndaj mashtruesit.(Buhariu Albani thotë se është Sahih)

15)Paraqitja e vdekjeve te papritura te njerzit.

16)Kalimi afër xhamisë e moskryerja e namazit ne to.Muhamedi a.s thotë: . Kur te kaloni afër xhamisë dhe kur te paraqiten vdekjet e papritura.(Ahmedi dhe Bezari Albani thotë se është Sahih 229)

17)Lufta ndermjet dy ushtrive muslimane, thirrja e te cileve do të jetë e njëjtë.Kjo ka te beje me perleshjen e njohur ndermjet Aliut dhe Muaviut.

18)Shkurtimi i kohës.Do te humb bereqeti ne kohe.

19)Shumë termite.Sizmologet egjiptiane pohojne se toka ka ardhur ne gjendjen e dridhjeve te panderprera.

20)Paraqitja e shumë cregullimeve dhe përhapja e te keqes.Muhamedi a.s thotë:Nuk do të vijë kijameti derisa te tërhiqet dituria, përhapen termetet, paraqiten cregullime ne toke dhe te shtohen vrasjet.(Buhariu , Ahmedi dhe Ibn Maxhe)

21)Bashkimi popujve te tjerë kundër muslimaneve sikur një grup i njerëzve tubohen rreth enes se ushqimit.

22)Kerkimi i diturise nga njerzit e papjekur, te cilët nuk janë te udhezuar mirë ne shkencë.Do te pyeten dhe do të japin përgjigje pa njohuri dhe kështu do të devijojnë nga rruga e drejtë edhe te tjerët dhe do ti çojnë ne humbje.Muhamedi a.s thotë:Një prej shenjave te Kijametit është kerkimi i diturise nga te papjekurit .(Tabareniu, ibnuk Mubareku ndërsa Albani e bën Sahih)

23)Paraqitja e lakuriqesise te gratë, kështu qe do të mbulojne një pjesë te trupit, ndërsa pjesen tjetër do ta zbulojnë, apo do të veshin rrobe te ngushta dhe te tejdukshme.

24)I marri do të ze vend te nderuar dhe do të kujdeset për punët e interesit te pergjithshem.Muhamedi a.s thotë: Para kijametit do të këtë kohe te mashtrimeve, kur do të akuzohen te besueshmit ndërsa rrenacaket do ti tregohet nder.Gjykimin do ta beje ruvejda.Sahabet e pyeten: Kush është Ruvejda?.I derguari a.s u pergjigj: Ai është i marri i cili do të sjelle vendimin për punët e përgjithshme.(Ahmedi taberaniu Albani thotë se është Sahih)

25)Selami do të jetë vetëm për te njohurin , pra selam do ti jepet vetëm atij i cili është i njohur.Muhamedi a.s thotë: Një prej shenjave te Kiajmetit është qe njeriu te pershendetet me selam vetëm atë te cilin e njeh.(Ahmedi)

26)Nuk do të këtë kujdes për furnizim hallall .Muhamedi a.s thotë : Do të vijë koha net e cilën njeriu nuk do të këtë kujdes për rrizkun te cilën e ka arritur, a është ne mynyre hallall apo jo.(Buhariu Nesaiu)

27)Perhapja e përgjithshme e genjeshtres.

28)Afersia e tregjeve me çka kujtohet ne perhajpjen e tregtise.Muhamedi a.s thotë Perhapja e Genjeshtres, shkurtimi i kohës dhe afresia e tregjeve.(Ibn Hibani Autentik)

29)Devete dhe shtepite do ti shfrytezojne shejtanet qe 



30)Garat për ngritjen e xhamive dhe hijeshimin e tyre.Muhamedi a.s thotë: nuk do të vijë kijameti derisa njerzit te garojne ne ndërtimin e xhamive(Ahmedi,Nesaiu, EBu Daudi dhe Ibn Maxhe )

31)Ngjyrosja e kokave me ngjyrë te zeze.Muhamedi as. Thotë .Para kijametit do të paraqitet një popull i cili do ta nghyrose koken me ngjyrë te zeze, ata nuk do ta ndiejne as aromen e xhenetit. (Ebu Daudu - Nesaiu)

32)Deshira e madhe për të parë ne ëndërr Muhamedin a.s ndërsa kjo do të jetë kohe e cregullimeve te përgjithshme dhe largimi prej fesë.Muhamedi a.s thotë. Do të vijë një kohe  kur dikush do të deshiroje te me shohe ne ëndërr me shumë sesa qe e do pasurinë dhe familjen e tij (Buhariu-Muslimi dhe Ahmedi)

33)Perhapja e mosrespketimit ndaj njerëzve dhe veprimi shumë i vogël për ahiret.

34)Perhapja e kopracise, kështu qe te gjithë do të jenë doreshtrenguar ne atë qe e kanë.Pasaniku do të jetë koprac ne pasurinë e tij, dijetari ne diturine e tij, ndërsa prodhuesi ne atë qe prodhon.Muhamedi a.s thotë: -Puna do të zgogelohet ndërsa do të shtohet kopracia(Buhariu Muslimi Ebu Daudi)

35)Vrasja e ndersjellte pa kurrfare shkaku.Muhamedi a.s thotë: Pasha Atë ne doren e te Cilit është shpirti im, do të vijë koha kur vrasesi nuk do të dije se për çka ka vrarë ndërsa i vrari për çka është vrarë(Muslimi)

36)Pasiguria shoqërore do ti nenshtrohet grabitjes, dhe njerzit nuk do të ngurrojne nga palkcitja dhe fshehja e asaj pasurie.

37)Humbja e besimit.

38)Pakujdesia e njerzve ndaj dispozitave te fesë.

39)Nënshtrimi i njeriut ndaj gruas se tij ndërsa padegjueshmeria ndaj nenes.

40)Sjellja e vrazhde ndaj Babait dhe miresjellja ndaj shokut..

41)Ngritja e zerave ne xhami.

42)Prijesi i një populli te jetë me i mjeruari dhe me i prishuri ne mesin e njerzve me autoritet.

43)Respektimi i njeriut pershkak te frikes nga e keqa e tij, e jo për shkak te merites dhe fisnikerise se tij.Muhamedi a.s thotë.Kur profiti te ndryshoje, besimi te humbe, zekati te jetë dikur dënim,kur njeriu ti nenshtrohet gruas se tij, ndërsa nenes se tij te bëhet i padegjueshem, i mirë ndaj shokut ndërsa i ashper ndaj babit te tij, kur te ngriten zerat ne xhami dhe prijesi i popullit te jetë me i mjerueshmi, dhe me autoritativi te jetë me i prishuri, kur njeriu të respektohet për shkak frikes nga e keqa e tij e kur te pihen pije alkolike dhe kur te vishet mendafshi, kur te porositen këngëtare dhe instrumentet muzikore, dhe kur te fundit e këtij umeti ti mallkojne ato te meparshmit, atëherë njerzit le të presin një ere te kuqe, deformime ose poshterime, ngjarje te cilat do të pasojne njera tjeteren, ashtu siç mberthehet ajo qe e është e varguar ne vrag kur ajo do të nderpritet.(Termidhiu hadithi është Garib)

44)Shumë police për shkak te cregullimeve

45)Epersi do ti jepet njeriut ne prirjen e namazit për shkak te zerit te mirë, qoftë ai më pak i ditur dhe më pak i vleshem ne mesin e njerëzve present.

46)Blerjen e pozites, pra ardhja ne pozite nëpërmjet ryshfetit.

47)Derdhja e madhe e gjakut.Muhamedi a.s thotë : Ngutuni për vepra te mira para se te ndodhin gjashtë gjëra: Sundimi i te marreve, policia e shumte, shitja e pushtetit, derdhja shumë lehtë e gjakut, nderprerja e lidhjeve farefisnore dhe truma e te rinjeve te cilët nga kendimi i kuranit do të mbajnë koncerte.Do e zgjidhet njeri prej tyre i cili do tu kendoje melodikisht pa marrë parasysh qe me se dobti njeh rregullat e fikut..(Ahmedi Taberaniu Albani thotë Sahih)

48)Gruaja te marrë pjesë bashke me burrin e saj ne punët e tregtise.Muhamedi a.s thotë: Para kijametit njerzit do të pershendesin me selam vetëm ato qe i njohin, do të përhapet tregtia, dhe gruaja do të marrë pjesë ne tregti me burrin e saj.(Ahmedi)

49)Shumesia e shkrimit dhe përhapja e tij.

50)Femija është e pameshirshem.

51)Kerkimi i diturise për te fituar pozite dhe pasuri.

53)Paraqitja e aytomobilave

Kjo është diçka shumë e mahnitshme për te cilën na ka lajmeruar Muhamedi a.s Para fundit te jetës se umetit tim, do  te këtë njerëz te cilët do të udhetojne ne ulese komode te ngjashem me ato te shtepise.Do te vijnë ashtu para deres se Xhamise, ndërsa gratë do ti kenë te zhveshura (IBn Hibani dhe Hakimi ne Mustedrek)

54)Paraqitja e luksit dhe jetës komode ne mesin e muslimaneve.Muhamedi a.s thotë.Kur umeti im do të mburret dhe kur tu sherbejne bijte e mbreterve persiane dhe bizantine, e keqa do ti sundoje mbi at atë cilët janë te mirë(Termidhiu Albani sahih)

55)Do te ngritet mashtrimi ndërsa ndershmeria do të nencmohet.Ne te vërtetë do të respktohen e nderohen mekataret, ndërsa do të nencmohen njerzit bujare.

56)Do ti thuhet njeriut: Sa kokeforte qe je, i dermmaur dhe mendjelehte! 

57) Të deshiruarit e vdekjes për shkak te sprovave te mëdha.Muhamedi a.s  thotë: nuk do të vijë kijameti derisa njeriu nuk kalon afër varrit te njeriut tjetër duke thënë.Sikur te isha ne vendin e tij!(Buhariu Muslimi)


58)Bllokada dhe saksionet e vendosura ndaj irakut, te cilit do ti pamundesohet ushqimi dhe ndihma.

59)Bllokada e Shmit(Palestina, Jordania, Siria, Libani).Po ashtu do tu pamundesohet suhqimi dhe ndihma.Këto janë dy shenjat e përmendura me lartë janë gjëra më interesante për te cilat na ka lajmeruar i Derguari a.s ndërsa ndodhin para fundit te ekzistimit te kësaj botë.Bllokada e parakoheshme e Irakut, pastaj e Palestines vertettojne fjalët e Muhamedit a.s i cili thotë: Do të vijë koha kur banoret e Irakut nuk do tem und te mberrijne as te malli as te paraja,Prej nga ku kështu e pyeten sahabet.Ai na tha :Ng atë huajt joarabe te cilët do ta bëjnë këtë!.Pastaj tha : Do te vi koha kur banoret e Shamit nuk do të mberiijne as te parate e as te mallit.Prej nga kush ?e pyeten sahabet.-.Nga bizantinet.-tha ai.(Muslimi Ahmedi)

60)Vdekja e Muhamedit a.s

61)Çlirimi i Kudsit.Kjo ka ndodhë gjatë kohës se Umerit r.a.

62)Vdekja masovike nga epidemia e murtajes dhe prej semundjeve te tjera ngjitese, sikur epidemia e murtajes gjatë kohës se Khalifit Umer ne vendin Amvas dhe gjatë luftrave botërore.

63)Paraqitja e cmimeve te larta..

64)Turbullira qe do të hyjë ne shtepite e arabeve dhe joarabeve siç janë televizori me programet e tij degjeneruese dhe instrumentet muzikore..

65)Armepushimi dhe marreveshja qe do të  vendoset ndermjet nesh dhe bizantineve(Europa dhe Amerika).Kjo është shenja e fundit e vogël sepse do të paraqitet menjehere mbas betejes se fundit te pergjakshme.Është bërë një fare armepushimi dhe fillimet e kësaj shenjë te fundit janë te qarta..Muhamedi a.s thotë: Do te numuroj gjashtë shenja te Kijametit, Vdekja ime, Çlirimi i Kudsit, vdekja e cila do ju godase sikur murtaja godet delet, pasuria e madhe kështu qe njeriut do ti jepen 100 dinare dhe do të ngelet i pakenaqur.Pastaj sprova e cila nuk do të leje pa hyrë asnjë shtepi arabe, pastaj armepushimi ndermjet jush  dhe te krishtereve.Ata do ju tradhetojne dhe do të vijnë me tetedhjete flamuj, e nën çdo flamur do të këtë dymbedhjete mijë(Buhariu, Ahmedi Taberaniu Albani thotë se është Sahih 1883)

Armepushimi ndermjet nesh dhe Romes ose (Europes e Amerikes) është shenja e fundit e Kijametit.Kjo është një ngjarje e cila me siguri se do të ndodhë.Për këtë shkak është marrë edhe si teme e njeres kaptine se shkrimit.Ajo do të jetë beteja net e cilën muslimanet do ti prije Mehdiu.Para kësaj beteje do të ndodhë dhe një beteje tjetër Armagedoni e cila do të rezultoje me tradhetine e te krishtereve, qe do të jetë shkas për një beteje te pergjakshme ndermjet nesh dhe atyre.Ato janë beteja te mëdha te cilat po bëhen pergatitjet këto ditë ndermjet aleancave te mëdha dhe nënshkrimin e marreveshjeve të ndryshme ndermjet shteteve të ndryshme.Këtë beteje e kanë njohur te gjithë dhe fillimi i saj është i pritur.Dalimet janë ne datën e fillimit te saj dhe shkas për këtë janë informatat e shumta ne duart e atyre te cilën merren me këtë problematike, edhe te muslimanet dhe tek jomuslimanet.Ne saktë nuk mund ta përcaktojmë se kur ajo do ndodhë, port hemi se ajo do ndodhë shumë shpejt.Të jeni te sigurtë se lajmi për fillimin e asaj beteje do të vis hume shpejt.I falenderuar qoftë Allahu.


*Vijon

Lufta e Trete Boterore

Armagedoni
Armagedoni ndermjet muslimaneve dhe ithtaereve te librit
Muslimanet dhe Armagedoni*

----------


## forum126

*Armagedoni*

Cfare di per armagedonin?

Ajo është një ngjarje e madhe dhe luftë shkatarruese..

Ajo është betejë strategjike e cila është shumë afër ...

Ajo është luftë botërore e aleatëve, të cilën e presin të gjithë banorët e tokës

Ajo është luftë politike fetare.

Ajo është betejë  e madhe në të cilën do të marin pjesë shumë palë(Dragon War)

Ajo është lufta më e madhe dhe më e fuqishme në histori

Ajo është fillimi i fundit

Ajo është luftë para të cilës do të mbretërojë  “paqe e birshtë” në të cilën njerzit do të flasin se është vendosur paqa.

Ajo është beteja armagedon.

Emri Armagedon është me prejardhje hebraike, ndërsa përbëhet prej dy fjalëve: ar që do të thotë kodër, dhe Mageddon që është emri i një lugine në Palestinë.(Shiko  “Vështrim mbi librin e shenjtë e Danielit” të Embadistoresit).
Hapësira e betejës do të përfshijë prej Mageddonit në veri e deri në Idom në jug.Largësia ndërmjet këtyrë dy vendeve është afër 200 milje.Hapësira e betejës do të jetë prej detit Mesdhe në perëndim e deri tek kodra Muhab në lindje, që arrin afër 100 milje.(Shiko Parashikimet dhe politika e Xheris Halelit fq 52)
Analitikët ushtarakë  mendojë se ky vend ka pozitë strategjike prej të cilit, ai i cili e pushton këtë shumë lehtë dhe mund të pengojë invazionin e armikut.
Fjala Armagedon është e njohur dhe në librat e krishterëve dhe hebrejve dhe në literaturën shkencore të tyre që do ta sdudiojmë në vazhdim të librit.
Nëse përmendim transmetimet e pasuesve të librit, hebrejve dhe krishterëve, nuk kemi kurrfarë risie ose bidati sepse Muhamedi a.s thotë “Transmetoni prej meje, qoftë dhe një ajet".Dhe lajmëroni prej beni israelitëve ( cdo gjë që nuk është në kundërshtim me Kuranin) sepse në të nuk ka pengesa. Kuptohet, kusht për të marrë dicka prej tyre është kujdesi e cila sduhet të bie ndesh më saktësinë hyjnore të Kuranit.Sepse disa pjesë të tyre ato i kanë shtrembëruar për të cilat na ka njoftuar Allahu në Kuran dhe disa pjesë janë të sakta të cilat shikohen në bazë të kriterit të saktësisë Librit të Allahut Kuranin famëlartë.Cdo gjë e tyre që bie në ndesh me Kuranin dhe mësimet tona profetike atëherë ajo është pjesë e devijuar nga duart njerzore dhe atë nuk e pranojmë.I dërguari i Allahut thotë "Kur tju drejtohen ithtarët e librit, mos e pohoni vërtetueshmërine e tyre e as mos i coni në gënjeshtër".

*Armagedoni ndermjet muslimanëve dhe ithtarëve te librit*

Dëshmitë e ithtarëve të librit

1 Në librin Apokalipsi 16/16 thuhet “ Dhe i mblodhën në një vend që në hebraisht quhet armagedon.

2) Në librin Mungesa fetare në politikën amerikane thuhet se shtatë kryetarë amerikanë kanë besuar në betejën e Armagedonit

3) Ish kryetari amerikan Regan ka thënë : “Kjo gjeneratë është gjeneratë e cila do ta shohë armagedonin”

4) “... gjithcka do të zhduket për disa vjet ... .Do të ndodhë betejë e madhe me përmasa botërore, beteja e Armagedonit apo thjesht Mageddonit.(nga libri “Drama për përfundimin e botës” Arol Robertson dhe “Përfundimi i madh i rruzullit tokësor “ Halins

5) Xhimi Svaxhet thotë” Do të kisha dashur të them do të arrijmë paqe, por jam i bindur se Armagedoni po vjen.Me të vërtetë ai është i pashmangshëm ndërsa do të ndodhë në luginën Mageddon.Mund të nënshkruajmë një marrëveshje për paqe cfarë të duan, por me atë nuk arrihet asgjë.Po vijnë ditë të zeza.(Nga libri Premtimi i vërtetë premtimi i rrejshëm. )

6) Xhiri Fulvil, lideri i sektit radila; krishter thotë: Armagedoni është i vërtetë.Ajo është një e vërtetë shumë e komplikuar, por falenderojmë Zotin që do të ndodhë para fundit të jetës.(Parashikimi dhe Politika)

7) Skofildi ka thënë: Me të vërtetë të krishterët e sinqertë duhet të përshëndesin këtë ngjarje sepse me këtë fillon beteja përfundimtare Armageddon në të cilin Jezusi do të ngrihet nga vranësira, do të shpëtohen dhe nuk do të ndjejnë kurrfarë vuajtjesh sikur  të atyre që gjenden nën ta.(Parashikimi dhe Politika)

8) Xheris Halsel, Shkrimtar amerikan thote: “Ne si të krishterë besojmë fuqishëm se historia e njerzimit do të përfundojë me betejën e cila quhet Armageddon.Ajo betejë do të jetë e kurorzuar me kthimin e Jezusit i cili do të gjykojë për të gjithë të gjallët dhe të vdekurit e njëjtë”. .(Parashikimi dhe Politika)

Kjo është vetëm një pjesë e asaj të cilët thonë ithatrët e librit duke besuar në Armagedonin dhe bindja e tyre se kjo do të ndodhë shumë shpejt.Kush dëshiron më gjerësisht të njihet me mendimet e tyre le ti drejtohet librave që i përmendëm më lart.


*Muslimanët dhe Armagedoni*

Cudi shohim shumë dëshmi të ithatrëve të librit të cilët vërtëtojnë Armagedonin, dhe kjo është e vërtetë e jo fanatzi.Nga ana tjetër ekzistojnë muslimanë nuk dinë për Armagedonin e as nuk e dinë kuptimin e këtij emri.Me këtë ne nuk pretendojmë kuptimin gjuhësor të këtij emri, por në rast se cfarë paraqet ai dhe në cfarë na udhëzon, ndërsa ajo ka rëndësi shume, shumë.
Disa shkrimtarë muslimanë kanë shkruar disa artikuj të caktuar për këtë temë të cilat bazohen në analiza ideore për ngjarjet historike dhe në realitetin politik aktual.Ata kanë përfunduar:
Se kjo betejë vendimtare është shumë afër dhe se kanë filluar përgatitjet që të ndodhë;
Se Ajo do të jetë luftë atomike me përmasa botërore dhe me rëndësi të madhe strategjike;
Se hebrejtë në atë betejë do të munden terësisht.

Në këto konstatime ne themi:
Pajtohemi me këtë që është është thënë!Pra beteja e Armagedonit është e vërtetë dhe ngjarja e saj është shumë e shpejtë, madje ekzistojnë divergjenca  për detajet e betejës si dhe rrjedhën e saj.Është e sigurtë që do të këtë luftë e aleatëve botërorë, muslimanëve dhe të krishterëve (Evropës dhe Amerikës) kundër palës tjetër të cilën ne e kemi të panjohur dhe për të cilën Muhamedi a.s thotë: “Armik nga ata ” Pala tjetër, shikuar nga situatat e tanishme nuk mund të jetë askush përvec bllokut lindor-komunist  ose shitët.Kushdo që të jetë, fitorja do të jetë në anën tonë.Sa i përket hebrejve, ne nuk kemi të dhëna se cfarë do të jetë roli i tyre në këtë luftë, por është e sigurtë se ata do të ndezin zjarrin e luftës së betejës në të cilin do të vdesin dy e treta e hebrejve ashtu sic pretendojnë ithtarët e librit(Zekeria 13/8  Ezeikel 39/12)
Pjesa e tretë do të vdesin në luftë kundër muslimanëve gjatë kohës së Mehdiut, dhe atë të  Isai a.s i cili do të mbysë Dexhallin.Muhamedi a.s për këtë betejë .Do të arrini marrëveshje me romakët dhe ju bashkë me ata do të luftoni kundër një armiku të përbashkët.Do të fitoni luftën dhe do të arrini placka lufte pastaj do të arrini në një livadh kodrinor ku njëri prej romakëve do të ngrejë kyrqin e do të thotë : “Fitoi Kryqi” atëherë do të ngritet një musliman dhe do ta vrasë atë.Do të pasojë tradhtia e Romakëve dhe do të vijë deri në një betejë e përgjakshme.Ata do të tubohen nën tetëdhjetë flamuj, ndërsa në secilin flamur do të ketë 12000  .
Nga teksti i hadithit të lartëpërmendur shihet qartë se do jenë dy luftra.Lufta e parë botërore do të jetë Armagedoni për të cilin kanë dëgjuar të gjithë dhe të cilin e presin të gjithë, ndërsa lufta e dytë është beteja e përgjakshme apo sipas disa transmetimeve, beteja më e madhe e përgjakshme e cila njihet ne Islam me emrin "Lufta e thertores". Ajo është luftë ndërmjet muslimanëve dhe romakëve të kohës së sotme Europës dhe Amerikës, e cila do të ndodhë menjëherë mbas Armagedonit, ndërsa shkak do të jetë tradhëtia e romakëve.Pra Armagedoni ose Lufta e thertores do të jetë lufta e parë e cila po na pret, në të cilin do të zhduket i gjithë aramatimi bërthamor konvencional i cili ekziston sot në botë ashtu sic do ta shpjegojmë në kapitullin e tretë.Pas kësaj njerzimi do të kthehet  në luftëra  me armatim të vjetër, sic janë shpatat, shtiza etj.Kjo nuk duhet të na cudisë sepse është ligj natyror se të gjitha civilizimet kanë përjetuar shkatarrimin pasi ishin në lulëzimin e tyre.Ky civilizim në shekullin e XX ka përjetuar zenitin e tij.Është filluar të flitet për luftën yjeve! Subhanallah e cka vjen pas ngritjes, përvec se shkatarrimi!?Ajo është shumë afër, ndërsa përgatitjet  për Armagedonin po sillen rreth palestinës në të cilin do të marrin pjesë një numër i madh ushtarësh.Ithtarët e librit thonë se do të marrin pjesë  rreth 400 milionë ushtarë në atë betejë.Për këtë flet më qartë libri parashikimi dhe politika e shkrimtarit amerikan Xheris Haslit në të cilin gjendet dhe harta e vendit të betejës dhe sqarime shtojcë.

----------


## Klevis2000

_Mos i kopjo here tjeter pa autoresi._

*Autoresia*(Ketu)


*Hadithet që flasin për jetëgjatësinë e popujve dhe kuptimi i tyre*

Buhariu në sahihun e tij përmend një hadith prej abdullah ibn Umerit të cilin e ka dëgjuar nga pejgamberi a.s duke thënë: “Ekzistimi juaj më popujt para jush është sikur koha prej ikindisë e deri në perëndim të diellit.Ithtarëve të Teuratit i është dhënë Teurati kështu që kanë punuar deri në mes të ditës dhe janë rraskapitur.Shpërblimi i tyre do të jetë një kirat.Pastaj ithatrëve të inxhillit u është dhënë Inxhilli dhe kanë punuar deri në ikindi.Janë rraskapitur dhe shpërblimi për ta do të jetë një kirat.Neve na është dhënë Kurani dhe do të punojmë deri në perëndim të diellit e shpërblimi ynë do të jetë dy kirat.Ithtarët e librit do të thonë: “Zoti ynë, këtyre u dhe dy kirat ndërsa neve nga një, e ne kemi punuar më shumë!.  Allahu do tu përgjigjet: A ju kam bërë padrejtësi duke u zvogëluar shpërblimin?.”Jo”-  thanë.Allahu i tha: “Ky është shpërblimi im, unë ia jap kujt të dua.”(Buhariu) E njëjta gjë pak a shumë përmendet në biblë 

Buhariu në Sahihun e tij përmend dhe një hadith nga ebi Musa r.a në të cilin Muhamedi a.s thotë: “shembulli i muslimanëve, i hebrejve dhe i krishterëve është sikur shembulli i një njeriu i cili ka huazuar njerzit për të punuar te ai tërë ditën.Ata  që kanë punuar gjysmën e ditës thanë:.Ne nuk e duam shpërblimin tënd.Pastaj ka marrë njerëz të tjerë dhe u ka thënë: Vazhdoni të punoni deri në fund të ditës dhe do tu jap shpërblimin të cilin ua pata premtuar të parëve.Kanë punuar deri në ikindi dhe kanë thënë: “Të dhurojmë punën tonë ty”Pastaj ka marrë të tjerë të cilët kanë punuar deri në fund të ditës dhe kanë marrë shpërblimin e të dy popujve.(Buhariu)

*Shpjegimi i përgjithshëm i këtyre haditheve*

I dërguari a.s na lajmëron në këto hadithe duke përdorur shembuj pitoresk, për periudhën e ekzistimit të muslimanëve në këtë botë në raport me popujt e përparshëm, hebrejtë dhe të krishterët.Periudha kohore e veprimit të muslimanëve është prej ikinidisë deri në perëndim të diellit.Periudha e hebrejve është prej mëngjesit e deri në namazin e drekës, pra gjysëm dite.Periudha e të krishtërëve është prej drekës deri në namazin e ikindisë.Kjo do të thotë se periudha e hebrejve është sikurse periudha e muslimanëve dhe e krishterëve bashkarisht, sepse hebrejtë kanë punuar gjysëm ditë ndërsa muslimanët dhe të krishterët kanë punuar gjysmën tjetër së bashku.Gjithashtu hadithi na tregon për mirësinë e Allahut që i ka dhënë  ymeti të profetit Muhamed a.s.Me shpërblimin që na është dhënë nuk do të zvogëlohet shpërblimi i popujve të mëparshëm, e as që do tu bëhet dhunë.Me të vërtetë Allahu është i lartësuar nga padrejtësia dhe mangësia.
Atyre do tu jepet shpërblimi i tyre pa kurrfarë zvogëlimi, pra një kirat.Kirati është pronë në xhenet.Ai i cili fiton shpërblimin më të vogël ne xhenet është sikurse ai që ka 10 herë sa kjo botë.Pra kirati është një shpërblim i madh e cila do ta kënaqë atë që e meriton.Zemërimi i ithtarëve të librit nuk është për shkak të jo falenderimit në të drejtën e tyre dhe në cungimin e shpërblimit, por për shkak të xhelozisë ndaj ymetit musliman.Ata thonë:”Zoti ynë pse i ke nderuar këto mbi ne dhe ua ke shumfishuar shpërblimin dhe u ke dhënë shumë të mira ndërsa ne kemi punuar më shumë se ata? Fjalia “ Ne kemi punuar më shumë” mund të ketë dy kuptime:
1)Më gjatë në kohë kemi qenë në këtë botë, e kjo do të thotë se kemi punuar më shumë
2)Kemi pasur më shumë obligime për punë dhe adhurim.
Në bazë të kuptimit të parë, ata të cilët kanë thënë këto fjalë janë hebrejtë e kohës së Musait deri në kohën e Isait.Pohimi për këtë është hadithi i buhariut në kapitullin e teuhidit, ku thuhet “Dhe do të thonë ithtarët e Teuratit.. “ që pohon vërtetueshmërinë e thënies së tyre se kanë punuar më gjatë.Ndërsa fjalët e Nesarave që janë në kohën e Isait deri në kohën e profetit Muhamed a.s “ më shumë kemi punuar” janë gjithashtu të vërteta nëse i kuptojmë në bazë të kuptimit të dytë sepse ata kanë besuar dhe Musanë dhe Isain a.s  .
Pasi që ithtarët e librit janë hidhëruar dhe kanë thënë atë të cilën e kanë thënë, Allahu i madhërishëm shpalli se atyre nuk u është bërë padrejtësi.Kanë fituar shpërblim të plotë dhe jo tëcunguar. Allahu i madhëruar i ka nderuar ymetin e Muhamedin a.s me një shpërblim të vecantë sepse Allahu ia jep shpërblimin atij që do ndërsa Allahu në ditën e gjykimit nuk do të pyetet për veprat e Tij, por ata do të pyeten.
A janë këta të ngjashëm me ata të cilët thanë për vicin”
“Ky është zoti juaj dhe zoti i Musait!” me ato që thojnë “Vetëm Allahu është Zot”
a janë të ngjashëm ata të cilët thonë: “Uzejri është djali i Zotit” dhe ata të cilët thonë: “Isai është djalë i Zotit” me ata që thojnë “Thuaj Ai Alahu është Një!Allahu është Ai që cdo krijesë i drejtohet për cdo nevojë.As ka lindur kë as nuk është i lindur, dhe me atë askush nuk është i barabartë”.
A janë të ngjashëm hebrejtë me atë që thanë “ Allahu është i varfër e ne jemi të pasur” apo nesarat atë që thanë “ A mundet Zoti yt të zbresë një tryezë prej qielli” ,me muslimanët që thonë “Ti je i pavarur ndërsa ne jemi të varur nga Ti”.
A janë të ngjashëm ato që thanë “Dëgjuam dhe refuzuam” me ato që thonë “Dëgjuam dhe respektuam”.
A janë të ngjashëm ata të cilët thanë “Shko ti dhe Zoti yt dhe luftoni ndërsa ne do rrimë këtu” apo ato që e lanë Isain në dorën e romakëve, me atë të cilët thonë “ Do të luftojmë bashkë me ty deri në fund”

A janë të ngjashëm ?

Falenderimi i Takon Zotit të botrave.

*Llogaritja e jetëgjatësisë së popujve*

Ky kapitull është njëri ndër kapitujt më me rëndësi të librit, sepse paraqet hulumtim studioz i cili nuk i mundësohet secilit.Ne nuk sjellim asgjë të re, përvec nxjerrjen e të dhënave të cilat gjenden në librat më me rëndësi në këtë lëmi.Kemi pastruar pluhurin nga ajo pasuri dhe e kemi dhënë në formë burimore, të pastër pa kurrfarë fshehtësie e paqartësie.Allahu i mëshiroftë dijetarët tanë, të cilët në trashëgiminë e tyre na kanë lënë dituri të madhe në kuptimin e synetit të Muhamedit a.s .Salavatet dhe selamet qofshin për të dërguarin tonë Muhamedin a.s i cili nuk ka lënë asgjë pa sqaruar, as në tokë e as në qiej.Madje ka sqaruar dhe hapjen e krahëve të zogjve të cilët fluturojnë.

Ibn haxheri duke sqaruar hadithet të cilat flasin për jetëgjatësinë e popujve, thotë: “ Në bazë të hadithit të përmendur , dalim në konkluzionin se ekzistimi i këtij ymeti i kalon 1000 vjet sepse periudha e hebrejve përfshinë periudhën e muslimanëve dhe të krishterëve së bashku.Dijetarët e hadithit janë të pajtimit se periudha prej hebrejve e deri në dërgimin e Muhamedit a.s është 2000 e disa vjet, dhe prej tyre 600 vjet i përkasin pasuesve të Isait a,s .Gjithashtu thotë: “Hadithi tregon kohën e shkurtër e cila i ka mbetur kësaj bote.Për të shpjeguar më thellë fjalën e Ibn Haxherit theksojmë:
Periudha e jetëgjatësisë së hebrejve është e barabartë me periudhën e muslimanëve dhe pasuesve të Isait së bashku.
Jetëgjatësia e pasuesve të Isait dhe jo e krishterëve të sotëm  është 600 vjet, për të cilin flet hadithi të cilin e përmend Buhariu, në të cilin thuhet: Periudha në mes të Isait dhe Muhamedit a.s është 600 vjet”.Në bazë të kësaj që e thamë, mund të themi se jetëgjatësia e muslimanëve është e barabartë me jetëgjatësinë e hebrejve minus jetëgjatësinë e pasuesve të Isait.Kemi thënë se jetëgjatësia e hebrejve është 2000 e disa vjet dhe nëse prej tyre heqim 600 vitet e pasuesve të Isait i bie që jetëgjatësia e ymetit të Muhamedit a.s të shkoi mbi 1400 e disa vjet.

Pra jetëgjatësia e muslimanëve është 1400 e disa vjet.
Sa janë këto “ disa vjet”?
Imam Sujuti në mesazhin e tij El-Keshf, lidhur me paraqitjen e Mehdiut thotë: “Transmetimet tregojnë se periudha e muslimanëve kalon 1000 vjet, ndërsa ai kalim nuk është më shumë se 500 vjet.”
Prej këtij kalimi kanë shkuar 30 vjet.Ne tani gjendemi në vitin 1417 të hixhrit sipas kalendarit islam ndërkohë që Umeti i Muhamedit a.s e ka kohen e fillimit të tij 13 vjet para vitit të parë të hixhrit sepse kjo është periudha nga fillimi i shpalljes deri në emrigrimin e muslimanëve në Medinë.Kjo do të thotë se mosha e ymetit të Muhamedit a.s është 1430 vjet.Pra ne jetojmë në fund të jetëgjatësisë sonë.Kjo është periudha e sprovave të mëdha dhe periudhë e betejave të fundit të cilat i paraprijnë paraqitjeve të shenjave të Kijametit.


*Dëshmitë e ithtareve të librit*

Ky kapitull ka të bëjë me ata ithtarë të librit që kanë qëndrime të matura dhe janë afër besimit të shpalljes së Muhamedit a.s.Këtu do të gjejmë përputhje interesante në mes librave të tyre dhe haditheve të Muhamedit a.s.Shpresojmë se ato do të jenë prej atyre romakëve (Europianëve dhe Amerikanëve) të cilët  profeti Muhamed a.s thotë se do ta pranojnë islamin para fundit të ekzistimit të kësaj bote.Në hadith përmendet se një grup prej tyre të krishterëve do të jenë në ushtrinë e cila do të pushtojë Stambollin, do të ketë 70 mijë pasardhës të Is’hakut a.s dhe do ta pushtojnë duke thënë tehlilin –La ilahe il-lallah dhe tekbirin -Allahu ekber.(Shih El mihel uen Nihel, Ibn Kethir fq 51)këtu flitet për pasardhës të Isalut të cilët e kanë prejardhjen nga vëllai i Jakubit,Esau.Mendohet se këto janë shqiptarët.

Do të përmendim disa tekste të cilat fjenden në librat e ithatërëve të librit, ndërsa të cilat flasin për afrimin e fundit.

Në ungjillin e Mateut 20/1-16 thuhet
1 "Mbretëria e qiejve i ngjan, pra, një zot shtëpie, që doli herët në mëngjes për të pajtuar me mëditje punëtorë për vreshtin e vet.

2 Mbasi ra në ujdi me punëtorët për një denar në ditë, i dërgoi në vreshtin e vet.

3 Pastaj doli rreth orës së tretë dhe pa të tjerë që rrinin në shesh, të papunë.

4 Dhe u tha atyre: "Shkoni edhe ju në vresht dhe unë do t'ju jap sa është e drejtë". Dhe ata shkuan.

5 Doli përsëri rreth orës së gjashtë dhe orës së nëntë dhe bëri po ashtu.

6 Kur doli përsëri rreth orës njëmbëdhjetë, gjeti disa të tjerë, të papunë, dhe u tha: "Përse rrini gjithë ditën këtu pa bërë asgjë?".

7 Ata i thanë: "Sepse askush nuk na ka marrë me mëditje". Ai u tha atyre: "Shkoni edhe ju në vresht dhe do të merrni aq sa është e drejtë".

8 Kur erdhi mbrëmja, i zoti i vreshtit i tha kujdestarit të vet: "Thirri punëtorët dhe jepu mëditjen e tyre, duke filluar nga ata të fundit e deri te të parët".

9 Dhe kur erdhën ata të orës njëmbëdhjetë, morën nga një denar secili.

10 Kur erdhën të parët, menduan se do të merrnin më shumë, por edhe ata morën nga një denar secili.

11 Duke e marrë, murmurisnin kundër zotit të shtëpisë,

12 duke thënë: "Këta të fundit punuan vetëm një orë, dhe ti i trajtove si ne që hoqëm barrën dhe vapën e ditës".

13 Por ai duke u përgjigjur i tha njerit prej tyre: "Mik, unë nuk po të ha hakun; a nuk re në ujdi me mua për një denar?

14 Merr atë që të takon ty dhe shko; por unë dua t'i jap këtij të fundit aq sa ty.

15 A nuk më lejohet të bëj me timen ç'të dua? Apo bëhesh sylig, sepse unë jam i mirë?".

16 Kështu të fundit do të jenë të parët dhe të parët të fundit, sepse shumë janë të thirrur, por pak janë të zgjedhur".(Mateu 20)

Ky tekst vërtëton hadithin në të cilin thuhet “Ne jemi të fundit nga popujt e profetëve ndërsa do të jemi të parët në ditën e gjykimit” është kuptimi i hadithit që ndodhen në sahihun e Buhariut dhe Muslimit.

Gjithashtu në bibël në letrën e parë drejtuar thelonikësave 5 thuhet:
“Sa për kohët dhe për stinët, vellezër, nuk keni nevojë që tju shkruaj, sepse ju vetë e dini shumë mirë se dita e Zotit do të vijë, si një vjedhës natën.Sepse kur thonë “Paqe dhe Siguri” atëherë një shkatarrim i papritur do të bierë mbi ta, ashtu si dhembjet e lindjes së gruas shtatzënë dhe nuk do të shpëtojnë”.

Niksoni, ish kryetari i SHBA, në librin e tij “Fitorja pa luftë” thotë: Në vitin 1999 do të realizojmë mbisunedim të plotë në botë.Pas kësaj mbetet ajo e Mesihut .Me këtë ata vitin 2000 e paraqitën si kohë e daljes së Mesihut.

Bet Robertson lideri i ungjilltarëve ortodoks thotë “Kthimi i lindjes së Izraelit është paralajmërim se përfundimi i shkallëzuar i gjithësisë vecse ka filluar.Lindja e Izraelit është mbetje e parashikimeve të cilat kanë filluar shumë shpejt të realizohen.Këtë e përmend dhe Zoti në kuran tek surja Isra, “Kur të vijë kërcenimi i fundit do tju sjellim të përzier”.

Billy Graham ish kryetari i ungjiltarëve në vitin 1970 ka tërhequr vërejtjen se bota është nisur me shpejtësi tëmadhe drejt Armagedonit, dhe ka thënë: “Gjenerata momentale do të jetë gjenerata e fundit në histori”.(Parashikimi dhe politika)

Hal Lends në librin e tij “Lëmshi më i madh i fundit të tokës” thotë : Gjenerata e cila ka lindur para 48 vjetësh do të dëshmojë për kthimin e Mesias”. (Parashikimi dhe politika)

Xheri Folvil, lideri i krishterëve ortodoks thotë: Jemi të bindur se jetojmë në ditët e fundit të cilat i paraprijnë ardhjes së Jezusit.Nuk jam i bindur se fëmijët e mi do të jetojnë deri në fund të jetës së tyre”. (Parashikimi dhe politika)

Mina Xherxhis në librin “Paralajmërimet e ardhjes së Jezusit” thotë “Parashenjat të cilat i ka përmendur Zoti në ungjillin këto ditë qartë po shihen dhe ne jetojmë në to ... .Nuk ka asnjë shenjë që e ka përmendur Zoti në ungjill, e të cilën nuk jemi duke e parë qartë këto ditë.. .Kjo është ajo që kërkohet prej nesh, të jemi në gatishmëri të plotë për pritjen e Jezusit.

Distoris në librin e tij “Vështrim në librin e shenjtë të Danielit” thotë “Paraqitja e Mesihut të rrejshmë(Dexhallit) do të jetë në prill të vitit 1998, ndërsa ardhja e jezusit në vjeshtë të vitit 2001.Këto janë llogaritje  të cilat i ka bërë në punimin e tij “Shtojca e pamjeve të faqeve të punimit tim”.Ai duke komentuar historinë e paraqitjes së antikrishtit, Dexhallit në pranverë të 1998 thotë “ Është cudi se festat fetare në të cilat do të flijohet kurbani në tre religjonet, do të jetë gjysmën e parë të muajit prill.Në atë periudhë kohore do të paraqitet Dexhalli, dhe me liderin e klerikëve do të flijojë një kafshë të cilën do ta therë në tempull, duke pritur që Zoti do tu dërgojë zjarr nga qielli për ta djegur atë.Kjo është shenjë e tyre për pranimin e viktimës së flijuar.Mirëpo Zoti nuk do të shikojë në atë viktimë, dhe ajo do të hidhet nga ana e Zotit.

Mirepo bibla e permedn se askush nuk e di per orarin e fundit te botes.

"Por askush nuk e di diten as oren kur do te ndodh kjo askush, as engjell ne qiell, as biri(njeriut), *vetem Ati e di*." (Marku 13:32)


Kemi përmendur disa dëshmi të ithtarëve të librit me të cilat ata tregojnë bindjen e tyre të fuqishme se bota e këtyre ditëve është duke përjetuar periudhën e saj të fundit.Për këtë paralajmërojnë edhe librat e tyre të shenjtë në të cilat besojnë.

----------


## ORIONI

_Po mua me lejohet nje copy;-)?_

*Mehdiu si hallkë e cila lidh shenjat e vogla me të mëdha të ditës së kijametit*

Hadithet të cilat flasin për Mehdiun janë të shumënumërta, kështu që sipas kuptimit arrijnë shkallën e transmetimeve autentike.(Muteuatir)
Shejh Muhamed el Berzenxhi, në librin e tij Shqyrtimi i shenjave të ditës së Kijametit thotë: Shenjat e mëdha, paralajmërime se afër është ardhja e ditës së Kijametit ka shumë, ndërsa prej tyre ardhja e Mehdit, i cili është njëri prej të parëve.Hadithet për Mehdiun janë të  shumënumërt, ndërsa ata që flasin për paraqitjen e tij para fundit të botës dhe se hadithet që flasin se Mehdiu është prej pasardhësve të Muhamedit a.s prej vajzës së tij Fatime janë muteuatir. Dhe nuk ka  kuptim ti mohojmë ato.
Shejh Muhamed es Sefarini në librin Shkëlqime të dritës së madhe thotë: Ka shumë tranmsetime për paraqitjen e Mehdiut, kështu që ato transmetime kanë arritur shkallën e muteuatir sipas kuptimit, që janë të njohur nga dijetarët e hadithit dhe janë një prej bindjeve të tyre.
Esh-Sheukani një dijetar i madh Islam thotë: Janë 50 hadithe të cilat flasin për Mehdiun.Disa prej tyre janë autentike, disa janë të mirë, e disa janë të dobët.Të gjithë së pa dyshim janë autentik.
Shejh Sadik hasan Kanuxhi thotë: Hadithet të cilat flasin për Mehdiun janë të shumtë, me transmetime të ndryshme dhe arrijnë shkallën e autencitetit.(El Iza fq 113)
Pra, hadithet të cilat flasin për Mehdiun janë autentike dhe të gjithë dijetarët Islam përvec Haldunit janë të pajtimit në obligueshmërinë e besimit në ato hadithe, dhe se Allahu do të dërgojë një njeri nga umeti i Muhamedit a.s dhe prej familjes së tij, i cili do tu prijë muslimanëve në periudhën e turbullirave dhe në betejat e fundit.Ky është Mehdiut a.s .
Dijetarët u kanë dhënë rëndësi të madhe haditheve për Mehdiun, duke shpjeguar ashtu që në këtë temë kanë shkruar më shumë se 30 përmbledhje.
Cështja e Mehdiut është temë kryesore e librit tonë, sepse ai do të paraqitet menjëherë pas betejës së Armagedonit.Duke folur për këtë betejë, paraqitjen e Mehdiut shumë e anashkalojnë dhe mu për këtë do të shpjegojmë lidhjen e Mehdiut me realitetin tonë dhe rolin e tij si lidhëse në mes shenjave të vogla dhe të mëdha të fundit të botës.Ne nuk do të përmendim të gjitha hadithet të cilat flasin qartë për përshkrimin e tij , shenjat e paraqitjes së tij si dhe për sprovat dhe ndodhitë që do ekzistojnë në kohën e tij. Për dallim prej veprave të tjera të cilat detajisht flasin për paraqitjen e Mehdiut, kush dëshiron mundet të drejtohet në ato vepra , për ne nuk do të hyjmë në detaje të thella, ndërsa Allahu është ndihmësi më i mirë!.

*Kush është Mehdiu*

Mehdiu i pritur është një djalosh, musliman, pasardhës i Muhamedit a.s prej Hasanit, djali i Fatimes r.a.Emri i tij është Muhamed ibn Abdullah, si emri i Muhamedit a.s dhe ai është njëri prej khalifeve të drejtë i cili do tu prijë muslimanëve.Ai nuk është Mehdiu të cilin e presim shiat rafidijtë para shpellës Semurra.Tregimi për atë Mehdi është një gënjeshtër e zakonshme sepse nuk ekziston asnjë argument i cili na pohon një gjë të tillë.ata mendojnë se ai është Muhamedi bin Hasan El Askeri dhe ka hyrë në shpellë kur kishte pesë vjet, dhe ata e presin daljen e tij.(el Fiten eul Melahim , Ibn Kethir)

*Përshkrimi i Mehdiut*

Muhamedi a.s e ka përshkruar në mynyrë të detajuar Mehdiun, Muhamedin djalin e Abdullahut.Ai është një njeri me hundë të lakuar, ballë të gjerë i cili do të mbushë tokën me drejtësi pasi që ishte mbushur me padrejtësi dhe me zullum.Do të sundojë 7, 8 apo 9 vjet.Njerëzit në kohën e tij dhe pas zbritjes së Isasë a.s do të jetojnë në bollëk të madh.Allahu do ta bëjë të mirë në një natë dhe do ti ofrojë ndihmë të madhe.

*Cfarë do të thotë që Allahu do ta bëjë të mirë*

Kjo mund të ketë dy kuptime.Kuptimi i parë do të thotë se Mehdiu ka disa mangësi të vogla dhe se Allahu do tia falë  dhe do ti dhurojë kuptim dhe inspirim.Kuptimi i dytë është se Allahu do ti ndihmojë dhe do ta përgatisë për khilafet, për udhëheqjen e muslimanëve, në ditët e sprovave të mëdha dhe të ndodhive të mëdha të fundit.Këto dy kuptime kanë domethënien e tyre, por kjo e dyta është më e pranueshme.
Shprehjen Allahu e ka bërë të mirë arabët e përdorin si lavdërim dhe dua.Kur dikush në fjalët e tij përmend ndonjë njeri me nam, e përdor edhe këtë shprehje bashkë me emrin e tij e cila i përngjanë duasë drejtuar Allahut për atë njeri.Allahu i dhuroftë sukses prijësit, ia përmisoftë gjendjen dhe ia forcoftë këmbët.
Do të citojmë disa hadithe të cilat flasin për cilësitë e Mehdiut, pra për pamjen e tij, duke pasur kujdes në autenticitetin e tyre.

1)Muhamedi a.s thotë. Mehdiu është prej meje, me ballë të gjerë, me hundë të zgjatur dhe të lakuar.Do të vendosë në tokë drejtësi dhe mirëqënie pasi që ishte mbushur me padrejtësi dhe tirani.Do të udhëheqë shtatë vjet.
2)Muhamedi a.s thotë: Me siguri se toka do të mbushet me padrejtësi dhe tirani, dhe kur kjo do të ndodhë, Allahu do të dërgojë një njeri nga familja ime i cili do të ketë emrin e njëjtë sikur unë dhe emri i babait të tij do të jetë sikur emri i babait tim.Do të mbushet toka me drejtësi dhe mirëqënie ashtu sic ishte e mbushur me padrejtësi dhe tirani.Qielli nuk do ta ndalojë shiun, ndërsa toka do të nxjerrë bimët.Do të jetë në mesin tuaj shtatë, tetë apo nëntë vjet.Përmend Tebareniu,Bezari, Sujutiu ndërsa e përmend Albani me nr 1529 .
3)Muhamedi a.s thotë: Mehdiu është prej nesh, prej ehli bejtit.Allahu në një natë do ta bëjë të mirë.(Ahmed, ibn Maxhe, ndërsa Albani thotë se është sahih me nr 2371.
4)Muhamedi a.s thotë Mehdiu është prej pasardhësve të mi, prej djemve të Fatimes.(Ebu Daudi dhe ibn Maxhe ndërsa sujuti thotë se është sahih ndërsa Albani e përmend tek hadithet e dobëta 1/108, 
5)Muhamedi a.s thotë: Para fundit të ymetit tim do të paraqitet nje khalife i cili do të ketë shumë pasuri, ndërsa atë pasuri do ta ndajë shumë.(Ahmedi dhe Muslimi)
Para hapjes së temës  për paralajmërimet dhe për kohën e paraqitjes së Mehdiut, dëshiroj të tregojmë:
Paraqitja e Mehdiut nuk do të jetë rezultat i përpjekjes dhe i mundit të njeriut me emrin Muhamed ibn Abdullah, e as rezultat i dëshirës së tij që të bëhet Mehdi.Ai nuk e di se do të jetë Mehdiu, ndërsa Allahu do ta bëjë të mirë brenda një nate dhe do ta ndihmojë me një popull i cili nuk është shumënumërt dhe i cili nuk posedon potenciale, i cili do ti japë betimin në qabe, dhe të cilin do ta pranojë.
Ardhja e Mehdiut para fundit të Botës është çështje e përcaktimit të Allahut.Këtë Allahu e ka caktuar dhe regjistruar në librin kryesor.Ai është qënie, paraqitja e të cilit padyshim është në lidhje të ngushtë me paraqitjen e dexhallit, Isait birit të Merjemes a.s dhe me daljen e Jexhuxh Mexhuxhëve dhe shenjave tjera të fundit të botës.Për këtë mund të themi se besimi në paraqitjen e Mehdiut është obligim fetar dhe cështje e besimit të detyrueshëm për cdo besimtar, sepse hadithet të cilët flasin për këtë temë, janë autentike, ashtu sic e shpjeguam këtë në kaptinën e parë.Ky autencitet të shumë dijetarë islam është shkak për besim të detyrueshëm, ndërsa kush i mohon dhe i refuzon hadithet muteuatir, ka hyrë në kufër.

*Koha e paraqitjes së Mehdiut*

Kjo pjesë është prej pjesëve më të rëndësishme të këtij libri.Ky është thelbi i dërgesës të cilën dua tu kumtoj njerëzve.Do të kisha dashur që të gjithë muslimanët, madje edhe të tjerët të njihen me këtë temë, që ta mësojnë si është më mirë, sepse ajo është e vërteta për ngjarjet e përcaktuara të cilat së shpejti do të nodhin.Ateherë Allahu do të ndihmojë të vërtetën e do të shkatarrojë gënjeshtrën.
Këtyre ditëve jemi duke jetuar në pritje të Mehdiut.Do të paraqitet pas luftës së madhe të njohur Armagedon.Fillimisht do të citojmë hadithet të cilat na flasin për kohën e ardhjes së Mehdiut, e pastaj do ti lidhim ato me situatën tonë, kështu që kjo prblematikë të jetë më e qartë.
1)Muhamedi a.s thotë Me romakët do të arrini marrëveshje për sigurinë, pastaj do të luftoni kundër një armiku të përbashkët dhe do të fitoni, do të arini plackë lufte dhe do të jeni në paqe.Pastaj do të tërhiqeni deri në një livadh bregor ku njëri prej të krishterëve do të ngritet duke bërtitur, Fitoi Kryqi Kjo do të hidhërojë një musliman dhe ai do të ngritet dhe do ta vrasë atë që bërtiti.Kjo do të jetë shkak i tradhëtisë së romakëve dhe do të mblidhen për betejën e përgjakshme.Do të vijnë me 80 flamuj, ndërsa nën secilin flamur do të jenë 12000.
2) Muhamedi a.s thotë: Nuk do të vijë fundi i botës derisa romakët nuk vijnë prej El-Amakut(rajon prej Siri), dhe në pritje do të niset  ushtria e Medinës, banorët më të mirë të tokës në atë kohë.Kur ata të rënditën në rreshta, romakët do të thonë: Na leni neve dhe ata të cilët na kanë thirrur që të luftojmë kundër tyre.Muslimanët do të përgjigjenJo pasha Allahun, nuk do të jemi neutral ndërmjet jush dhe vellërve tanë!.. Kur mehdiu të vijë me ushrinë e tij në Sham, do të paraqitet Dexhalli, ndërsa muslimanët do të radhisin safët për kohën e namazit dhe do të zbresë Isa a.s biri i Merjemes.(Muslimi)
3)Muhamedi a.s thotë: do të ketë kundërshtime me rastin e vdekjes së khalifes dhe do të paraqitet një njeri nga Medina duke ikur në Mekë.Njerzit në Mekë do të tubohen rreth tij, ndërsa ai nuk do ta pëlqejë këtë.Do ti japin besën ndërmjet Haxherul Esvedit (Gurit të zi në Qabe) dhe Mekami Ibrahimit.(tran Ahmedi Ebu Daudi)
4)Muhamedi a.s thotë; Logori ushtarak i muslimanëve në ditën e betejës së madhe do të jetë në luginën e cila quhet El-Gutta.Aty është qyteti që quhet Damask.Ai është vendi më i mirë i muslimanëve të asaj kohe.Tran Ahmesi , Ebu Daudi)
Pasi pamë që këto katër hadithe, mund të themi se ajo do të jetë luftë e aleancës muslimanët dhe romakët(europë amerikë) në njërën anë dhe në anën tjetër do të luftojmë kundër një armiku të përbashkët ashtu siç e shpjeguam më parë.Do të arrini marrëveshje me romakët dhe do të luftoni kundër një armiku të përbaashkët.Fitorja do të jetë në anën tuaj: do të fitoni do të arrini plackë lufte dhe do të jeni në paqe.
Hyrja në këtë luftë botërore ka filluar të realizohet pak a shumë.Megjithëse muslimanët janë në luftë me amerikën ka shumë mundësi të vihet një marrëveshje paqeje dhe të behet ndonjë marrëveshje kundër ndonjë armiku të përbashkët qoftë ky Kina , Rusia apo Irani.Në vitin 1996 kryetari rus vizitoi Kinën dhe qëndroi disa ditë, gjatë të cilave janë zhvilluar bisedime të fshehta, për të cilat nuk ka kurrfarë lajmërimi.Gjithashtu ka një tensionim midis Kinës dhe SHBA.


*Kur do të jetë saktë kjo luftë?*


Allahu e di më së miri.Shumë ithtarë të librit shpresojnë se do të ishte viti 2000 .Ata presin ardhjen e shpëtimtarit për ti shpëtura.Hebrejtë presin personin e njëjtë të cilin e quajnë Mesih i cili do ti paraprijë sipas tyre në udhëheqjen e botës.Ata e përcaktuan se koha e shfaqjes së tij do të ishte prilli i vitit 1998 pra pesëdhjet vjet mbas formimit të shtetit Izraelit.(Shqyrtim në librin e Danielit me Autor Enbadistorisit.)
Mirëpo atyre u erdhi Isai a.s si Mesih dhe nuk e besuan.Ato tani presin Mesihun Dexhall ku sipas tyre do të ndërtoje tempullin e ri të Sulejmanit.Ato besojnë se themelet e këtij tempulli gjenden poshtë xhamisë el Aksa dhe dëshirojnë që ta shembin atë.Hebrejtë besojnë se Mesihu që do të vijë bashke me liderin e klerikëve do të sakrifikojnë viktimën e djegur ndërsa pasuesit e tij do të  sillen rreth viktimës duke iu lutur Zotit.Ata do të kërkojnë që Zoti tiu dërgojë një zjarr nga qielli i cili do të djegë viktimën në shenjë se sakrifica e tyre do të pranohet.Këtu do të qëndrojnë shtatë ditë.
Të krishterët presin zbirtjen e Isait nga qielli në kohën e fillimit të luftës shkatarrimtare të Armagedonit, ndërsa mendojnë se ajo luftë do të fillojë në vjeshtë të vitit 2001(Libri është shkruar në vitin 1997)

Muslimanët thonë
Pohojmë se lufta është shumë afër dhe beteja është në prag.Muhamedi a.s na ka lajmëruar për disa shenja të caktuara të cilat paraqiten para luftës.Të gjitha ato shenja janë realizuar dhe nuk na mbetet asgjë tjetër vetëm se pritja dhe përgatitja për luftë.Themi se koha e luftës do të përputhet me dëshmitë e ithtarëve të librit ndoshta më vonë.Pas kësaj luftë botërore do të ndodhë tradhtia e romakëvendaj nesh.Do të kthehemi nga lufta si fitimtarë, me plackë lufte, të kënaqur dhe atëherë do të ngritet një romak dhe duke ngritur kryqin do të thotë: Fitoi Kryqi.Drejt tij do të niset një musliman dhe do ta shtyejë atë dhe do ta vrasë.Romakët do të kthehen në vendet e tyre në mynyrë që të përgatisin komplot kundër nesh.Mbretërit e romakëve organizohen fshehtësisht kundër muslimanëve, në periudhën prej nënëtë muajve ashtu sci përmendet në hadith të cilin e përmend Ahmedi në musned.Do të organizohen kundër jush në kohë prej nëntë muajsh, aq sa gruaja të bartë barrën, shtatzaninë.
Në këtë kohë do të paraqitet Mehdiu i cili do të jetë prijësi ushtarak i muslimanëve në perleshjen e ardhshme të madhe.Llogorja e tij ushtarake do të jetë në vendin El-Guta, jo larg Damaskut.Romakët do të tubohen dhe përparojnë drejt sirisë.Do të vijnë te vendi El-Amak, gjithashtu në afërsi të Damaskut.Ushtria e tyre do të jetë e përbërë prej 80 flamurëve dhe secili flamur do të jetë 12000 ushtarë.Koha e paraqitjes së Mehdiut është koha e tradhëtive kur romakët do të organizohen kundër muslimanëve dhe do të jetë vdekjeprurëse për ta.Në hadithin e tretë të cilën përmendëm në këtë kapitull, Muhamedi .as na tregon se koha e paraqitjes së Mehdiut është pas vdekjes së khalifes, pas përhapjes së mosmarrëveshjeve dhe mospajtimeve dhe luftës për pushtet.Atëherë do të jetë besa e Mehdiut.Hadithi pa marrë parasysh mangësitë ne sened mund të besohet dhe na bazë të tij pohojmë se paraqitja e Mehdiut do të ndodhë në kohën e tradhëtisë së bizantinëve.Atëherë do të ndodhë vdekja e khalifes së muslimanëve dhe do të vijë Mehdiu për të larguar mospajtimet dhe përcarjet rreth pushtetit.Nëse shikojmë realitetin tonë, do të shohim se askund në botë nuk ka prijës të cilin e quajmë khalife, përvec në saudi.Ata mbretin e tyre e quajnë Khalife.Mirëpo nuk e dimë nëse behet për këtë dhe a mertion ky merin khalife.

*Paralajmërimet e paraqitjes së Mehdiut dhe dhënia e besës*

Fillimisht të shohim se cfarë përmendet në hadithet e paraqitjes së Mehdiut:

Transmetohet prej Aishes r.a se ka thënë:Lëvizi trupi i bekuar i Muhamedit .as në gjumë dhe thamë: O i dërguari i Allahut, ke bërë dicka në gjumë, dicka që zakonisht nuk e bën? Ai tha:- Është e çuditshme se si njerzit e ymetit tim drejtohen rreth Qabes, njeriu nga fisi kurejsh i cili është gjithashtu i drejtuar nga Kabja.Do të arrijë në shkretëtirë një ushtri ku dhe do të shkatarrohen.Thanë o dërguari i Allahut udha i bashkon njerzit.Ai tha po në mesin e tyre është vullnetari dhe ai i cili është marrë me dhunë.Të gjithë bashkarisht do të shkatarrohen.Në mynyra të ndryshme do të zbresë fatkeqësia mbi ta, dhe do të ringjallen në bazë të qëllimeve të tyre.(trans Buhariu Muslimi)
Muhamedi a.s ka thënë  I nevojshmi kërkon strehim në Qabe dhe do të dërgohet një ushtri e cila do të shkatarrohet kur të arrijë në shkretëtirë.(trns Muslimi ndërsa kurtubiu ne veprën e tij Et-Tezkire përmend khalifen i cili do të paraqitet para fundit të umetit dhe do të quhet Mehdi.Shenjë e paraqitjes së tij do të jetë ushtria e cila është nisur drejt Mekës që do tëluftojë kundër tij dhe do ti fundoset toka në shkretëtirë para se të mbërrijnë afër Mekës.
Muhamedi a.s ka thënë: strehim në Qabe do të kërkojë një grup i vogël pa kurrfarë fuqie drejt të cilit do të dërgohet një ushtri e madhe, të cilën kur të mbërijë në shkretëtirë toka do ta përpijë.(Muslimi)
Muhamedi a.s ka thënë: Do të niset një ushtri drejt Qabes me qëllim që ta sulmojnë, dhe do të dali në shkretëtirë, mesi i kolonës do të zduket në tokë.Pjesa e përparëme dhe e prapme e kolonës do të thirren dhe ata do të përpihen në tokë.Prej tyre nuk do të mbetet asnjë shenjë përvec njërit që do të dëshmojë lajmin e shkatarrimit të tyre.(Muslimi)
Muhamedi a.s ka thënë: Do të vijë ushtria e ymetit tim prej drejtimit të Shamit dhe do të drejtohet nga Qabja, ku është njeriu të cilin Allahu do ta mbrojë .
Në pjesën e dytë e këtij kapitulli  kemi përmendur emrin dhe përshkrimin e Mehdiut dhe thamë e ai djalosh është prej fisit të Muhamedit a.s .Emri i tij do të jetë Muhamed ibn Abdullah.Në bazë të këtij përshkrimi mundemi shumë lehtë të mos gabojnë në njohjen e tij

----------


## ORIONI

*Shenjat e sigurise së paraqitjes së Mehdiut*


Shenja e parë është se do të jepet betimi në Qaben e shenjtë, ndërmjet Mekami Ibrahimit dhe gurit të Zi dhe se numri i pasuesve të tij do të jetë i vogël dhe nuk do të ketë kurrfarë fuqie të vecantë.Do të kërkojnë strehim në Qabe duke qenë me Mehdiun përderisa drejt tyre do të niset një ushtri me qëllim që ti shkatarrojë ata dhe kështu do të përfundojë e fundosur në tokë.”Është  e çuditshme  se njerzit prej ymetit tim shkojnë drejt Qabes, drejt njeriut nga fisi kurejsh i cili është strehuar në Qabe”.Kur ushtria të kalojë përskaj Medinës dhe kur të vijë në afërsi të Dhul Hulejhes, toka do të cahet dhe ata do të fundosen në të.Asnjëri prëj tyre nuk do të mbetet i gjallë, përvec një apo dy vetëve të cilët do të përcjelin lajmin e fundosjes së ushtrisë.”

Të gjithë e dinë se njeriu që do të strehohet në Qabe është zëvëndësi i Allahut në tokë, Mehdiu.Ai është njeriu për të cilin Allahu do të shkatarrojë ushtrinë e cila është nisur drejt tij .Do të ketë Kerame, mbrojtje dhe vërtëtim se është Mehdiu.Kur kjo të ndodhë njerzit do ta njohin dhe do ti japin besën.Do ti bashkangjiten njerëzit më besimtarë të Shamit dhe Irakut.Dhe të gjithë muslimanët në botë e kanë obligim ti bashkangjiten atij.
Pra shenja e sigurtë e tij është shkatarrimi i ushtrisë e cila do të dërgohet të luftojë kundër tij.

Para se ta përfundojmë këtë kapitull dëshirojmë të përmendim disa gjëra të cilat janë të lidhura me paralajmërimet e paraqitjes së Mehdiut dhe dhënien e betimit atij.
Në bazë të haditheve autentike nuk mund të përcaktojmë anën e vendit prej nga vjen Mehdiu të cilit do ti jepet betimi në Qabe.Disa pohojnë se ai do të paraqitet nga drejtimi i Lindjes (Ibn Kethir në veprën El Fiten uel Melahim) ndërsa disa të tjerë thojnë se do të paraqitet nga drejtimi i perëndimit.(Kurtubiu në veprën Et-Tezkireh).Disa pohojnë se ai do të vijë prej Medinës  duke shkuar për në Mekë sic e përmendëm në hadith e mëparshmë.Mirëpo hadithi ka trasmetim të dobët.Pra po të kishtë dëshiruar  Allahu do na jepte një dëshmi të qartë në bazë.
2) Në hadithe detajisht përshkruhet fundosja e ushtrisë.Thuhet se ushtria e cila është nisur drejt Mehdiut. Do të shkatarrohet ashtu që pjesa e mezit të ushtrisë do të fundoset në tokë.Do të zhduket pa kurrfarë shenje para syve të të tjerëve.Kjo pamje do të fusë frikë të madhe të ushtria e mbetur.Pjesa e saj e përparme do ti thërrasin të fundit që të njoftohen se cfarë ndodhi.Mirëpo para se të marrin përgjigjen të gjithë do të zhduken në brendësinë e tokës.Prej tyre nuk do të mbetet asnjë shenjë, përvec një apo dy njerëz të cilët do të njoftojnë popullin për atë se cfarë ndodhi me atë ushtri.

3)Ushtria e cila është nisru drejt Mehdiut dhe pasuesve të tij do të jetë këmbësorike.Kjo na tregon se lufta e Armagedonit do të jetë shkatarruese, shumë e tmerrshme në të cilën do të shkatarrohet shumica  e potencialit ushtarak botëror(avionët, raketat etj)

4)Fundosja e ushtisë në tokë paraqet një lloj dënimi me të cilën do të goditet ushtria, sikurse u godit ushtria e elefantit për të cilën flet sureja Fil.Mirëpo në këtë ushtri do të ketë dhe njerëz të detyruar të jenë më të, ose udhëtarë të cilët rastësisht kanë qëlluar në atë vend.Dhe gjithsecilin Allahu do ta ringjallë sipas nijetit të tyre.E lusim Allahun që mos jemi ne brenda asaj ushtrie e cila do të fundoset në tokë.E lusim Allahun që të na ndihmojë me Mehdin i cili do të paraqitet si shenjë e ndodhjes së Kijametit.

*Cilat ngjarje do të ndodhin në kohën e Mehdit*


Pasi që të mundet ushtria, zëri për Mehdin do të përhapet dhe njerzit do të dëgjojnë për të.Nga të gjitha anët e botës do të vijnë delegacione duke iu bashkangjitur Mehdit dhe duke i dhënë betimin, duke e lartësuar fjalën e Allahut me parrullën e njërës prej të dyjave fitore ose shehadet.Rreth Mehdit do të mblidhet  ushtria e besimtarëve të sinqertë e cila nuk do të ketë kohë për pushim.Do të udhëheqë shumë luftëra dhe shumë beteja prej të cilave bebza e syrit do të skuqet, dhe zemrat do të arrijnë në fyt.Numri i të vrarëve do të jetë shumë i madh.Gjaku do të derdhet në të gjitha anët dhe kuajt do të ecin mbi të.Do të jetë pamje me të vërtetë shumë e rëndë dhe e lusim Allahun të na shpëtojë nga këto sprova.
Nëse shikojmë në luftëra të cilat do ti udhëheqë Mehdi do të shohim se ai për një periudhë të shkurtër kohore do të luftojë kundër gjithë botës.

Në periudhën prej disa muajsh Mehdiu do të luftojë kundër.
*Arabëve në gadishullin arabik
Shitëve iranianë
Romakëve(Eurpës dhe Amerikës)
Shekularistëve turq
Hebrejnjve
Do të clirojë Romën
Dhe do të luftojë kundër komunistëve.*

Në të gjitha betejat Allahu do ta nxjerrë triumfatorë bashkë me pasuesit e tij.

*Kronologjia kohore e luftërave kryesore të cilat do ti udhëheqë Mehdi*

Lufta e parë që do të udhëheqë Mehdi është lufta në gadishullin arabik, e pastaj luftën kundër persianëve ose iranianëve shitë, pastaj kundër romakëve të sotëm, ekspedita kundër Konstandinopojës, lufta kundër hebrejve dhe kundra krishterëve të perëndimit, Ekspedita ne Romë, Lufta kundër ateistëve, komunistëve, pastaj kundër fisit Hoz dhe Kirman (Kinezëve , rusëve dhe japonezëve)

Për të shpjeguar këtë që thamë më lart fillimisht do ti përmendim me disa hadithe.
Muhamedi a.s ka thënë: “Do të luftoni kundër gadishullit arabik dhe Allahu do të japë të pushtohet, pastaj kundër Persisë dhe Allahu do të japë të pushtohet.Do të luftoni kundër Romakëve dhe Allahu do të bëjë që ata të pësojnë disfatë, pastaj do të luftoni kundër dexhallit dhe Allahu do të bëjë që ai të mundet.(trans Muslimi, Ahmedi ibn Maxhe)
2) Muhamedi a.s ka thënë: “Ndërtimi i Kudsit(Palestinës) , pastaj shkatarrimi i Medinës.Pas shkatarrimit të Medinës pason beteja e thertores.Pas betejës së thertores pason pushtimi i Konstandinopjës e pas pushtimit të Konstandinopojës pason paraqitja e Dexhallit.(trans Ahmedi dhe Ebu Daudi, Albani thotë se është sahih)
3)Muhamedi a.s ka thënë: “Nuk do të vijë dita e Kijametit përderisa musilimanët do të luftojnë hebrejtë dhe muslimanët do ti vrasin ata, kështu që ata do të fshihen pas gurëve dhe drunjve, ndërsa guri dhe druri do të flasin: “O musliman o Robi i Allahut, ja hebreu pas meje, eja dhe vrite atë”Përvec drurit Garkad, me të vërtetë ai është dru i hebrejve(trans Muslimi).
4)Muhamedi a.s ka thënë “Nuk do të vijë dita e fundit derisa të luftoni kundër Havsit dhe Kirmanit, njerëz me fytyrë të kuqe, me hundë të shtypura, me sy të vegjëll, me fytyrë të gjerë sikur mburojat e mveshura” (Trans buhariu dhe Ahmedi)
5)Mbasi Muhamedi a.s po tregontë për shenjat e Kijametit është pyetur: “ O i dërguari i Allahut cili qytet do të merret i pari Konstandinopja apo Roma?” Ai tha: “Qyteti i Herakliut do të pushtohet i pari”(trans Hakimi dhe Darimi ndërsa Hakimi,Edh-Dhehebiu dhe Albani kanë vërtëtuar autencitetin e tij.)

*Përshkrim i detajuar i luftërave të cilat do ti udhëheqë Mehdiu

Lufta e parë:Lufta për gadishullin arabik*

Do të luftoni për gadishullin arabik dhe Allahu do të japë të pushtohet” Kjo do të ndodhë në kohën e tradhtisë së bizantinëve kur ata të përgatiten për betejën vendimtare kundër muslimanëve. Ushtria e parë do të hyjë në luftë kundër Mehdiut, pas shkatarrimit të ushtrisë të cilën përmendëm më parë, është ushtria e gadishullit arabik nën udhëheqjen e Sufijaniut .(Kurtubiu në librin Et-Tezkireh)Ai do të përgatisë ushtrinë dhe do të kërkojë ndihmë nga dajallarët  e fisit Kelb.Këto do nisin luftë kundër Mehdiut dhe ai me ushtrinë e tij do ti mundë dhe do të fitojë plackë të madhe të luftës.Në disa trasnsmetime thuhet:”Ka gabuar ai i cili  nuk ka marrë pjesë në ndarjen e plackës të fisit Kelb.Me këtë fitore Gadishulli arabik do ti hapë dyert Mehdiut dhe ai do të ketë në dorë dhe do të vendosë pushtetin e tij në të.Me këtë përfundim do të realizohen fjalët e Muhamedit a.s: “Do të luftoni në Gadishullin arabik dhe Allahu do të mundësojë të pushtohet.

*Lufta e dytë kundër Persisë (Iranit)*

“Do të luftoni kundër persisë dhe Allahu do të japë të pushtohet”   Do të niset ushtria prej Persisë( iranit të sotëm shitëve imamitë.Ata janë prej kundërshtarëve më të flaktë të kuranit dhe sunetit.Ata nuk do të ngurrojnë dhe do të dërgojnë ushtrinë kundër Mehdit.Do të përjetojnë humbje të mëdha, ndërsa flamuri i Mehdit nuk do të mundet.Ai është flamuri ngjyra ver-bardh në të cilin është mbishkrimi Me emrin e Allahut.

*Lufta e tretë:Ekspedita drejt Bizantit (Amerika dhe Europa)*

“Pastaj do të luftoni kundër bizantit dhe Allahu do të japë të pushtohet”.  Kjo është beteja e përgjakshme.Ajo është njëra prej luftrave më të ashpra e bërë ndonjeherë.Do të fillojë me ardhjen e bizantinëve, nëntë muaj mbas betejës së Armagedonit.Prijësit bizantinë do të organizohen fshehtë dhe do të vijnë me ushtri të madhe, numri i të cilëve do të arrijë një milion ushtarë.Muhamedi a.s  atë ushtri e ka përshkruar me fjalët: “ Do tju vijnë me 80 flamuj ndërsa secili flamur ka 12 mijë”.
*
Rrjedha e luftës, vendi i zhvillimit të saj dhe rezultatet*

Imam muslimi e përmend një hadith prej Ebu hurejres në të cilin thuhet: “Nuk do të vijë dita e fundit derisa bizantinët nuk vijnë në vendin Al-ea’mak ose Dabik.Për ti takuar ata do të niset një ushtri prej Medinës e cila do të jetë ushtria më e mirë në atë kohë.Kur të radhiten në safe, bizantinët do të thonë: “Lëshona rrugën neve dhe ata të cilët na kanë sharë do ti luftojmë.”  Muslimanët do të përgjigjen: “Jo pasha Allahun nuk do ti lemë vëllezërit tanë që ju ti luftoni kundër tyre”.  Do të pasojë lufta në të cilën do të tërhiqet nga lufta një e treta e ushtrisë muslimane.Allahu kur nuk do ti falë.Pjesa e dytë do të bien shehida dhe këto do të jenë shehidat më të mirë tek Allahu.Ndërsa pjesa e tretë do të triumfojë.Ata nuk do të sprovohen me turbullira dhe do të clirojnë Kostandinopojën( e sotme).Kur të hyjnë në të do ti varin shpatat(armët) në në drurët dhe do të ndajnë plackën e luftës.Atëherë shejtani do të thërrasë: “Dexhalli ka dalë dhe është në shtëpitë tuaja” Kjo thirrje do të jetë gënjeshtër.Muslimanët do të kthehen në sham dhe atëherë ai do të paraqitet.Do të përgatiten në luftë kundër tij.Ku të rradhiten për të falur namazin do të zbresë Isai a.s midis krahëve të dy ëngjëjve dhe do ti prijë Muslimanët në luftë kundër Dexhallit dhe pasuesve të tij.Kur ta shohë armiku i Allahut, Dexhalli Isain a.s do të shkrihet ashtu sikurse kripa  që shkrihet në ujë.Po ta lëshontë Isai do të tretej i tëri dhe kështu do të shkatarrohej, porse ai me dorën e tij do ta vrasë dhe do të tregojë gjakun në majën e shtizës”(trans Muslimi)

Në shpjegimin e detakuar të ngjarjeve, Muhamedi a.s thotë: “Lufta do të jetë shumë e rëndë dhe muslimanët do të dërgojnë njësitë e tyre më të mira të cilët nuk kthehen vetëm se fitimtarë.Do të luftojnë deri atë natë kur plackën e luftës do ta marri edhe njëri edhe tjetri, por fitimtarë nuk do ketë.I tërë njësiti do të vritet.Ditën e dytë muslimanët do të dërgojnë njësitin e tyre të dytë, i cili nuk kthehet vetëm se fitues.Do të luftojnë deri atë natë, kur do të marrin plackën e luftës por fitimtarë nuk do të ketë.I tërë njësiti do të virtet.në ditën e tretë muslimanët do të dërgojnë ushtrinë më të zgjedhur e cila nuk kthehet vetëm se fituese.Do të luftojnë deri atë natë kur do të fitojnë plackën e luftës, ndërsa i tërë njësiti do të vritet.Kur të vijë dita e katërt, mbi armikun do të vërsulen muslimanët e tjerë dhe Allahu do ta bëjë bizantinët të humbin kështu që njerzit do të flasin që atëherë për disfatën e paparë.Kur zogu të fluturojë mbi vendin e zhvillimit të betejës dhe të shikojë disfatën e bizantinëve  do të bjerë i ngordhur.Pas luftës njerzit do të kthehen  nëpër familjet e tyre dhe prej 100 ushtarëve që kanë shkuar do të kthehen vetëm se njëi cili ka mbetur gjallë.Pra cilës plackë ti gëzohet dhe cfarë trashëgimie të ndajë? (trans muslimi)

Nga hadithet e lartpërmendur mund të verejmë se :
1)kjo luftë e ashpër të cilën Muhamedi a.s e quan betejë të përgjakshme, do të ndodhë në siri, në afërsi të damaskut, në vendin që quhet Al-Eamak ose Dabik, ndërsa vendi komandues i Mehdit quhet El Gutta, gjithashtu në afërsi të Damaskut.Muhamedi a.s thotë: “Llogoret e muslimanëve  gjatë betejës së madhe të përgjakshme do të jenë në një vend që quhet Gutta në qytetin që quhet Damask.atëherë këtu do të jetë vendbanimi më i mirë i muslimanëve të asaj kohe(trasn ahmedi)

2) Të parën fjalë që do të thojnë bizantinët është  “Lëshona rrugën neve për tek ata që na ofenduan që ti luftojmë”  Kjo është dëshmi se shumë krishterë do të pranojnë Islamin pas luftës së Aramagedonit dhe të cilët do të luftojnë në anën e Mehdiut.Bizantinët do të mendojnë se ata u janë dorëzuar muslimanëve dhe kështu i kanë tradhëtuar dhe do të duan të luftojnë kundër tyre me qëllim që të hakmerren.
3)Do të ketë një mbytje e madhe e cila do të zgjasë katër ditë pandërprerë.Shpata nuk do të pushojë përvec se natën, dhe ajo do ti ndalë palët nga lufta.Me përfundimin e ditës së katërt rezultojnë në disfatën e bizantinëve, disfata e cila atëherë nuk është parë në histori.Numrin e të vrarëve do ta dijë vetëm Allahu.Shumica e bizantinëve do të shkatarrohen dhe muslimanët do të triufojnë.
Allahu do ta ndihmojë robin e tij Mehdin pasi muslimanët do të përjetojnë sprova të mëdha.Shpirtat e tyre do të vijnë deri në fyt kështu që një e treta e ushtrisë do të dizertojë nga vendi i luftës.Allahu kurrë nuk do ti falë ata.Pjesa e dytë vdesin shehidë, ndërsa ata janë shehidët më të mirë tek Allahu.Pjesa e tretë do të korri fitoren, ndërsa nuk do të kenë më mundime derisa të jenë banorët e xhenetit.

4)Prej këtij hadithi përfundojmë se luftërat do të zhvillohen me shpata ndërsa kuajt do të jenë për kalerim.Megjithëse luftrat bashkëkohore zhvillohen me armatim modern disa  e komentojnë se armët bashkëkohore do të zhduken në luftën e Aramagedont, ndërsa disa të tjerë thojnë se profeti u fliste muslimanëve në gjuhën e kohës dhe e përdorte kuptimit e armës në mynyrë alegorike.Porse ne themi se Allahu e di më së miri.

*Lufta e katërt:Pushtimi i Konstaninopojës*

Konstandinopoja është Stabolli i sotëm në Turqi , i cili ka qenë selia e khilafetit në kohën e udhëheqjes Osmane e deri në ardhjen e Qafir Ata Turkut i cili e shkatarroi Khilafetin islam në fillim të shek XX.Futi sekularitetin në shtetin e hilafetit, zëvëndësoi të mirën me të keqe.Prej asaj dite Turqia  është e ndarë prej Islamit dhe prej doktrinës së tij.Kjo është dhe arsyeja që Turqia i ofron partneritet Israelit.Partneriteti është formuar nën parrullën e ndihmës ushtarake dhe mbrojtjes së përbashkët që rezultoi me trup të paparë se Turqia i lejoi Izraelit të përdorë hapësirën e saj ajrore për stërvitjen e avionëve.Kjo ishte një humbje ndjenjës së të qenurit musliman.vetëm pas disa javëve mbas vendosjes se Parneritetit Turqia e befasoi botën islame me marrjen e qëndrimit negativ për zgjidhjen e problemit rreth ujit nga lumenjtë Tigër dhe Eufrat.Turqia haptazi deklaroi arabët nuk kanë të drejtë në këto lumenj.Kërkesa e turqisë për pjesën e saj në këto ujëra është sikurse kërkesa e indianëve të amerikës për të drejtat e tyre në amerikë të cilat iu janë marrë me dhunë.(Ky libër është shkruar para viti 2000 dhe këto ngjarje kanë ndodhur në kohën e qeverive kalike turke)

*Si do të përfundojë Pushtimi i Konstandinopojës*

Ky është pushtim që do të ndodhë menjëherë pas paraqitjes së dexhallit.Nuk do të ketë vrasje me armë, porse Konstandinopoja do të pushtohet me këndimin e tekbireve dhe talileve.Muslimi përmend një hadith prej ebu hurejres se Muhamedi a.s ka thënë” A keni dëgjuar për një qytet  i cili pjesërisht është në tokë dhe pjesërisht është në det? Po thanë sahabët.Nuk do të vijë dita e fundit derisa do të luftoni kundër 70 000 mijë bijve të Isakut.Kur të vijnë nuk do të luftoni me armë dhe shigjeta, por do të thonë: “Nuk ka zot tjetër përvec Allahut dhe Allahu është më i madhi”, pas të cilave njëra anë e murit të madh do të bjerë”

Eth-Theuri thotë: “Nuk e di për këto fjalë nesë aludojnë për ndonjë vend tjetër që pjesërisht gjendet në tokë dhe pjesërisht gjendet ne dët por dhikri i njëjtë do të përsëritet prapë dhe do të rrëzohet ana tjetër e murit.Kur të sjellin tekbire për së treti do tu hapet pengesa dhe do të hyjnë në qytet>në kohën e ndarjes së plackës së luftës do tiu vijë një zë duke iu thënë: “dexhalli është paraqitur, ndërsa ata do të lënë gjithcka dhe do të kthehen prapa”(qyteti gjysëm në tokë dhe gjysëm ne det për disa  është qyteti i Venecias).
En-Neueui thotë se Kadiu ka thënë “Shprehja karakteristike në hadith është shtatëdhjetë mijë prej bijve të Is-hakut dhe kështu është në të gjitha transmetimet që përcjell muslimi.Ky qytet është Konstandinopoja.
Bijtë e Is-hakut janë bizantët, të cilët janë pasardhës prej Ajsit djalit të Isakut djalit të Ibrahimit.ai është fëmijë xhaxhai me fëmijët e Jakubit djalit të isakut.(Ibn Kethir el fiten uel Melahim)
Në hadith bijtë e përmendur të isakut janë bizantinët të cilët do të pranojnë Islamin.Ka disa mendime se këto janë shqiptarët.

*Lufta  pestë : Lufta me hebrejtë.*

Thënë ndryshe në mynyre precize, kjo është luftë në të cilën do të mbyten 1/3 e hebrejve, sepse pjesa tjetër do të jetë 
shkatarruar në betejën e Aramgedonit.pas kësaj beteje hebrejve do tu duken shtatë muaj që të varrosin të vrarët e tyre në këtë luftë.Kjo përmendet në bibël tek Ezeikeli 12/39. 2/3 e hebrejve do të jenë vrarë në betëjën e Armagedonit ndërsa ushtria muslimane nën udhëheqjen e Mehdit dhe isait do të vrasë 1/3tjetër.Kjo do të ndodhë pas clirimit të Konstandinopojës dhe pas shfaqjes së dexhallit të mallkuar mbretit të hebrejve.ata mendojnë se do të vijë Mesihu, shpëtimtari i cili do ta shpëtojë prej popujve të tjerë të prishur.Mirëpo para ardhjes së Mesihut Isait birit të Merjemes a.s do të vijë Mesihu Dexhall i cili do ti mashtrojë njerzit e tokës duke e quajtur veten zot dhe kështu hebrejtë do ta ndjekin si mbretin e tyre.Dexhalli do të paraqitet në tokë rreth 40 ditë ku do të bëjë crregullime dhe turbullira.Dita e parë e tij do të jetë sikurse një vit, dita e dytë si një muaj, dita e tretë si një javë e ditët e tjera si ditë të zakonshme.Pastaj do të zbresë Isai a.s midis krahëve të dy ëngjëjve në xhaminë e bardhë në Damask ku ushria muslimane do jetë bërë gati për të falur namazin mbas tubimit për të luftuar Dexhallin.Pasuesit e dexhallit do të jenë hebrejtë të cilët do të luftojnë me muslimanët dhe se dhe guri dhe druri do të thërrasë/o musliman hajde se mbrapa meje ka një hebre.Duart e tyre janë të lyera me gjakun e profetëve, të fëmijëve të pafajshëm të pleqve dhe grave.Vetëm druri garkad nuk do të flasë se ai druri i tyre.Lufta e muslimanëve me hebrejtë do të përfundojë mbas vrasjes që Isait do ti bëjë Dexhallit.Muhamedi a.s ka thënë “ .... Kështu që guri dhe druri do të thërrasin dhe do të thonë; “ o shpirt i krijuar prej Zotit, o Isa, ky është hebre.Mos e lërë këtë, e kush është që pason dexhallin dhe mos virtet.(trans Ahmedi dhe Hakimi)

Ne themi që lufta ndërmjet muslimanëve dhe hebrejve është afër.Bota sot jeton në kohën e aleancës botërore, të cilët shumë janë parapritje së betëjës së Armagedonit në të cilën do të shkatarrohen shumica e hebrejve, ndërsa pjesa e mbetur e tyre do të vritet në kohën e Isës, djalit të Merjemes.Toka do të pastrohet prej kurtheve dhe të këqijave të tyre.Pikërisht nga shenjat e fundit të kësaj bote është se hebrejtë do të mblidhen në Izrael vendi ku të cilin do të ndjekin Dexhallin dhe do të jetë vendi i dënimit të tyre nga duart e muslimanëve.Megjithëse ata ndërtojnë dhe sjellin kolonitë emigrantë nga të gjitha vendet e botës duke iu dhënë pasuri dhe shtëpi në Izrael..

4.	Ne u kumtuam në libër beni israilve: "Ju do të bëni shkatërrime dy herë në tokë dhe do të tejkaloni duke bërë zullum të madh".
5.	Kur erdhi koha e premtimit të parë, Ne dërguam kundër jush njerëz Tanë, që ishin të fuqishëm e të ashpër (sulmues) dhe ata hulumtuan (rreth e përqark) përreth vendit (duke mos u frikësuar). E ai (ndëshkim) ishte vendim i prerë.
6.	Pastaj, Ne ua kthyem juve mbisundimin kundër atyre, ju përforcuam me pasuri e me djem dhe ju shtuam më së shumti.
7.	Nëse bëni mirë, bëni për vete, e nëse bëni keq, bëni kundër vetes. E kur vjen koha e fundit (herën e dytë Ne i dërgojmë) që t'ju shëmtojnë të fytyrat tuaja, që të hyjnë në xhaminë (Aksa) sikurse hynë herën e parë dhe që të shkatërrojnë rrënjësisht atë që arrijnë.(Isra)


*Luftra të tjera që do ti udhëheqë Mehdi*

Pas luftës kundër hebrejve, muslimanët do të luftojnë kundër pabesimtarëve të tjerë në tokë.isai do të zbresë nga qielli do ta thyejë kryqin dhe do ta vrasë derrin dhe nuk do të ketë më xhize.Në shumicën e këtyre luftrave nuk do të jenë të rënda, ndërsa do të pushtohet Roma dhe do të luftohet kundër Havza dhe Kermanit, të cilët në hadithe quhen dhe turq.Ata janë farafisi i Jexhuxh Maxhuxhëve. Ata janë kinezët, japonezët, rusët, mogolët dhe të tjerë prej llojit të tyre.Muhamedi a.s i ka përshkruar në mynyrë precize me fjalët: “Do të luftoni kundër Havzit dhe Kermanit.Ata janë të huajt, fytyrat e të cilëve janë të kuq, hundët i kanë të shtypura, sytë i kanë të vegjël, ndërsa fytyrat i kanë sikur mburojat e mbështjella me lëkurë.Do të mbartin rroba të leshta.

Atëherë do të realizohet premtimi i Zoti dhe Islami do të mbizotërojë në gjithë botën dhe të gjitha fetë do të zhduken ndërsa me ta dhe pjesëtarët e tyre.Isai a.s do të jetë khalifi i tokës dhe do të gjykojë më ligjin e Allahut në kuran.Do të jenë vitet e monoteizmit për shume vjet dhe bota do të rigjallërohet nga cdo anë.Për jetën e Isait do të flasim më vonë.


Muhamedi a.s thotë: Kjo fe do të arrijë atje ku arrin dita dhe nata.Allahu nuk do të le asnjë shtëpi e në të cilën mos hyjë kjo fe, ose me fuqinë e të fortit ose me nëncmimin e nëncmuesve, me krenarinë me të cilën Allahu do ta ngrisë islamin dhe nëncmimin më të cilin nëncmohet mosbesimi(trans Ahmedi saktëson Albani)

“Ai Allahu është që dërgoi të dërguarin e vet me udhëzim të qartë e fe të vërtetë për ta bërë mbizotërues mbi të gjitha fetë dhe pse idhujtarët e urrejnë(safa 9)



Ajo qe mendohet te ndodhe per kohen e sotme.Allahu e di me mire.

Muslimanet dhe amerika mund te lidhin nje marreveshje paqeje dhe bashke mund te luftojne kunder Iranit ose Kines.Mbas kesaj marreveshje dhe fitores se kesaj lufte do te ndodhe lufta midis muslimaneve dhe kristianeve e cila do ta paraprije ardhja e Mehdit dhe pastaj ardhja e Isait e deri ne vazhdim.

----------


## ORIONI

_Jashte pasqyres se librit te pare_


*Pritja e imam Mehdiut

Premtim apo besim*

http://www.klubikulturor.com/Pritja-e-imam-Mehdiut.htm

Selman el Aude

Falënderimi i takon Allahut. Atë e falënderojmë dhe prej Tij falje dhe ndihmë kërkojmë. Kërkojmë mbrojtje nga Allahu prej të këqijave të vetvetes dhe të veprave tona. Kë e udhëzon Allahu s'ka kush e lajthit dhe kë e largon nga rruga e vërtetë, s'ka kush e udhëzon. Dëshmoj se s'ka hyjni tjetër përveç Allahut, i Cili është Një dhe dëshmoj se Muhammedi është rob dhe i Dërguar i Tij.

Para një kohe më shkroi një shok duke më pyetur për Mehdiun dhe vlerësimin tim për atë që po qarkullonte në internet sa i përket pamjes së tij, shenjave që paralajmërojnë ardhjen e tij dhe ëndrrave që disa njerëz i shohin për të. Ai gjithashtu më nxiti ta shpjegoj temën në detaje.

Unë iu përgjigja këtij vëllai se ajo që po qarkullonte për Mehdiun është e pabazë dhe nuk përkon me realitetin. Këto informata nuk janë më tepër se sa thashetheme, dëshira të kota për ata të cilët kanë rënë në dëshpërim.

Unë i premtova se do të merrem me këtë temë, meqë ajo ka të bëjë me një situatë të vështirë, të cilën Umeti Islam do ta kalojë. Me qëllim që t'i qasemi kësaj teme - pritjes së Mehdiut - së pari u angazhova me studimin se si përdoret folja pres në Kur'an.

Unë besoj se referimi në Kur'an është qasje e mençur, pasi që ai është Libri, i cili përmban udhëzim dhe dritë për të gjitha çështjet e tilla, kurdo dhe sido që ndodhin. Unë e shikova çdo ajet të Kur'anit që e përmbante termin pres ose ndonjë sinonim të këtij termi dhe e zbulova se të gjitha këto ajete mund të klasifikohen në tri kategori.

----------


## ORIONI

*Kategoria e parë:*

Ajetet, të cilat i kërcënojnë jobesimtarët që ta presin dënimin e tyre në botën tjetër.

I Dërguari (Lavdërimi dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të!) u thoshte jobesimtarëve të presin derisa t'u vjen ndëshkimi, siç përmendet në ajetet vijuese në Kur'an:

Ata thonë: E kur do të jetë ai ngadhënjim (gjykimi i Zotit), nëse jeni të drejtë çka thoni. Thuaj: Ditën e Kijametit, atyre që kanë qenë jobesimtarë, nuk u bën dobi besimi e as nuk u jepet afat. Andaj, ti largohu prej tyre dhe prit, edhe ata janë duke pritur. (Sexhde, 28-30)

Dita e ngadhënjimit është  Allahu e di më së miri  dita e ringjalljes, meqë ajo që përshkruhet si dita që atyre që kanë qenë jobesimtarë, nuk u bën dobi besimi e as nuk u jepet afat.  I Dërguari (Lavdërimi dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të!) urdhërohet të pres. Ajo që duhet të pres është rezultati final dhe përmbushja e premtimit të ringjalljes, gjykimit dhe shpërblimit që po ashtu i pret jobesimtarët. 

Një ajet i ngjashëm thotë: A mos janë duke pritur tjetër ata (pas këtyre fakteve) vetëm t'ju vijnë engjëjt (t'ua marrin shpirtin), të vijë Zoti yt (urdhri për shkatërrim) ose të vijnë disa nga shenjat e Zotit tënd, (në) ditën kur vijnë disa shenja të Zotit tënd, asnjë njeriu nuk i vlen besimi i Tij nëse nuk ka besuar më parë ose nuk ka bërë në besimin e tij kurrfarë të mire. Thuaj: Pritni, edhe ne jemi duke pritur! (Enamë, 158)

Do të ishte e saktë të kuptojmë se shenjat që përmenden këtu aludojnë në lindjen e diellit nga perëndimi, sepse në atë ditë, asnjë njeriu nuk i vlen besimi i tij nëse nuk ka besuar më parë.

Gjithashtu mund të jetë e saktë se çka nënkuptohet këtu gjithashtu është një lloj i veçantë i shenjave prej Allahut dhe për këtë arsye, ajeti i referohet disa shenjave të Zotit tënd. Ka shenja tjera të Allahut, për shembull agonia e vdekjes, pasi që Allahu e pranon pendimin nga njeriu para se t'i vjen agonia e vdekjes, por jo mbasandej 

Si rrjedhim, ata e presin Çastin e Madh. Pasi të paraqiten shenjat e tij, si lindja e diellit nga perëndimi askujt nuk i vlen besimi nëse nuk ka besuar deri në atë moment. Ata munden gjithashtu të jenë duke pritur çastin më të vogël, i cili është vdekja, sepse kur të vdes njeriu, atij i ka ardhur dita e tij. Shenjat e kësaj dite janë agonia e vdekjes dhe pamja e engjëjve, të cilët vijnë për t'ia marrë shpirtin. Në atë çast nuk i vlen njeriut kthimi në besim. Për këtë arsye ajeti thirr për punë, besim dhe reformë para se të të vjen fundi - pa marrë parasysh se për cilin fund bëhet fjalë  kur gjërat që i përmendëm, më nuk do të jenë të mundshme. Kur Allahu thotë: ... Asnjë njeriu nuk i vlen besimi i Tij nëse nuk ka besuar më parë ose nuk ka bërë në besimin e tij kurrfarë të mire..., Ai i referohet kësaj kohe të veçantë, duke inkurajuar njerëzit të bëjnë të mira në besimin e tyre para se të bëhet shumë vonë.

Kuptimi i foljes pritni këtu nuk është që ju t'i mbështetni faqet në duar dhe të pritni se çfarë do të ndodhë. Kuptimi këtu është të luftojmë dhe të përpiqemi të kapërcejmë diçka që frikohemi se do të ndodhë.

*Kategoria e dytë:*

Ajetet që i kërcënojnë jobesimtarët që ta presin dënimin e tyre në këtë botë.

Nganjëherë, jobesimtarët kërkojnë që ta shpejtojnë dënimin si mënyrë për të shprehur dyshimin e tyre dhe mungesën e brengës lidhur me të. Kjo mund të shihet në tregimin për të Dërguarin Hudë (Lavdërimi dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të!) dhe popullin e tij. Ata thanë: A na erdhe (të na frikësosh) që ta adhurojmë vetëm Allahun e ta braktisim atë çka adhuronin prindërit tanë? Nëse je i vërtetë (çka thua) sillna atë që na premton (kërcënohesh)". (Hudi) Tha: "Juve ju gjeti dënimi dhe përbuzja nga Zoti juaj. A më polemizoni mua për emra (të idhujve) që i emëruat ju dhe prindërit tuaj, e që për te Allahu nuk shpalli kurrfarë argumenti? Pritni pra (dënimin), edhe unë së bashku me ju jam duke pritur. (Arafë, 70-71)

Ata njerëz lypën dënimin, duke kërkuar që ai të shpejtohej dhe ata u urdhëruan që të presin.

Situata e njëjtë mund të shihet në ajetin vijues lidhur me popullin e Junusit (Lavdërimi dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të!): A janë duke pritur tjetër (fat) pos ditët (e zeza) si të atyre që ekzistonin para tyre? Thuaj: Pritni, pra, se edhe unë bashkë me ju po pres! (Junus, 102)

Ditët (e zeza) si të atyre që ekzistonin para tyre i referohen dënimeve dhe vuajtjeve që u kishin zbritur atyre në këtë botë:

Gjithashtu Allahu thotë në suren Hudë: E atyre që nuk besojnë thuaju: Veproni sa të mundeni në atë të tuajën, edhe ne jemi duke vepruar. Ju pritni (ç'do të na gjejë neve), edhe ne jemi duke pritur (se ç'do t'ju gjejë juve). (Hudë, 121-122)

Shikoni se si të priturit dhe të vepruarit janë të vendosura bashkë në ajet. Jobesimtarët sfidohen në këtë mënyrë: Veproni sa të mundeni në atë të tuajën, edhe ne jemi duke vepruar dhe pritni se çfarë Allahu do të vendos në mes nesh.

Allahu thotë diku tjetër: ...Duroni deri sa të gjykojë mes nesh Allahu, e Ai është gjykatësi më i mirë. (Arafë, 87)

Allahu po ashtu thotë: Thuaj: Pritni, se edhe unë do të pres me ju. (Tur, 31)

Kjo është pritja që dënimi i Allahut të zbres mbi jobesimtarët në këtë botë.

*Kategoria e tretë:*

Ajetet që i referohen pritjes për zbritjen e ndonjë shenje nga Allahu.

Jobesimtarët kishin zakon të kërkonin nga i Dërguari (Lavdërimi dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të!) që t'u sillte një shenjë nga Allahu. Ata dëshironin që mali Safa të shndërrohej në ari ose të binte një pjesë e qiellit mbi ta. I Dërguari i Allahut u thoshte atë që Allahu e kishte urdhëruar të thotë: E fshehta është vetëm e Allahut. Kjo vjen në Kur'an në suren Junus: E fshehta është (çështje) vetëm e Allahut (Ai sjell mrekulli). Prandaj, ju pritni se edhe unë së bashku me ju po pres! (Junus, 20)

Nga këto tri lloje të ajeteve ne mund të marrim mësime të rëndësishme: 

1. Çështjet e gajbit (të fshehtës) duhet t'i lihen Allahut. Për këtë arsye Ai tha: E fshehta është (çështje) vetëm e Allahut. Zbritja e zemërimit të Allahut dhe dita e ringjalljes janë çështje të gajbit të cilën ai nuk ia zbulon askujt.

Allahu thotë: S'ka dyshim se momenti (kijameti) do të vijë patjetër, Unë gati e kam fshehur atë; (do të vijë) për t'u shpërblyer secili njeri për atë që ka bërë. (Ta Ha, 15)

Gajbi është vetëm te Allahu. Ai nuk ia zbulon atë askujt me përjashtim të ndonjë të Dërguari që Ai do. (Xhinn, 27)

Ekzistojnë disa çështje të gajbit, të cilat Ai madje nuk ua zbulon as engjëjve dhe as të dërguarve. Allahu e mbanë atë plotësisht për Vete. Askujt nuk i lejohet t'i hulumtojë këto çështje në çfarëdo mënyre. Njeriu nganjëherë mund ta gjejë në vetvete një mendim të inspiruar dhe ta interpretojë si diçka, por ai kurrë nuk duhet t'i besojë asaj me bindje. Ai ndoshta mund të ketë një pamje që parashikon diçka të mirë për muslimanët, ose diçka të tmerrshme për jobesimtarët, por megjithatë, ajo mbetet spekulim.

Kështu duket të ketë qenë rasti me të Dërguarin Jusuf (Lavdërimi dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të!). Allahu thotë: (Jusufi) i tha atij, për të cilin besonte se është i shpëtuar... (Jusuf, 42)

Edhe pse ai ishte i Dërguar, të cilit i vinte shpallja nga Allahu, ai nuk fliste me siguri në vete për interpretimin e ëndrrës së tij, por ai vetëm supozonte.

Në të njëjtën mënyrë kur erdhi një njeri tek i Dërguari, Muhammedi (Lavdërimi dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të!), dhe i tregoi për ëndrrën që e kishte parë, Ebu Bekri e interpretoi dhe pastaj e pyeti të Dërguarin (Lavdërimi dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të!): O i Dërguar i Allahut, betohem se jeni si baba im. A ia qëllova apo gabova? I Dërguari i Allahut (Lavdërimi dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të!) iu përgjigj: Ju ia qëlluat një pjese dhe nuk ia qëlluat pjesës tjetër. Ebu Bekri tha: Betohem në Allahun, më informo për atë që nuk ia qëllova. I Dërguari i Allahut u përgjigj: Mos u beto![1]

Pritjet, parashikimet, spekulimet dhe shpresat kanë fushë veprimi të gjerë, por nuk i ofrojnë njeriut kurrfarë sigurie kur ka të bëjë me çështjen e gajbit. Këtë e themi për arsyeje se ajo për çfarë po presim është diçka që do të ndodhë vetëm në të ardhmen. Allahu thotë: E fshehta është (çështje) vetëm e Allahut. (Junus, 20)

2. Allahu nuk i ka dhënë asnjë qenie njerëzore, madje edhe të dërguarve qasje në dënimet që i presin robërit e Tij. Për këtë arsyeje Allahu i drejtohet të Dërguarit të Tij në këtë mënyrë: Ty nuk të takon asgjë rreth çështjes se a do t'ua pranojë Ai pendimin apo do t'i dënojë ata, në të vërtetë ata janë zullumqarë. (Ali Imran, 128)

Nëse ta bëjmë të mundshme të shohësh diçka nga (dënimi) që ua premtuan atyre (mirë), ose ta marrim shpirtin ty (kurse ti nuk sheh gjë), e ardhmja e tyre është vetëm te Ne. Allahu është dëshmues i asaj që punojnë. (Junus, 46)

Këto ajete tregojnë faktin se ato janë çështje vetëm të Allahut. Njerëzit duhet t'i nënshtrohen dhe ta pranojnë urdhrin e Allahut si dhe vullnetin dhe dëshirën e tij. Njerëzit nuk duhet të gjurmojnë në çështjet që nuk kanë të bëjnë me ta. Këto ajete tregojnë se ata njerëz që kërkojnë shenja duhet të informohen se gjërat e tilla janë thjesht të Allahut dhe se asnjë krijesë nuk ka hise në to.

3. Ne jemi të inkurajuar që të punojmë, t'i drejtojmë gjërat dhe të nxitojmë në projektet tona para se të na vijë fundi, qoftë fundi i vdekjes ose dita e ringjalljes. Nuk kërkohet nga ne që vetëm të presim. Nga ne kërkohet që të angazhohemi në punë të frytshme. Ne duhet ta bazojmë punën tonë në shkaqet e dhëna nga mësimet islame, si dhe shkaqet natyrore të parashtruara nga Allahu në krijimin e Tij.

Ne nuk gjejmë asnjë tekst në Kur'an ose në traditën e të Dërguarit të Allahut, Muhammedit (Lavdërimi dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të!), i cili na vë në një gjendje pritje dhe parapërgatitje për diçka, madje as për Ditën e Kijametit. Çdo musliman duhet të besojë në Ditën e Fundit dhe ta dijë se ajo po vjen. Megjithatë, nga ne nuk kërkohet të presim në përgatitje për të ose të kërkojmë që ta shpejtojmë atë. Transmeton Enes bin Malik se i Dërguari (Lavdërimi dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të!) ka thënë: "Nëse vjen Kjiameti ndërsa dikush prej jush ka në dorë një fidan të palmës së hurmave për ta mbjellë, atëherë ai duhet të vazhdojë ta mbjellë atë para se të ngritët  nga vendi i tij, nëse ka mundësi."[2]

Vini re se ai nuk tha: dhe nëse dikush nga ju është duke u falur ai duhet ta plotësojë namazin e tij..., por e përmendi një çështje të kësaj bote ...nëse dikush nga ju e ka në dorë një fidan të palmës së hurmave... dhe më pas shtoi se ai nuk duhet të ngritët derisa ta mbarojë atë që po bënte. Puna e kësaj bote bekohet nëse ajo bëhet me qëllim të mirë. Bile edhe më shumë nëse u sjellë dobi të tjerëve. Sikur ndihma ndaj të shkelurit ose të dobëtit ose shfaqja e mirësisë dhe mëshirës ndaj fëmijëve apo dhënia e sadakasë ndaj të nevojshmëve dhe të uriturve. Sa (shumë) do të shpërblehet dhe bekohet puna e njeriut nëse ajo është për të mirën e fesë? Sa (shumë) do të shpërblehet puna e një njeriu që bëhet shkak të udhëzohet një person, i cili ka qenë i devijuar ose në mosbesim? Sa (shumë) do të shpërblehet ai që e mëson një musliman tjetër, i cili është injorant për fenë e tij, ose pajton në mes të muslimanëve, të cilët janë të përçarë ose e reformon një mëkatarë?

Disa njerëz jetojnë në pritje të këtyre ngjarjeve dhe kjo inspiron brenda tyre një lloj të përtacisë dhe plogështisë, e cila nuk prodhon asgjë me përjashtim të heshtjes dhe aktivitetit të ligështuar.

Çështja në fjalë është nxitja për punë të zellshme dhe serioze. Vlera e punës është një nga vlerat më të rëndësishme që Islami i avancon dhe i ngulitë në zemrat e besimtarëve.

Ekziston një ngjarje, e cila shënohet në hadith, që ka rëndësi të madhe në diskutimin tonë. Jasir bin Xhabir transmeton se frynte një erë e madhe në Kufe. Erdhi një njeri, i cili nuk kishte diçka më të mirë se sa të thoshte: "O Abdullah bin  Mesud, ka ardhur kijameti.

Abdullah bin Mesudi që ishte i mbështetur, u ul drejt. Kjo ishte shenjë e interesimit të tij, por ajo mund të ishte po ashtu indikacion i zemërimit dhe mospajtimit. Ai tha: "Kijameti nuk vjen derisa të mos ndahet trashëgimia, dhe pranimi i plaçkave të luftës të mos jetë një shkak i lumturisë. Pastaj ai bëri me dorë në drejtim të Sirisë dhe i përmendi disa prej shenjave kryesore që duhet të ndodhin para kijametit.[3]

Ibën Mesudi i dënoi përfundimet e nxituara të njeriut tjetër dhe vlerësimin e keq të ngjarjeve. Për këtë arsyeje Ibën Mesudi ishte erudit dhe mendjemprehtë dhe ai e kishte marrë diturinë e tij drejtpërdrejt nga i Dërguari i Allahut, Muhammedi (Lavdërimi dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të!). Ai e bëri të qartë se çasti (i kijametit) nuk do të vinte derisa të mos kenë ndodhur shenjat për të cilat na ka lajmëruar i Dërguari i Allahut, Muhammedi (Lavdërimi dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të!).

----------


## ORIONI

*Kapitulli i parë

Çfarë transmetohet për Mehdiun*

Ka shumë hadithe për Mehdiun, ndoshta më tepër se njëqind. Disa nga ato janë të shpikura, disa të dobëta, të tjerat janë të mira. Madje mund të gjenden disa hadithe që e arrijnë shkallën e haditheve autentike, por ato janë pak.

Një hadith është nga Ali bin Ebu Talib, i cili transmeton se i Dërguari (Lavdërimi dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të!) ka thënë: Mehdiu është prej nesh, prej ehlu bejtit. Allahu do ta përgatitë atë në një natë.[4] Disa dijetarë kanë thënë se hadithi është i mirë, por zinxhiri i transmetuesve është i dobët, sepse ai përmban Jasin bin Shejban el-Ijli. Buhariu e shpallë atë si të dyshimtë. Ebu Zura dhe Ibën Mein thonë se nuk ka asgjë të keqe lidhur me të.

Gjenden tri hadithe për Mehdiun, që transmetohen në autoritetin e Ebu Seid Huderiut. Të gjitha ato janë transmetuar nga Hakimi. Disa nga ato janë transmetuar po ashtu nga Ebu Davudi, Tirmidhiu, Ibën Maxhe, Ahmedi dhe të tjerë.

Një nga këto hadithe është: "Mehdiu do të vjen nga gjeneratat e fundit të Umetit Tim."[5] Hakimi e shpallë këtë hadith autentik dhe Dhehebiu pajtohet me të. Ka disa mospajtime lidhur me zinxhirin e transmetuesve. 

Një hadith tjetër është: "Mehdiu është prej Meje, me ballë të  gjerë, me hundë të zgjatur dhe të lakuar. Do të vendos në tokë drejtësi dhe mirëqenie pasi që ishte e mbushur me padrejtësi dhe tirani. Do të udhëheq shtatë vjet.[6]

Pastaj gjendet hadithi që transmetohet në autoritetin e Thevbanit se i Dërguari (Lavdërimi dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të!) ka thënë: "Nëse i shihni flamujt e zi duke ardhur në drejtim të Horasanit, atëherë shkoni te ta, madje edhe nëse ju duhet të zvarriteni, sepse në mesin e tyre do të jetë kalifi i muslimanëve, Mehdiu."[7] Të gjithë zinxhirët e transmetimit për këtë hadith janë të dobëta dhe jo të vërteta, ndonëse disa njerëz kanë qenë shumë të butë lidhur me këtë dhe e kanë shpallur hadithin autentik, për shkak se ka shumë zinxhirë të transmetimit.

Disa njerëz e përdorën këtë hadith për të mbështetur thënien e tyre se Mehdiu është nga familja e Abbasit dhe se Mehdiu është nga dinastia abasite. Kishte edhe kalifë abasitë, të cilët e mbanin emrin Mehdi. Për këtë arsyeje ne e shohim Ibën Hazmin, një përkrahës të shtëpisë rivale emevite, duke ofruar fjalët vijuese në vargje:

Meqë flamujt kanë filluar të paraqiten në të zezë, është bërë e qartë

Për njerëzit e udhëzimit se ato kurrsesi nuk do të kenë kuptim.

Flamujt e shtetit abasit ishin të zi. Nuk është vështirë të kuptojmë se ky hadith i dobët mund të jetë shpikur ose ndryshuar për të mbështetur kauzën abasite. 

Transmeton Ummu Selma se i Dërguari (Lavdërimi dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të!) ka thënë: "Mehdiu është prej pasardhësve të mi, prej djemve të Fatimës.[8] Zinxhiri i transmetuesve të këtij hadithi është i dobët, sepse përmban Ali bin Nufejl, i cili gjendet në librin e Ukajlit, për transmetuesit e dobët. Ukajli thotë: "Asnjë prej haditheve të tij për Mehdiun nuk duhet të pranohen. Ai është transmetuesi i vetëm që dihet se i ka transmetuar ato dhe të gjitha këto transmetime i kishin kaluar nga Zijad bin Bejan."

Buhariu e përmend këtë hadith dhe thotë se zinxhiri  i tij i transmetimit është i dyshimtë. Për këtë arsye, Mundhiri mendon se këto janë aktualisht fjalët e Seid bin Musejjibit.

Ka shumë hadithe që japin një kuptim të ndërtuar kur të bashkohen, edhe pse shumica e tyre nuk arrijnë shkallën e autenticitetit kur të shtjellohen veçmas. Rasti është ku vetëm një hadith prej të gjitha haditheve mund të konsiderohet autentik. Hadithet që arrijnë shkallën e haditheve të mira janë pak, shumica e këtyre haditheve janë të dobëta.

Shumë dijetarë kanë shkruar për temën e Mehdiut. Njëri nga ata ishte Neim bin Hamad, i cili shkroi për këtë çështje në librin e tij El-Fiten. Edhe pse ai ishte dijetar i rëndësishëm i Sunetit, ai bëri shumë gabime. Darekutni, Dhehebiu dhe Ibën Haxheri, të gjithë këta e kanë vërejtur këtë fakt. Mesleme bin Haxher tha: "Ai transmeton shumë hadithe për beteja, të cilat duhen të refuzohen, sepse ai është personi i vetëm që i transmeton ato."

Lidhur me këtë temë është botuar libri Akd Durur, i autorit Nuajm Isfahani. Ibën Kethiri, Sujutiu, Shevkani, Sanani dhe Sehavi, në mes tjerësh kanë shkruar për këtë temë, për të mos përmendur një numër të autorëve bashkëkohorë. Ibën Halduni, në librin e tij Mukaddime shkruan: "Mendimi që pranohet nga muslimanët  është se Mehdiu është i vërtetë.  Nuk ka dyshim se ky është mendimi i saktë, sepse shumica e dijetarëve të mëdhenj dhe njerëzve të dijes i pranojnë hadithet lidhur me Mehdiun si tërësi, edhe pse disa hadithe individuale janë të lira nga kritika. Madje ka dijetarë që thonë se hadithet për Mehdiun kanë arritur shkallën mutevatir,[9] sidomos disa dijetarë të mëvonshëm. Megjithatë ka disa dijetarë, të cilët i kanë mohuar të gjitha hadithet që kanë të bëjnë me Mehdiun."

Në formë të përmbledhur, mund të themi se ka shumë hadithe lidhur me Mehdiun, të cilat gjenden në sunene. Ato janë të cilësive të ndryshme, prej të shpikurave, të dobëtave deri te të mirat. Hadithet që kanë arritur shkallën e haditheve autentike janë të pakta. Megjithatë, besimi në paraqitjen e Mehdiut është çështje e vendosur, që shihet kur ti kemi mbledhur të gjitha dëshmitë bashkë.

----------


## ORIONI

*Kapitulli i dytë

Mehdiu në traditën e Ehlu Sunetit dhe në traditën e shi'itëve*

Ehlu Suneti beson se një njeri nga familja e të Dërguarit (Lavdërimi dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të!) do të paraqitet në kohën e fundit në një mënyrë shumë natyrore, i lindur sikur çdo njeri tjetër. Ai do të jetojë ashtu si jetojnë të tjerët. Ai madje mund të gabojë dhe ka nevojë që të tjerët ta përmirësojnë sikur se ne e përmirësojmë njëri-tjetrin. Pastaj, Allahu do të urdhërojë që shumë të mira për muslimanët të vijnë në duart e tij, bashkë me devotshmërinë, drejtësinë dhe virtytin. Allahu do t'i bashkojë muslimanët rreth tij. Nuk ka më tepër për këtë se sa kjo që thamë. Këtë e gjejmë në hadith.

Nuk ka asnjë dëshmi tekstuale që tregon se pritja ose parashikimi i ardhjes se Mehdiut është akt i devotshmërisë. Nuk i takon një muslimani që ta pranojë një thënie të tillë, thjesht duke u bazuar në supozimeve. Thëniet e tilla duhet të mbështeten me dëshmi të mjaftueshme. Ata që flasin për këtë çështje janë të shumtë. Kështu ka ndodhur që nga agimi i historisë islame, siç do ta bëjmë të qartë së shpejti. Nga muslimani kërkohet që ti kontrollojë çështjet, ti vlerësojë ato dhe tu qaset atyre me kujdes. Muslimani nuk duhet të ngutet dhe ti pranojë çështjet për shkak të dëshirave personale, ose për shkak të dëshirave të kota.

Në të njëjtën mënyrë, asnjë aspekt i ligjit islam nuk është i varur me paraqitjen e Mehdiut. Deklaratat se institucionet islame si xhumaja, namazet me xhematë, xhihadi dhe zbatimi i dënimeve të caktuara ose aplikimi i ligjeve islame janë të varura me paraqitjen e tij janë të pabaza. Muslimanët duhet të çojnë jetën e tyre në mënyrë normale. Ata duhet ti kryejnë aktet e adhurimit, tu përmbahen detyrave të tyre, të angazhohen në xhihad, ti reformojnë shoqëritë e tyre, ta mësojnë fenë e tyre dhe ta mësojnë njëri-tjetrin. Kur të paraqitet ky njeri i devotshëm dhe identiteti i tij të ndërtohet me prova ta padiskutueshme e të padyshimta, atëherë ne duhet ta pasojmë atë. Ky ishte qëndrimi i sahabëve dhe qëndrimi i atyre që i pasuan ata. Dijetarët në të gjitha kohërat iu kanë përmbajtur këtij parimi. Ideja se Mehdiu duhet të pritet dhe të parashikohet dhe theksi i tepërt që është vendosur në të ishte një zhvillim shumë i mëvonshëm.

Mehdiu në traditën e shi'itëve

Besimi në Mehdiun është shtyllë themelore e besimit te shiitët. Sistemi i tyre është themeluar mbi këtë besim. Sektet e ndryshme të shiitëve nuk pajtohen në shumë gjëra, por ata të gjithë pajtohen për imamin e fshehur. Ata e kanë fjalën për imam Mehdiun, edhe pse ata nuk pajtohen se kush është ky imam.

Ky koncept i tërë filloi me pretendimin se i Dërguari (Lavdërimi dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të!) nuk kishte vdekur dhe se ai do të kthehej. Njeriu i parë që sugjeroi këtë ide ishte çifuti Abdullah bin Sebe. Ai tha: "Sa të çuditshëm janë ata njerëz, të cilët thonë se Isau do të kthehet, por mohojnë idenë se Muhammedi do të kthehet dhe ai më shumë meriton një kthim të dytë se Isau!"

Kjo ide e imagjinuar kishte qëllime dashakeqëse prapa saj. Njeriu, i cili e propozoi atë, dëshironte të korruptonte një shtyllë kryesore të Islamit, besimi në fundin e pejgamberisë. Ky është besimi se Allahu e ka bërë Muhammedin (Lavdërimi dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të!) të fundit në vargun e të të dërguarve.

Allahu thotë: Muhammedi nuk ka qenë babai i asnjërit prej burrave tuaj, por ai ishte i Dërguari i Allahut dhe vulë e të gjithë pejgamberëve, e Allahu është i dijshëm për çdo send. (Ahzabë, 40)

I Dërguari (Lavdërimi dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të!) ka thënë: "Unë jam vula e pejgamberëve. Nuk do të vijë pas meje asnjë pejgamber!"[10]

Kjo është një shtyllë e padiskutueshme e besimit islam. Për këtë arsye muslimanët, pa marrë parasysh se a janë njerëz të thjeshtë, dijetarë ose udhëheqës, unanimisht e shpallin jobesimtar secilin që thotë se do të vijë ndonjë pejgamber pas Muhammedit (Lavdërimi dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të!). Për këtë arsy0065 gjyqet islame kanë marrë vendim se sektet si Kadijanizmi dhe Bahaizmi janë jashtë Islamit dhe se pasuesit e tyre janë jobesimtarë.

Arsyeja për këtë është se ata besojnë se disa nga udhëheqësit e tyre janë pejgamber pas Muhammedit (Lavdërimi dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të!), si Mirza Ahmed (në rastin e kadijanizmit) dhe të tjerët. Këta njerëz dalin nga besimi, sepse e shkelin një shtyllë të padiskutueshme të besimit.

Abdullah bin Sebe u përpoq ta fuste këtë ide në Islam nga dera e prapme, duke thënë se i Dërguari (Lavdërimi dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të!) do të kthehet nga varri. Ai nuk tha se do të ishte një pejgamber tjetër, por ky ishte vetëm fillimi, sepse sapo njerëzit, ose së paku një grup prej tyre, ta pranonte këtë ide dhe të fillonin të prisnin kthimin e të të Dërguarit (Lavdërimi dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të!), çështja do të bëhej e thjeshtë. Çdokush mund të pretendonte se ai është i Dërguari (Lavdërimi dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të!), i cili është kthyer nga varri dhe jo një person tjetër që po i atribuon vetvetes pejgamberinë. Këtu qëndronte rreziku i një ideje të tillë.

Një pretendim i tillë për Pejgamberin shkel besimin e të gjithë muslimanëve. Ai shkel ligjin islam. Ai bie në kundërshtim me konsensusin e sahabëve, tabiinëve dhe dijetarëve të hershëm. Njeriu, i cili bën pretendime të tilla i përket njërës prej këtyre kategorive:

1. Personi mund të jetë i çmendur. Ky person ka nevojë për ndihmë dhe trajtim psikiatrik.

2. Personi është i vetëdijshëm për atë që thotë.

Duhet të bëhet çdo përpjekje për ta bindur këtë person që ta kuptojë dhe të bindet për të vërtetën. Nëse ai ngul këmbë në pretendimet e tij, atëherë ai duhet të sillet në gjyq. Në këtë mënyrë kadijanitët e Pakistanit dhe grupet tjera janë shpallur jobesimtarë me termat më të qarta, kështu që publiku të mos ketë keqkuptime për këtë çështje.

Abdullah bin Sebe gjithashtu thoshte se Aliu do të kthehej dhe do ta mbushte tokën me drejtësi ashtu si është mbushur me pabarazi. Ky pretendim më pastaj u transferua te Muhammed bin Hanefije, i cili ishte i biri i Ali bin Ebu Talibit.

Muhtar bin Ebu Ubejd, i cili ishte nga Iraku, ishte njëri nga ata që thoshte se Muhammed bin Hanefije ishte Mehdiu. Ky person pretendonte se i zbriste shpallja. Kur dëgjoi sahabiu, Ibën Umer, për thënien e këtij njeriu se po i zbriste shpallja, ai tha: "Ai po e thotë të vërtetën, sepse Allahu thotë: Shejtanët i inspirojnë ndihmuesit e tyre...

Ibën Umeri nuk tregonte aspak respekt për Muhtarin, për kundër faktit se ai ishte i martuar me Safije bint Ebu Ubejd, motrën e Muhtarit.

Sekti, i cili pretendonte se Muhammed bin Hanefije ishte Mehdiu ishte i njohur si kasanitët. Një prej anëtarëve të tyre ishte poeti i famshëm Kethir Azzah, i cili shkroi:

Jo, sepse imamët janë kurejshitë,

Udhëheqësit në të vërtetën, katër nga ata të barabartë.

Aliu dhe tre nga familja e tij.

Ata janë nipat, për të cilët nuk ka dyshim.

Një prej tyre është nipi i besimit dhe drejtësisë.

Një tjetër vdiq në Qerbela,

Tjetri nuk do ta shijojë vdekjen derisa

Ai të udhëheq këmbësorinë duke bartur flamurin.

Ai është i fshehur dhe nuk shihet në kohën tonë,

Në Revda, ai kënaqet me mjaltë dhe ujë.



Në një poezi tjetër ai shkroi:

Jo, thuaj kujdestarit, shpirti im të ka liruar ty,

Ju keni pritur shumë gjatë në mal.

Ju i keni lënduar njerëzit, të cilët janë besnik ndaj jush,

Dhe të cilët ju konsiderojnë kalifë dhe Imam

Me ju, popujt e tokës përsëri janë bërë një.

Ju keni qëndruar larg tyre për gjashtëdhjetë vjet.

Ibën Havle nuk e ka shijuar vdekjen.

E as nuk i ka lënë trashëgim tokës eshtrat e veta.

Ai ka ushqimin e tij çdo ditë,

Dhe pas ushqimit ai pinë ujë.

Kur Muhammed bin Abdullah bin Hasan u ngrit kundër Ebu Xhafer Mensurit, ai e mori titullin Mehdiu, duke shpresuar të jetë nga ata që ishin parashikuar në hadith. Pastaj, ushtria e tij u shpartallua dhe ai u mbyt më vitin 145 hixhrik. Koka e tij e prerë ishte nxjerrë në dukje nga Medina deri në Irak. Për kundër kësaj, pasuesit e tij u ndanë në tri grupe.

Grupi i parë ishin ata të cilët e pranuan vdekjen e tij dhe e hodhën poshtë mendimin se ai ishte Mehdiu. Grupi i dytë pretendonin se ai do të kthehej edhe pse e panë se kishte vdekur. Grupi i tretë vendosën se Mehdiu duhej të ishte dikush tjetër.

Gjëja e çuditshme është se kjo situatë është përsëritur gjatë gjithë historisë së Islamit. Kur ndodhën ngjarjet e fundit në Harem, Mekë, disa nga ata që pretendonin se lideri i tyre ishte aktualisht Mehdiu, e kishin aq të ngulitur këtë ide, sa që pasi e mbytën atë, ata thanë se ai nuk kishte vdekur, por ishte arratisur. Shpeshherë njeriu dëshiron të mohojë dëshminë e shqisave të veta, sepse është kurthuar nga ndonjë nocion. Ai nuk mund ta bëjë veten të pranojë se është në gabim ose është mashtruar ose që ideja e tij që e mbante aq të dashur është apo nuk është e saktë.

Mehdiu, për shiitët, zhvendosej nga një person në tjetrin, secilën herë që ata i ushqenin shpresat në dikë tjetër provohej se ishte jo e vërtetë. Pas Muhammed bin Hanefije disa nga ata filluan të shikonin kah Muhammed bin Xhafer, i njohur si Xhafer Sadik. Pasi që ai vdiq, disa u kthyen te Ismail bin Xhaferi. Këta njerëz njihen si ismailitët, një sekt i batinitëve. Pasi që ai vdiq pa lënë trashëgimtar, disa tjerë filluan ta presin, Muhammed bin Ismailin. Këta njerëz i takojnë një sekti tjetër të batinitëve të njohur si keramitët. Sekti më i famshëm shiit është ithnaasharitët (të dymbëdhjetët). Ata i njohin dymbëdhjetë imamë, i fundit prej tyre Muhammed bin Hasan Askerij, Mehdiu. Për ata ai ishte imami i pagabuar, i cili u zhduk në një shpellë nëntokësore para 1200 vjetësh. E vërteta është se babai i tij i supozuar vdiq pa i lindur asnjë fëmijë. Për këtë arsye u shkruan vargjet vijuese:

Kurrë nuk ndodhi lindja e atij në shpellë,

Për të cilin folët me injorancë.  Ajo nuk ndodhi!

Sa i përket Mehdiut abasit, babai i tij, kalifi Ebu Xhafer Mensur, ia kishte lënë emrin Muhammed. Ai pastaj i dha titullin Mehdi, sepse ai po ndeshej me problemin e Mehdiut të ashtuquajtur nga ehlu bejti. Ai ishte detyruar të luftojë zjarrin me zjarr. Në asambletë e tij private ai kishte zakon të thoshte: "As Mehdiu i ehlu bejtit e as djali im nuk janë Mehdiu i vërtetë. Ne vetëm po i luftojmë ata me të njëjtën gjë që ata na luftojnë neve."  Në këtë mënyrë djali i Ebu Xhafer Mensurit pretendonte se është Mehdiu nga rivaliteti i tij me një pretendent tjetër të njohur si zemra e pastër.

Gjatë historisë ka pasur shumë Mehdia. Ishte Mehdiu bin Tumart në Marok, i cili e ndërtoi kalifatin El-Mehd. Ishte Mehdiu i Sudanit, Muhammed ose Ahmed bin Abdullah, i cili themeloi lëvizjen mehdiiste, e cila akoma ekziston si parti politike në shtet. Ai thoshte se ishte nga familja e të Dërguarit (Lavdërimi dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të!), dhe pretendonte se i zbriste shpallja. Ai gjithashtu thoshte se i Dërguari (Lavdërimi dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të!) i kishte folur dhe i kishte thënë se ju jeni Mehdiu. Shumë njerëz e pasuan atë.

Duhet të pranojmë se pati disa të mira nga lëvizja, sepse ajo luajti rol në çlirimin e Sudanit nga kolonialistët.

Kanë qenë një numër i Mehdive, të cilët kurrë nuk u bënë të njohur. Ibën Tejmijje shkroi: "Unë njoh më tepër se një shejh në kohën tonë, të cilët pretendojnë se janë Mehdiu. Disa nga ata ndoshta mund të inspirohen me këto ide derisa janë zgjuar, por ky është një inspirim nga shejtanët.

Ibën Haxher Askalani në librin e tij që përmbledh biografinë e njerëzve të njohur të shekullit tetë hixhrik, e përmend një lloj të këtyre njerëzve: "Gjendja e tij mendore u keqësua dhe ai filloi të pretendonte se e shihte Allahun duke zbritur në qiell dhe se Allahu i fliste atij dhe e lajmëronte se ai ishte Mehdiu."

----------


## ORIONI

*Kapitulli i tretë

Disa komente të përgjithshme*

Tashmë ne e kemi paraqitur një përzgjedhje të haditheve që gjenden lidhur me Mehdiun. Ne gjithashtu kemi diskutuar një numër të ngjarjeve historike që lidhen drejtpërdrejt me këtë çështje. Tani, në përfundim, ne do të ofrojmë disa komente lidhur me atë që kemi prezantuar.

*Komenti i parë*

Ne mund ta vërejmë lehtë se dëshpërimi i papërmbajtur i bën njerëzit të kërkojnë shpëtim. Bile edhe nëse zgjidhja është imagjinare, ajo u jep diçka për t’u kapur dhe përqendruar përballë dështimeve të tyre të mëdha dhe shpresave të liga. Për këtë arsye mehdi'izmi është aq mbizotërues te shi’itët. Ata gjithmonë kanë qenë minoritet, dhe në pjesën më të madhe forca politike ishte në duar të Ehlu Sunetit. Ata ndiheshin të tjetërsuar dhe të lënë anash. Udhëheqësit e tyre ishin larg nga qendrat e ndikimit dhe vendimmarrjes, kështu që ata i zëvendësuan këto të meta duke u siguruar pasuesve të tyre koncepte që do të mbronin shpirtin e tyre dhe do të fortifikonin vendosmërinë e tyre.

Kjo ndoshta ka qenë diçka thjesht psikologjike, sepse, ndonëse ishte dredhi e qëllimshme e disave, të tjerët mund të jenë magjepsur me këto ide sa që ata aktualisht u besuan atyre dhe i përhapën ato te të tjerët me bindje të vërtetë. Njerëzit tjerë do të ishin të gatshëm t’i pranonin idetë e tilla, pasi që ata u prezantoheshin atyre me një sinqeritet, seriozitet dhe ndershmëri të dukshme. Ata gjithashtu do ta trashëgonin entuziazmin e këtyre të parëve.

Mehdi’izmi u siguronte shi’itëve, të cilët nuk kishin shans të fitonin fuqi politike një shfrim të ndjenjave. Ata i nxitën shumë revolta, por të gjitha dështuan. Një diskutim i këtyre revoltave dhe rezultateve përfundimtare të tyre mund të gjenden në librin e Asfehanit “Maktu Talibin”.

Në të njëjtën mënyrë, disa njerëz nga Ehlu Suneti, në raste kur rrethanat u sollën dëshpërim, i marrin këto ide si mjete shpëtimi. Kur spanjollët i nxorën muslimanët nga Spanja, disa muslimanë filluan të thonë se Mehdiu është paraqitur. Ata e prisnin atë, duke besuar se kur të vjen, ai do t’u siguronte fitore kundër spanjollëve.

E njëjta mund të thuhet për disa vëllezër në Kavkaz, të cilët besonin se shejh Mensur, i cili e udhëhoqi një nga lëvizjet çlirimtare para kohës së shejh Shamil, do të kthehej përsëri dhe do ta udhëhiqte xhihadin.

Kurdët janë një popull, të cilët padyshim kanë përjetuar vuajtje të hidhura në shumë shtete dhe gjatë historisë së tyre, me përjashtim historik të kohës së sundimit të Salahudin Ejubit dhe pasardhësve të tij. Si pasojë, shumë kurdë kanë besuar se njëri prej udhëheqësve të tyre, Hasan bin Ali, do të kthehej.

Ndjenjat e frustrimit mund të vijnë pas një dështimi në ndonjë përpjekje kryesore ose në thyerjen e shpresave që lidhen më të. Kjo mund të jetë një përpjekje në luftë ose ndonjë lëvizje tjetër në të cilën njerëzit i kanë varur shpresat dhe e drejtojnë shikimin si mënyrë për të dalë nga dëshpërimi i tyre. Kur të dështojnë përpjekjet e tilla dhe shpresat të përplasen për tokë, ata bëhen të demoralizuar dhe bien në dëshpërim. Ata mund të gjejnë shpëtim në pritje për dikë.

Më së miri për Umetin islam është që të mos i varin shpresat e tyre në një përpjeke specifike. Arena për punë islame është shumë më e gjerë se sa të kufizohemi në një nismë ose tjetër. Nëse disa përpjekje dështojnë, të tjerat do të kenë sukses. Në këtë mënyrë, zemrat e njerëzve mund të jenë të pastra nga frustrimi dhe dëshpërimi shkatërrues. Shpartallimi, dështimi dhe frustrimi sigurojnë ambient ideal që idetë mehdi’iste të përhapen sidomos në mes të atyre të cilët nuk posedojnë një plan pozitiv të veprimit, i cili mund t’i përmbush ato dhe t’i kanalizojë energjitë e tyre.

Dëshpërimi shpesh e shpie njeriun të besojë se puna është jo e frytshme dhe se zgjidhja e problemeve që ata i përballojnë janë larg arritjes së përpjekjeve njerëzore. Ata nuk shohin rrugë tjetër për të dalë nga kjo, përveç intervenimit hyjnor të një natyre të mrekullueshme, intervenimit që vjen në formën e Mehdiut, i dërguar për ta si ndihmë hyjnore për t’i shkaktuar dëme të rënda dhe për ta shkatërruar armikun e tyre. Ai do t’i bashkojë muslimanët dhe do t’i shuajë përçarjet e tyre.

Kur ne i përqafojmë idetë e tilla, ne arsyetojmë veten për mosbërjen e ndonjë pune serioze dhe të frytshme. Ne bëhemi të vetëkënaqur derisa ne presim Mehdiun. Ndjenjat e tilla, sipas mendimit tim, dalin nga kombinimi i dy sëmundjeve shpirtërore.

E para është qëndrimi disfatist që mund të ndikojë një grup të njerëzve bile edhe një komb të tërin, kur shpresat të cilat i kanë ushqyer në diçka të veçantë janë avulluar. Kjo është arsyeja që kurdoherë që vdes një “Mehdi”, njerëzit i transferojnë shpresat e tyre në një tjetër, ose pretendojnë se ai nuk ka vdekur, ose se ai do të kthehet një ditë. 

Sëmundja e dytë është të djegurit për ndryshim radikal dhe të plotë dhe pakënaqësia me diçka që është e ngadalshme. Kjo është një dështim, i cili nuk merr parasysh rregullin hyjnor në krijim. Gjithashtu është një dështim në të kuptuarit e vlerës së reformës graduale ose reformës së pjesërishme. Njerëz të tillë ëndërrojnë se e gjithë padrejtësia që mbizotëron rreth botës mund të largohet me një lëvizje të syrit. Megjithatë, ne duhet të besojmë se Allahu e ka fuqinë të ndryshojë çfarëdo që dëshiron.

Me një mbyllje syri, para se të hapet përsëri,

Allahu e ndërron një situatë në tjetrën.

Mirëpo, Allahu ka vendosur një rregull hyjnor për ndryshim dhe reformë, për të cilën na ka urdhëruar të punojmë. Për këtë arsye Allahu thotë:

“Allahu nuk e prish (ndryshon) gjendjen e një populli (nuk ua largon të mirat) përderisa ata ta ndryshojnë veten e tyre.” (Rra’d 11)

Ka disa që ëndërrojnë për një zgjidhje universale për t’i dhënë fund problemeve të tyre. Problemi i tyre është se ata dëshirojnë e gjithë kjo të ndodhë brenda jetës së tyre. Ideja se mbjellja e një fidani që ata dhe fëmijët e tyre, pastaj do ta rrisin, derisa ata mundohen dhe presin rezultatet, është diçka që e shtrinë vendosmërinë e tyre matanë kufijve. Ata nuk po presin për frytet e përpjekjeve dhe mundit të tyre, por për diçka që nuk kërkon përpjeke nga ata me përjashtim të pritjes dhe ëndërrimit.

Mund të vërehet se njerëzit, të cilët angazhohen në punë produktive si ndihma ndaj të tjerëve, mësimi i njerëzve, thirrja e tyre në Islam dhe reforma e efektshme – njerëz të cilët kanë projekte, objektiva dhe aktivitete të cilat fokusojnë vëmendjet, energjitë dhe shpresat e tyre – nuk ndikohen nga idetë mehdi’iste. Arsyeja është se puna produktive me të cilën janë angazhuar i mbush jetët e tyre dhe u sjell kënaqësi. Vërtet ata nuk kanë nevojë për mbështetje mendore për t’i përkrahur. Nëse një ditë arrin një njeri i tillë, ata me gatishmëri u bashkohen të tjerëve në përkrahjen e tij. Në të njëjtën kohë, ata nuk varen me ardhjen një ndodhie të tillë, e as nuk i ndalin përpjekjet e tyre duke pritur që kjo të ndodhë.

Sa i përket atyre që i varin shpresat e tyre në objektiva të largëta dhe të paarritshme derisa në të njëjtën kohë nuk bëjnë përpjekje ta sjellin atë më afër realizimit, por vetëm ulen dhe presin, njerëzit e tillë shpesh i shikojnë përpjekjet e të tjerëve me përqeshje. Ata pyesin: “Çfarë mendoni se mund të bëni? A mund t’i ktheni prapa erërat ose vërshimet shkatërruese me duart tuaja të vogla?”

Njerëzit e tillë nuk shohin zgjidhje tjetër përveç ndryshimit radikal dhe të plotë dhe një ndryshim i tillë mund të vijë vetëm në duart e njeriut të pritur.

Për këtë arsye pretendimet mehdi’iste janë bërë në atmosfera të tensionit dhe krizave dhe në kohën e ndryshimeve të mëdha shoqërore e politike. Të gjitha ato lëvizje mehdi’iste ndodhën në kohën kur njerëzit, sidomos rinia ndihej e kurthuar, kur nuk gjetën shpëtim tjetër pos t’u kthehen këtyre ideve.

Ne gjithashtu duhet ta vërejmë se mehdi’izmi gjatë gjithë historisë ka qenë i lidhur me shi’itët, ndërkaq sot ne shohim një kthim të papritur të këtij trendi. Shi’itët, historia e të cilëve ka qenë histori e pritjes dhe jo e aktivitetit, vetë shi’itët të cilët kishin prodhuar shumë “Mehdia” dhe kishin thënë se xhumaja, xhihadi dhe shumë punë tjera nuk janë të vlefshme derisa të arrijë Mehdiu – tani kanë marrë mësim dhe i kanë reformuar idetë e tyre lidhur me  pritjen e Mehdiut. Ata nuk e kanë hedhur poshtë idenë. Shumica e tyre ende besojnë në imamin e pritur, por ata gjetën alternativa ndaj pritjes. Ata kanë filluar të punojnë, të planifikojnë dhe të arrijnë rezultate. Për shkak të këtij ndryshimi, ata kanë themeluar kombe. Ata kanë formuar parti dhe organizata politike. Mediet dhe aktivitetet e tyre janë ta pashoq sot. Në të njëjtën kohë, Ehlu Suneti kanë filluar të bisedojnë gjatë në mënyrë të mërzitshme për Mehdiun dhe se si e presin në parapërgatitje, duke spekuluar se kush është ai.

Ky është një prapësim shumë i çuditshëm në mendim. Rinia e Ehlu Sunetit duhet të ndalet dhe të shqyrtojë se janë duke e vënë veten në një gjendje shumë të vështirë. Ata po drejtohen në gjendjen e njëjtë prej të cilës të tjerëve iu është dashur të dalin. Asgjë e mirë nuk mund të thuhet për këtë trend, sidomos kur historia na tregon se sa i rrezikshëm dhe shkatërrues është ai.

*Komenti i dytë*

Janë dy lloje të personave, të cilët pretendojnë se janë Mehdiu. Lloji i parë është ai, i cili e di se po gënjen. Ai ka dalë t’i mashtrojë njerëzit, për t’i kthyer ata në pasues të tij dhe për t’i shfrytëzuar ata. Nëse e shikojmë shtetin fatimit, ne shohim se ai ishte ndërtuar mbi një pretendim të tillë. E njëjta mund të thuhet për El Mehd, dinastia e themeluar nga “Mehdiu” Ibën Tumart. Këta njerëz e ngritën flamurin e tyre për qëllime politike dhe fitime materiale dhe ata e arritën atë që e synuan. Pretendentët të tjerë, të cilët kishin qëllime të ngjashme nuk ishin aq fatlum në synimet e tyre.

Lloji tjetër i personit që vjen me këtë pretendim është njeriu i hutuar dhe imagjinon se vërtet është Mehdiu. Njerëz të tillë janë të sëmurë, siç thotë Ibën Haxheri: "Ata kanë një gjendje të keqësuar mendore". Kjo situatë mund të kuptohet mirë nga psikologjia bashkëkohore. Ka njerëz që janë të çrregulluar mendërisht ose kanë personalitet të plasaritur.

Disa njerëz pretendojnë se janë Isau (Lavdërimi dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të!) ose Mehdiu, ose dikush tjetër më i rëndësishëm se këta të dy.

*Komenti i tretë*

Mbitheksimi i çështjeve është formë e devijimit, bile edhe kur është fjala për një çështje legjitime. Ta marrim shembull caktimin e një imami që t’u prijë muslimanëve. Nuk ka asnjë mosmarrëveshje mbi këtë çështje, përveç mendimit të pazakontë që kanë el-Asamm. Sa i përket pjesës tjetër të muslimanëve – dhe të gjithë Ehlu Sunetit pa përjashtim – caktimi i një imami shihet si nevojë dhe domosdoshmëri fetare.

Megjithatë, shi’itët e teprojnë në këtë çështje, duke e bërë atë vijë kufindarëse në mes tyre dhe çdokujt tjetër. Ata kanë ndërtuar mbi të një ndërtesë ideologjike imponuese. Kur ju i lexoni librat e tyre dhe i konsideroni principet e tyre, duket sikur toka dhe krejt universi është krijuar për nder të imamëve, sidomos imamatet e Ali bin Ebu Talibit dhe pasardhësve të tyre. Ata e bëjnë të duket sikur këta imamë janë ata, të cilët e mbajnë ekzistencën dhe se jeta e ahiretit buron nga ta dhe është për ta. Ata përshkruhen si lidershipi i vërtetë për popullin dhe burimi i vetëm i reformës për njerëzimin. Mbrojta e besimit arrihet vetëm përmes tyre. Ka edhe shumë lidhje shkakore që ata ua atribuojnë imamëve të tyre, përveç atyre të cilat i përmendëm dhe të gjitha këto deklarata bëhen pa ofruar prova dhe dëshmi për t’i mbështetur ato.

Ehlu Suneti duhet ta kuptojë faktin se mbitheksimi i ndonjë çështjeje  mund të jetë formë e devijimit. Po, ju duhet të besoni në një çështje që është legjitime, por në të njëjtën mënyrë ju duhet t'i jepni theksin legjitim, për të mos e fryrë atë jashtë proporcionit e as për të mos e anashkaluar. Ky parim vlen për çështjen e Mehdiut. Disa njerëz shkojnë aq larg sa që mohojnë hadithet për Mehdiun. Ata e bëjnë këtë për shkak të mënyrave të shumta që ideja e Mehdiut është abuzuar gjatë historisë, duke menduar se mohimi i ekzistencës së tij mund t'i jepte fund problemit. Ndonëse, nganjëherë arsyeja e mohimit të tyre është për shkak të mungesës së njohjes së Sunetit. Ky është një ekstrem. Pastaj ka disa, të cilët e përqafojnë idenë e mehdi’izmit me një forcë dhe zell të tepërt sa që ajo i shkatërron ata. Ata janë në gabim të njëjtë si të tjerët që e mohojnë Mehdiun. 

E njëjta mund të thuhet për ndonjë çështje tjetër të adhurimit. Nëse dikush shkon në ekstrem nga frika prej Allahut, ai mund të përfundojë në gabim si havarixhët. Në anën tjetër, shpresa e tepruar për falje nga Allahu mund ta sjellë njeriun në gabimet e murxhiave. Dashuria e tepërt mund të çojë në gabimet e sufinjve. Kjo është e vërtetë për të gjitha principet islame. Ne duhet t'u besojmë atyre dhe t'ua japim peshimin e duhur, duke mos zmadhuar rëndësinë e tyre ose neglizhuar ato. Ky është një koncept shumë i rëndësishëm.

Kjo është pjesë e mesit të zgjedhur që përmendet në Kur’an, Allahu thotë: “Dhe ashtu (siç ju udhëzuam në fenë islame) Ne u bëmë juve një popull të drejtë (një mes të zgjedhur).” (Bekare, 143)

Ky mes i zgjedhur është të pasurit maturi, as të mos shkohet në ekstrem e as të mos largohemi krejt. Kur i shqyrtojmë çështjet për të cilat përçahen muslimanët, pa marrë parasysh se a është fjala për muslimanët në përgjithësi ose për punonjësit dhe organizatat islame në veçanti, ne shohim se shkaku i mospajtimeve të tilla është përvetësimi i një pozite ekstreme ose tjetër.

Një grup shkon në ekstrem në çështjen e qeverisë islame, aq shumë sa që ata i akuzojnë qeveritë islame për mosbesim, duke i futur në një thes edhe dijetarët dhe qytetarët të cilët janë të kënaqur me ta. Pastaj ka të tjerë të cilët e lënë anash këtë çështje të njëjtë dhe e ulin rëndësinë e saj, duke thënë pa asnjë argument nga Allahu se njerëzit janë të lirë ta udhëheqin veten me çfarëdo ligji ose sistemi politik që ata e shohin të shëndoshë. Këta njerëz janë aq të tepërt në neglizhencën e tyre për këto çështje sa edhe ata të cilët i ndihmojnë ata.

Pastaj janë ata të mesmit, të cilët i japin çdo çështje vendin e vet legjitim dhe konsideratën e duhur, duke iu shmangur të gjitha ekstremeve. Allahu thotë: “Allahu çdo gjëje ia ka caktuar kohën (afatin).” (Talakë, 3)

*Komenti i katërt*

Islami siguron një alternativë të fuqishme në vend të pritjes dhe ata që janë të zënë me çështjen e Mehdiut dhe pritjen e tij në përgjithësi nuk e vërejnë këtë. Ky është principi i ripërtëritjes që gjendet në hadithin e transmetuar nga Ebu Hurejra: "Allahu i dërgon këtij Umeti në fillim të çdo shekulli ata që ripërtërijnë fenë".[11] 

Ky është një hadith autentik që gëzon pranim të gjerë në mesin e muslimanëve. Çështja e ripërtëritjes është koncept legjitim islam dhe është pranuar nga dijetarët më eminent. Ebu Bekri u angazhua në ripërtëritje pas vdekjes së të Dërguarit (Lavdërimi dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të!), duke i kthyer njerëzit në të vërtetën dhe duke i luftuar felëshuesit. Umer bin Abdulaziz u angazhua në ripërtëritje me reformimin e tij të emevitëve. Shafiu, Ahmedi dhe dijetarët tjerë e kryen këtë detyrë gjatë kohës së tyre. Të gjithë këta njerëz bën ripërtëritje në vendin e ndikimit të tyre.

Kjo është çështja që vërtet mund t'i reformojë rrethanat e popujve dhe bile t’i inspirojë ata të marrin pjesë në reformën e tyre. Arsyeja për këtë është se ripërtëritja nuk është diçka që pret ardhjen e ndonjë individi si Mehdiu., ajo është detyrë e çdo muslimani. I Dërguari i Allahut tha: "Atë të cilët e ripërtërijnë fenë." Kjo është një deklaratë e përgjithshme, që nuk i drejtohet ndonjë individi ose grupi të veçantë. Ai përfshinë shumë njerëz që punojnë në sfera të ndryshme të jetës. Kush mundet që vetë t'i ripërtërijë të gjitha aspektet e Islamit që kanë të bëjnë me shumë fusha të jetës, duke përfshirë arsimin, punën, ekonominë dhe mediet? Kjo nuk mund të arrihet nga ndonjë individ ose madje grup i individëve. Një ripërtëritje e tillë gjithëpërfshirëse kërkon një numër shumë të madh të njerëzve.

Madje edhe kur kjo të ndodhë, Umeti islam gjithmonë do të kërkojë më tepër reforma dhe ripërtëritje të vazhdueshme. Për këtë arsyeje i Dërguari i Allahut e përmendi grupin e mbështetur nga Allahu, i cili do të mbetet i qëndrueshëm me urdhrin e Allahut dhe as nuk do të dëmtohet nga ata që i braktisin e as nga ata që janë kundër tyre derisa të vjen vendimi i Allahut. Brenga e këtij grupi është reforma dhe ripërtëritja. Disa nga ata angazhohen në arsim, disa në reformë ekonomike, disa në punë të da’vetit, disa në përpjekje humanitare. Ne kemi nevojë ta nxjerrim Umetin islam, rininë e tij dhe popujt e tij të ndryshëm, nga dëshpërimi në të cilin kanë rënë. Kjo është një përgjegjësi që duhet ta ndajmë të gjithë.            

*Përfundimi*

Unë dëshiroj të përfundoj me katër pika:

1. Ne duhet të nxisim dialog për çështjet kryesore me të cilat ballafaqohen muslimanët sot. Ne duhet të zhvillojmë te njerëzit tanë dhe te rinia jonë aftësinë për të dëgjuar. Kjo vlen sidomos për udhëheqësit tanë, qoftë intelektualët ose politikanët. Sepse, kur njerëzit e dinë se po u vihet veshi, ajo largon një pjesë të pakënaqësisë nga zemrat e tyre. Ajo u hap rrugë të mirëkuptimit, negociatave dhe shkëmbimeve të mendimeve. Kjo e mbron unitetin e muslimanëve dhe energjitë e rinisë. Ajo i drejton energjitë e tyre ndaj detyrës së rëndësishme të konfrontimit të rreziqeve që i rrethojnë ata.

2. Ne duhet t'i inkurajojmë institucionet tona intelektuale për t'u angazhuar në thirrje të njerëzve në Islam, arsim dhe punë humanitare. Ne duhet t'i inkurajojmë ata që t'i shfrytëzojnë mediet. Duhet të mbështeten gjithashtu edhe organizatat tona bamirëse dhe përpjekjet tjera humanitare. Ne duhet ta largojmë dëshpërimin dhe frustrimin që po i mundon muslimanët, sepse dëshpërimi nuk sjellë asgjë të mirë. Ajo mund të sjellë vetëm dëm duke i vënë njerëzit në një qëndrim disfatist. 

3. Ne duhet të sigurojmë mundësi që rinia jonë muslimane të jetoj jetë të denjë e të respektueshme. Varfëria dhe papunësia i shndërron ata në lëndë djegëse për çfarëdo ideologjie devijuese që vjen si pasojë e tyre.

4. Ne duhet të ruajmë Umetin islam nga rreziqet e mendimeve devijuese dhe shthurjes morale. Nuk ka dyshim se këta faktorë kanë fuqinë të nxisin një reagim me pasoja të mëdha negative. Ne kemi filluar të shohim ne mediet arabe dhe në internet dhe faqet e bisedave, njerëz të cilët flasin keq për Allahun dhe e mohojnë madhështinë dhe madhërinë e Tij. Në të njëjtën mënyrë ata shpifin për të Dërguarin e Allahut (Lavdërimi dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të!), duke përçmuar atë që muslimanët e kanë të shenjtë dhe duke i përdhosur simbolet e Islamit. Ne duhet të lejojmë dialogun, por dialogu duhet të qëndrojë brenda kufijve të vet që e lejon Islami. Ne nuk duhet t'u japim atyre, të cilët janë të sëmurë dhe moralisht të shthurur, rastin për të abuzuar Islamin në një mënyrë të neveritshme dhe vulgare, sepse kjo nganjëherë mund të shkaktojë reagime të dhunshme dhe të jashtëzakonshme. Është obligim për ne që ta ruajmë Umetin islam nga idetë devijuese dhe të fëlliqura dhe gjërave që mediet, përmes televizionit, internetit dhe mënyrave tjera në dispozicion të tyre, po i qarkullojnë në shoqëritë tona muslimane. Ne duhet ta bëjmë një përpjeke të madhe për ta arritur këtë.

E lus Allahun që t'i jap forcë Islamit dhe muslimanëve dhe të mbjellë dobësi tek ata që e kundërshtojnë Islamin. Allahu i ndihmoftë muslimanët kudo që janë dhe i mbrojt ata nga e keqja e shpirtligut dhe kurthet e të devijuarve aq kohë sa ekziston dita dhe nata. Allahu na ndihmoftë që të flasim fjalë të vërteta dhe të bëjmë punë të mira. Vërtet, Ai ka mundësi për çdo gjë. Paqja dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të Dërguarin, Muhammedin (Lavdërimi dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të!), mbi familjen dhe shokët e Tij!





Titulli në origjinal: Awaiting the Mahdi Covenant or Creed

Autor: Selman el Audeh

Marrë nga: www. islamtoday.com

Publikuar për herë të parë në shqip nga: www.klubikulturor.com 


*Referenca*

] Sahihu i Buhariut (7046), dhe Sahihu i Muslimit (2269).

[2] Shënon Ahmedi në Musnedin e tij (12981).

[3] Sahihu i Muslimit (2899).

[4] Musnedi i Ahmedit dhe Suneni i Ibën Maxhes (4085).

[5] Mustedreku i Hakimit (8716).

[6] Suneni i Ebu Davudit (4285).

[7] Mustedreku i Hakimit (8572), dhe Musnedi i Ahmedit (22387).

[8] Suneni i Ebu Davudit (4086).

[9] Kur një hadith e transmetojnë një grup i transmetuesve autentik në çdo gjeneratë, atëherë këtë hadith e quajmë transmetim mutevatir.

[10] Suneni i Tirmidhiut (2219), dhe suneni i Ebu Davudit (4252).

[11] Suneni i Ebu Davudit (4291).

----------


## forum126

*Tregimi për dexhallin dhe zbritjen e Isait, alejhi selam, për ta vrarë atë*

sipas transmetimit të Ebu Umames radijallahu anhu, duke ia bashkangjitur edhe transmetimet e vërteta nga sahabë tjerë








Pjesa e parë

Fjala e autorit

Qëllimi i përpilimit të librit

Falënderimi i takon All-llahut. Atë e falënderojmë dhe prej Tij falje dhe ndihmë kërkojmë. Kërkojmë mbrojtje nga All-llahu prej të këqijave të vetvetes dhe të veprave tona. Kë e udhëzon All-llahu s'ka kush e lajthit dhe kë e largon nga rruga e vërtetë, s'ka kush e udhëzon. Dëshmoj se s'ka hyjni tjetër përveç All-llahut , i Cili është Një dhe dëshmoj se Muhammedi është rob dhe i dërguar i Tij. 
يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ تُقَاتِهِ وَلا تَمُوتُنَّ إِلاَّ وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ
"O ju që keni besuar, keni frikë All-llahun me një frikë të denjë dhe mos vdisni, pos duke qenë muslimanë!" (Ali Imran: 102)
يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمْ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ وَخَلَقَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا وَبَثَّ مِنْهُمَا رِجَالاً كَثِيراً وَنِسَاءً وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي تَتَسَاءَلُونَ بِهِ وَالأَرْحَامَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلَيْكُمْ رَقِيبا
"O ju njerëz! Keni frikë Zotin tuaj që ju ka krijuar prej një njeriu dhe nga ai krijoi palën e tij, e prej atyre dyve u shtuan shumë burra e gra. Dhe keni frikë All-llahun që me emrin e Tij përbetoheni, ruajeni farefisin, se All-llahu është Mbikqyrës mbi ju." (En-Nisa:1) 
يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَقُولُوا قَوْلاً سَدِيداً . يُصْلِحْ لَكُمْ أَعْمَالَكُمْ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ وَمَنْ يُطِعْ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ فَقَدْ فَازَ فَوْزاً عَظِيما.ً
"O ju besimtarë, keni frikë All-llahun dhe thuani fjalë të drejta. Ai (All-llahu) ju mundëson të bëni vepra të mira, ua shlyen mëkatet e juaja, e kush respekton All-llahun dhe të Dërguarin e Tij, ka shpëtuar me një shpëtim të madh." (El-Ahzab:70:71)
         Thënia më e vërtetë është thënia e All-llahut, kurse udhëzimi më i mirë - udhëzimi i Muhammedit, sal-lall-llahu 'alejhi ve sel-lem. Veprat më të këqia janë ato të shpikurat, çdo shpikje është bid'at dhe çdo bid'at është lajthitje, e çdo lajthitje çon në zjarr...
Nuk më ka shkuar asnjëherë mendja se do të mundem të ndaj kohë të veçantë për të shkruar një studim sikur ky, por kur All-llahu subhanehu ue teala, të dojë diçka, ia lehtëson edhe shkaqet. Ashtuqë, në ditët e para të Xhumadel Ula nga viti 1393 H, kur isha duke recenzuar librin el-Fethul kebir fi dammiz zijadeti ilel xhamiis sagir dhe kur bëja ndarjen e tij në dy libra: Sahihul xhamiis sagir dhe Daiful xhamiis sagir arrita te hadithi i Ebu Umames radijallahu anhu, në të cilin hadith Resulullahu sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, bën tërheqjen e vërejtjes nga dexhalli, e përshkruan atë me një përshkrim që asnjë pejgamber nuk e ka bërë. Tregon se si Isau, alejhi selam, do ta vretë atë te dera e Ludd-it  në Palestinë, si dhe shumë gjëra tjera që kanë të bëjnë rreth Isaut, alejhi selam, dhe dexhallit. 
Duke u bazuar në metodën e cenzurës që ia bëra dy librave të përmendur, mu bë e shmangshme studimi i zinxhirit të këtij hadithi dhe vështrimi në të. Dola me rezultat se zinxhiri i këtij hadithi është i dobët dhe nuk mund të mbështetemi në të, veçanërisht për çështje të besimit sikurse kjo. Por, me vështrimin e parë që ia bëra tekstit të hadithit, mu bë e qartë se pjesa më e madhe e hadithit është sahih dhe i vërtetuar në dy Sahihët si dhe në librat e tjerë të sunnetit.
Mirëpo, pasiqë dihet mirëfilli se vetëm me atë vështrim të shpejtë nuk mund ta vlerësoj hadithin si të vërtetë plotësisht, e as ta përmendi në librin sahihul xhamii sagir , por duhet doemos studim i thellë për çdo paragraf të tij, bile për çdo fjalë. Duhet të hulumtohet për të, në të gjitha librat e sunetit dhe në të gjitha hadithet me atë temë, që kanë të bëjnë me Isaun, alejhi selam, dexhallin, All-llahu e mallkoftë dhe me të dytë në përgjithësi. Më pas, tia bëjmë një cenzurë të gjatë të gjitha zinxhirëve, ashtu si kemi vepruar në dy librat tjera: Silsiletul ehadithi sahiha dhe silsiletul ehadithi daife. Që në fund, të kemi guxim vendosmërisht të themi se pjesa më e madhe e hadithit apo i tëri është sahih, si dhe ta vendosim në librat me hadithe të vërteta, varësisht se si do të përfundojë cenzurimi.
Filluan ambicjet për studimin e këtij hadithi, çdo rresht me rend, bile fjalë për fjale. Për ta forcuar çdo paragraf të hadithit, kam dhënë tërë mundin që të gjej hadithe aq sa kam mundur të gjej, pastaj, të gjitha ato i kam bërë tahrixh , duke folur rreth zinxhirëve të tyre, nga aspekti se a janë të vërteta apo të dobëta, ashtu si na mësojnë rregullat e shkencës së hadithit. Sikurse, vlerësimi i tyre për sahih, hasen apo daif si dhe hulumtimi pas haditheve- ndihmëse (mutabeat)  dhe haditheve-dëshmi (shevahid) . Gjëra të cilat na ndihmojnë në largimin e dobësisë nga ato paragrafe që kanë zinxhirë në vete apo që kanë ardhur në hadithin e Ebu Umames, radijallahu anhu, që do ta përmendim në vijim.
Pas këtij studimi të hollësishëm mu bë e qartë se ky hadith, me të gjitha paragrafet  përveç pak  është sahih ligajrihi . Bile shumë nga ato paragrafe janë mutevatir , për të cilat themi prerë se janë të vërtetuara nga Resulullahu sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem. Sikurse, paragrafet që tregojnë për daljen e dexhallit me sy të verbërt dhe për zbritjen e Isaut, alejhi selam për ta vrarë atë.
Shumë e natyrshme është që në ato hadithe që i kam bërë tahrixh, të përfitoj shumë gjëra rreth Isaut, alejhi selam dhe dexhallit të verbërt, gjëra të cilat nuk përmenden në hadithin e Ebu Umames radijallahu anhu. E gjithë kjo, për shkak se numri i këtyre hadithëve ka arritur në tridhjetë hadithe nga më shumë se njëzet sahabë. Ndonjë hadith që e transmetojnë ka më tepër se një rrugë (zinxhir), sidomos hadithi i Ebu Hurejres, për të cilin kam gjetur dhjetë rrugë, në çdo rrugë kam hasur ndonjëherë në shtesa dhe dobi që nuk gjenden në rrugë tjetër.
Mbarova me studimin e këtij hadithi në hollësi, i bëra tahrixh hadithet-dëshmi të tij dhe e vendova hadithin në librin tim: Silsiletul ehadithi sahiha (nr.2457). Pas kësaj më erdhi një ide e bukur, ishte ajo përmbledhja e të gjitha atyre dobive, e më pas bashkangjitja e tyre hadithit të Ebu Umames, në vendet e përshtatshme. Ashtuqë, të vijë i gjithë hadithi në një kontekst. Këtë metodë e kam përdorur edhe në librin Haxhetun nebijji sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, kema revaha Xhabir radijallahu anhu, me dallimin e dukshëm që është mes këtyre haditheve. Libri i përmendur, është i veçantë vetëm për hadithet e Xhabirit, pa hadithet e sahabëve tjerë. Kam hulumtuar çdo transmetim të hadithit të tij, ashtuqë çdo shtesë të vërtetë që ka pasur ia kam bashkangjitur hadithit dhe kështu të vijë në një kontekst i tërë hadithi me transmetim të Muslimit, nga Ebu Xhafer el-Bakir, nga Xhabiri radijallahu anhu.
Ndërsa, hadithit të Ebu Umames radijallahu anhu, i kam bashkangjitur çdo fjali që është sahih, por nga sahabët tjerë, radijallahu anhum, numri i të cilëve është më tepër se njëzet, sikurse treguam më parë.
Ajo ide vazhdimisht vërtitej në mendjen time, derisa edhe vendosa, ia bëra vetes obligim që ky libër të shoh dritën e botimit, për shkak të rëndësisë së madhe që ka. Si dhe, është mjaft e kërkuar që ato hadithe tua paraqesim njerëzve në këso konteksti të mrrekullueshëm, ashtuqë ta kenë lehtë përfitimin nga ky libër të gjithë, pa marrë parasysh shkallët dhe shkollimin e tyre. Poashtu ua lehtëson arritjen në dobitë e shumta të këtyre haditheve, dobi të cilat janë të shpërndara nëpër shumë libra, te të cilat nuk mund të arrijnë as shumë nga të specijalizuarit, e lëre më më njerëzit e thjeshtë.
Gjërat që më dhanë kurajo për të, janë këto:
1. Dyshimi i madh i shumë njerëzve rreth besimit në zbritjen e Isaut, alejhi selam, për ta vrarë dexhallin. Ky dyshim gjendet te shumë njerëz të cilët thirren se kanë dije apo që thirren se janë davetxhi në rrugë të All-llahut subhanehu ue teala, e të mos flasim për ata intelektualë të cilët nuk kanë kurrfarë dije islame, si dhe për njerëzit e thjeshtë. Saqë, jam bindur se shumë nga të diplomuarit e univerzitetit Azhar bëjnë pjesë në ata që dyshojnë rreth kësaj  e ndoshta edhe mohojnë,  këtë e kam kuptuar gjatë debatit tim gojor me disa prej tyre, gjatë shikimit në disa fetva të tyre dhe nga shpjegimi i disa librave që kanë bërë ata.
Më i njohur nga ata është Muhammed Abduhu. Ai për hadithin e zbritjes së Isaut, alejhi selam, herë thotë: Është hadith ahad!  Këtë e thotë ngase aq di në këtë shkencë, por sipas meje, në këtë kohë, ai është prej dijetarëve që më së paku kuptojnë në këtë shkencë. E ndonjëherë, zbritjen dhe gjykimin e tij në tokë e komenton, duke thënë se është për qëllim triumfi i shpirtit dhe pejgamberllëkut të tij te njerëzit. Kjo është për shkak të mësimeve që ka bërë duke thirrur në mëshirë, dashuri, paqe ... këtë e tregon Sejjid Reshid Rida në librin e tij të tefsirit (3/317); i cili pas kësaj, edhepse ia refuzoi këtë duke thënë: Hadithet e transmetuara në këtë temë, e refuzojnë këtë mendim, sërish u mundua ta arsyetojë duke thënë: Ata që i komentojnë kështu këto hadithe mund të thonë: Këto hadithe janë transmetuar sipas kuptimit, e dihet se transmetuesi sipas kuptimit transmeton atë që ka kuptuar ai. Ai (Muhammed Abduhu), kur është pyetur për dexhallin dhe vrasjen e tij nga Isau, alejhi selam, ka thënë: Me dexhallin është për qëllim të këqijat, bestytnitë dhe rrenat të cilat do të largohen kur të arrihet sheriat në tokë...!
Është për tu çuditur se këtë komentim të gabuar para tij e ka bërë edhe pretenduesi i pejgamberllëkut Mirza Gulam Ahmed el-Kadijani nga India, gjë të cilën e ka përsëritur shumë në broshurat dhe librat e tij. Çudi, se sa po i përngjet ky komentim komentimit të tij që ia bëri shumë ajeteve të Kuranit, të cilëve ua ndrronte kuptimin dhe argumetonte me ato se është pejgamber. Sikurse shembulli i këtij ajeti:
وَمُبَشِّراً بِرَسُولٍ يَأْتِي مِنْ بَعْدِي اسْمُهُ أَحْمَدُ
 ...dhe jam përgëzues për një të dërguar që do të vijë pas meje, emri i të cilit është Ahmed! (Saf 6). Ashtuqë, pretendoi se me fjalën Ahmed në këtë ajet është për qëllim vetë ai. Gjëra sikurse kjo, ai ka shumë, që arrijnë kulminacionin e budallallëkut. 
Kështu, vetë Sejjid Reshidi duke ia kundërshtuar këto ide në vend tjetër të tefsirit të tij (6/58) tha: Ky ka trasuar rrugën e njëjtë, sikur të atyre në Iran, që pretendojnë se janë Mehdij, sikurse Beha-i dhe Bab-i, të cilët me fantazitë e tyre nxirrnin argumente nga Kurani për ti përkrahur idetë e tyre. Bile, këso argumente ka nxjerrur edhe prej sures Fatiha! Ai ka shkruar një libër-koment për surenë Fatiha që arrinë kulminacionin e budallakisë dhe thotë se ai libër është prej mrrekullive (muxhizeve) të tij, dhe se, kjo sure përgëzon për paraqitjen e tij dhe se ai është mesihu (mehdiu) i këtij ummeti!.
Sejjid Reshidi më pas tha: Me këtë, këtij ummeti, ai ka hapur një derë të çuditshme për ta keqkomentuar Kuranin, duke ia shtrembëruar kuptimet e shumë ajeteve në kuptime të çuditshme, të cilat assesi nuk janë të vërteta. Këta zindik, mexhusë dhe ndihmësat e tyre janë ata që kanë vërë parimet e sekteve të batinijve, gjëra të cilat janë përhapur edhe te shumë sufij.
Them: Çfarë dallimi ka mes komentimit të gabuar që ia bënë batinijtë dhe kadijanijtë Kuranit dhe komentimit të kotë të Muhammed Abduhusë dhe pasuesit e tij që ia bënë haditheve rreth zbritjes së Isaut dhe dexhallit?! Pse Sejjid Reshidi, rahimehullah, heshti për këtë?! Bile ka shkuar edhe më tej, duke e arsyetuar se këto hadithe janë transmetuar sipas kuptimit?! Subhnalla! A thua vallë, se hadithet e vërteta që janë komentuar sipas kuptimit duhet të refuzohen?!
Shembull, nëse vjen në shkallë te hadithit mutevatir hadithi se Resulullahu sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, ka ndaluar ngrënien e mishit të gomarit të shtëpisë; ky transmetim, padyshim, është sipas kuptimit. A thua vallë, se, me ndonjë prej metodave të tevilit kanë të drejtë ta refuzojnë këtë ndalesë, dhe të konsiderohet sikurse nuk ka ardhur ndonjë ndalesë sikur kjo?! O Zot! Vërtetë, ky është dalaleti i qartë. E lusim All-llahu subhanehu ue teala, të na ruajë.
Urdhëro edhe një prej shembujve të tevilit, e cila bela, i ka goditur shumë nga ezheristët e kësaj kohe. Muhammed Fehim Ebu Ubejje në sqarimin që ia ka bërë librit: Nihajetul bidaje ue nihaje (1/71) ka thënë: 
A thua vallë, Isau, alejhi selam, ende është gjallë? Dhe se do të zbresë personalisht në tokë për ta ripërtrirë thirrjen në rrugë të All-llahut? Apo me këtë është qëllimi, triumfi i fesë së vërtetë dhe ripërhapja e saj me mundin e njerëzve të sinqertë, të cilët do të punojnë për ta pastruar shoqërinë njerëzore nga mëkatet dhe të këqijat në përgjithësi? Ka dy mendime (!), dhe që të dy mendimet kanë përkrahje prej dijetarëve (!). 
Të njëjtën gjë e themi edhe për dexhallin. A thua vallë, është person nga gjaku e mishi i cili do ta përhapë çrregullimin, do tu kërcënohet njerëzve dhe do të posedon mjetet e frikësimit, nxitjes dhe çrregullimit; derisa ta ballafaqojë Isain, alejhi selam, dhe të vritet? Apo, ai është vetëm simbol për përhapjen e të keqes, shtimin e fitneve dhe humbjes së nderit. Të cilës do ti dalë ballë mirësia, e njohur me simbolin Isa, alejhi selam, e cila do të triumfojë, do ta zhdukë të keqen dhe do ti drejtojë njerëzit nga e mira, rruga e drejtë dhe feja. 
Them: Ky ezherist (Fehimi) nuk mjaftohet vetëm duke i mohuar dhe keqkomentuar tekstet e sunnetit me simbole, gjë që është prej metodologjisë së batinijve mohues, - siç e bëri të qartë vetë Sejjid Reshid Rida-ja  por, tejkalon kufijtë edhe më tepër duke dashur ti mashtrojë lexuesit se këtë mendim e paska edhe dikush prej dijetarëve! Realiteti është se askush, i cili është i njohur me dije të hadithit, nuk e ka thënë atë fjalë. Atë fjalë e kanë thënë disa nga havarixhët dhe mutezilijtë.
Kadi Ijadi ka thënë: Në këto hadithe ka argument për ehli sunnetin, se me të vërtetë ekziston dexhalli, se ai është person i caktuar me të cilin All-llahu subhanehu ue teala, do ti sprovojë njerëzit dhe do ti jep fuqi mbinatyrore. Sikurse, ngjallja e të vdekurit që ai e ka vrarë (shih paragrafin 17 dhe 18) , shfaqja e fryteve me bollëk, lumenjve, xhenetit, zjarrit, tubimi i thesareve të tokës rreth tij, urdhërimi i qiellit për shi dhe urdhërimi i tokës për të mbirë (shih paragrafet 19-21). Të gjitha këto ndodhin me lejen e All-llahut subhanehu ue teala, e pastaj do tia merr këtë fuqi, nuk do të mund të vras askënd, do të bjerë sundimi i tij dhe do ta vrasë Isai, alejhi selam. Këtë besim e kanë kundërshtuar disa havarixhë, mutezilij dhe xhehmij. Të cilët, kanë mohuar ekzistimin e tij dhe i kanë refuzuar hadithet e vërteta.
Them: Këtë gjë, plotësisht e ka bërë ky ezheristi Fehimi dhe disa mësues të tij, duke i pasuar të parët e tyre, havarixhët dhe mutezilijtë; dhe së fundi edhe kadijanitë. Këtë e bëjnë në disa metoda, herë duke futur dyshime në vërtetësinë e haditheve, duke supozuar se ato janë hadithe ahad, siç ka bërë Muhammed Sheltuti në disa shkrime të tij, i cili e ka pasuar Muhammed Abduhu-në  siç treguam - ; e herë duke mohuar apo duke i bërë tevil hadithet, siç veproi ky farë Fehimi! Ne fjalinë e tij të lartëpërmendur, edhepse vetëm ka bërë transmetimin e dy mendimeve të dijetarëve  sipas tij  duke mos e qartësuar mendimin e tij personal, ne e kundërshtojmë, sepse me këtë ka dashur tua maskojë dhe dredhojë të vërtetën lexuesve. Poashtu ka dashur që ti pregatitë lexuesit psikikisht për ta pranuar mendimin që do ta përkrah ai më vonë. Lexo, se çka thotë duke e sqaruar këtë paragraf të hadithit të Ebu Umames radijallahu anhu: Do ta lexojë çdo besimtar, di apo nuk di të shkruajë: 
Dijetarët janë ndarë në mendime për kuptimin e shkrimit këtu. A është për qëllim realiteti i shkrimit apo ajo është alegori për shenjat që aludojnë në atë person? Ndërsa, me fjalën do ta lexojë është për qëllim inspirimi i shpirtit të besimtarit për ta parë realitetin e të keqesë, pa kurrfarë pengese ... si duket ky është komentimi më i afërt dhe më i shëndoshë. 
Pra, ky farë Fehimi tha ashtu, duke u bërë se nuk e di çka ka thënë Imam Neveviu kundrejt mendimit të tij. Ibën Haxheri në Fethul Bari (13/85) ka thënë: Imam Neveviu ka thënë: E vërteta, të cilin mendim e kanë dijetarët, është se shkrimi i përmendur në hadith është shkrim i realtë, të cilën e ka bërë All-llahu shenjë të prerë për gënjeshtrat e dexhallit. Atë, do tia bëjë të mundshme ta sheh besimtari dhe do ta bëjë të padukshme për jobesimtarin. Vazhdon Ibën Haxheri duke thënë: Kadi Ijadi ka thënë se këtu ka mendime, se disa kanë thënë: ajo është alegori për shenjën e daljes së tij në skenë, por ky është mendim i dobët.
Ky Fehimi, jo që vetëm e përkrah këtë komentim të gabuar, por pas disa faqeve (fq.118) tregon prerë këtë mendim. Ai thotë: Mospajtimi i haditheve rreth vendit të paraqitjes së dexhallit ... aludon se me fjalën dexhall është për qëllim simboli i të keqesë dhe shtimit të saj....
Këtë mendim e ka treguar prerë poashtu në fillim të librit të tij, (në faqe 6) ka thënë: Pastaj, pranuam mendimin se me paraqitjen e Mehdiut dhe zbritjen Isaut, alejhi selam, janë për qëllim dy simbole për triumfin e mirësisë ndaj të keqesë. Ndërsa, dexhalli është simbol për përhapjen e fitneve dhe triumfin e të keqesë në një periudhë kohore....
Them: Ky Fehimi është kryetar i Delegacionit të Ezherit të Nderuar në Liban, kështu shkruan nën emrin e tij në kopertinë të librit.
Me sqarimet që ia ka bërë librit të përmendur i ka bërë shumë dëm autorit dhe librit në një anë, dhe ka dëmtuar hadithin e Resulullahut sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, në anë tjetër. E gjithë kjo aludon në injorancën e tij për këtë shkencë! Sepse ai hadithet e vërteta i konsideron të dobëta, vetëm për shkak se zemra e tij ska mundur ti pranojë. Këtë gjest, ky është i pari që e ka bërë. Kështu ka bërë me hadithin e Xhessase-s (fq. 6, 96 dhe 101), të cilin e transmeton Muslimi; me hadithin e Mehdiut (fq. 37)  duke mos i interesuar se autori i librit , Ibën Kethiri shumë nga ato hadithe i ka vlerësuar të vërteta (fq. 42 dhe 43). Bile, për një hadith ka thënë se është i trilluar, i cili gjendet në Sahihul Muslim (faqe 58-59)!
Sa i përket dëmit që ia ka bërë librit dhe autorit, është fakti se ai në brendësi të tekstit të autorit ka vendosur tituj nga vetja e tij, pa informuar për këtë. Disa tituj, janë në kundërshtim me metodën e vetë autorit, i cili është një nga imamët e hadithit, të cilët besojnë në argumentet që kanë të bëjnë me shenjat e Kijametit, duke mos ua shtrembëruar kuptimin aspak. Ato imamë nuk veprojnë ashtu si veprojnë mutezilijtë dhe bidatxhitë tjerë. Ndërsa, ky Fehimi, prej sqarimeve të tij shihet qartë se trason rrugën e bidatxhive, hap pas hapi. Ja për shembull, në faqen 116, në brendësi të tekstit të autorit, si e ka vensodur këtë titull nga vetja e tij:
Hadith, i cili është obligim të komentohet ndryshe nga ajo që aludon
Këtë e ka vënduar mbi hadithin që e transmeton Muslimi, ku dexhalli do të vrasë një besimtar dhe do ta ngjallë atë. (shih paragrafet 17, 18).
Poashtu një titull tjetër, që e ka vendosur mbi hadithet për Ibën Sajjadin, një numër i të cilëve gjendet në Sahihul Buhari! Ja titulli (faqe 104): 
Transmetime të refuzuara, sepse janë larg mendjes dhe nuk besohet ti ketë thënë Resulullahu
Sipas Fehimit, duket se Resulullahu sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, nuk ka pasur të drejtë të flasë për çështjet e padukshme (gajbin), të cilat nuk mund të pranohen nga mendja. Sipas kësaj, besimi në gajb nuk ekziston!!
Për hadithin e dënimit të atyre që vizatojnë ka vendosur këtë titull (2/50):
Dënimi i skulptorëve ditën e Kijametit
Këto tituj që i ka shpikur nga vetja e tij, lëre se mohojnë besnikërinë akademike, por, njëkohësisht, tregojnë se sa dije ka ky farë Fehimi dhe humbjen konkrete dhe abstrakte të botuesve të këtij libri. Sqarimet e të cilit e kanë ndërruar librin krejtësisht, saqë nuk mund të themi se është libër i Ibën Kethirit!
Mirë do të ishte, sikur ky Fehimi ta kishte ndalur padrejtësinë e tij ndaj librit këtu. Por jo, ky e ka kaluar këtë kufi duke hequr shumë tekste dhe hadithe nga libri, të cilat nuk i ka parë të hijshme mendja e tij e madhe! Këtë e ka treguar ai vetë në fillim të librit (fq 5), duke thënë: Bile, e pamë të domosdoshme të heqim disa transmetime që i ka vendosur autori në libër. Kjo, nga shkaku se ato përmbanin aso kuptime që nuk janë në pajtim me mendjen e as me fenë.
Ai që i lexon sqarimet e tij në këtë libër  në shumë faqe të librit  do ta vërejë mirë se ai ka hequr çdo tekst që ka dashur, por nuk ka treguar se çka ka hequr. E udhës është që lexuesit të dijnë se çka është hequr nga libri, kjo është besnikëri akademike. E lëre më, se ai nuk ka pasur të drejtë të heqë diçka prej librit.
Ja p.sh. ai thotë (2/285): Këtu kemi hequr disa tekste, prej të cilave turpërohet edhe turpi...
Më e çuditshmja që kam parë te ky, është heqja e katër faqeve të plota nga libri në vëllimin e dytë! Faqet 98, 99, 101 dhe 102!
Unë  vallahi  kam parë lloje të ndryshme të atyre që pretendojnë se janë dijetarë, por nuk kam parë asnjë prej tyre të ketë padituri, vetëmashtrim dhe guxim sikurse ky farë Fehimi! Po të mos ishte ashtu si them, atëherë, pashë Zotin, më thuaj: Si ia lejon ky njeri vetes këtë sjellje të shëmtuar dhe këtë tradhti akademike ndaj librit të Hafidh Ibën Kethirit. Duke shtuar tituj nga vetja e tij, duke hequr faqe të plota nga libri, duke konsiderur hadithet e vërteta si të dobëta dhe duke ua prishur kuptimin haditheve në emër të logjikës dhe tevilit?!
Nuk e di se si është mashtruar me të botuesi i librit?! I cili në fillim të librit ka thënë: Sa i përket shqyrtimit dhe recenzimit të librit, falënderojmë All-llahun, i cili na inspiroi që ato tia besojmë dijetarit të nderuar Muhammed Fehim Ebu Ubejje, njëri nga mësuesit e Ezherit të nderuar, dhe..., dhe... ky dijetar ka dhënë mund të konsiderueshëm, për ta pastruar librin prej ... gabimeve gjuhësore, shtembërimeve të shumta në emrat e kolosëve si dhe i ka përmirësuar shumë tekste.
Çudi  vallahi  që ky farë Fehimi të cilësohet me këto cilësi, ndërsa në libër ka me qindra dëshmi që aludojnë se atij njeriut aspak nuk i përshtaten ato cilësi! Ai ka prishur shumë tekste si dhe, brenda një faqe, ka bërë gabime gjuhësore dhe shtrembërime të shumta! Gjë, e cila aludon se shteti Saudian ka mendim shumë të mirë në këta ezherista. Kjo ma kujton fjalinë e urtë: Zogu i vogël në vendin tonë shtiret si shqiponjë.
Ja disa prej gabimeve që i kam gjetur në vëllimin e parë të librit:
1. Në faqen 114: Do të zhduket helmi (جُمّةِ - xhummeti) nga çdo gjë e cila përmban helm. Duhet të jetë: حمة  hummetu. Pra, me h e jo me xh dhe në fund me u e jo me i.
Këtë gabim e ka përsëritur edhe në faqen 169, bile është munduar ta sqarojë, gjë që aludon se vërtetë është gabim akademik. Ka thënë: Xhummeti d.m.th. tufa e flokëve në pjesën e përparme të kokës. Qëllimi i zhdukjes së saj, me siguri është pastrimi i shoqërisë nga krehjet e ndryshme të flokëve, gjëra të cilat krijojnë lidhje mes femrave dhe syve kurreshtarë dhe shpirtërave epshorë... dhe dihet mirëfilli se fjala ذات جُمّةِ  çdo tufë e flokëve  në këtë hadith është cilësi për një të cilësuar që nuk ekziston... dhe kështu deri në fund të gjepurave të tij!  
Shkurtë: Cenzura dhe sqarimet në këtë libër tregojnë qartë se ky njeri nuk është kompetent të recenzojë as ndonjë broshurë të vogël prej dijetarëve të selefit, e lëre më recensimin e këtij librit të madh të Ibën Kethirit. Dhe aty, hadithet e vërteta ti numërojë për të dobëta ose të dobëtat për të vërteta dhe assesi ti merr parasysh rregullat e shkencës së hadithit dhe xherh ue tadilit . Poashtu, duke i komentuar ndryshe nga komentimi i dijetarëve.
Nuk mund ta paramendojë askush se sa i paditur është ky njeri! Çka mund të thotë një njeri i mençur për dikënd i cili nuk e kupton hadithin i cili flet për ata që do të hyjnë në xhenet pa llogari, ku thotë: لا يسترقون  la jesterkune d.m.th. nuk kërkojnë lexim nga të tjerët, për shërim. Ky e ka sqaruar kështu (2/66): Nuk spiunojnë me veshët ... kjo vepër quhet spiunim me vesh. 
I ngrati Fehim nuk e di se kjo folje ka kuptimin e rukjes (leximit  fryerjes) e jo të vjedhjes.
Kthehemi në temë për të thënë: Këto komentime të shtrembëruara ishin prej shkaqeve më të forta që më dhanë kurajo për paraqitjen e hadithit të Ebu Umames sëbashku me shtesat prej sahabëve tjerë, në një kontekst. Me qëllim, që secili që ka sy, ta ketë të qartë, se ato komentime janë të pavërteta dhe në kundërshtim me hadithet e vërteta. Poashtu e vërejmë se, qëllimi i atyre që i shtrembërojnë kuptimet e haditheve është refuzimi i atyre haditheve dhe refuzimi i besimit në të, por me një metodë mashtruese. Ashtuqë, njerëzit e thjeshtë të mendojnë se këta besojnë në ato gjëra. Por, në realitet, ata i besojnë vetëm si tekste, ndërsa e refuzojnë përmbajtjen e tyre.
Vallahi, ti besosh tekstet sikur simbole apo tua ndryshosh kuptimin, kjo është një besim i pavlerë i cili nuk bën kurrfarë dobie tek All-llahu subhanehu ue teala.
Vallë! Çështë dallimi mes atyre që thirren se janë ehli sunne, të cilët i refuzojnë hadithet e vërteta lidhur me daljen e dexhallit dhe zbritjen e Isait për ta vrarë atë, dhe mes besimit të batinijve dhe sekteve të humbura, të cilët në shikim të parë u besojnë teksteve Kuranore dhe të sunnetit, por u bëjnë komentime të cilat përfundojnë me kufër. Sikurse shembulli i atyre që i mohojnë argumentet lidhur me të shikimin e All-llahut në Ahiret, duke thënë se është për qëllim të parët e begative të All-llahut. Apo, sikurse kadijanitë të cilët besojnë  ua merr mendja  në ajetin:
وَلَكِنْ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَخَاتَمَ النَّبِيِّينَ
 Është i dërguar dhe unazë (vulë) e pejgamberëve. (Ahzab 40). Por, sërish thonë se mund të ketë pejgamber edhe pas Muhammedit sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, sikur që ishte Mirza Gulam Ahmed el-Kadijani. E nëse ua përmend ajetin, ata përgjigjen kështu: Natyrisht se e besojmë këtë ajet, por kuptimi i tij nuk është ashtu si e keni kuptuar ju. Kuptimi i hatemun nebijjin  unazë e pejgamberëve d.m.th. stolia e pejgamberëve, sikurqë është unaza për gishtin.
Pra, a thua, ky besim do tu bëjë ndonjë dobi tek All-llahu subhanehu ue teala?!
Andaj, ai besim, i atyre dijetarëve në hadithet për dexhallin dhe Isaun, alejhi selam, nuk do tu bëjë kurrfarë dobie sepse e kanë komentuar si simbol. Kjo, për shkak se vie në kundërshtim me mendimin e prerë të secilit dijetar të vërtetë kur i shohin këto tekste.
Ka të tjerë, të cilët nuk thonë se i komentojnë këto hadithe si simbole. Këta përdorin tjetër metodë. Përdorin metodën e futjes së dyshimeve në transmetimin e haditheve, duke thënë se ato janë hadithe ahad! Prej tyre është shejh Muhammed Sheltuti. Më herët, pata lexuar një fetva të tij rreth jetës së Isait, alejhi selam, në qiell dhe zbritjes së tij. Kjo ishte në revistën er-Risale. Aty pashë çudira të mëdha, pashë sesa i paditur ishte ai për hadithet që flasin për Isain, alejhi selam. Çudia më e madhe ishte supozimi i tij se të gjitha hadithet për këtë temë janë prej transmetimeve të Uehb ibën Munebbih dhe Kab el-Ahbar. Kjo mu dukë jo e mirë, për shkak se së pari herë degjoja këtë. Por, thash në vete: Ndoshta ka për qëllim transmetime tjera, mirëpo shejhu hiperbolizon! Për ta vërtetuar atë, fillova hulumtimin e haditheve rreth zbritjes së Isait, alejhi selam, nga burimet bazë prej librave të sunetit, ku transmetohen hadithet me zinxhirë. Sikurse gjashtë librat e njohura dhe të tjera. Dhe ashtu, tubova një numër të madh hadithesh; me zinxhirë mutavatirë nga më shumë se katërdhjetë ashabë. Këtu më ndodhi çudia më e madhe, kur nuk vërejta në asnjë zinxhir përmendjen e Uehb ibën Munebbih dhe Kab el-Ahbar, bile as në ato zinxhirë që ishin të dobët. Aty mu bë e qartë se shejhi  All-llahu e faltë  kishte folur nga koka e tij, pa marrur për referencë asnjë prej librave të sunnetit. Atëbotë, shkrova një shkrim të gjatë  reagim ndaj fetvasë së tij. Vendosa që këtë shkrim tia postoj revistës er-Risale, por njëri prej shokëve tanë të nderuar që shpesh shkojnë në Egjipt më këshilloi që mos ta postoj, sepse ata nuk do ta botojnë. Për shkak se është e gjatë fillimisht dhe për shkak se shejh Muhammed Sheltuti në Egjipt është mbi atë pozitë për të pranuar kritika, sidomos prej dikujt që nuk është egjiptjan dhe i panjohur në mesin e tyre.
Shoku, pastaj më tha: Nëse vërtetë don ta dërgosh atë shkrim, atëherë shkurtoje sa më tepër, pastaj postoje deri te revista, ndoshta e botojnë por, nuk besoj. Kështu edhe ndodhi, e bëra shkrimin në një faqe e gjysëm dhe ua postova, por nuk e botuan!!
Për ti bërë replikë më të gjatë atyre që përdorin këtë metodë ka tjetër rast. Mjafton për replikë pajtimi i dijetarëve të hadithit se hadithet që flasin për dexhallin dhe zbritjen e Isaut, alejhi selam janë mutevatir. Këtë mendim e ka Ibën Kethiri, Ibën Haxheri etj. Bile, Imam Shevkaniu ka shkruar një broshurë të veçantë në këtë temë, me titull: et-Teudih fi tevaturima xhae fil muntedhari ued dexhxhali uel mesih.
Unë personalisht, prej kur e kam shkruar shkrimin e lartëpërmendur, jam bindur se hadithet rreth dexhallit dhe Isait, alejhi selam, janë mutevatir. Zinxhirët, që atëbotë i kam përmbledhur kanë arritur më tepër se katërdhjetë zinxhirë nga afër katërdhjetë ashabë. Ca prej tyre arrijnë kushtin e hadithit sahih dhe shumë prej rrugëve tjera janë të konsiderueshme. Por, për fat të keq, tani nuk e di ku gjendet ai shkrim, për shkak të shpërnguljes së madhe prej një shtëpije në tjetër.
Më pas, sërish u binda se duhet të filloj me studimin e hadithit, për të cilin po flasim në këtë hyrje, për hadithin e Ebu Umames radijallahu anhu.
Urdhëro emrat e sahabëve të cilët kanë transmetuar hadithet për dexhallin, hadithet e të cilëve i kam bërë tahrixh në këtë studim. Me vërejtje se, ato hadithe nuk përmbledhin çdo gjë që është transmetuar në këtë temë, për shkak të mospërshtatmërisë me këtë studim:
1.	Hisham ibën Amir
2.	Abdullah ibën Mugaffel
3.	Hudhejfe ibnul Jeman
4.	Xhabir ibën Abdullah
5.	Abdullah ibën Omer
6.	Enes ibën Malik
7.	Ebu Hurejre
8.	en-Nevas ibën Seman
9.	Nufejr ibën Malik
10.	Ajshe
11.	Ummu Seleme
12.	Disa shokë të Resulullahut sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, 
13.	Ubadetu ibën Samit
14.	Abdullah ibën Abbas
15.	Ebu Bekrete eth-Thekafij
16.	Njëri prej shokëve të Resulullahut sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem,
17.	Sefineja, shërëbtorja e Resulullahut sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, 
18.	Ebu Seid el-Hudrij
19.	Fatime bint Kajs
20.	Ummu Shurejk
21.	Abdullah ibën Mesud
22.	Abdullah ibën Amër
Ka edhe ashabë tjerë nga të cilët janë transmetuar hadithe rreth dexhallit me zinxhir që mund të mirren parasysh si hadithe-dëshmi:
23.	Ebu Umame
24.	Sad ibën Ebi Vekkas
25.	Abdullah ibën Magnem
26.	Esma bint Jezid el-Ensarije
27.	Mihxhen ibën Edra
28.	Uthman ibën Ebil As
29.	Semure ibën Xhundub
30.	Muxhemma ibën Xharije
31.	Esma bint Umejs

Tani, urdhëro emrat e sahabëve që transmetojnë zbritjen e Isait, alejhi selam:
1.	Abdullah ibën Mugaffel
2.	Ebu Hurejre
3.	en-Nevas ibën Seman
4.	Nufejr ibën Malik
5.	Ajshe
6.	Xhabir ibën Abdullah
7.	Ebu Hurejre
8.	Hudhejfe ibën Esid
9.	Abdullah ibën Amër
Ndërsa, këto janë emrat e sahabëve nga të cilët kanë transmetuar hadithe rreth zbritjes së Isait me zinxhir që mund të mirren parasysh si hadithe-dëshmi:
10.	Ebu Umame el-Bahilij
11.	Disa shokë të Resulullahut sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, 
12.	Semure
13.	Hudhejfe ibnul Jeman
14.	Muxhemma ibën Xharije el-Ensarij
Kjo përmendje e shpejtë e zinxhirëve të haditheve për dexhallin dhe Isain, alejhi selam, dhe e transmetuesve nga ashabët e sinqertë, e bën të qartë për secilin që ka sy se ky hadith është mutevatir. Secili që dyshon në këtë gjë, ai ka dyshime në tërë fenë, - apo më së paku  është në rrezik të bijë në atë dyshim, sepse ky njeri, tekstet që janë mutevatir  sikur Kurani dhe disa hadithe - shumë lehtë mund ti mohojë duke u bazuar në tevil. Ndërsa, tekstet që nuk janë mutevatir, shumë lehtë mund të ndodhë që ti mohojë, duke u bazuar në metodën e dyshimit, se janë të transmetuara nga Resulullahu sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem.
Nga këtu, e kuptojmë se të gjithë muslimanët, nëse fenë e tyre, nuk e mësojnë prej dijetarëve, pasues të hadithit, imani i tyre do të jetë në rrezik. Këta dijetarë e dinë më së miri se çka ka thënë apo jo i dërguari. Këta dijetarë më së miri i kuptojnë fjalët dhe qëllimet e tij. Për shkak se këto gjëra, ata i kanë përfituar nga Resulullahu sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, nëpërmjet metodave shkencore të vërteta, pa të cilat metoda assesi nuk mund të mësohet feja. Pa ato shkenca feja do të ishte vetëm epsh i pasuar.
Kjo është sëmundja e madhe, që sot e ka përfshirë botën Islame. Nga ajo ka shpëtuar vetëm grupi i ndihmuar, të cilët i ka përgëzuar Resulullahu sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, në shumë hadithe mutevatir. Ai ka thënë: Çdoherë në ummetin tim, do të ketë një grup, i cili do të luftojë në rrugë të drejtë, fitimtar ndaj atyre që kundërshtojnë dhe kështu derisa i fundi i tyre ta vretë dexhallin. 
Them: Kjo që e përmendëm rreth metodologjisë të dyshimtëve, besoj se është shkaku pse Omeri radijallahu anhu, dhe sahabë tjerë ishin shumë të vrazhdë me ata që e përgënjeshtronin daljen e dexhallit. Me zinxhir të vërtetë, Jusuf ibën Mehrani transmeton nga Ibën Abbasi radijallahu anhuma, i cili thotë: Kam dëgjuar Omerin radijallahu anhu, në minber duke thënë: Në mes jush do të paraqiten njerëz të cilët do ta përgënjeshtrojnë dënimin me gurëzim dhe do ta përgënjeshtrojnë daljen e dexhallit, lindjen e diellit nga perëndimi, dënimin në varr, shefatin dhe nuk do të besojnë se do të ketë njerëz të cilët do të nxirren prej xhehenemit pasiqë të jenë djegur. Po ti takoja unë do ti kisha vrarë, ashtu si i ka vrarë All-llahu popujt Ad dhe Themud.
E ka transmetuar ed-Dani në librin el-Fiten (dorëshkrim 23/2) dhe Ahmedi (1/23) shkurtimisht. Me zinxhir hasen.
Gjëja e dytë e cila më frymëzoi në përpilimin e këtij libri është se njerëzit  të gjithë  përveç dikujt, nuk janë duke folur aspak rreth daljes së dexhallit dhe zbritjes së Isait, alejhi selam. Kjo përputhet me hadithin në Zevaid musnedi Ahmed nga Rashid ibën Sadi, thotë: Kur u çlirua vendi Istahar, dikush tha: Ka dalur dexhalli! Aty erdhi Sab ibën Xhuthame dhe u tha: Sikur ju mos të kishit folur për dexhallin, unë do tu tregoja se e kam dëgjuar Resulullahun sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, duke thënë: Dexhalli nuk do të del përderisa njerëzit nuk hutohen nga të përmendurit e tij dhe derisa imamët të mos e braktisin përmendjen e tij nëpër minbere. 
Ky hadith, sot, përshtatet shumë me imamët e xhamive, të cilët krejtësisht e kanë braktisur përmendjen e dexhallit nëpër ligjeratat e tyre, të cilët janë njerëz të veçantë. Vallë, çka mund të themi për njerëzit e thjeshtë?!
All-llahu subhanehu ue teala, me urtësinë e Tij për çdo gjë ka bërë shkak. Unë, nuk dyshoj se shkaku i kësaj braktisjeje të dukshme  edhepse Resulullahu sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, ka pasur një kujdes të madh ndaj kësaj, siç do ta vëresh në fillim të tregimit  është dyshimi i disa dijetarëve në hadithet që flasin për dexhallin. Herë dyshojnë në vërtetimin e vetë haditheve  siç treguam  e herë në domethënien e tyre.
Ashtuqë, ishte obligim që dijetarët ta kryejnë obligimin e tyre dhe tua bëjnë të qartë muslimanëve se çka ka treguar Resulullahu sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, për dexhallin dhe si Isau, alejhi selam, do ta vrasë atë. Por, këtë obligim duhet kryer me të njëjtën metodë, me të cilën ummeti i mëson të gjitha dispozitat e fesë, duke filluar nga besimi e deri te ibadetet, marrëdhëniet ndërnjerëzore, sjelljet etj. Pra, me metodën e pranimit të mësimeve nga hadithet.
Me këtë metodë, i japim fund këtij problemi. Atëherë, njerëzit, do ta përmendin dexhallin dhe sprovat e tij, do ti mësojnë shkaqet për tu mbrojtur nga ai dhe nuk mashtrohen me shtrembërimet dhe sprovat e tij. Të cilat sprova, vetëm besimtari i vërtetë beson se do të ndodhin nga dexhalli, ky besimtar assesi nuk dyshon në ndonjë fjalë të Resulullahut sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem. Sepse ky besimtar e di, se All-llahu subhanehu ue teala, robërve të Tij u çon çfarëdo sprova do Ai.
وَرَبُّكَ يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ وَيَخْتَارُ مَا كَانَ لَهُمْ الْخِيَرَةُ سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ
 Zoti yt krijon çka të dojë dhe zgjedh kë të dojë, atyre nuk u takon zgjedhja. I pastër dhe i lartë është All-llahu nga çka i përshkruajnë për shok. (el-Kasas 68).
Kur besimtari është i bindur në këto gjëra, atëherë do ti veprojë shkaqet të cilat e mbrojnë nga ato sprova. Ato shkaqe janë:
1. Të luturit e shumtë All-llahun subhanehu ue teala, për mbrojtje nga e keqja e sprovës së tij, sidomos në uljen e fundit në namaz. Resulullahu sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, ka thënë: Kur të mbaron dikush prej juve teshehhudin le të kërkojë mbrojtje prej All-llahut nga katër gjëra, le të thotë: O Zot, kërkoj mbrojtje nga Ti prej dënimit të xhehenemit, prej dënimit në varr, prej sprovave të jetës dhe vdekjes dhe prej sprovës së keqe të dexhallit. 
Si dhe në dy Sahihët dhe libra tjerë është vërtetuar prej Ajshes radijallahu anh, dhe shumë sahabëve se Resulullahu sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, kërkonte mbrojtje nga sprova e dexhallit.
Saqë ka dhënë urdhër të përgjithshëm për të kërkuar mbrojtje nga dexhalli. Në hadithin që e transmeton Zejd ibën Thabiti qëndron: Derisa Resulullahu sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, njëherë, rrinte mbi mushkën e tij, në një kopsht të fisit beni Nexhxhar, papritmas mushka u tremb dhe gati se e rrëzoi. Aty pamë katër-pesë apo gjashtë varre. Resulullahu sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, pyeti: Kush e di se kush është i varrosur këtu? Njëri tha: Unë. Tha: Kur kanë vdekur këta? Tha: Kanë vdekur duke qenë mushrikë (në një transmetim: në kohën e injorancës). Tha: Njerëzit sprovohen në varre. Sikur të mos i kishit ikur varrimit, do ta lutja All-llahun tua bëjë të mundshme dëgjimin e dënimit të varrit, të cilin unë e dëgjoj. Pastaj u kthye kah ne dhe tha: Kërkoni strehim tek All-llahu nga dënimi i zjarrit, thanë: Kërkojmë strehim tek All-llahu nga dënimi i zjarrit. Tha: Kërkoni strehim tek All-llahu nga dënimi i varrit, thanë: Kërkojmë strehim tek All-llahu nga dënimi i varrit. Tha: Kërkoni strehim tek All-llahu nga fitnet e dukshme dhe të padukshme, thanë: Kërkojmë strehim tek All-llahu nga fitnet e dukshme dhe të padukshme. Tha: Kërkoni strehim tek All-llahu nga sprova e dexhallit, thanë: Kërkojmë strehim tek All-llahu nga sprova e dexhallit. 
2. Memorizimi i dhjetë ajeteve të para të sures el-Kehf.
Resulullahu sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, ka thënë: Kush i mëson përmendësh dhjetë ajetet e para të sures el-kehf, do të ketë mburojë nga dexhalli. Transmeton Muslimi dhe të tjerë nga Ebu Derdaja. 
3. Të largohet nga dexhalli dhe të mos ballafaqohet me të. Përveç nëse e ndien veten të sigurtë se nuk mund ti ndodhë gjë, për shkak të mbështetjes që ka në All-llahun subhanehu ue teala, dhe për shkak të dijes që ka rreth shenjave të tij, të cilat i ka treguar Resulullahu sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem. Resulullahu sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, ka thënë: Kush dëgjon se është paraqitur dexhalli, le të largohet, se vallahi, dikush duke menduar se është besimtar i fortë, i afrohet, por do ta pasojë atë, për shkak të dyshimeve që do ti futen.
E transmeton Ahmedi dhe të tjerë nga Imran ibën Husajni. 
4. Të banojë në Mekë apo Medinë, sepse ato janë hareme dhe të sigurta nga ai. Resulullahu sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, ka thënë: 
Do të vijë dexhalli, do ta shkelë tokën, përveç Mekës e Medinës, do ti afrohet Medinës, por në çdo dalje të Medinës do të takojë rreshta të melekëve. Transmetojnë Buhariu, Muslimi dhe të tjerë nga Enes ibën Maliku radijallahu anhu.  
Njëjtë, sikur këto qytete janë edhe Mesxhidul Aksa dhe Turi, siç vijon në paragrafin 24  nga konteksti.
Por, dije se banimi në këto vende është mbrojtje nga dexhalli për ata njerëz të cilët jetojnë në to si besimtar të mirë dhe si respektues të urdhërave të All-llahut subhanehu ue teala. Ndërsa, thjeshtë, banimi në ato vende duke qenë larg moralit të besimtarit nuk e mbron assesi nga dexhalli. Do të vijon në paragrafet 25  nga hadithi i Ebu Umames dhe 30  nga konteksti , se dexhalli  mallkimi i All-llahut qoftë mbi të  kur do ti afrohet Medinës dhe do ta pengojnë melekët nga hyrja, aty do të ndodhin tri dridhje të forta në Medinë, ashtuqë nuk do të mbetet asnjë dyftyrësh apo dyftyrëshe pa dalur tek ai (dexhalli). 
Ata munafikë  ndoshta edhe vetëm me nifak vepror  nuk do të kenë dobi pse banojnë në Medinë. Ata do të dalin tek ai dhe do të bëhen prej pasuesve të tij, sikurse jehuditë. Dhe e kundërta, ata që do të jenë prej besimtarëve të vërtetë në atë vend, edhepse do të jenë të mbrojtur nga dexhalli, do të ketë prej tyre që do ta sfidojnë dexhallin dhe do ti thonë në sy: Ky është dexhalli për të cilin na ka treguar Resulullahu sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem... siç vijon në paragrafin 31 nga konteksti.
Me rëndësi është imani dhe puna e mirë, ky është shkaku më i madh për shpëtim, ndërsa banimi në Medinë apo në tjetër vend është shkak dytësor. Ai i cili nuk nxjerr në praktikë shkakun kryesor, shkaku tjetër nuk do tu bëjë dobi. 
Në këtë ka aluduar edhe porosia e Resulullahut, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, drejtuar njeriut që e pyeti rreth hixhretit: Mjerë për ty, çështja e hixhretit është gjë e madhe! A posedon deve ti? Tha: Po. Tha: A ia jep zeqatin? Tha: Po. Tha: Puno pra, aty ku je, se All-llahu nuk ti humbë veprat. 
Sa bukur është ajo që transmeton Imam Maliku në el-Muvetta (2/235) nga Jahja ibën Seidi se Ebu Derdaja i kishte shkruar Selman el-Farisiut në letër: Eja në vend të shenjtë (d.m.th. Sham). Selmani ia ktheu: Toka nuk e shenjtëron askënd, puna është ajo që e shenjtëron njeriun.
E vërtetë është ajo që tha All-llahu subhanehu ue teala:
وَقُلْ اعْمَلُوا فَسَيَرَى اللَّهُ عَمَلَكُمْ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالْمُؤْمِنُونَ وَسَتُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ.
 Dhe thuaj: Veproni, All-llahu do ta shohë veprën tuaj, edhe i dërguari i Tij e besimtarët, e më vonë do të ktheheni te njohësi i të fshehtës dhe të dukshmes, e do t'ju njoftojë për atë që vepruat. (Teube 105).
Andaj, nuk është e lejuar që muslimanët të mos punojnë dhe të mos mundohen për të formuar shtet Islam; duke pritur se ajo do të ndodhë kur të paraqitet Mehdiu dhe të zbresë Isai, alejhi selam. Duke humbur shpresë apo duke fantazuar se kjo nuk mund të ndodhë para ardhjes së tyre! Ky logjikim është i pabazë dhe dëshprim i parakohshëm. Askund nuk ka thënë All-llahu subhanehu ue teala, se vetëm në kohën e tyre do të mund të kthehet Islami dhe të mbisundojë tokën. Pra, ekziston mundësia që kjo të realizohet edhe para ardhjes së tyre, nëse muslimanët punojnë në atë drejtim. All-llahu subhanehu ue teala, ka thënë: 
إِنْ تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ
nëse ju ndihmoni Allahun (fenë), Ai ju ndihmon juve dhe u forcon këmbët tuaja. (Muhammed 7). Dhe ka thënë: 
وَلَيَنصُرَنَّ اللَّهُ مَنْ يَنصُرُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَقَوِيٌّ عَزِيزٌ
E Allahu patjetër do ta ndihmojë atë që ndihmon rrugën e Tij, se Allahu është shumë i Fuqishëm dhe gjithnjë Triumfues. (Haxh 40). 
Shumë muslimanë fantazuan dhe u mbështetën në ardhjen e Mehdiut dhe Isait, alejhimes selam dhe nuk punojnë që Islami ta arrijë krenarinë. E kjo, ishte prej shkaqeve kryesore që shumë profesorë dhe mendimtarë Islam bashkëkohorë i mohuan hadithet që flasin në atë temë  edhepse ato hadithe janë të shumtë dhe mutevatir - . Por, kjo është gabim nga dy aspekte:
I pari: Se edhe vetë ata iu bashkangjitën asaj fantazie, duke thënë se burimi i këtij logjikimi është nga ato hadithe, përndryshe nuk do ti kishin mohuar. 
I dyti: Se nuk kanë ditur se si ta shërojnë dhe largojnë këtë fantazi të gabuar? Gjë e cila, bëhet duke i pohuar hadithet dhe duke i larguar kuptimet e gabuara rreth tyre. 
Shembulli i tyre është sikurse shembulli i atyre që kanë mohuar besimin në kader (caktim). Sepse disa besimtarë të thjeshtë kuptuan se njerëzit janë të detyruar në çdo gjë, ata nuk mund të zgjedhin çka të duan. Pasiqë ky kuptim natyrisht se është i gabuar, mohuesit e kaderit (kaderijtë) shpejtuan që ta mohojnë këtë. Por sëbashku me këtë ata e mohuan kaderin në përgjithësi duke menduar  bashkë me ata në fillim  se kjo aludon në detyrim të njeriut për çdo gjë. Pra, fillimisht u pajtuan me ata njerëz në kuptimin e shtrembët për kaderin, e pastaj ia shtuan edhe një gabim tjetër  duke ikur nga i pari, normalisht  e mohuan kaderin në përgjithësi. E sikur të mos ishin pajtuar me ata njerëz në kuptimin e parë, nuk do të arrinin deri te mohimi i kaderit!
Kështu, kanë vepruar edhe ata profesorë dhe mendimtarë. Kur panë se si muslimanët  përveç një numri të vogël  janë mbështetur në hadithet e Mehdiut dhe Isait, ata shpejtuan në mohimin e atyre haditheve që ti shpëtojnë muslimanët nga kjo mbështetje e gabuar! Dhe nuk arritën asgjë. As që arritën ti shpëtojnë muslimanët nga kjo fatkeqësi e as që vetë ishin në rrugë të drejtë, sepse i mohuan hadithet e vërteta.
Por, realiteti është se këta mohues, të cilët nuk i kuptojnë ashtu si duhet hadithet e Resulullahut sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, dhe pastaj nxitojnë për ti mohuar, me qëllim që të shpëtojnë, këta kanë rënë në dy fatkeqësi: fatkeqësia e kuptimit të shtrembërt dhe fatkeqësia e mohimit të argumentit! Mirëpo këta e dinin se ai kuptim është i gabuar, dhe për atë shkak mohuan argumentin nga i cili ka dalur ai kuptim!
E kundërta ndodhë te njerëzit e thjeshtë: këta nuk e mohojnë argumentin edhepse e kuptojnë gabimisht. Te të dy palët ka hak dhe ka të kotë. E udhës është që të mirret vetëm haku, ndërsa të refuzohet e kota nga të dy palët. Pra, pohimi i argumenteve duke mos i kuptuar gabimisht.
Shembulli i këtyre dhe atyre është sikurse shembulli i mutezilive në një anë dhe shembulli i el-mushebbihe  në anën tjetër. Mu tezilijtë ua ndërruan kuptimin ajeteve dhe haditheve që flasin për cilësitë e All-llahut deri në atë gradë sa i mohuan plotësisht. Ajo që i shtyri ta bëjnë këtë ishte ikja nga rënia në përngjasim, ku kishin rënë el-mushebbihe. Por, realiteti është se vetë mutezilijtë e bënë të njëjtin gabim sikurse el-mushebbihe, pasiqë prej atyre ajeteve dhe haditheve kuptonin përngjasimin. Ajo që i ndau nga el-mushebbihe ishte se këta e mohuan përngjasimin nëpërmjet tevilit, gjë që është gabim poashtu sikurse përngjasimi, sepse ai tevil rezultoi në mohimin e cilësive të All-llahut, subhanehu ue teala. Ndërsa, el-mushebbihe nuk e bënë gabimin e këtyre, ata u përqëndruan në gabimin e mëparshëm, në përngjasimin e All-llahut me krijesat e Tij.
Ndërsa, haku është bashkimi i të vërtetës që gjendet te këta dhe te ata, si dhe refuzimi i të kotës, te këta dhe ata. Ajo ndodhë duke i pohuar cilësitë e All-llahut subhanehu ue teala, dhe duke mos i përngjasuar me asgjë. All-llahu subhanehu ue teala, ka thënë: Atij nuk i përngjet asgjë, Ai dëgjon dhe sheh. (esh-shura 11).
Këtë e them edhe lidhur me hadithet për zbritjen e Isaut, alejhi selam dhe për hadithe tjera poashtu. Obligim është ti besojmë ato hadithe dhe ti refuzojmë kuptimet e shtrembëta lidhur me to, sikurse lënia e punës dhe mospërgatitja për obligimet e muslimanit në çdo vend dhe kohë.
Kështu, ne e bëjmë bashkë hakun që gjendet te kjo palë dhe ajo, si dhe e refuzojmë të kotën nga të dy palët. All-llahu na ndihmoftë.

----------


## forum126

Pjesa e dytë

Teksti i hadithit të Ebu Umames, i ndarë në paragrafe, të
cilat kanë arritur në 49 paragrafe, pastaj tahrixhi i
hadithit, e më  pas tahrixhi i hollësishëm i çdo 
paragrafi. E pas kësaj emrat e sahabëve 
dhe tabiinëve, hadithet e të cilëve
i kam bërë tahrixh



Hadithi i Ebu Umames, radijallahu anhu, me tahrixh:
1. O njerëz! Prej kur All-llahu krijoi pasardhësit e Ademit, nuk ka patur sprovë më të madhe në tokë, sesa sprova e dexhallit.
2. Çdo i dërguar i All-llahut ia ka tërhequr vërejtjen popullit të tij nga dexhalli.
3. Unë jam pejgamber i fundit, ndërsa ju jeni ummeti i fundit.
4. Ai (dexhalli) do të shfaqet tek ju, padyshim.
5. Nëse shfaqet duke qenë unë mes jush, atëherë do të jem mbrojtës për çdo musliman. Por, nëse delë pas meje, atëherë secili duhet të mbrojë veten. E All-llahu është zëvendësi im për çdo musliman.
6. Ai do të dalë nga një vend mes Shamit dhe Irakut dhe do të bëjë çrregullime djathtas-majtas o robërit e All-llahut, andaj, përqëndrohuni!
7. Unë do tua përshkruaj atë, me një përshkrim që asnjë pejgamber para meje nuk e ka bërë:
8. Ai në fillim do të thotë: Unë jam pejgamber, nuk ka pejgamber pas meje.
9. E më pas do të thotë: Unë jam Zoti juaj. Por ju dijeni, se Zotin tuaj nuk mund ta shihni para se të vdisni.
10. Ai është i verbërt në një sy, ndërsa All-llahu i vërtetë nuk është i verbërt.
11. Është e shkruar mes dy syve të tij: Kafir.
12. Do ta lexojë çdo besimtar, di apo nuk di të shkruajë.
13. Nga sprova e tij është se ai posedon xhenet dhe zjarr. Por, dijeni: zjarri i tij është xheneti, ndërsa xheneti i tij është zjarri.
14. Ai që sprovohet me zjarrin e tij, le të kërkojë ndihmë nga All-llahu dhe le ti lexojë ajetet e para të sures Kehf.
15. Atëherë zjarri i bëhet i ftohtë dhe shpëtues, sikurse që u bë zjarri për Ibrahimin.
16. Nga sprova e tij është poashtu, ti thotë dikujt: Çka thua, nëse unë ta ringjalli babën tënd dhe nënën tënde. A do të dëshmosh se unë jam Zoti yt? Njeriu do të thotë: Po. Atëherë, dy djaj do të personifikohen në formë të babës dhe nënës së tij, dhe do ti thonë: O biri ynë, shko pas tij, se është Zoti yt.
17. Prej sprovave të tij: të kapë një njeri dhe ta vretë.
18. Pastaj e pretë me sharrë përgjysëm derisa ta bëjë në dy. Pastaj thotë: Shikoni këtë rob timin, unë tani do ta ringjalli e ai sërish mendon se ka zot tjetër. Pastaj, do ta ringjallë ky i keqi dhe do ti thotë: Kush është Zoti yt? Thotë: Zoti im është All-llahu, ti je armik i All-llahut, ti je dexhall. Vallahi, çështjen tënde, më të qartë se sot asnjëherë nuk e kam pasur.
19. poashtu prej sprovave të tij është ta urdhërojë qiellin të lëshojë shi, e të bjerë shiu dhe ta urdhërojë tokën të mbijë.
20. Poashtu prej sprovave të tij është që kur të kalojë në ndonjë vend e banorët e tij e përgënjeshtrojnë, çdo kullosë do të shkatërrohet.
21. Poashtu prej sprovave të tij është që kur të kalojë në ndonjë vend e banorët e tij e besojnë, ai e urdhëron qiellin të lëshojë shi, dhe do të bie shi, do ta urdhëron tokën të mbijë, dhe do të mbijë. Ashtuqë, atë ditë kafshët shtëpiake do tu trashen dhe rriten, do tu fryhen anët dhe do tu mbushen gjinjtë sikurse asnjëherë.
22. Nuk do të mbetë gjë në tokë pa e shkelur dhe sunduar, përveç Mekes dhe Medinës.
23. Në çdo hyrje që do të mundohet ta kalojë për të hyrë në ato dy qytete, do ta takojnë melekë me shpata të nxjerrura nga këllëfi.
24. Dhe ashtu, derisa të arrijë te kodrina e vogël, te vendi i shëllirtë.
25. Pastaj, do të ndodhin në Medinë tri dridhje të forta, ashtuqë nuk do të mbetet asnjë dyftyrësh apo dyftyrëshe pa dalur tek ai (dexhalli).
26. Dhe kështu, (këto dridhje) do ta pastrojnë Medinën, ashtu si e pastron gjyryku dryshkun e hekurit.
27. Kjo ditë do të quhet dita e pastrimit.
28. Ummu Shurejki bija e Ebul Akrit tha: O i dërguar, po ku do të jenë arabët atëbotë? Tha: Atëbotë ata do të jenë pak.
29. Shumica e tyre do të jenë në Bejtul Makdis.
30. Udhëheqës (imam) i tyre do të jetë një njeri i mirë.
31. Gjatë kohës kur ky imam do të dalë për tua falë njerëzve sabahun, befasi do të zbresë Isai biri i Merjemes. Imami fillon të ecë mbrapa me qëllim që Isai të dalë imam. Isai i mëshon mes dy shpatullave, dhe i thotë: Ecë para dhe falu, sepse ikameti u thirrë për ty. Ashtuqë delë imam.
32. Pas namazit, thotë Isai: Hapeni derën, e hapin dhe ja aty dexhalli.
33. Me të janë 70 000 jehudij, që të gjithë me shpata dhe mantele të gjelbërt.
34. Dexhalli posa ta sheh Isain, do të fillojë të shkrihet ashtu si shkrihet kripa në ujë.
35. Do të mundohet të ikë. Por, Isai, alejhi selam do ti thotë: Kam për të goditur me një goditje që nuk mund ti ikish assesi.
36. E pastaj, do ta zë te dera e Ludd-it, nga ana e lindjes, dhe aty do ta vrasë.
37. Kështu, Allahu do ta sjellë triumfin ndaj jehudive. Çdo gjë pas të cilës do të mundohen të fshehen jehuditë, All-llahu do ta bëjë të flet, qoftë gurë, dru, mur apo kafshë përveç drurit garkade; ai është prej drunjve të tyre, ai nuk do të flet. Ndërsa, gjërat tjera do të thonë: O rob i All-llahut, o musliman, këtu ka një jehudi, eja dhe vrite.
38. Ai do të qëndrojë katërdhjetë vjet.
39. Një vit sa gjysëm viti, një vit sa një muaj, e muaji sa një javë.
40. E ditët tjera sikurse xixat.
41. Do të gdhini te njëra derë e qytetit (Medinës), e derisa të arrini te dera tjetër do të vijë mbrëmja.
42. I thanë: Si do të falemi në këto ditë të shkurtëra? Tha: Do ti përcaktoni kohët e namazit ashtu si i përcaktoni në këto ditë të gjata, pastaj faluni.
43. Pastaj, Isau i biri Merjemes, alejhi selam, do të bëhet bëhet gjykatës dhe udhëheqës i drejtë në ummetin tim, do ta thejë kryqin, do ta therrë thiun, dhe nuk do ta pranojë xhizjen e as lëmoshën. Askush nuk do të nxiton pas deleve e as deveve. Do të humbet inati dhe urrejtja. Do të zhduket helmi nga çdo gjë e cila përmban helm, saqë fëmiju futë dorën në gojë të gjarpërit e nuk do ti bëjë dëm. 
44. Vajza e vogël do ta ndjekë luanin, e ai do të ikë e nuk do ta dëmtojë, ndërsa, ujku për kopenë do të jetë sikurse qeni rojtar.
45. Do të mbushet toka me paqë ashtu si mbushet ena me ujë, fjala do të jetë një, do të adhurohet vetëm All-llahu, luftërat do të ndalen dhe kurejshët do ta marrin sundimin në dorë. E gjithë toka do të jetë si një tryezë e argjendit, që do të jep fryte sikurse në kohën e Ademit, saqë një grup njerëzish mund të hanë nga një kalavesh rrushi e të ngopen dhe mund të hanë nga një shegë e të ngopen. Një dem do të kushtojë shumë shtrenjtë, ndërsa kali do të shitet për ca dirhemë.
46. Thanë: O i dërguar! Pse kali të jetë aq lirë? Tha: Nuk shalohet për luftë më.
47. Thanë: Po pse demi të jetë shtrenjtë? Tha: Do të mund ta lëvrojë tërë tokën.
48. Por, para se të paraqitet dexhalli, do të jenë tre vite shumë të rënda, ku njerëzit do ti godasë uri e madhe. Në vitin e parë All-llahu do ta urdhërojë qiellin të ndalë një të tretën e shiut dhe do ta urdhërojë tokën që të ndalë një të tretën e bimëve. Në vitin e dytë do ta urdhërojë qiellin që të ndalë dy të tretat e shiut dhe do ta urdhërojë tokën që të ndalë dy të tretat e bimëve. Ndërsa në vitin e tretë do ta urdhërojë qiellin që ta ndalë shiun krejtësisht, ashtuqë nuk do të pikojë asnjë pikë, dhe do ta urdhërojë tokën që mos të mbinë asgjë, ashtuqë nuk do të mbijë asgjë e gjelbërt dhe do të shkatërrohet çdo thundror, përveç asaj që do All-llahu ta lë.
49. I thanë: Çka do ti mbajë njerëzit në jetë, në atë kohë? Tha: tehlili (të thënurit: La ilahe il-lall-llah), tekbiri (Allahu ekber), tesbihu (Subhanalla) dhe tahmidi (elhamdu lil-lah). Këto fjalë do të jenë si ushqim për ata.

Tahrixhi i hadithit:
Kështu plotësisht, hadithin e ka bërë tahrixh Ibën Maxhe (2/512-516), ndërsa er-Rujani shkurtimisht (30/8/2  9/2 dhe 10/1) nga Ismail ibën Rafië, nga Ebu Zura es-Sejbani Jahja ibën Ebi Amër, nga Amër ibën Abdullah el-Hadrami, nga Ebu Umame el-Bahili, i cili ka thënë:
Na ligjëroi Resulullahu sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, pjesa më e madhe e ligjërimit ishte duke na folur rreth dexhallit dhe duke na e tërhequr vërejtjen nga ai, na i tha këto fjalë... e përmendi hadithin plotësisht.
Them: Ky është zinxhir i dobët. Nga Amër ibën Abdullah el-Hadrami nuk ka transmetuar askush pos es-Sejbaniut, të cilin nuk e vlerëson askush për të plotëbesueshëm (thikah) pos Ibën Hibbanit (1/185). Për këtë shkak, Ibën Haxheri për atë ka thënë: Makbul (i pranueshëm).
Ndërsa transmetuesi Ismail ibën Rafië ka memori të dobët.
Por, atë transmetim nga e njëjta gjeneratë (mutabeah) e ka transmetuar edhe Damreh ibën Rebia, thotë: Na ka treguar es-Sejbaniu ... hadithi plotësisht, përpos: Thanë: O i dërguar! Pse kali të jetë aq lirë?... e deri në fund të hadithit.
Këtë transmetim e ka bërë tahrixh Hanbel ibën Ishak esh-Shejbani  djali i mixhës Imam Ahmedit  në librin el-Fiten (dorëshkrim 52/1-53/2); 
Temmami në el-Fevaid (3/37/1  38/1); el-Axhur-ri në esh-Sheria (fq.375), por nuk e ka sjellur tekstin e hadithit, është mjaftuar duke udhëzuar në hadithin e Nevvasit (i cili vijon); 
Ibën Ebi asimi në es-Sunneh (nr.391 me cenzurimin tim);
Abdullah ibën Ahmedi në es-Sunneh (fq. 138-139);
Ebu Davudi (2/213);
Taberaniu në el-Muxhemul kebir (8/7645 dhe 25/295/48) dhe
Ibën Asakiri në et-Tarih (1/611-614 e botuar)
Them: Për Damre ibën Rebian, Ibën Haxheri ka thënë: i drejtë (saduk), fantazon ngapak.

Poashtu atë transmetim nga e njëjta gjeneratë (hadith-ndihmës) e ka transmetuar edhe Ataë el-Hurasani nga Jahja, të njëjtin hadith, përveç: pastaj faluni. Pastaj, Isau i biri Merjemes, alejhi selam, do të bëhet bëhet gjykatës..." e deri në fund të hadithit.
Këtë e ka bërë tahrixh Hakimi (4/536-537) dhe ka thënë: I vërtetë sipas kushteve të Muslimit. Në këtë e ka pëlqyer Dhehebiu!
Them: Kjo është nga iluzionet e tyre, sepse Muslimi nuk ka bërë tahrixh asnjë hadith të Amër el-Hadramiut. Ndërsa, nga Atau  ibën Ebi Muslim el-Hurasani  edhepse Muslimi ka transmetuar hadith, prap nuk ka argument, ngase Atau fantazon shumë dhe bën tedlis, a në këtë hadith  nuk ka theksuar se e ka dëgjuar hadithin. E si mundet që ky zinxhir të jetë i vërtetë?!

----------


## forum126

Pjesa e tretë

Tahrixhi i paragrafeve

Pjesa më e madhe e hadithit është e vërtetë, është transmetuar pjesë-pjesë në hadithe tjera. Përpos një pjesë e vogël e saj, për të cilën pjesë nuk kam gjetur hadithe që dëshmojnë për të apo që i ndihmojnë. Këtë do ta vëresh në vijim.
Për të qenë ky tahrixh më i lehtë për mua dhe më i kuptueshëm për lexuesin, hadithin e kam ndarë në paragrafe dhe me numra rendorë. Pra, filloj duke thënë:

Paragrafi 1. Ky paragraf gjendet në disa hadithe:
Një: Nga Hisham ibën Amiri me zinxhir të plotë, me këtë tekst:
Midis krijimit të Ademit dhe ndodhisë së Kijametit nuk do të ketë krijesë më të madhe sesa dexhalli (në transmetim tjetër: sprovë më të madhe sesa sprova e dexhallit).
E ka transmetuar Muslimi (8/207), Hakimi (4/528) dhe Ahmedi (4/20,21) bile transmetimi tjetër është njëri prej dy transmetimeve të tij, ndërsa në esencë është transmetim i Hakimit, me shtesën tek All-llahu. Pastaj thotë: Është hadith sahih sipas kushteve të Buhariut, por nuk e kanë transmetuar ata dy. 
Kështu ka thënë, por me siguri ka pasur për qëllim transmetimin e dytë. Sepse Muslimi e ka transmetuar këtë hadith me tekstin që e përmenda. Poashtu edhe ed-Dani e ka transmetuar (176/2  177/1) me shtesën: Do të hajë ushqimin dhe do të ecë nëpër tregje.
Dy: Nga Abdullah ibën Mugaffel, i cili ka thënë: Resulullahu sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, ka thënë: 
Prej kur All-llahu subhanehu ue teala, krijoi Ademin, nuk ka dërguar sprovë më të madhe sesa sprova e dexhallit. Për të, do të them diç që nuk e ka thënë askush: Ai ushqehet, ka flokë të dredha, syrin e majtë e ka të verbët dhe me një gungë të vrazhdë. Do të mund ta shërojë të verbëtin dhe të lebrosurin. Do të thotë: Unë jam Zoti juaj! Kush do tia kthejë: Zoti im është All-llahu, ky do të shpëtojë. E kush ia kthen: Po, ti je zoti im, ky veçse ka rënë në sprovë. Ai do të qëndrojë mes jush aq sa të dojë All-llahu, e pastaj do të zbret Isai, alejhi selam, si vërtetues i sheriatit të Muhammedit sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, do të jetë udhëheqës i udhëzuar dhe gjykues i drejtë, si dhe do ta vrasë dexhallin.
Hasani thoshte: Mendojmë se kjo do të jetë në kohën e kijametit.
E ka transmetuar Taberaniu në el-Kebir dhe el-Evsat me transmetues të plotëbesueshëm, edhepse për disa nga ata ka divergjencë, por jo e madhe. Ashtu ka thënë autori i Mexhmeuz Zevaid (7/336).
Për fjalinë rreth syrit ka dëshmi në një hadith të Enesit me tekstin: Dexhalli syrin e majtë e ka të verbët dhe me një gungë të vrazhdë, midis dy syve të tij shkruan: Kafir (pabesimtar).
E transmeton Ahmedi (3/115, 201) me zinxhir të vërtetë.
Tre: Nga Hudhejfeja, i cili ka thënë:
U përmend dexhalli në prezencë të Resulullahut sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, e ai tha: Unë më së tepërmi i kam frikë ndonjë prej sprovave të juaja sesa sprova e dexhallit, ai që shpëton nga sprovat para dexhallit, do të shpëtojë edhe prej sprovës së dexhallit. Çdo sprovë, qoftë e madhe apo e vogël, prej kur është krijuar dunjaja është si paraprirje për sprovën e dexhallit. 
E transmetoi Ahmedi (5/389) dhe Ibën Hibbani (1897). 
Them: Zinxhiri i tij është sahih, transmetuesit e tij arrijnë gradën e transmetuesve të Buhariut dhe Muslimit. Hejthemiu (7/335) ka thënë: Transmeton Ahmedi dhe Bezzari, transmetuesit arrijnë gradën e transmetuesve të hadithit sahih.
Katër: Nga Xhabir ibën Abdullahu, hadithi i tij vijon... (fq. 89-90)

Paragrafi 2. Për këtë paragraf dëshmojnë disa hadithe:
Një: Nga Abdullah ibën Omeri radijallahu anhu, i cili ka thënë: Resulullahu sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, u ngrit njëherë për të folur, e lëvdoi All-llahun si meriton pastaj e përmendi dexhallin dhe tha: Unë ua tërheq vërejtjen nga ai, sepse çdo pejgamber ia ka tërhequr vërejtjen popullit të tij nga dexhalli, [ashtu ka vepruar edhe Nuhi]. Por, unë, lidhur me të do tu them diçka që nuk ia ka thënë asnjë pejgamber popullit të vet: [Dijeni] se ai është i verbër, ndërsa All-llahu nuk mund të jetë i verbër.
Transmetoi Abdurrezaku në el-Musannef (11/390/20820) dhe nga ai Ahmedi (2/149), Buhariu (13/80-81 në el-Feth, ky tekst është aty), Muslimi (8/193 ato dy shtesat midis kllapave  janë aty). Kështu e kanë transmetuar edhe Tirmidhiu (2236), Ebu Davudi (4757) dhe Ibën Mende në el-Iman (96/2) me zinxhir të Salim ibën Abdullahut nga Abdullah ibën Omeri, si dhe Hatibi në et-Tarih (7/183-184).
Ndërsa në një transmetim të Ahmedit (2/135) dhe Ibën Mendes (97/1) me zinxhir nga Muhammed ibën Zejd Ebu Omer ibën Muhammed, i cili ka thënë: Abdullahu ka thënë: me përmbajtje sikur të tekstit të mëparshëm me këtë tekst: Nuk ka pejgamber i cili nuk ia ka tërhequr vërejtjen popullit të vet nga dexhalli, Nuhu, alejhi selam, ka vepruar ashtu si dhe të gjithë pejgamberët pas tij. Dijeni, shumë gjëra ju nuk mundeni të dini për të, por një gjë e dini sigurtë, Zoti juaj nuk është i verbër. Dijeni, shumë gjëra ju nuk mundeni të dini për të, por një gjë e dini sigurtë, Zoti juaj nuk është i verbët.
Them: Zinxhiri i tij është sahih sipas kushteve të Buhariut dhe Muslimit.
E ka transmetuar Ibën Hibbani (1896) dhe Ibën Mendeh në et-Teuhid (82/2) me zinxhir të tretë nga Abdullah ibën Omeri, me përmbajtje sikur të tekstit të mëparshëm me këtë tekst: Dhe midis syve të tij është e shkruar: Kafir, do ta lexojë çdo besimtar, di apo nuk di të shkruajë. 
Zinxhiri i tij është sahih.
Poashtu transmeton Buhariu (3440) dhe Muslimi (1/107) me zinxhir të Nafiut nga Ibën Omeri në hadith të gjatë, ku qëndron: Dexhalli e ka të verbër syrin e djathtë, syri i tij duket si kokërr rrushi e dalur. 
Këtë hadith e kam bërë tahrixh në silsiletul ehadithis sahiha nr. 1857.

Dy: Nga Enes ibën Maliku radijallahu anhu, i cili ka thënë, Resulullahu sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, ka thënë: Çdo pejgamber ia ka tërhequr vërejtjen popullit të vet nga dexhalli i verbët dhe gënjeshtar: Ai është i verbët, ndërsa Zoti juaj nuk është i verbët. Midis syve të tij shkruan: K F R, [do ta lexojë çdo musliman].
E transmeton Buhariu (13/85), Muslimi (8/195), Ebu Davudi (2/213), Tirmidhiu (2246) i cili poashtu e ka vlerësuar si sahih, Ahmedi (3/103, 173, 276 dhe 290), Hanbeli (dorëshkrim 51/2), Ibën Huzejme në et-Teuhid (fq. 32) dhe Ibën Mendeh (97/1), ndërsa shtesa midis kllapave qëndron te Muslimi, Ahmedi dhe tjerë.
Lidhur me këtë, poashtu ka transmetim nga Ebu Seid el-Hudrijju në el-Mexhmaë (7/336-337); nga Esma bint Jezid el-Ensarijje (vijon inshaAll-llah, fq. 75-76); nga Ajsheja (vijon shpejt, fq. 59) dhe nga Ummu Seleme (vijon pas hadithit të Ajshes, fq. 60).

Paragrafi 3. Ky paragraf ka ardhur pjesë-pjesë në dy ose më tepër hadithe:
Një: Nga Ebu Hurejra radijallahu anhu, i cili ka thënë: Resulullahu sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, ka thënë: (them: e përmendi hadithin për vlerën e namazit në xhaminë e Resulullahut, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem) Unë jam pejgamber i fundit dhe xhamia ime është xhamia e fundit.
Transmeton Muslimi (4/135)
Hadithe-dëshmi për të ka shumë, sikurse hadithi i njohur drejtuar Alijut radijallahu anhu: Ti për mua je sikur Haruni për Musain, por, pas meje nuk ka pejgamber.
E transmeton Ahmedi, Dy dijetarët dhe të tjerë me zinxhirë të ndryshëm. Nuk është rasti për ti përmendur tani. 

Dy: Nga Ibën Abbasi, radijallahu anhuma, se Resulullahu sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, ka thënë: Ne jemi ummeti i fundit, por të parit që do të mirremi në llogari. Do të thuhet: Ku është ummeti analfabet? Ne jemi të fundit dhe të parit.
Transmetoi Ibën Maxhe (2/575).
Them: Zinxhiri i tij është sahih, siç ka thënë edhe el-Buvejsiri në ez-Zevaid (265/1).
Tre: Nga Muavije ibën Hajda, i cili ka thënë: E kam dëgjuar Resulullahun sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, duke thënë: Ju keni ardhur pas shtatëdhjetë ummeteve, ju jeni ummeti i fundit por më i nderuari tek All-llahu subhanehu ue teala.
Transmetoi Darimiu (2/313) dhe Ahmedi (5/3, 5).
Them: Zinxhiri i tij është hasen, gjendet edhe në el-Mishkat (6294) me tekst të përafërt.

Paragrafi 4. Për këtë paragraf nuk kam gjetur hadith-dëshmi me të njëjtin tekst. Hadithi i Ebu Hurejres është më i afërmi, i cili thotë: Kam dëgjuar Ebu Kasimin, të sinqertin e vërtetuar duke thënë: Dexhalli i verbët, thirrësi në dalalet do të paraqitet nga ana e lindjes, në kohë kur njerëzit të jenë ndarë e përçarë, brenda 40 ditëve  All-llahu e di sa do të jenë të gjata  do të sundojë aq pjesë të tokës sa do të lejojë All-llahu. Besimtarët, atëherë do të përjetojnë vështirësi të rëndë, e pastaj do të zbresë Isai, alejhi selam, dhe do të dalë imam , kur të ngritet nga rukuja, do të thotë: Semiall-llahu limen hamide, All-llahu e vraftë dexhallin dhe fitofshin muslimanët. Betohem se Resulullahu sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, i sinqerti tha: Kjo është e vërtetë, ndërsa a do të vijë shpejt, them se çdo gjë që vjen, ajo është shpejt.
Hejthemiu (7/349) ka thënë: Transmetoi Bezzari dhe transmetuesit e tij arrijnë gradën e transmetuesve të librave sahih, përveç Alij ibën Mundhir, i cili poashtu është i plotëbesueshëm.
Hafidh Ibën Haxheri (13/85) thotë: Zinxhiri i tij është i mirë. 
Sidoqoftë, hadithet që flasin rreth daljes së tij janë të shumtë, disa prej tyre vijojnë në vazhdim, por në to nuk qëndron fjala: padyshim apo: Kjo është e vërtetë. Por, të gjitha hadithet e dexhallit e vërtetojnë daljen e tij. Si dhe, fjalët e Resulullahut sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, tërësisht janë të vërteta, pavarësisht se a i thotë ato në mënyrë të prerë apo jo.
وَمَا يَنْطِقُ عَنْ الْهَوَى . إِنْ هُوَ إِلاَّ وَحْيٌ يُوحَى. 
Dhe ai nuk flet nga mendja e tij. Ajo nuk është tjetër pos shpallje që i shpallet. (en-Nexhëm 3-4).
Po, ed-Dani transmeton në el-Fiten (141/1) nga Hasan el-Basriu me zinxhir mursel, lidhur me Isain, alejhi selam: Ai padyshim do të zbresë, e kur ta shihni, njiheni....
Këtë hadith e ka bërë tahrixh Ibën Hibbani poashtu (1904) nga Salih ibën Omer, ka thënë: Na ka treguar Asim ibën Kulejb nga babai i tij, i cili ka thënë: Kam dëgjuar Ebu Hurejren duke thënë: e përmendi hadithin, por pa fjalinë: Betohem se Resulullahu sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem....
Zinxhiri i tij është sahih.
Pjesën që flet rreth hidhërimit e transmeton Muslimi (8/194), Ibën Hibbani (6755) dhe Ahmedi (6/284).

Paragrafi 5. Për këtë paragraf ka shumë hadithe-dëshmi, ne do të përmendim disa:
Një: Nga Nevas ibën Seman, i cili ka thënë: Një ditë, Resulullahu sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, e përmendi dexhallin, tha se çështja e dexhallit është e vogël (ndaj All-llahut) dhe e madhe (për njerëzit), derisa se menduam se është shumë afër. Ai na tha: Ka sprova tjera, përveç dexhallit, për të cilat kam frikë më tepër për juve. Nëse delë duke qenë unë mes jush, atëherë, unë do të jem mbrojtës për çdo musliman. Por, nëse delë pas meje, atëherë secili duhet të mbrojë veten. E All-llahu është zëvendësi im për çdo musliman. Ai është i ri, me flokë shumë të dredha dhe syrin e ka si kokërr të dalur. Ai i ngjan Abduluzza ibën Katan-it. Kush e takon atë, le tia lexojë ajetet e para të sures Kehf [sepse ato janë sigurim prej sprovës së tij]. Ai do të del në një rrugë mes Shamit dhe Irakut, do të bëjë çrregullime në të djathtë e në të majtë. Andaj, përqëndrohuni o robër të All-llahut.
Ne thamë: O i dërguar! Sa kohë ai do të qëndrojë në tokë?
Tha: Katërdhjet ditë, një ditë sa një vit, një ditë sa një muaj, një dit sa një javë dhe ditët tjera sikur ditët e zakonshme.
Thamë: O i dërguar i All-llahut! Në ditën që është sa një vit, a do të na mjaftojnë namazet e një dite?
Tha: Jo, por ju do ta vlerësoni me kohë.
Thamë: O i dërguar! Si do të jetë çrregullimi i tij?
Tha: Sikurse shiu me erë. Kur të shkojë te ndonjë grup i njerëzve dhe ti thërret për ti besuar, nëse Ata do ti besojnë dhe i përgjigjen thirrjes së tij, atëherë, ky do ta urdhërojë qiellin të lëshojë shi dhe do të lëshojë, dhe tokën për të mbirë frytet e do ti mbijë. Kafshët do të ngrysin më të rritura, me gji të mbushur plotë dhe me anë të fryera.
Pastaj do të shkojë te njerëz tjerë dhe do ti bëjë thirrje për ti besuar, por ata do ta refuzojnë. E pasi të largohet dexhalli prej tyre, atyre do tu ndalen të mirat dhe nuk do tiu mbesë gjë nga pasuria. 
Do të kalojë pranë ndonjë gërmadhe dhe do ti thotë: Nxirri thesaret e pasurisë, dhe thesaret do të ngriten pas tij sikurse tufat e bletave.
Pastaj do të thërrasë një djalosh të ri, do ti bjerë me shpatë dhe do ta ndajë dukshëm në dy pjesë. Pastaj, do ta thirrë sërish, e ai do të ngritet i buzëqeshur.
Në këto momente, All-llahu subhanehu ue teala, do të dërgojë Isain, alejhi selam, ai do të zbresë te minarja e bardhë në lindje të Damaskut, i veshur me dy palë rrobë dhe me shuplakë të vënduar mbi krahët e dy melekëve. Kur ta lëvizë kokën, do të pikojë një ujë sikurse xhevahir. Çdo kafir do të vdesë kur ta nuhatë erën e frymës së tij, e ajo erë arrin deri ku arrin shikimi i tij. Do ta kërkon dexhallin derisa ta takojë te dera e Ludd-it dhe aty do ta vrasë. Pastaj, disa njerëz që kishin shpëtuar nga sprova e dexhallit, do të vijnë te Isai, alejhi selam e ai do tua fërkojë fytyrat dhe do ti përgëzoj me gradët e xhennetit që i kanë arritur. 
Në këto çaste, All-llahu do ti shpallë Isait: Unë i nxorra disa krijesa me të cilat nuk mund të luftojë askush, andaj mbroji robërit e Mi, dërgoji në vendin Tur.
Pastaj do të paraqiten jexhuxhët dhe mexhuxhët, të cilët, do të zbresin me shpejtësi nga çdo bregore. Kur të parit e tyre do të kalojnë te liqeni Taberije, do ta pijnë tërë ujin, e kur të arrijnë të fundit do të thonë: Këtu njëherë ka pasur ujë. 
Kështu, Isai me shokët e tij do të kufizohen vetëm në një vend, derisa një kokë e demit (për ushqim) do të jetë më e dashur për ata sesa njëqind dinar të arit për ju, sot. Isai me shokët e tij do ti bëjnë lutje All-llahut e All-llahu kundër jexhuxhëve dhe mexhuxhëve do të dërgojë krimba. Ashtuqë, shumë shpejtë do të vdesin të gjithë. Pas kësaj, Isai, alejhi selam, me shokët e tij do të kthehen në tokë, por nuk munden të gjejnë asnjë pëllëmbë toke që nuk e kishte mbuluar dhjami dhe era e keqe, nga jexhuxhët dhe mexhuxhët. Përsëri, Isau me shokët e tij do ta lusin All-llahun e All-llahu do të dërgojë zogj me qafë të gjatë, të cilët do ti bartin ato trupa aty ku do All-llahu. Pastaj, All-llahu do të lëshojë një shi, i cili do të depërtojë në çdo vend, dhe kështu do të pastrohet toka, do të bëhet si pasqyrë. Dhe do ti thuhet tokës: Nxirri frytet  dhe riktheji begatitë  e tua. Atëbotë, një grup njerëz do të mund të hanë nga një shegë dhe të hynë nën hije të lëvozhgës së saj. Do të shtohet bereqeti i qumështit, saqë qumështi i një llahuse nga devetë do t'i mjaftojë disa grupeve njerëz, qumështi i një llahuse të lopëve do ti mjaftojë një fisit, ndërsa qumështi i një llahuse të dhenve do t'i mjaftojë disa familjeve. Duke qenë në këto mirësi, All-llahu do të dërgojë një erë të lehtë, e cila do ti kapë prej nënsjetullave, dhe do të vdes çdo mumin dhe çdo muslim. Ndërsa, njerëzit më të këqinj do të mbesin, të cilët do të bëjnë marrëdhënie para të tjerëve, sikurse gomarë. Këta do ta përjetojnë kijametin.
Transmeton Muslimi (8/197-198), Ebu Davudi (2/213) (me disa shkurtesa, ndërsa shtesa midis kllapave është e tij, me zinxhir të vërtetë), Tirmidhiu (2241), Ibën Maxhe (2/508-512), Axhur-ri në esh-Sheriah (fq. 376), Ahmedi (4/181-182) Hanbeli (49/1  51/1), Ibën Mendeh në el-Iman (94/1) dhe Ibën Asakir (1/606-609).

Dy: Nga Xhubejr ibën Nufejr nga babai i tij me zinxhir të plotë, me tekst të njëjtë, përveç fjalisë: Thamë: O i dërguar! Si do të jetë çrregullimi i tij....
E transmeton Hakimi (4/530-531) dhe ka thënë: Zinxhiri i tij është i vërtetë. Në këtë e ka pëlqyer edhe Dhehebiu.
Them: Është i vërtetë, edhe atë sipas kushteve të Muslimit, transmetuesit janë të tij dhe të plotëbesueshëm.
Ndërsa Hejthemiu (7/351) ka thënë: E transmeton Taberaniu, dhe në atë zinxhir qëndron Abdullah ibën Salih, dikush e ka vlerësuar si të plotëbesueshëm, por shumë dijetarë e kanë vlerësuar të dobët. Ndërsa transmetuesit tjerë janë të plotëbesueshëm.
Në tjetër rast (7/347-348) e ka përmendur hadithin deri te fjalia: E All-llahu është zëvendësi im për çdo musliman dhe ka thënë: E ka transmetuar Bezzari, në atë zinxhir gjendet Abdullah ibën Salih, shkruesi i Lejthit, i cili është vlerësuar si i plotëbesueshëm, por shumë dijetarë e kanë vlerësuar të dobët. Ndërsa transmetuesit tjerë janë transmetues që gjenden në librat e vërteta.
Them: Ky hadith, te Hakimi nuk transmetohet me zinxhirin e Abdullah ibën Salihut. Andaj, hadithi është i vërtetë. Falënderimi i takon All-llahut.

Tre: Nga Ajsheja radijallahu anha, e cila ka thënë: 
Hyri Resulullahu sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, dhe më gjeti duke qajtur. Më tha: Çtë bëri të qash? Thash: O i dërguar i All-llahut, mu kujtua dexhallin dhe fillova të qaj. Resulullahu sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, tha: Nëse del dexhalli duke qenë unë gjallë, unë mjaftoj kundër tij. Por, nëse delë pas meje, atëherë dijeni se Zoti juaj nuk është i verbët. Ai do të delë te jehuditë e Esbehanit, pastaj do ti afrohet Medinës dhe do të ndalet përreth. Atëbotë Medina do të ketë shtatë hyrje, në çdo hyrje do të jenë dy melekë. Por njerëzit e këqinj do të dalin nga Medina për tiu bashkangjitur atij, e pastaj do të shkojë në Palestinë, derisa të arrijë te dera Ludd. Pastaj do të zbretë Isau, alejhi selam dhe do ta vretë atë. Ndërsa, Isau, alejhi selam do të qëndrojë në tokë edhe katërdhjet vjet si udhëheqës dhe gjykatës i drejtë. 
Transmeton Ibën Hibbani (1905), Ahmedi (6/75), djali i tij në es-Sunneh (fq. 136), Ibën Mendeh (97/2), dhe ed-Dani (142/2) nga Jahja ibën Ebi Kethir, i cili ka thënë: Më ka treguar el-Hadrami ibën Lahik se Dhekuani, gjegjësisht Ebu Salihu e ka lajmëruar se Ajsheja radijallahu anha, ia ka treguar hadithin e lartëpërmendur.
Them: Ky zinxhir është i vërtetë. Hejthemiu (7/338) ka thënë: Këta transmetues gjenden në librat e vërteta, përveç el-Hadrami ibën Lahik, i cili poashtu është i plotëbesueshëm.

Katër: Nga Ummu Selemeja, gruaja e Resulullahut, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, e cila ka thënë: 
Një natë, mendoja rreth dexhallit e pastaj nuk më erdhi gjumi. Në mëngjes, hyra te Resulullahu, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, dhe ia tregova rastin, e ai më tha: 
Mos u mundo, nëse delë duke qenë unë gjallë, All-llahu do ta bëjë që unë të jem mjaft kundër tij. E nëse delë pas meje, atëherë, All-llahu do ta bëjë që njerëzit e mirë të jenë mjaft kundër tij, pastaj vazhdoi: 
Çdo pejgamber ia ka tërhequr vërejtjen popullit të tij nga dexhalli. Edhe unë ua tërheqi vërejtjen nga ai: Ai është i verbët, ndërsa All-llahu nuk është i verbët, ai do të ecë në tokë, ndërsa edhe toka edhe qielli janë të Allahut. Dhe dijeni, se syri i djathtë i dexhallit është si kokërr rrushi e dalur.
Transmetoi Ibën Huzejme (fq. 32)
Them: Zinxhiri i këtij hadithi i plotëson kushtet e Muslimit, ndërsa Hejthemiu (7/351) ka thënë: E ka transmetuar Taberaniu, dhe transmetuesit janë të plotëbesueshëm; përveç mësuesit të Taberaniut, Ahmed ibën Muhammed ibën Nafië et-Tahhan, të cilin nuk e njoh.
Them: Zinxhiri i Ibën Huzejmes është i shëndoshë nga kjo, mu për këtë, Ibën Kethiri (1/138) ka thënë: Dhehebiu ka thënë: Zinxhiri i tij është i fortë.

Paragrafi 6. Ky paragraf është vërtetuar në hadithin e Nevvasit dhe në hadithin e Nufejrit, prindit të Xhubejrit. Ato hadithe i përmendëm në studimin e paragrafit të kaluar.

Paragrafi 7. Ka disa hadithe:
Një: Nga Ebu Hurejre radijallahu anhu, thotë: Resulullahu salallahu alejhi ue selem, ka thënë: "A dëshironi t'ju tregoj diçka për dexhallin, që asnjë pejgamber nuk i ka treguar popullit të vet? Ai është i verbër dhe do të ketë me vete xhenet dhe xhehenem. Atë për të cilën thotë se është xheneti, dijeni se ai është xhehenemi. Unë ju këshilloj ashtu sikur Nuhu, alejhi selam, që e këshilloi popullin e tij".
Transmeton Buhariu (6/286); Muslimi (8/196); ed-Dani në librin el-Fiten (dorëshkrim 127/1) dhe Hanbeli (49/1).
Et-Tajalisi e transmeton poashtu (2/218/2779) por me zinxhir tjetër.

Dy: Nga Ajsheja radijallahu anha, me zinxhir të plotë, me tekstin:
"Sa i përket sprovës së dexhallit, çdo pejgamber e këshillonte popullin e vet nga ai, edhe unë do t'u këshilloj nga ai, me një këshillë që asnjë pejgamber nuk e ka bërë: Ai është i verbër e Allahu nuk është i verbër, mes dy syve të tij shkruan: kafir, mund ta lexoj çdo besimtar".
E transmeton Ahmedi (6/139-140) dhe Ibën Mendeh (97/2 dhe 100/1)
Them: Zinxhiri i këtij hadithi është i vërtetë.

Tre: Nga Ibën Omeri radijallahu anhu, thotë: Resulullahu salallahu alejhi ue selem, ka thënë: "Çdo pejgamber para meje ia ka përshkruar popullit të vet dexhallin, ndërsa unë do t'ua përshkruaj sikurse asnjëri para meje: Ai është i verbër, ndërsa Allahu, tebareke ue teala, nuk është i verbër, syrin e djathtë e ka si kokërr rrushi të dalur".
E transmeton Ahmedi (2/27) dhe biri i tij (Abdullah) në librin "es-Sunne" (140) nga Ibën Is'haku nga Nafiu nga Ibën Omeri.
Nga Nafiu poashtu e transmeton edhe Xhuvejrije me tekst të përafërt dhe me shtesë.
Ndërsa Buhariu dhe Muslimi e kanë trasnmetuar me tjetër zinxhir nga ai (Ibën Omeri) me tekst të përafërt. (kaloi te paragrafi dy, hadithi i parë).

Katër: Nga Sa'd ibën Ebi Vekkasi, radijallahu anhu, thotë: Resulullahu salallahu alejhi ue selem, ka thënë: "Do t'ua përshkruaj dexhallin me një përshkrim që askush para meje nuk e ka bërë: Ai është i verbër, ndërsa Allahu nuk është i verbër".
E transmeton Ahmedi (1/176 dhe 182), biri i tij në librin es-Sunne (137), ed-Dani (130/2) nga Muhammed ibën Is'haku nga Davud ibën Amir ibën Sa'd ibën Malik nga babai i tij nga gjyshi i tij.
Transmetuesit do të ishin të plotëbesueshëm, sikur Ibën Is'haku mos të ishte mudel-lis. Nga ai e ka transmetuar edhe Ebu Ja'la, e poashtu edhe Bezzari, siç thuhet në "el-Mexhma" (7/337).

Pesë: Nga Ebu Seid el-Hudriju, radijallahu anhu, i cili e ka dëgjuar Resulullahun, salallahu alejhi ue selem, duke thënë: "Çdo pejgamber ka tërhequr vërejetjen nga dexhalli, ai sot edhe ushqim ka ngrënë. Unë, lidhur me të do t'u tregoj atë që asnjë pejgamber nuk i ka treguar popullit të vet: Bebzën e syrit të djathtë e ka të fshirë dhe të dalur jashtë, duket shumë mirë, sikur një gëlbazë e pështyer në mur, ndërsa syri i tij është si një yll që shndritë. Do të posedojë me vete xhenet dhe xhehenem, a në të vërtetë kopshti i gjelbërt i tij është zjarri ndërsa vendi i pluhurosur dhe tymosur është xheneti..."  vazhdon hadithi, dhe aty përmendet rasti i besimtarit, të cilin e vret dexhalli, pastaj e ngjallë dhe pastaj nuk mund ta vretë më, vijon ky tregim - . 
E transmeton Hanbeli (47/1-2), Abd ibën Humejdi (118/2), Ebu Ja'la (dorëshkrim 63/1  e fotokopjuar), Ibën Asakiri (1/610-611) dhe Hakimi (4/537-539) dhe ka thënë: "Ky është hadithi më interesant rreth dexhallit, e ka transmetuar vetëm Atijje ibën Sa'd nga Ebu Seid el-Hudriju, por Dy dijetarët nuk e kanë marrë për argument fjalën e Atijjes asnjëherë".
Them: Sepse ka qenë i dobët; Hejthemiu, (7/337) thotë: "Dikush e ka cilësuar të plotëbesueshëm" duke thënë se këtë e ka thënë edhe el-Bezzari.
Them: Por, Muxhalidi veçse ka transmetuar hadith-ndihmës (mutabea) nga Ebil Vedak, i cili ka thënë: Ebu Seidi më ka thënë: Havarixhët a e besojnë dexhallin? Thash: Jo. Tha: Resulullahu salallahu alejhi ue selem, ka thënë: "Unë jam vula e një mijë pejgamberëve, gati se të gjithë pejgamberët ia kanë tërhequr vërejtjen popullit të tij nga dexhalli. Mua më është treguar për të sa nuk i është treguar askujt. Dexhalli është i verbër, ndërsa Zoti juaj nuk është i verbër. Syri i djathtë i dexhallit është i verbër dhe i dalur jashtë..." vazhdon hadithi deri te fjala: " tymosur".
E transmeton Ahmedi (3/79).
Them: Muxhalidi nuk është i fortë, Ebul Vedaku është më i mirë se ai. Hadithi pra, është hasen me këto dy zinxhire. Allahu e di më së miri.
Përveç Muxhalidit edhe dikush tjetër e ka transmetuar por me tjetër tekst. Vijon në faqen 80.

Gjashtë: Nga Xhabiri, i cili thotë: Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, ka thënë: "Secili pejgamber i ka folur popullit të vet për dexhallin, unë do t'ju tregoj për të diçka që nuk e ka treguar askush para meje", pastaj vendosi dorën te sytë dhe tha: "Dëshmoj se Allahu i madhëruar nuk është i verbër".
E transmeton Hakimi (1/24), Ibën Mendeh në "et-Teuhid" (82/2) dhe thotë: "Ky është zinxhir me transmetues të njohur".
Them: Zinxhiri i tij është i mirë, transmetuesit i ka të plotëbesueshëm. Ndërsa, Ibën Mendeh këtë tekst e ka përmendur pa zinxhir nga Ibën Omeri, në të cilin qëndron: "...dhe me dorën e tij tregoi kah sytë...". 
Poashtu me zinxhir tjetër nga Xhabiri, thotë: Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, ka thënë: " Unë jam vula e një mijë pejgamberëve..." njëjtë sikurse hadithi para këtij, përveç fjalisë: " Syri i djathtë...". 
Hejthemiu (7/347) thotë: "E ka transmetuar Bezzari, por në atë zinxhir gjendet Muxhalid ibën Seid, të cilin xhumhuri e konsideron të dobët edhepse dikush e ka vlerësuar të plotëbesueshëm".
Ndërsa hafidh Ibën Kethiri në librin en-Nihaje (1/128) thotë: "Zinxhiri është hasen, por teksti është shumë i çuditshëm".

Paragrafi 8: Për këtë paragraf nuk kam gjetur hadith-dëshmi që do të mirrej në konsideratë. Transmeton Sulejman ibën Shihabi duke thënë: Erdhi Abdullah ibën Magnemi tek unë  ai ishte nga shokët e Resulullahut, salallahu alejhi ue selem  dhe më tregoi se Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, kishte thënë: "Dexhalli nuk është gjë e fshehur, ai do të paraqitet nga ana e Lindjes, do të lutet për mua e njerëzit do ta pasojnë, pastaj do t'i synojë njerëzit dhe do t'i luftojë derisa të triumfojë. Vazhdon kështu derisa të arrijë në Kufe. Do të triumfojë feja e Allahut dhe ai do të punojë sipas fesë, kështuqë njerëzit do ta pasojnë. Pas gjithë kësaj do të thotë: Unë jam pejgamber. Nga kjo fjalë, çdo i mençur do të shqetësohet dhe do të largohet nga ai. E më pas do të thotë: Unë jam Allahu. Këtu i qorrohet syri, i pritet veshi dhe do t'i shkruhet midis syve: Kafir..."
Hejthemiu (7/340-341) thotë: E transmeton Taberaniu, por në atë zinxhir gjendet Seid ibën Muhammed el-Verrak, i cili është metruk (i lënë, i braktisur).
Them: Mirëpo Hafidh Ibën Haxheri në et-Tekrib për të thotë: "i dobët". Mu për këtë në "Fet'hul Bari" (13/77) ka thënë: "Zinxhiri është i dobët". Nuk ka hiperbolizuar kur ka thënë se është i dobët, secili ka këndvështrimin e vet. Allahu e di më së miri.
Nga kjo rrugë e ka transmetuar edhe Ibën Asakir (1/217-218).
Më pas gjeta hadith-dëshmi të fortë nga Ebu Hurejre radijallahu anhu, me zinxhir të plotë deri te Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, me këtë tekst: "Para kijametit do të ketë afër tridhjetë gënjeshtarë të mëdhenj që do të thonë: Unë jam pejgamber, unë jam pejgamber".
E transmeton Ahmedi (2/429) me këtë tekst, ndërsa Dy dijetarët dhe të tjerë me tekst të ngjashëm. Ndërsa, zinxhiri i Ahmedit është sahih.
Nga cili kënd ky hadith po dëshmon për paragrafin 8?! Duket qartë se edhe dexhalli bën pjesë te këta tridhjetë,  bile ai është më i keqi  këtë që e thash e ndihmon edhe hadithi i Semure-së me zinxhir të plotë: "Vallahi, nuk do të ndodhë kijameti, përderisa nuk paraqiten tridhjetë gënjeshtarë, i fundi i të cilëve është gënjeshtari (dexhalli) i verbëri...".
Por, në zinxhirin e tij ka dobësi.

Paragrafi 9: Ky paragraf  pa pjesën e parë  është transmetuar në disa hadithe: 
Një: Nga Omer ibën Thabit el-Ensari se disa shokë të Resulullahut, salallahu alejhi ue selem, i kishin treguar se ditën kur Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, tregonte për dexhallin, tha: "Midis syve të tij shkruan: Kafir, do ta lexojë secili që e urren veprimtarinë e tij, apo secili besimtar" dhe shtoi: "Dijeni, se askush prej juve nuk mund ta sheh Zotin, para se të vdesë".
E transmeton Muslimi (8/193), Abdurrezaki në el-Musannef (20820), nga ai Tirmidhiu (2236) dhe e ka vlerësuar si sahih, poashtu edhe Ahmedi (5/433) dhe ed-Dani (129/1-2) pa fjalinë: "... apo secili besimtar".

Dy: Nga Ubade ibën Samit, i cili ka thënë: Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, ka thënë: "Ju kam folur për dexhallin aq, saqë kam frikën se nuk do të kuptoni. Dexhalli është njeri i shkurtër, këmbështrembër, me sy shumë të zi e të mëdhenj, njërin sy e ka të verbërt, nuk e ka të ënjtur e as të ngurtë. Poqese nuk mund ta dalloni, atëherë dijeni se Zoti juaj nuk është i verbërt dhe se nuk mund ta shihni Zotin para se të vdisni".
E transmeton Ebu Davudi (2/213), Axhurri në esh-Sheria (fq.375), Ebu Nuajmi në "el-Hiljeh" (5/157, 221 dhe 9/235) dhe Ibën Mendeh në et-Teuhid (83/1).
Them: Senedi i këtij hadithi është i mirë, të gjithë transmetusit i ka të plotëbesueshëm. Ndërsa Hejthemiu (7/347) thotë: "E transmeton Bezzari, në atë sened gjendet Bekijje, i cili është mudel-lis.
Them: Është mudel-lis, por, në tre transmetimet tek Ebu Nuajmi është shprehur se ka dëgjuar direkt. Kështu është edhe te Ibën Mende dhe te Ibën Davudi, por te ky transmetim i fundit nuk qëndron fjalia kyçe, gjegjësisht fjalia: "... dhe se nuk mund ta shihni Zotin para se të vdisni".

Paragrafi 10: Ky paragraf është mutevatir, është transmetuar nga një grup i sahabëve. Tahrixhi i haditheve të shumicës prej tyre kaloi. Këtu do të mjaftohem vetëm duke treguar se ku i përmendëm:
Një: Hadithin e Abdullah ibën Omerit në faqet: 51, 52 dhe 62.
Dy: Hadithi i Enes ibën Malikut në faqen 53.
Tre: Hadithi i Ajshes në faqen 59 dhe 60.
Katër: Hadithi i Ummu Selemes në faqen 60.
Pesë: Hadithi i Sa'd ibën Ebi vekkasit në faqen 62.
Gjashtë: Hadithi i Ebu Seid el-Hudriut në faqen 64.
Shtatë: Hadithi i Xhabir ibën Abdullahut në faqen 64.
Tetë: Hadithi i Ubade ibën Samitit në faqen 67.
Nëntë: Hadithi i Esma bint Jezidi el-Ensarijes, vijon në faqet 75-76.
Dhjetë: Hadithi i një njeriut nga shokët e Resulullahut, salallahu alejhi ue selem, vijon poashtu në faqen 71.
Njëmbëdhjetë: Hadithi i Ibën Abbasit nga Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, se ai ka thënë: "Dexhalli është i verbër, i bardhë, i përngjet shumë Abduluzza ibën Katanit, Allahu e shkatërroftë dhe e mposhtë, por, Zoti juaj nuk është i verbër".
E transmeton Ibën Huzejme në librin "et-Teuhid" (fq.31), Ibën Hibbani (1900), Ahmedi (1/240, 313), djali i tij në "es-Sunne" (fq.137), Taberaniu në "el-Kebir" (11711), Hanbeli në "el-Fiten" (45/1) dhe Ibën Mendeh në "et-Teuhid" (83/1).
Them: Senedin e ka sahih, dhe sipas kushteve të Muslimit.

Paragrafi 11: Këtë e kanë transmetuar disa sahabë:
Një: Enes ibën Maliku, hadithi i tij kaloi në faqen 53.
Dy: Ajsheja, hadithi i saj kaloi në faqen 61.
Tre: Disa shokë të Resulullahut, salallahu alejhi ue selem, ky hadith kaloi në faqen 67.
Katër: Abdullah ibën Omeri, hadithi i tij kaloi në faqen 52.
Pesë: Hudhejfe ibën Jemani, hadithi i tij kaloi në faqen 51 (në fusnotë).
Gjashtë: Nufejri, babai i Xhubejrit, hadithin e tij e bëmë tahrixh në faqen 59.
Shtatë: Ebu Bekrete eth-Thekafij, ka thënë: Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, ka thënë: "Dexhalli e ka të verbërt syrin e majtë, midis syve e ka të shkruar: kafir, e lexon ai që di dhe ai që nuk di të lexojë".
E transmeton Ahmedi (5/38).
Them: Senedin e ka sahih. Hejthemiu (7/337) ka thënë: "Transmetuesit i ka të plotëbesueshëm".
Tetë: Nga Sefineja, vijon në faqen 73.
Nëntë: Nga Xhabir ibën Abdullahu, vijon poashtu në faqet 71-73.
Dhjetë: Nga Esma bint jezid el-Ensarije, vijon në faqet 75-76.

Paragrafi 12: Ky paragraf poashtu është mutevatir, është përmendur në hadithet e shumicës së sahabëve që i përmendëm deri tani.

Paragrafi 13: Ky paragraf poashtu është transmetuar nga një grup i sahabëve:
Një: Nga Hudhejfe ibën Jemani, i cili ka thënë: Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, ka thënë: "Dexhalli e ka të verbërt syrin e majtë, ka shumë flokë. Posedon xhenet dhe zjarr, zjarri i tij është xheneti, ndërsa xheneti i tij është zjarri", në një transmetim shtoi: "Kush hyn në lumin e tij, i humben sevapet dhe ngarkohet me gjunahe. E kush hyn në zjarrin e tij, e fiton shpërblimin dhe i fshehen mëkatet".
E transmeton Muslimi (8/195), Ibën Maxhe (2/506) dhe Ahmedi (5/397). Edhe transmetimi i dytë gjendet tek ai (5/403) me zinxhir hasen, ndërsa Hakimi (4/433) thotë se është sahih, dhe në këtë e pëlqeu edhe Dhehebiu. Poashtu e transmeton Ebu Davudi (4244). Si dhe është i bërë tahrixh në librin "el-Mishkah" (nr.5396  recenzimi i dytë). 
Dy: Nga njëri prej shokëve të Resulullahut, salallahu alejhi ue selem, ka thënë: E kam dëgjuar Resulullahun, salallahu alejhi ue selem, duke thënë: "Ua kam tërhequr vërejtjen nga dexhalli, çdo pejgamber ia ka tërhequr vërejtjen popullit të vet nga ai: Ai ushqehet, ka flokë të dredha, syrin e majtë e ka të verbër, ai lëshon shi por nuk mund të mbijë drunjtë. Do të merr një njeri dhe do ta vrasë, pastaj do ta ngjallë, e më pas nuk do të mund ta vasë askënd. Ai posedon xhenet dhe zjarr, lum, ujë dhe një kodër bukë. Por, dijeni se xheneti i tij është zjarri e zjarri i tij është xheneti. Do të qëndron tek ju katërdhjetë ditë, gjatë ato ditëve do të shkelë çdo vend, përpos katër xhamive: Xhaminë e Mekes, xhaminë e Medinës, Tur dhe xhaminë e Aksasë. Nëse u ngatërrohet çështja apo jeni në dyshim, dijeni se Allahu nuk është i verbër.
E transmeton Ahmedi (5/434, 435) dhe Hanbeli (45/2  55/2).
Them: Senedi është sahih, bile pjesën e parë e transmeton edhe Ibën Mendeh në "et-Teuhid" (83/1) me këtë shtesë: "... dhe dijeni se Allahu nuk është i verbër, Allahu nuk është i verbër, Allahu nuk është i verbër" dhe thotë: "Zinxhiri i tij është me transmetues të pranueshëm me konsensus".
Tre: Nga Xhabir ibën Abdullahi, i cili ka thënë: Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, ka thënë: "Dexhalli do të paraqitet kur të dobësohet praktikimi i fesë dhe kur t'i kthehet shpina dijes. Katërdhjetë ditë do të shëtitë nëpër tokë, një ditë është sa një vjet, një sa një muaj, një sa një javë, ndërsa ditët tjera sikurse ditët e zakonshme. Do të udhëton me një gomar, që do të ketë kokën e gjërë katërdhjetë llërë. Dexhalli njerëzve do t'u thotë: Unë jam Zoti juaj, por është i verbër, ndërsa Zoti juaj nuk është i verbër, midis syve i shkruan kafir  k f r, do të mund ta lexojë çdo besimtar, di apo nuk di të shkruajë. Do të shkelë çdo vend e burim përveç Mekës e Medinës, Allahu e ka privuar nga ato dy qytete, në dyert e të cilave qëndrojnë melekë. Do të ketë kodra nga buka. Njerëzit do të jenë në mundime, përveç atyre që e pasojnë atë. Ai do t'i ketë dy lumej  unë di për të më shumë se ai vetë  për njërin lumë thotë se është xheneti, e për lumin tjetër thotë se është zjarri. Kush do të futet në atë që e quan xhenet, aty do të gjejë zjarrin, e kush futet në atë që e quan zjarr, aty do të gjejë xhenetin. Do t'i jep Allahu me vete djaj që do tu flasin njerëzve, do të jetë një sprovë shumë e madhe, do ta urdhëron qiellin për shi dhe në sy të njerëzit do të duket ai shi. Do ta vrasë një njeri, e pastaj do ta ngjallë në sy të njerëzve, ndërsa tjetër njeri nuk do të mund të vrasë, dhe do të thojë: O njerëz! Këtë a mund ta bëjë dikush përveç Zotit?! E muslimanët do të ikin te kodra Duhan në Sham, ai do të vijë pas tyre, do t'i rrethojë shumë ashpër dhe do t'i maltretojë shumë. Atëherë zbret Isau, biri Merjemes, në kohë të syfyrit, dhe do të thërret: O njerëz, ç'ju pengoi t'i kundërviheni këtij gënjeshtari, këtij të keqi? Kush është ky djall  do të thonë. Do të nisen, dhe do të habiten kur të shohin se ai është Isai, biri Merjemes, alejhi salatu ue selam. Do të ngriten për në namaz, e do t'i thonë: Urdhëro, o shpirt i Zotit! Ai thotë: Le të urdhërojë imami juaj për t'ua falë namazin. Pasi ta falin namazin e sabahut, do të nisen drejt dexhallit. Kur ta takojnë atë, do të fillohet të shkrihet sikurse shkrihet kripa në ujë. Atëherë, i afrohet Isai dhe e vretë, bile edhe guri e druri do të thërrasin: O shpirt i Zotit! Ky është çifut. Kështuqë, do ta vretë secilin që ishte pasues i dexhallit".
E transmeton Ahmedi (3/367-368), i cili thotë: Na ka treguar Muhammed ibën Sabik, na ka treguar Ibrahim ibën Tahman, nga Ebu Zubejri, nga Xhabiri.
Poashtu e ka transmetuar Ibën Huzejme në "et-Teuhid" (fq.31-32), dhe Hakimi (4/530) me dy zinxhire tjera nga Ibrahim ibën Tahmani, por shkurtimisht.
Them: Transmetuesit e këtij senedi janë të plotëbesueshëm, transmetues që gjenden në librat e vërteta. Përveç Ebu Zubejrit, i cili është mudel-lis, duke ia shtuar edhe faktin se ai në këtë zinxhir nuk është shprehur se ka dëgjuar direkt. Edhepse kështu është gjendja, Hakimi ka thënë: "Senedin e ka të vërtetë", në këtë e ka pëlqyer edhe Dhehebiu!
Katër: Nga Sefineja, shërbëtorja e Resulullahut, salallahu alejhi ue selem, e cila ka thënë: Gjatë një ligjërimit Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, tha: "Secili pejgamber që ishte para meje, ia tërhoqi vërejtjen popullit të vet nga dexhalli. Ai, syrin e majtë e ka të verbërt, ndërsa në syrin e djathtë ka një gungë të vrazhdë. Midis syve i shkruan: Kafir. Do të ketë me vete dy lugina. Njëra është xhenet e tjetra zjarr, por xheneti i tij është zjarri i vërtetë, ndërsa zjarri i tij është xheneti i vërtetë... do të vazhdojë kështu derisa të arrijë në Sham, e në Akabe Efik, do ta shkatërrojë Allahu subhanehu ue teala".
E transmeton Ahmedi (5/221-222), Hanbeli në "el-Fiten" (49/1) dhe Ibën Asakiri (1/617).
Them: Senedi është hasen, kur të mirren parasysh hadithet-dëshmi. Ibën Kethiri në "en-Nihaje" (1/124) ka thënë: "Senedi i këtij hadithi s'prishë punë"!
Pesë: Nga Ebu Hurejre, teksti sëbashku me tahrixhin e tij kaloi në faqen 61.

Paragrafi 14: Ky paragraf gjendet edhe në dy hadithe, pa pjesën e kërkimit të ndihmës:
Një: Nga Nevvas ibën Sem'ani, kaloi në faqen 56-58.
Dy: Nga Nufejri, babai i Xhubejrit, kaloi në faqen 59.

Paragrafi 15: Momentalisht nuk kam gjetur hadith që dëshmon për këtë, por nëse është i vërtetë, atëherë duket qartë se bëhet fjalë për zjarr të vërtetë, e nuk është veç mashtrim nga ana e tij, Allahu e mallkoftë.
Po, ed-Dani në el-Fiten (134/2) ka transmetuar nga Esbeg ibën Nebateh, zinxhiri i të cilit përfundon te Aliju (hadith meukuf), radijallahu anhu: "Kush bie në bela me zjarrin e tij, le të lexojë ajetet e fundit të sures Kehf, ashtuqë zjarri do t'i bëhet i ftohtë dhe shpëtues... atëbotë përkrahësit e tij do të jenë ata që e kanë ngrënë kamatën  dhjetë me dymbëdhjetë  dhe fëmijtë e zinasë". 
Por, ky Esbegu është metruk (i braktisur) dhe shumë i dobët, andaj nuk është në rregull të marrim në konsideratë hadithin e tij.

Paragrafi 16: Për këtë paragraf ekzistojnë dy hadithe  dëshmi:
Një: Hadithi i Esma bint Jezid el-Ensarijje, nga ajo e transmeton Shehër ibën Hausheb. Ajo thotë: "Erdhi Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, me disa shokë të tij, foli për dexhallin, dhe aty tha: Para se të paraqitet dexhalli do të jenë tre vite, në njërin vit qielli do ta ndalë një të tretën e shiut dhe toka një të tretën e bimëve. Në vitin tjetër qielli do ta ndalë dy të tretat e shiut dhe toka dy të tretat e bimëve. Ndërsa në vitin e tretë edhe qielli edhe toka do të ndalin gjithë çka kanë pasur, derisa të shkatërrohet çdo përtypës dhe thundror.
Nga sprovat më të vështira, është kur t'i drejtohet bedeviut: Nëse unë ta ngjalli devenë tënde, me gji të mëdhaja dhe xhungë të gjata, a do të besosh se unë jam Zoti yt? Do të thotë: Po. Atëherë, djajt do të personifikohen [në formë të devesë së tij, dhe ky do t'i besojë]. Poashtu do t'i thotë dikujt: Nëse unë ta ngjalli babain, vëllain dhe nënën, a do të besosh se unë jam Zoti yt? Tha: Po. Atëherë, djajt do të personifikohn [në format e tyre, dhe ky do t'i besojë dexhallit].
Pastaj: Doli Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, për nevojë të tij, e unë ia afrova ujin për abdest. Të tjerët filluan me dënesje dhe e ngritën zërin shumë, e Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, u kthye duke e hapur derën dhe tha: Mehjem? [ishte kjo një fjalë që e thonte Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, kur dëshironte të pyet. Esmaja vazhdoi:] Thash: O i dërguar i Allahut! Ua trishtove zemrat kur e përmende dexhallin. Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, tha: [Mos u brengosni] nëse paraqitet duke qenë unë në mesin tuaj, mjaftoj unë kundër tij. E nëse vdes, Allahu është zëvendësi im për çdo besimtar.
[Esmaja tha: thash: Atëbotë, a do t'i kemi zemrat ashtu si i kemi sot, o i dërguar i Allahut? Tha: "Po, ndoshta edhe më të mira, por atij do t'i jipen të gjitha frytet dhe ushqimet e tokës".
Ajo tha: Për Zotin, kur familja ime përgatisin brumin për bukë, unë nuk mund të duroj nga uria], e si do të mbijetojnë njerëzit atëbotë?
Tha: Do të mbijetojnë ashtu si mbijetojnë banorët e qiellit.
Esmaja tha: O i dërguar i Allahut! Ne e dijmë se melekët nuk hanë e as nuk pinë.
Tha: Mirëpo, ata e lavdërojnë dhe madhërojnë Allahun. Lavdërimi dhe madhërimi i Allahut do të jetë ushqim për besimtarët ato ditë. [Kush ishte prezent dhe dëgjoi fjalët e mia, le t'ia kumtojë atij që nuk ka qenë këtu. Dijeni se Allahu është i plotë, nuk është i verbërt, ndërsa dexhalli është i verbërt në një sy. Midis syve i shkruan: Kafir, do ta lexojë secili që di apo nuk di të shkruajë]".
E transmeton Abdurrezzaku në "el-Musannef" (11/ 391/ 20821), et-Tajalisi (2/ 217/ 2775), Ahmedi (6/ 453, 453 dhe 455), Hanbel ibën Is'hak esh-Shejbani në "el-Fiten" (dorëshkrim 45/ 1-2 dhe 46/1), Ibën Asakiri në "et-Tarih" (1/ 616-617), Abdullahu në "es-Sunne" (141). Ndërsa pjesën e fundit me rrugë nga Shehri e transmeton edhe Ebu Amër ed-Dani në "el-Fiten" (126/ 1).
Ibën Kethiri (1/135) ka thënë: "Ky sened nuk prishë punë".
Ndërsa në transmetim tjetër tek Ahmedi (6/454), Hanbeli (54/1-2) dhe Abdurrezaku me rrugë të Ibën Hathjem nga Shehri deri te Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, transmetohet me këtë tekst: "Dexhalli do të qëndrojë në tokë katërdhjetë vjet, viti do të jetë sa një muaj, muaji sa një javë,  java sa një ditë, ndërsa dita sa djegja e një dege në zjarr".
Hejthemiu (7/347) thotë: "E transmeton Taberaniu, por në atë sened gjendet Shehër ibën Hausheb, e nuk mund ta pranojmë nga ai kundërshtimin që i ka bërë haditheve të vërteta: Ai do të qëndrojë katërdhjetë ditë e në këtë hadith thuhet katërdhjetë vjet. Ndërsa transmetuesit tjerë janë të plotëbesueshëm."
Dy: Hadithi i Xhabirit, i cili kaloi në faqet 71-73, aty thuhet:
"Allahu do t'i lejojë atij djaj, që do t'u flasin njerëzve".

Paragrafi 17: Për këtë paragraf ka disa hadithe:
Një: Nga Ebu Seid el-Hudriju, i cili ka thënë: Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, na foli për dexhallin, në mes tjerash tha: 
"Do të paraqitet dexhalli, ai do ta ketë të ndaluar të hyjë në Medinë. Atëbotë, një njeri [i ri e i fortë] [nga besimtarët], i cili do të jetë njeriu më i mirë ose prej më të mirëve, do t'i delë dexhallit përpara dhe do t'i thotë: Ti je dexhalli, për të cilin Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, na ka treguar për të. Dexhalli thotë: Po ta kisha vrarë këtë njeri dhe ngjalli, a do të kishit dyshuar se unë jam zot? Thonë: Jo. Ashtuqë, e vretë atë njeri dhe e ngjallë. Kur të ngjallet, ky njeri do të thotë: Pasha Allahun, sikurse sot, asnjëherë nuk e kam pasur më të qartë çështjen se ti je dexhalli. Do të synojë ta vretë përsëri, por nuk do të mundet".
E transmeton Abdurrezaku (20824), i cili thotë: Na ka informuar Ma'meri nga Zuhriu, i cili thotë: Më ka treguar Ubejdullah ibën Abdullah ibën Utbe se Ebu Seid el-Hudriju ka thënë: - e përmendi hadithin dhe shtoi - : "Ma'meri ka thënë: Kam dëgjuar se pjesa mes qafës dhe klavikulat do t'i shndërrohet në bakër. Dhe kam dëgjuar se ai do të jetë Hidri, të cilin do ta vretë dexhalli dhe do ta ringjallë".
Nëpërmjet Abdurrezakit e transmeton edhe Ibën Hibbani (6763).
Nga Abdurrezaku e ka transmetuar edhe Ahmedi (3/36) por pa shtesën e Ma'merit që e përmendëm.
Gjithashtu e ka transmetuar edhe Buhariu (13/86-88), Muslimi (8/199), Ibën Mendeh (95/1) me rrugë tjetër nga Zuhriu. Por Muslimi shtoi: "Ebu Is'haku ka thënë: Thuhet se ai njeri do të jetë Hidri, alejhi selam".
Them: Emri i Ebu Is'hakut është Ibrahim ibën Muhammed ibën Sufjan, asket i njohur. Është njëri nga transmetuesit e librit "Sahihul Muslim", siç ka qenë Ijadi, Neveviu etj. Këtë e thotë me vendosmëri edhe Hafidh Ibën Haxheri (13/88-89).
Them: Këtij teksti i ka paraprirë edhe dëgjimi i Ma'merit (që kaloi), por ajo nuk është argument ngase nuk dihet se prej kujt e ka dëgjuar atë. Por, edhe të dihej se kush e ka thënë atë fjalë, sërish nuk ka argument ngase zinxhiri do të ishte i këputur (mektuë). Si dhe, Hidri ka vdekur para Resulullahut, salallahu alejhi ue selem, sipas mendimit më të vërtetë të dijetarëve. Për këtë shkak, Ibnul Arabi ka thënë: "Kam dëgjuar se dikush thotë: dexhallin do ta vretë Hidri. Por, për këtë pretendim nuk ekziston argument".
Dy: Nga një njeri prej shokëve të Resulullahut, salallahu alejhi ue selem, kaloi në faqen 71, aty thuhej:
"Do të merr një njeri dhe do ta vretë, pastaj do ta ngjallë, e më pas nuk do të mund ta vret askënd".
Tre: Nga Nevvas ibën Sem'ani, kaloi në faqen 56-58, në të thuhej: "Pastaj do të thërret një djalosh të ri, do ti bjerë me shpatë dhe do ta ndajë dukshëm në dy pjesë. Pastaj, do ta thirrë sërish, e ai do të ngritet i buzëqeshur".
Katër: Nga Abdullah ibën Magnem, pjesa e parë e këtij hadithi kaloi në faqen 66, në pjesën tjetër thuhet: "Pastaj do të thërret një njeri  sipas asaj që shihet  dhe do të urdhërojë të vritet. Pastaj, çdo pjesë e trupit do t'i pritet dhe do t'i ndahet njerëzve që ta shohin mirë. Pastaj, i bën bashkë ato pjesë, do t'u bjerë me shkopin e tij, e ai njeri do të ngjallet. Dhe dexhalli do të thotë: Ja, unë jam Allahu, jap jetë dhe vdekje. Por e gjithë kjo do të jetë magji, do t'i magjepsë sytë e njerëzve, a në realitet nuk ka ndodhur asgjë."
Them: Senedi i këtij hadithi është i dobët, bilë me këtë kontekst është munker (i keq). Allahu e di më së miri.
Pesë: Nga Abdullah ibën Amri, vijon në paragrafin vijues.

Paragrafi 18: Ka dy hadithe:
Një: Nga Ebu Seid el-Hudriju, i cili ka thënë: Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, ka thënë: "Kur të paraqitet dexhalli, njëri nga besimtarët do të niset drejt tij, por ushtarët e dexhallit do ta takojnë dhe do t'i thonë: Ku je nisur? Thotë: Jam nisur te ky që paska dalur. Do të thonë: A nuk e beson zotin tonë? Thotë: Çështja e Zotit është e qartë. Thonë: Mbyteni! Por, një grup prej tyre do të thotë: A keni harruar se zoti (dexhalli)  u ka ndaluar që vrasjen të mos e kryen askush pos tij? Pas kësaj, e marrin njeriun dhe shkojnë te dexhalli. Në momentin kur e sheh ky besimtari, do të thotë: O njerëz, ky është dexhalli të cilin e ka përmendur Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem. Dexhalli do të urdhërojë: Merreni dhe shtrijeni me fytyrë përtokë dhe rriheni. Nga kjo rrahje do t'i zgjërohet shpina e barku. Dexhalli do të vazhdojë: Tani a beson në mua? Besimtari do t'ia kthejë: Ti je mesihu gënjeshtar. Atëherë, dexhalli do të urdhërojë që të sharrohet në dy pjesë. Pastaj, dexhalli do të kalojë mes atyre dy pjesëve dhe do të thotë: Çohu! E ai do të ngritet, i gjallë. Pastaj do t'i thotë: Tani a beson në mua? Besimtari ia kthen: Tani edhe më bindshëm e di se ti je dexhalli, ndërsa o ju njerëz, tanimë askënd nuk mundet ta dëmtojë dexhalli. Dexhalli, përsëri do ta kapë për ta therrur, por pjesa mes qafës dhe klavikulit të besimtarit do të shndërrohet në bakër, ashtuqë nuk do të mundet ta therrë. Atëherë, dexhalli do ta kapë dhe do ta hedhë. Njerëzit do të mendojnë se e ka hedhur në zjarr, a në realitet ai është futur në xhenet". Poashtu Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, tha: "Ky është njeriu me dëshmi më madhështore tek Allahu".
E transmeton Muslimi (8/200), Ibën Mende (95/1) me zinxhir nga Kajs ibën Vehbi nga Ebul Vedak nga Ebu Seidi.
Poashtu e ka transmetuar edhe Hakimi dhe të tjerë që i përmendëm (në faqen 63) me zinxhir nga Atije nga Ebu Seidi me tekst të ngjashëm.
Dy: Nga Abdullah ibën Amri nga Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, se për dexhallin ka thënë: "Nëse diç keni të paqartë rreth tij, dijeni se Allahu nuk është i verbër. Ai do të paraqitet dhe do të qëndrojë në tokë katërdhjetë mëngjese, do të shkelë çdo vend përveç Qabesë, Bejtul Makdisit dhe Medinës. Një muj do të jetë sa një javë, një javë sa një ditë. Do të ketë në pronësi xhenet dhe xhehenem, por, dijeni se xheneti i tij është xhehenem, e xhehenemi i tij është xhenet. Do të ketë një kodër nga buka dhe një lum me ujë të pishëm. Do të kapë një njeri, e tjetër njeri s'do të mund ta mbisundojë, dhe do t'i thotë: Çka thua për mua? Thotë: Ti je armik i Allahut, ti je dexhalli, gënjeshtari. Atëherë, dexhalli do të merr një sharr, do t'ia afrojë te koka dhe do ta sharrojë derisa të bie në tokë. Pastaj do ta ringjallë, dhe do t'i thotë: Çka thua tani? Thotë: Vallahi, më shumë se sot asnjëherë nuk e kam pasur çështjen aq të qartë, ti je armik i Allahut, dexhalli për të cilin na ka treguar Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem. Atëherë dexhalli do t'i vërsulet me shpatë por nuk do të mund të bëjë gjë. Ashtuqë do të thotë: Largojeni nga unë".
Hejthemiu (7/350) ka thënë: "e transmeton Taberaniu, por në atë zinxhir ka njerëz që nuk i njoh".
Mu për këtë Dhehebiu e ka konsideruar të çuditshëm këtë hadith, siç e tregon këtë Hafidh Ibën Kethiri nga Dhehebiu në librin en-Nihaje (1/134).
Vërejtje: Në këto dy hadithe shohim se dexhalli do ta therrë besimtarin me sharrë, a në hadithin e Nevvasit, që e kemi përmendur thuhet "do ti bjerë me shpatë dhe do ta ndajë dukshëm në dy pjesë".
Ibën Haxheri (13/87) ka thënë: Ibnul Arabi ka thënë: Pajtimi mes këtyre dy haditheve bëhet duke thënë se bëhet fjalë për dy njerëz të ndryshëm, që të dytë do t'i vretë ndryshe".
Vazhdon Ibën Haxheri: "Kështu ka thënë, por ajo që dihet është se nuk bëhet fjalë për dy persona, por transmetimi që përmendë sharrën e sqaron transmetimin që e përmendë shpatën. Me siguri shpata e tij do të jetë me dhëmbë, ashtuqë do të jetë si sharrë, me qëllim që t'ia shton dhimbjet gjatë vrasjes. Pra, fjala: "do t'i bjerë me shpatë" e komenton fjalën: "sharrojë". Ndërsa fjala: "do ta ndajë dukshëm në dy pjesë" aludon se ku do të përfundojë sharrimi".

Paragrafi 19: Për këtë dëshmojnë dy hadithe:
Një: Hadithi i Nevvas ibën Sem'anit, që kaloi në faqet 56-58.
Dy: Hadithi i Esma bint Jezid el-Ensarijje që gjithashtu kaloi në faqet 75-76.

Paragrafi 20: Për këtë paragraf gjithashtu dëshmojnë dy hadithet që i përmendëm më lartë.

Paragrafi 21: Edhe për këtë paragraf dëshmojnë dy hadithet që i përmendëm më lartë.

Paragrafi 22: Ky paragraf është evidentuar në disa hadithe nga disa as'habë:
Një: Nga Enes ibën Maliku, hadithi i tij vijon në pjesën ku do të flasim rreth paragrafit 24.
Dy: Nga Fatime bint Kajsi, në tregimin e Xhessase-së dhe dexhallit  nga transmetimi i Temim ed-Dari. Aty qëndron se dexhalli ka thënë: "Unë do t'ju informoj për mua: Unë jam dexhalli, edhe pak kohë, dhe do të me lejohet të dalë. Pasi të dalë, do të ecë në tokë dhe brenda katërdhjet netëve nuk do të lë fshat pa e shkelur, përveç Mekes dhe Tajbes. Unë jam i privuar nga ato dyja, kur të dua të hy në njërën nga ato, do të më takojë një melek, me shpatë të shkëlqyer në dorë dhe nuk do të më lejojë të hyjë. Poashtu në çdo hyrje të qytetit do të ketë melekë rojtarë". Kur e dëgjoi Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, këtë tregim, me shkopin e tij i ra minberit dhe tha: Kjo është Tajbe, kjo është Tajbe, kjo është Tajbe (d.m.th. Medineja), a nuk ju tregoja edhe unë kështu? Njerëzit thanë: Po. Poashtu tha: "Më pëlqeu tregimi i Temim ed-Dariut, sepse ai tregim ishte në pajtim të plotë me atë që unë ju kam treguar, poashtu edhe për Mekën e Medinën".
E transmeton Muslimi (8/205), Ahmedi (6/413 dhe 418), Tajalisiu, shkurtimisht (2/218-219), Ebu Davudi (2/214-215), Hanbeli (44/2-45/1), Ibën Mende (98/1-2) me disa zinxhirë nga Amir esh-Sha'bi nga Fatime bint Kajsi.
Poashtu e ka transmetuar Tirmidhiu (2254), Ibën Maxhe (2/506-508), el-Axhurri (fq. 376-379) shkurtimisht; por nuk e kanë përmendur Mekën. Kështu është transmetimi i Imam Ahmedit (6/373-374) dhe Ibën Mendes (97/2).
Tre: Nga Ajsheja, radijallahu anha. Sha'biju për transmetimin e fundit të Imam Ahmedit që e përmendëm, ka thënë: E kam takuar Muharer ibën Ebi Hurejren, dhe ia tregova hadithin e Fatime bin Kajsit, e ai më tha: Dëshmoj se babai im më ka treguar kështu njëjtë si të ka treguar Fatimeja; porse ai ka thënë: Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, ka thënë: "Ai është kah Lindja". 
Vazhdoi, pastaj kam takuar Kasim ibën Muhammedin, dhe ia tregova hadithin e Fatimes, dhe ai më tha: Dëshmoj se Ajsheja më ka treguar njëjtë si të ka treguar Fatimeja, vetëmse ajo ka thënë: "Dy haremet për të do të jenë të ndaluara: Mekeja dhe Medineja".
E transmeton Ahmedi (6/373-374 dhe 417-418) me zinxhir nga Muxhalidi nga Amiri.
Muxhalidi  ibën Seid  nuk është i fortë dhe nuk e ka memorizuar përmendjen e Mekës në hadithin e Fatimes. Mu për këtë, ka bërë dallim mes hadithit të saj dhe hadithit të Ajshes, radijallahu anha. Ndërsa, në realitet ato hadithe janë në pajtim. Sepse përmendja e Mekës në hadithin e Fatimes është e vërtetuar te Muslimi dhe të tjerë, siç u pa në hadithet nga Amiri nga Fatimeja.
Poashtu në një transmetim të Ahmedit (6/241) me zinxhir nga Davudi  ibën Ebi Hind  nga Amiri nga Ajsheja deri te Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, shkurtimisht qëndron: "Dexhalli nuk do të hyjë në Meke e as në Medinë".
Them: Senedi i tij është i vërtetë sipas kushteve të Muslimit.
Edhe Ibën Mende e ka transmetuar kështu përafërsisht.
Katër: Nga Ebu Hurejre, radijallahu anhu, i cili ka thënë: Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, ka thënë: "Në hyrjet e Medinës ka melekë, aty nuk mund të hyn epidemia e as dexhalli".
E transmeton Buhariu (4/76), Muslimi (4/120), Ahmedi (2/237 dhe 331), dhe ed-Dani (128/2) me disa zinxhirë nga Ebu Hurejre, radijallahu anhu.
Poashtu në zinxhir tjetër të Ahmedit (2/483) me këtë teskt: "Medineja dhe Mekeja janë përplot me melekë, në çdo hyrje të tyre...".
Ndërsa në transmetim tjetër të Muslimit dhe Ebu Ja'lasë gjithashtu (292/2  kopje nga libraria) qëndron: "Dexhalli do të vijë nga Lindja, ambicja e tij është të hyjë në Medinë saqë arrinë te kodra e Uhudit, por melekët do ta detyrojnë të kthehet kah Shami, dhe atje do të shkatërrohet".
Pesë: Nga Ebu Bekrete eth-Thekafij, i cili ka thënë: Shumë bisedë u bë rreth Musejlemetul kedhdhabit, para se të sqaronte Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, çështjen e tij. 
Për atë person, Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, ka thënë: "Sa i përket çështjes së këtij personi për të cilin keni bërë shumë bisedë, ai nuk është më tepër se një nga tridhjetë gënjeshtarët e mëdhenj që do të paraqiten para kijametit. Poashtu dijeni se,  nuk do të ketë asnjë vend që nuk do ta kaplojë trishtimi i dexhallit, përveç Medinës, në çdo hyrje të saj do të ketë dy melekë që do t'i rezistojnë trishtimit të dexhallit".
E transmeton Abdurrezaki (20823), Ahmedi (5/41 dhe 47) nga Ebu Bekrete dhe nga tjetër, gjegjësisht nga Ma'meri nga Zuhriu nga Talha ibën Abdullah ibën Auf nga Ebu Bekrete.
Them: Ky sened në shikim të parë duket i vërtetë, sepse transmetuesit i ka të plotëbesueshëm, gjegjësisht të Buhariut; por, ky Ma'meri i ka kundërshtuar dy transmetuesë tjerë të plotëbesueshëm. Ata janë: Ukajli  ibën Halid el-Ejli  dhe Ibën Ehi ibën Shihab  emri i plotë: Muhammed ibën Abdullah ibën Muslim - , që të dy kanë thënë: nga Ibën Shihabi nga Talha se Ijad ibën Musafië e ka lajmëruar nga Ebu Bekrete.
Transmetoi Ahmedi (5/46).
Them: Senedi i dytë është më i vërtetë , ndërsa, ky Ijadi është i panjohur (mexhhul). Por, ekziston hadith-ndihmës për pjesën e dytë të hadithit të tij. Ai ka thënë: Ibrahim ibën Sa'di nga babai i tij nga gjyshi i tij nga Ebu Bekrete, radijallahu anhu, se Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, ka thënë: 
"Trishtimi i dexhallit nuk mund të hyjë në Medinë, atëbotë ajo do t'i ketë shtatë dyer, në çdo derë nga dy melekë".
Transmetoi Buhariu (4/76), Ahmedi (5/43 dhe 47), si dhe Hakimi e ka shënuar në Mustedrekun e tij, por kjo është gabim! 
Gjithashtu për këtë hadith ekziston hadith-dëshmi nga Ebu Hurejre që gjendet te Buhariu poashtu me numër 5731, me zinxhir nga Maliku. Kjo gjendet në librin "el-Muvattaë" (3/88).
Gjashtë: Nga një njeri prej shokëve të Resulullahut, salallahu alejhi ue selem, ky hadith kaloi. (në faqen 71).
Shtatë: Nga Xhabir ibën Abdullahu, edhe hadithi i tij kaloi (në faqet 71-73), por së shpejti vijon me zinxhir tjetër.
Tetë: Nga Ebu Seid el-Hudriju, kaloi. (në faqet 77-78).
Nëntë: Nga Abdullah ibën Amri, poashtu kaloi. (në faqen 81)
Dhjetë: Nga Enesi, hadithi i tij është i njëjtë sikur hadithi i Ebu Hurejres në dy Sahihët.
E transmeton Buhariu (7134), Tirmidhiu (2243), Ibën Hibbani (6766) dhe Ahmedi (3/202, 206 dhe 277).

Paragrafi 23: Ka disa hadithe:
Një: Nga Fatime bint Kajsi, pak para e përmendëm tekstin. (fq. 82-83).
Dy: Nga Xhabiri poashtu, ai ka thënë:
Një ditë, Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, hypi në minber dhe tha: "O njerëz! Nuk kam dalur për t'u treguar ndonjë lajm që më ka ardhur nga qielli (dhe e përmendi hadithin e Xhessase-së shkurtimisht, aty thuhet :buzeqeshje:  Ai është dexhalli, toka do t'i nënshtrohet për katërdhjetë ditë, përveç tokës së Tajbe-së". 
Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, ka thënë: "Tajbeja është Medina, në çdo derë të saj do të ketë melek, që me shpatë të hequr nga këllëfi e pengon, njëashtu edhe në Mekë".
E transmeton Ebu Ja'la në Musnedin e tij (fq. 112/2 dhe 113/2) me dy zinxhirë nga Muhammed ibën Fudajli, i cili thotë: na ka treguar Velid ibën Xhemië nga Ebu Selemete ibën Abdurrahman nga Xhabiri, radijallahu anhu.
Them: Ky sened është hasen, dhe atë sipas kushteve të Muslimit. 
Hejthemiu (7/346) ka thënë: "E transmeton Ebu Ja'la me dy senede. Transmetuesit e njërit sened janë transmetues të Sahihëve".
Tre: Nga Mihxhen ibën el-Edraë, i cili ka thënë: Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, më dërgoi në një punë, e pastaj më takoi në një prej rrugëve të Medinës. Hypi në kodrën e Uhudit, por edhe unë hypa me të. U kthye kah Medina dhe i tha: "E mjera ti  apo: e mjera ajo - ! Vend, që do ta braktisin banorët e saj kur frutet do t'i ketë më të pjekura se kurrë, ato frute do t'i hanë shpezët dhe kafshët e egra. Poashtu, në dashtë Allahu, në të nuk do të mund të hyjë dexhalli. Saherë që do të tentojë të hyjë, në çdo hyrje të Medinës do ta pengojë melek me shpatë të hequr nga këllëfi".
E transmeton Hakimi (4/427) dhe ka thënë: Senedin e ka sahih! Në këtë e ka pëlqyer Dhehebiu!
Them: Ky sened ka zinxhir të këputur (munkatië), siç do të vijon sqarimi.

Paragrafi 24: Ka disa hadithe:
Një: Nga Ibën Omeri, radijallahu anhuma, i cili ka thënë: Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, ka thënë: 
"Dexhalli do të zbretë në këtë kënetë, afër një hendeku. Gratë janë ato që më së shumti do të shkojnë pas tij. Do të vijë çështja deri aty që mashkulli të kthehet te e dashura e tij, te nëna e tij, te bija e tij, te motra e tij dhe te halla e tij për t'i lidhur, nga frika se do t'i bashkangjiten dexhallit. Pas kësaj, muslimanët do të triumfojnë mbi të dhe do ta vrasin atë dhe grupin e tij. Saqë, jehuditë do të fshehen pas drunjve e gurëve, por guri e druri do t'i thotë muslimanit: Pas meje kam një jehudi, vrite!"
E transmeton Ahmedi (2/67) dhe Hanbeli në el-Fiten (51/2-52/1).
Them: Senedi i këtij hadithi do të ishte hasen, po të mos transmetonte Muhamed ibën Is'haku me "nga-nga" .
Dy: Nga Ebu Seid el-Hudriju, radijallahu anhu, me zinxhir të plotë: 
"Do të vijë dexhalli, por do ta ketë të ndaluar të hyjë në Medinë. Atëbotë, një njeri do t'i dalë përpara...".
E kanë transmetuar Dy dijetarët dhe të tjerë, e përmendëm më parë me tekstin e Abdurrezakut. (fq.77-78).
Tre: Nga Mihxhen ibën el-Edraë, se Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, njerëzve u tha: 
"Dita e triumfit, ç'është dita e triumfit? Dita e triumfit, ç'është dita e triumfit? Dita e triumfit, ç'është dita e triumfit? I thanë: E ç'është ajo ditë e triumfit? Tha: Do të vijë dexhalli, dhe do të hypë në kodrën e Uhudit, do ta shikojë Medinën dhe do t'u thotë shokëve të tij: a e shihni atë pallatin e bardhë? Ajo është xhamija e Ahmedit. Pastaj do të afrohet më tepër, por në çdo hyrje të qytetit do të takojë melek me shpatë të hequr nga këllëfi. Atëherë, do të ndalet te këneta e Xhuruf-it , aty do t'i përplasë këmbët njëherë dhe në Medinë do të ketë tri dridhje, prej së cilës çdo dyftyrësh e dyftyrëshe, çdo mëkatar e mëkatare do të dalin nga Medina, për t'iu bashkangjitur atij. Kjo është dita e triumfit".
E transmeton Ahmedi (4/338), Hanbeli (46/2-47/1) dhe Hakimi (4/427 dhe 543) dhe ka thënë: "Sahih sipas kushteve të Muslimit", dhe në këtë e ka pëlqyer Dhehebiu.
Vlerësimi do të ishte ashtu si kanë thënë ata dy, po të mos kishte këputje të zinxhirit midis Abdullah ibën Shekikut dhe Mihxhenit. Midis tyre është futur Rexhaë ibën Ebi Rexhaë el-Bahilij në një trasnmetim të Ahmedit dhe Hanbelit (46/1). Ky sened është më i vërtetë sesa senedi i parë. Në përgjithësi, sëbashku me hadithet-dëshmi, themi se senedi ska ndonjë problem.
Katër: Nga Xhabir ibën Abdullah, radijallahu anhu, i cili ka thënë:
Shikoi Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, nga një lartësi, ku ishim sëbashku dhe tha: "Sa tokë e mirë që është Medina. Dexhalli kur të paraqitet, në çdo hyrje do të ketë melek që do ta pengojnë hyrjen e tij. Pas kësaj, Medina do t'i ketë tri dridhje, ashtuqë nuk do të mbetet dyftyrësh e as dyftyrshe pa nxituar kah ai, por gratë do të jenë më së shumti që shkojnë pas tij. Ajo është dita e triumfit. Është dita, kur Medina do të pastrohet nga të ligat, ashtu sikurse gjyryku e pastron dryshkun nga hekuri. Me të do të jenë 70 mijë jehudi, që të gjithë me mentelë dhe shpata, por në vendin ku mblidhen vërshimet e shiut, (melekët) do t'i bijnë në qafë (për ta penguar hyrjen e tij).
Pastaj, Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, shtoi: "Nuk ka pasur dhe nuk do të ketë deri në ditën e Kijametit, sprovë më të madhe sesa sprova e dexhallit. Çdo pejgamber ia ka tërhequr vërejtjen popullit të vet nga ai. Unë do t'ju tregoj lidhur me të diçka që asnjë pejgamber nuk i ka treguar popullit të vet", e vendosi dorën te syri dhe tha: "dëshmoj se Allahu nuk është i verbër".
E transmeton Ahmedi (3/292) dhe djali i tij në "es-Sunne" (138).
Them: Transmetuesit i ka të plotëbesueshëm, gjegjësisht transmetues që i kanë pranuar edhe Dy dijetarët; përveç Zuhejrit  ibën Muhammed el-Hurasani tek i cili ka dobësi. 
Ibën Kethiri ka thënë: "Ky sened është i mirë, dhe Hakimi e ka vlerësuar për sahih".
Ky hadith, ka edhe zinxhir tjetër, në "el-Ihsan" (6616), por shkurtimisht.
Pesë: Nga Enes ibën Maliku, i cili ka thënë: Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, ka thënë: "Kur të dalë dexhalli, do të ecë gjithë tokën, pos Mekës e Medinës. Kur t'i afrohet Medinës, në çdo hyrje të saj do të takojë melekë të rreshtuar. Atëherë, do të ndalet të këneta e Xhuruf-it, aty, do t'i përplasë këmbët njëherë, e Medina do të dridhet tri herë, ashtuqë do të delë pas tij çdo dyftyrës dhe dyftyrëshe".
E transmeton Buhariu (1/466  Europë), Muslimi (8/206-207), Ahmedi (3/191, 206, 238 dhe 292), Hanbeli (47/1  48/2) dhe ed-Dani në el-Fiten (127/2- 128/1).

Paragrafi 25: Për këtë ka katër hadithe:
Një: Nga Enesi.
Dy: Nga Xhabiri.
Tre: Nga Mihxheni.
Që të tre hadithet i kemi përmendur.
Katër: Nga një njeri prej Ensarëve nga disa prej shokëve të Muhammedit, salallahu alejhi ue selem, kanë thënë: Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, foli për dexhallin dhe tha: 
"Do të afrohet te kënetat e Medinës, por do ta ketë të ndaluar të hyjë brenda. Pas kësaj, në Medinë do të ketë një apo dy dridhje, prej të cilës çdo dyftyrësh e dyftyrëshe do të delë nga Medina për të shkuar pas dexhallit. Pastaj niset kah Shami derisa të arrijë te disa kodra të Shamit, dhe do t'i rrethojë banorët e saj. Ndërsa muslimanët tjerë atëbotë, do të jenë të strehuar në një nga majet e maleve të Shamit. Aty, dexhalli do t'i rrethojë prej poshtë. Pasiqë muslimanët do të kalojnë një kohë të gjatë në këtë bela, njëri nga muslimanët do të thotë: O muslimanë, deri kur do të qëndroni kështu, ndërsa armiku i Allahut mbisundon me tokën tuaj?! Nuk keni çka të humbni, mund të fitoni një nga dy të mirat, të bëheni shehidë apo të triumfoni? Aty, do të japin besën për vdekje, një besë që vetëm Allahu e di se është e sinqertë. Pastaj, do t'i kaplojë një terr, saqë njeriu nuk mund të sheh dorën e tij. Atëherë, do të zbret Isai, biri i Merjemes dhe sërish iu kthehet shikimi, e aty do të shohin një njeri me parzmore. Njerëzit do t'i thonë: Kush je ti o rob i Allahut? Thotë: Unë jam rob dhe i dërguar i Allahut, shpirt nga Ai, fjalë e Tij, Isai i biri Merjemes, zgjidhni njërën nga tre gjërat: të dërgojë Allahu dënim për dexhallin dhe ushtrinë e tij nga qielli, t'i përmpijë toka apo t'i bëjë armët e juaja fitimtarë e armët e tyre të mposhten. Thonë: Këtë të fundit o i dërguar i Allahut! Dëshirojmë t'i shërojmë dhimbjet e gjokseve tona. Atëbotë, do të mund të shohish jehudiun e madh, të gjatë, që ha dhe pi shumë, por nuk do të ketë forcë për të mbajtur një shpatë për shkak të trishtimit. Atëherë, ngriten për në luftë dhe triumfojnë menjëherë. Kur dexhalli do ta sheh Isain do të shkrihet ashtu si shkrihet plumbi, e Isau do t'i afrohet dhe do ta mbysë".
E transmeton Abdurrezaku (20834) nga Amër ibën Ebi Sufjan eth-Thekafij, nga njeriu prej ensarëve.
Them: Ky sened transmetuesit i ka të plotëbesueshëm, gjegjësisht transmetues që i kanë pranuar edhe Dy dijetarët; përveç njeriut nga ensarët, sepse nuk i dihet emri. Por, ka mundësi që të jetë sahabij, sepse Thekafijun që e përmendëm është tabiin dhe transmeton nga Ebu Musa el-Esh'arij dhe të tjerë. Nëse është sahabij, atëherë senedi është sahih, sepse emri i sahabiut edhe nëse nuk dihet nuk prishë gjë, tek ehli suneti.

Paragrafi 26: Ekzistojnë dy hadithe-dëshmi:
Një: Hadithi i Xhabirit, që kaloi (89-90). Aty thuhet: "Ajo është dita e triumfit. Është dita, kur Medina do të pastrohet nga të ligat, ashtu sikurse gjyryku e pastron dryshkun nga hekuri".
Dy: Hadithi i Ebu Hurejres, radijallahu anhu, se Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, ka thënë: "A e dini se Medina është sikurse gjyryku që e pastron dryshkun. Nuk do të ndodhë kijameti përderisa Medina nuk pastrohet nga të këqinjtë, ashtu sikurse gjyryku që e pastron dryshkun e hekurit".
E transmeton Muslimi (4/120).

Paragrafi 27: Ka dy hadithe:
Një: Nga Mihxhen ibën el-Edraë, kaloi (fq. 89)
Dy: Nga Xhabir ibën Abdullahu, kaloi poashtu (fq. 89-90)

Paragrafi 27: Ka dy hadithe, poashtu:
Një: Nga Ummu Shurejk, e cila ka thënë: Kam dëgjuar Resulullahun, salallahu alejhi ue selem, duke thënë: "Njerëzit do të ikin nga dexhalli nëpër male", Ummu Shurejk tha: O i dërguar i Allahut, ku do të jenë arabët atëbotë? Tha: "Ata do të jenë pak".
Transmeton Muslimi (8/207), Tirmidhiu (3926)  dhe Ahmedi (6/462).
Dy: Nga Ajsheja, radijallahu anha, se Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, ka treguar rreth mundimeve të shumta që do të jenë në kohën e dexhallit. Thash: O i dërguar i Allahut! Ku do të jenë arabët atëbotë? Tha: "Oj Ajshe, arabët, atëbotë do të jenë pak". Thash: Atëbotë, besimtarët çka do të mund të hanë? Tha: "Atë që munden melekët: tesbihu, tekbiri, tahmidi  dhe tehlili ". Thash: Cila pasuri, atëbotë, do të jetë më e mira? Tha: "Djali i fortë, që do t'i jep familjes ujë për të pirë, ndërsa ushqim nuk do të ketë".
E transmeton Ahmedi (6/125), Hanbeli (47/2), Ebu Ja'la (3/1133) nga Hammad ibën Seleme nga Alij ibën Zejd nga Hasani nga Ajsheja, radijallahu anha.
Them: Ky sened është i dobët. Hasan el-Basriju është mudelis; ndërsa Alij ibën Zejdi  - është ibën Xhed'ani  është i dobët.
Ka gabuar Hejthemiu, kur ka thënë (7/335): "e transmeton Ahmedi dhe Ebu Ja'la me transmetues të librave të vërteta"!

Paragrafi 29: Nuk kam gjetur asnjë hadith-dëshmi.

Paragrafi 30: Për këtë dëshmon hadithi i Alijut, radijallahu anhu, i cili ka thënë: Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, ka thënë: "Mehdiu do të jetë nga ne, oj familja ime. Allahu do ta përmirësojë për një natë".
Ky hadith është i vertetë, është i shënuar në librin "silsiletus sahiha" (2371).

Paragrafi 31: Për këtë dëshmojnë disa hadithe:
Një: Nga Othman ibën Ebil As, i cili ka thënë: Kam dëgjuar Resulullahun, salallahu alejhi ue selem, duke thënë: "Do t'i posedojnë muslimanët tre rajone: një rajon aty ku takohen dy detet, një rajon në Hajre (الحيرة ) dhe një rajon në Sham. Njerëzit do t'i përjetojnë tre trishtime, dhe dexhalli delë për t'i penguar njerëzit por do të pësojë humbje nga ana e Lindjes. Rajoni i parë të cilin do ta shkelë është rajoni ku takohen dy detet, banorët e të cilit do të ndahen në tre grupe. Një grup do të thonë: Të afrohemi dhe të shohim se çka është? Grupi tjetër do t'iu bashkangjitet beduinëve, ndërsa grupi tjetër do të bashkangjitet me njerëzit e rajonit më të afërt që kanë. Dexhalli me vete do të ketë 70 mijë njerëz, që të gjithë të veshur me mantele. Më së shumti do ta pasojnë jehuditë dhe gratë. 
Pastaj, shkon te rajoni tjetër, edhe aty njerëzit ndahen në tre grupe. Një grup do të thonë: Të afrohemi dhe të shohim se çka është? Grupi tjetër do t'iu bashkangjitet beduinëve, ndërsa grupi tjetër do të bashkangjitet me njerëzit e rajonit më të afërt që kanë, në perëndim të Sham-it.
Muslimanët do të tërheqen në vendin Akabetu Efik, por do të dërgojnë një grup të tyre, të cilët do të plagosen, dhe kjo do t'u vie shumë rëndë. Pas kësaj do t'i godet një uri dhe lodhje shumë e rëndë, saqë njeriu do të pjekë litarin e fortë për ta ngrënë.
Në këtë gjendje, në një kohë të syfyrit, dikush do të thërret: O njerëz, ju erdhi ndihma (tre herë). Njerëzit do t'i thonë njëri-tjetrit: Ky zë është i ndonjë njeriu të ngopur!
Ashtuqë, në kohën e namazit të sabahut, Isai, alejhi selam, do të zbresë, ndërsa udhëheqësi i myslimanëve, do t'i thotë: O shpirt nga Zoti, dil imam. Isai, alejhi selam, do t'ia kthejë: Ky ummet ka udhëheqësin e tij. Atëherë, del udhëheqësi imam, e pas namazit, Isai, alejhi selam, do të kapë mburojën e tij dhe do të niset drejt dexhallit. Kur dexhalli do ta sheh, do të fillojë të shkrihet ashtu si shkrihet plumbi. Isai, me mburojë në gjoks, atë do ta vrasë ndërsa pasuesit e tij do të pësojnë humbje. Atëbotë, ata nuk do të gjejnë mbrojtje askund. Saqë, druri do të flasë: O besimtar! Ja, një kafir. Edhe guri do të flet: O besimtar! Ja, një kafir".
E transmeton Ahmedi (4/216-217) dhe Hakimi (4/478-479).
Them: Ky sened transmetuesit i ka të plotëbesueshëm, gjegjësisht transmetues të Muslimit; përveç Alij ibën Zejdit  ai është Ibën Xhed'an- i cili është i dobët.
Dy: Nga Xhabir ibën Abdullahu. Hadithi i tij kaloi. (fq. 71-73).
Por, Muslimi e ka transmetuar (1/95) pjesën që dëshirojmë ta verifikojmë në këtë paragraf nga Ebu Zubejri, se ai e ka dëgjuar Xhabir ibën Abdullahun me zinxhir të plotë, me këtë tekst: 
"Do të vazhdon një grup nga ummeti im të luftojnë në të vërtetë, do të jenë fitimtarë deri në ditën e Kijametit. Kur të zbret Isau, alejhi selam, udhëheqësi i tyre do t'i thojë: Eja dhe dil imam. Ai do t'ia kthejë: Jo, udhëheqësi është nga ju dhe kjo është dhuratë prej Allahut për ju".
Ky hadith është i bërë tahrixh në "Silsiletus Sahiha" (1960). Poashtu e ka transmetuar ed-Dani (142/2).
Tre: Nga Ebu Hurejre, radijallahu anhu. Ky hadith kaloi (fq.54) me këtë tekst: 
"Pastaj, do të zbret Isau, biri i Merjemes, alejhi selam, nga qielli dhe do të delë imam. Kur do ta ngritë kokën nga rukuja e të thotë: Semiallahu limen hamideh, Allahu do ta shkatërrojë dexhallin dhe muslimanët do të triumfojnë".
Katër: Nga Nevas ibën Sem'ani, hadithi i të cilit kaloi. (fq.56-58)
Pesë: Nga Ajsheja, edhe hadithi i saj kaloi. (fq.59-60)
Gjashtë: Nga disa shokë të Resulullahut, salallahu alejhi ue selem, poashtu folëm për të. ((fq.91-92)
Shtatë: Nga Semure, radijallahu anhu, se Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, thonte: 
"Dexhalli do të dalë patjetër, syrin e majtë do ta ketë të verbër, dhe mbi të një gungë të vrazhdë. Ai do të ketë mundësi të shërojë verbërinë e lebrozën, do t'i ngjallë të vdekurit dhe do t'u thotë njerëzve: Unë jam zoti juaj. Ai që e pranon duke thënë: Po, ti je zoti im, ai veçse ka rënë në sprovë, ndërsa kush thotë: Zoti im është Allahu, dhe të qëndrojë me këtë bindje deri ne vdekje, ai veçse ka shpëtuar nga ajo sprovë. Pas kësaj nuk do të ketë më sprova as mundime. 
Dexhalli do të qëndrojë një kohë derisa të zbret Isai, alejhi selam prej nga perëndimi. Do të vijë si vërtetues i Muhammedit, salallahu alejhi ue selem, dhe në fe të tij. Do ta vrasë dexhallin, e më pas do të ndodhë kijameti".
E transmeton Ahmedi (5/13).
Them: Senedi i këtij hadith do të ishte sahih, sikur Hasan el-Basriu të mos transmetonte me "nga-nga". Por, Ibën Haxheri në el-Fet'h (6/478) bindshëm thotë se ky sened është hasen.
Tetë: Nga Ebu Hurejre, radijallahu anhu, se Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, ka thënë:
"Si do të jetë gjendja juaj, kur Isai, alejhi selam, do të zbret [nga qielli], dhe do të jetë udhëheqësi juaj ( në një transmetim: do të ju udhëheq) nga ju?". Ibën Ebi Dhi'bi  njëri nga transmetuesit  ka thënë: A e dini ç'do të thotë: "do të ju udhëheq nga ju"? d.m.th. Do të ju udhëheqë me Librin e Zotit tuaj dhe sunetin e të dërguarit tuaj, salallahu alejhi ue selem.
E transmeton Buhariu (6/384), Muslimi (1/94), Abdurrezaku (20841), Ahmedi (2/272 dhe 336), Ibën Mende (41/2) dhe Bejhekiu në el-Esmaë (fq. 424) dhe shtesa është e tij.

-Me zinxhir tjetër dhe të plotë nga Ebu Hurejre, me tekstin:
"Pasha atë, në dorë të Të Cilit është shpirti im, pritet që Isai, biri i Merjemes të zbresë dhe të jetë një udhëheqës i drejtë. Do ta thyejë kryqin, do ta vrasë derrin dhe do t'i ndalë luftërat. Pasuria do të shtohet saqë nuk do ta pranojë askush. Një sexhde, njeriut do t'i duket më e mirë se gjithë dynjaja dhe ç'ka në të". Pastaj Ebu Hurejre tha: Nëse dëshironi lexoni ajetin:
وَإِنْ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ إِلاَّ لَيُؤْمِنَنَّ بِهِ قَبْلَ مَوْتِهِ وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ يَكُونُ عَلَيْهِمْ شَهِيداً 
"Nuk ka asnjë nga ithtarët e librit vetëm se ka për t'i besuar atij (Isait) para vdekjes së vet, e në ditën e gjykimit ai dëshmon kundër tyre". (Nisa 159).
E transmeton Buhariu (6/382-383), Muslimi (93-94), Tirmidhiu (2234) dhe e ka vlerësuar si sahih, et-Tajalisi (2/219/2782), Ahmedi (2/240, 272 dhe 538). Te tre të fundit nuk gjendet leximi i ajetit, ai gjendet te transmetimi i Dy dijetarëve. Poashtu e transmeton Ibën Maxhe (2/516), el-Axhurri (fq.381), Abdurrezaku (20840), ed-Dani (142/1-2) dhe Ibën Mende në el-Iman (41/1).

-Me zinxhir të tretë dhe të plotë nga Ebu Hurejre, me tekstin:
"Vallahi, do të zbresë biri i Merjemes si një udhëheqës i drejtë. Do ta thyej kryqin, do ta vrasë derrin dhe nuk do ta pranojë xhizjen. Do të braktisen devetë e reja, askush nuk do të nxitojë pas tyre. Do të mënjanohet koprracia, urrejtja dhe xhelozia, si dhe do të shpërndahet pasuria por, askush nuk do ta pranojë".
E transmeton Muslimi (1/94), Ahmedi (2/494), el-Axhurri (fq.380) dhe Ibën Mende (41/2).

-Me zinxhir të katërt  nga Muhammed ibën Sirini,  nga Ebu Hurejre e deri te Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, me tekst:
"Dikush nga ju, i cili do të jetojë do të ketë mundësinë ta takojë Isain, birin e Merjemes si një udhëheqës të udhëzuar dhe gjykues i drejtë. Do ta thyejë kryqin, do ta vretë derrin dhe do t'i ndalë mundimet e luftës".
E transmeton Ahmedi (2/411).
Them: Senedi i këtij hadithi është sahih dhe sipas kushteve të Dy dijetarëve.
Ndërsa në një transmetim tjetër të Ibën Sirinit, thuhet: 
"Do të zbret biri i Merjemes, i veshur me parzmore dhe rroba përafërsisht të verdha, mes ezanit dhe ikametit. Njerëzit do t'i thonë: Urdhëro! Thotë: Jo, imam do të jetë imami që keni, udhëheqësat janë nga vetë ju".
E transmeton Abdurrezaku (20838).
Senedi është i vërtetë, por deri te Muhammed ibën Sirini (mektuë). Por, nëse e gjykojmë zinxhirin e plotë (deri te Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem), atëherë themi se është mursel.
Ndërsa, në transmetim tjetër nga Ma'meri, thuhet: "Ibën Sirini kishte mendimin se njeriu pas të cilit do të falet Isai, është Mehdiju".
E transmeton Abdurrezaku (20839).

-

----------


## forum126

Me zinxhir të pestë dhe të plotë nga Ebu Hurejre, me tekstin:
"Kur do të zbret biri i Merjemes do ta vrasë derrin, do ta zhdukë kryqin, do të unifikohet namazi pas tij, do të ndahet pasuria, saqë nuk do ta pranojë askush, do ta anulojë tatimin (xhizjen). Do të zbresë në Revhaë, prej aty do të fillojë haxhin apo umrenë apo të dyjat". Pas kësaj Ebu Hurejre, lexoi ajetin: 
وَإِنْ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ إِلاَّ لَيُؤْمِنَنَّ بِهِ قَبْلَ مَوْتِهِ وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ يَكُونُ عَلَيْهِمْ شَهِيداً
"Nuk ka asnjë nga ithtarët e librit vetëm se ka për t'i besuar atij (Isait) para vdekjes së vet, e në ditën e gjykimit ai dëshmon kundër tyre". (Nisa 159). Handhale mendon se Ebu Hurejre lidhur me ajetin: "ka për t'i besuar atij (Isait) para vdekjes së vet" ka thënë: Është për qëllim vdekja e Isaut; andaj nuk e di se gjithë kjo, a është hadith nga Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, apo është fjalë e Ebu Hurejres, radijallahu anhu?!
E transmeton Ahmedi (2/290-291).
Them: Senedi i këtij hadithi është sahih, sipas kushteve të Muslimit. Pjesën ku thuhet se ai do të zbret në Revhaë, e transmeton poashtu el-Ihlal (4/60), Abdurrezaku (20842), ed-Dani (144/1) dhe Ibën Mende (41/2).
-Me zinxhir të gjashtë dhe të plotë nga Ebu Hurejre, me tekstin:
"Mes meje dhe tij (d.m.th. Isait) nuk ka pasur pejgamber, por ai do të kthehet. Kur ta shihni, njiheni: Është njeri me ngjyrë të përzier mes të kuqes dhe të bardhës. Do të ketë të veshur rroba, përafërsisht të verdha. Koka do t'i duket sikurse e lagur. Do t'i luftojë njerëzit në emër të Islamit, do ta thejë kryqin, do ta vretë derrin dhe nuk do ta pranojë më xhizjen. Në kohën e tij Allahu do t'i shkatërrojë të gjitha fetë përveç Islamit. Poashtu [në kohën e tij, Allahu] do ta shkatërrojë mesihun [gënjeshtar], dexhallin. [Atëherë do të përhapet siguria në tokë, saqë luanët do të kullosin sëbashku me devetë, panterët sëbashku me lopët dhe ujqit sëbashku me dhentë. Ndërsa, fëmijët do të lozin me gjarpërinjë pa u dëmtuar aspak]. Do të qëndrojë në tokë katërdhjetë vjetë, e pastaj do të vdesë dhe muslimanët do t'ia falin xhenazen [dhe do ta varrosin].
E transmeton Ebu Davudi (2/214) dhe ky ishte konteksti i tij, Ibën Hibbani (1902 dhe 1903), Ahmedi (2/406 dhe 437), Ibën Xherir në tefsirin e tij (nr. 7145), el-Axhurri (fq. 380) dhe Abdurrezaku (20845) me shtesë: "Dhe lutja do të jetë vetëm, për Zotin e botërave". Për këtë shtesë ka hadith-dëshmi në zinxhirin vijues.
Them: Senedin e ka të vërtetë, ashtu e ka vlerësuar edhe Hafidh Ibën Haxheri, poashtu është i bërë tahrixh në "Silsiletul ehadithis sahiha" (2182).

-Me zinxhir të shtatë dhe të plotë nga Ebu Hurejre, me tekstin:
"Pritet që, Isai biri i Merjemes të zbresë si gjykatës dhe udhëheqës i drejtë dhe do ta vrasë derrin, do ta thejë kryqin dhe lutja do të jetë vetëm një".
E transmeton Ahmedi (2/394).
Them: Senedi i tij është hasen.

-Me zinxhir të tetë dhe të plotë nga Ebu Hurejre, por pa fjalinë e fundit, dhe me këtë shtesë:
"Do të kthehet paqa, shpatat do të përdoren në vend të drapërave, të sëmurit do të shërohen, qielli do të lëshojë riskun dhe toka do të nxjerr bereqetin, saqë fëmijët do të lozin me gjarpërinj pa frikë se do të sulmohen. Ujku do të qëndrojë me dhentë, luani me lopët dhe nuk do t'i sulmojnë".
E transmeton Ahmedi (2/482-483) nga Fulejhu, nga el-Harith ibën Fudajl el-Ensari, nga Zijad ibën Sa'di, nga Ebu Hurejre, radijallahu anhu.
Them: Për fjalën e Ibën Kethirit lidhur me këtë sened (1/169): "I mirë, i fortë, i shëndoshë", unë kam rezervë nga dy aspekte:
Një: Këtë Zijad ibën Sa'din – el-Medenij el-Ensarij – e ka përmendur Ibën Ebi Hatimi në librin e tij (1/2/533) si transmetim të djalit të tij, Sa'd ibën Zijadit, i cili poashtu transmeton nga Ebu Hurejre. Dhe, për të njëjtin, nuk ka përmendur fjalë të mira apo të këqija. Ndërsa, Ibën Hibbani e ka numruar në librin e tij eth-Thikat (1/73).
Dy: Ky Fulejhi – ibën Sulejman el-Huzai – edhepse është nga transmetuesit e Dy dijetarëve, ai gabon shumë. Ashtu ka thënë Ibën Haxheri në et-Tekrib.
Them: Më mirë është te themi se ky sened është i fortë, por sëbashku me senedet e mëparshme.
-Me zinxhir të nëntë dhe të plotë nga Ebu Hurejre, me këtë tekst: 
"Nuk do të ndodhë kijameti, përderisa romakët të mos vijnë në A'mak apo Dabik . Drejt tyre do të niset një ushtri nga Medina, atëbotë ata do të jenë njerëzit më të mirë. Pasi do të rreshtohen, romakët do të thonë: "Na lironi rrugën që t'i luftojmë këta që na patën robëruar". Muslimanët do të thonë: Jo vallahi, nuk lejojmë t'i dëmtoni vëllezërit tanë. Atëherë, fillon lufta dhe një e treta e ushtrisë do të humbë, një e treta do të vritet – ata janë shehidat më të mirë tek Allahu – ndërsa e treta tjetër do të triumfojë dhe nuk do të bijnë në sprova asnjëherë. Këta do ta çlirojnë Kostantinopojën (në një transmetim: do të arrijnë në Konstantinopojë dhe do të fitojnë plaçkën) 
(e në transmetim tjetër: A keni dëgjuar për një qytet, gjysma e të cilit është në tokë e gjysma tjetër në detë? Thanë: Po, o i dërguar i Allahut! Tha: Nuk do të ndodhë kijameti, përderisa të mos e sulmojnë shtatëdhjetë mijë myslimanë (benu Is'hak). Kur të arrijnë aty, nuk do të luftojnë me armë e as që do të gjuajnë me shigjeta. Ata do të thonë: La ilahe il-lall-llah, Allahu Ekber dhe menjëherë do të dorëzohet pjesa që është në detë. Kur të thonë për së dyti: La ilahe il-lall-llah, Allahu Ekber, do të dorëzohet pjesa e qytetit që është në tokë. E kur të thonë për së treti: La ilahe il-lall-llah, Allahu Ekber, u hapen dyert e qytetit, hyjnë aty dhe e fitojnë plaçkën)
Kështu, duke e ndarë plaçkën dhe shpatat t'i kenë lënë anash, shejtani do t'u thërret: Mesihu [dexhalli] veçse ka arritur te familjet e juaja. Ata menjëherë do të dalin edhepse kjo është gënjeshtër, [do të lënë çdo gjë dhe do të nisen për tu kthyer]. Kur të arrijnë në Sham, dexhalli do të delë. 
Pastaj, duke u rreshtuar dhe pregatitur për luftë, do të thirrë ikameti i namazit [namazit të sabahut] dhe Isau, biri i Merjemes do të zbretë dhe do të delë imam. Kur ta shohë armiku i Allahut, do të fillohet të shkrihet sikurse kripa në ujë. Po ta linte, do të shkrihej derisa të shkatërrohej, por, Isau do ta vretë me dorë dhe gjaku i tij do të duket në shtizën e Isaut".
E transmeton Muslimi (8/175-176) me kontekstin që e përmendëm, poashtu edhe transmetimin tjetër me të gjitha shtesat (8/187-188), ed-Dani (113/1-2 dhe 121/2) që të dy transmetimet; dhe Hakimi (4/482) me transmetimin e dytë dhe shtesat, dhe thotë: "Sahih, sipas kushteve të Muslimit, por nuk e kanë transmetuar ata Dy"!
Me këtë fjalë, ka gabuar kur thotë se Muslimi nuk e ka transmetuar.
Them: Për një pjesë të këtij hadithi ekziston hadith-dëshmi nga Abdullah ibën Mes'udi, të cilin e transmeton Jesir ibën Xhabir, i cili thotë: 
Ishte një fortunë e kuqe në Kufe, dhe erdhi një njeri me sjellje të ulët dhe tha: O Abdullah ibën Mes'ud, erdhi kijameti. Abdullahu ishte i mbështetur, pastaj, u ulë dhe tha: "Nuk do të ndodhë kijameti, përderisa trashëgimia të mos dëshirohet e as nga plaçka e luftës dikush të gëzohet". Pastaj, bëri me dorë kah Shami dhe tha: "Armiq, që do të tubohen kundër muslimanëve dhe muslimanët do të tubohen kundër tyre", thash: Ke për qëllim romakët? Tha: "Po. Në atë luftë do të ketë dezertim të madh. Atëherë, muslimanët do të formojnë një grup nga ushtria për të vdekur e për të mos u kthyer përveç si fitimtarë. Do të luftojnë aq, derisa t'i ndajë nata nga armiku. Secili grup do të mbrapset, por asnjëri fitimtar. Ashtuqë, ai grup do të anulohet. Muslimanët, sërish do të formojnë një grup nga ushtria për të vdekur e për të mos u kthyer përveç si fitimtarë. Do të luftojnë aq, derisa t'i ndajë nata nga armiku. Secili grup do të mbrapset, por asnjëri fitimtar. Ashtuqë, ai grup do të anulohet. Pastaj, përsëri, muslimanët do të formojnë një grup nga ushtria për të vdekur e për të mos u kthyer përveç si fitimtarë. Do të luftojnë deri në ngrysje dhe të dy grupet do të mbrapsen, por asnjëri fitimtar. Ashtuqë edhe ky grup do të anulohet. Por, në ditën e katërt, kundër tyre do të ngriten edhe muslimanët tjerë, ashtuqë armiku do të pësojë disfatë. Aty do të bëjnë një luftë – ose tha: që nuk do të ketë si ajo, apo tha: që nuk ka ndodhur sikur ajo – saqë edhe zogu që do të fluturojë pranë tyre, do të bjerë i coftë. Në këtë luftë, prej çdo njëqind ushtarëve, i gjallë do të mbetet vetëm një, ashtuqë, nuk ka për çfarë plaçke të luftës të gëzohet dikush apo çfarë trashëgimie duhet ndarë?! Në këto momente, do të dëgjojnë diç edhe më të keqe, do të arrijë lajmi se dexhalli ka arritur në familjet e tyre. Dhe, menjëherë do të heqin dorë nga pasuria dhe nisen për tu kthyer në familjet e tyre, duke i caktuar dhjetë kalorës si pararojë". Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, tha: "Unë vërtetë i di emrat e tyre, emrat e baballarëve të tyre dhe ngjyrën e kuajve të tyre. Atëbotë, ata janë kalorësit më të mirë në sipërfaqen e tokës".
E transmeton Ahmedi (1/435) dhe Muslimi (8/177-178).

-Me zinxhir të dhjetë dhe të plotë nga Ebu Hurejre, me këtë teskt:
"Do të zbretë Isau, biri i Merjemes dhe do ta thejë kryqin, do ta vretë derrin dhe nuk do ta pranojë xhizjen, si dhe, në kohën e tij, Allahu do ta shkatërron dexhallin. Ashtuqë, e ngritur do të jetë vetëm fjala e Allahut, Zotit të botërave".
E transmeton ed-Dani (143/2) dhe Ibën Mende (41/2) me sened të mirë.
Këto pra, janë dhjetë zinxhirë të ndryshëm vetëm për hadithin e Ebu Hurejres. Dhe me këtë, arrinë gradën e hadithit mutevatir globalisht, por jo edhe detajisht.

Hadithi i nëntë: Nga Hudhejfe ibën el-Jeman, me tekst sikur hadithi i Ebu Hurejres, të cilin e përmenda më parë, por më i plotë. Aty përmendet vendi: Akabetu Efik; poashtu thuhet: "Kur të ngriten për t'u falur, do të zbretë Isau, biri i Merjemes, imam për ata . Pas namazit do të thotë: Më lironi rrugën, ta arrij armikun e Allahut. (Ebu Hazimi tha: Ebu Hurejre ka thënë: Do të fillojë të shkrihet, ashtu si shkrihet gjalpa në diell. Ndërsa Abdullah ibën Amër ka thënë: ashtu si shkrihet kripa në ujë), Allahu do t'i bëjë muslimanët fitimtarë, pastaj do ta thyejnë kryqin, do ta vrasin derrin dhe do ta anulojnë xhizjen".
E transmeton Ibën Mende (95/2) dhe Hakimi (4/490-491), i cili ka thënë: "Sahih, sipas kushteve të Muslimit", dhe në këtë e pëlqeu Dhehebiu.
Unë them: Në atë sened gjendet Halef ibën Halifeh el-Eshxhei, i cili edhepse është saduk (i drejtë) nga transmetuesit e Muslimit, atij në fund të jetës i janë përzier informatat, por hadithi i tij sëbashku hadithet-dëshmi, konsiderohet i mirë. 
Ndërsa, fjala "senedi i tij është sahih", të cilën e tha Ibën Haxheri (6/478) pasiqë tregoi se këtë hadith e transmeton Ibën Mende, është fjalë e thënur me harresë apo lehtësim.

Dhjetë: Nga Hudhejfe ibën Esidi, i cili ka thënë:
"...por, dexhalli do të paraqitet kur të përhapet urrejtja mes njerëzve, kur të dobësohet feja dhe kur të degjenerohen njerëzit në brendinë e tyre. Atëherë, ai do të shkelë çdo luginë, e gjithë toka do t'i palohet sikurse gëzofi i dashit. Do t'i afrohet Medinës, atë që delë nga Medina do ta mbisundojë dhe askujt nuk do t'i lejojë të hyjë në Medinë. Pastaj, do të shkojë te kodra Ilija, ku do të rrethojë një grup nga muslimanët. Ata që e përmbajnë këtë grup, do të thonë: Ç'pritni, pse nuk e luftoni këtë zullumqar derisa ta takoni Allahun apo të triumfoni? Atëherë, fillojnë të organizohen që në mëngjes të luftojnë. Por, kur do të gdhijnë, Isau biri i Merjemes, veçse do të jetë aty, i cili do ta vretë dexhallin dhe do ta fitojë ushtrinë e tij. Bile druri, guri e dherishtja do të thonë: O besimtar, tek unë është një jehudi, vrite".
E transmeton Hakimi (4/529-530), dhe Abdurrezaku (20827) shkurtimisht. Ndërsa, Hakimi ka thënë: "Senedi është sahih", dhe në këtë e ka pëlqyer Dhehebiu, dhe ashtu është.

Njëmbëdhjetë: Nga disa shokë të Resulullahut, salallahu alejhi ue selem, ky hadith kaloi. (91-92)

Paragrafi 32: Për këtë dëshmon hadithi i Hudhejfe ibën el-Jemanit, i cili kaloi pak para, ku thuhej: " Pas namazit do të thotë (d.m.th. Isau): Më lironi rrugën, ta arrij armikun e Allahut."

Paragrafi 33: Për këtë ka disa hadithe-dëshmi:
Një: Nga Enesi, i cili ka thënë: 
"Shtatëdhjetë mijë jehudi nga Esbahani, të veshur më mantelë do të shkojnë me dexhallin".
E transmeton Muslimi (8/207), Ibën Hibbani (6760) dhe Ahmedi (3/224). Shih në Silsiletus Sahiha (3080).
Dy: Nga Xhabiri, kaloi (fq. 89-90) me këtë tekst: 
"Me të do të jenë shtatëdhjetë mijë jehudi, që të gjithë me mentelë dhe shpata të mprehura".
Tre: Nga Othman ibën Ebil As, njëjtë sikur hadithi i kaluar, por pa e përmendur shpatën. Gjithashtu e përmendëm (fq.94-95)
Katër: Nga Ebu Seidi me zinxhir deri te Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, me tekstin e njëjtë por, pa e përmendur shpatën.
E transmeton Abdurrezaku (20825) nga Ebu Haruni nga Ebu Seidi.
Por Ebu Haruni konsiderohet metruk (i braktisur).
Pesë: Nga Ebu Hurejre, me zinxhir të plotë, me këtë tekst:
"Dexhalli do të paraqitet në vendet Hozë dhe Kereman, me të do të jenë shtatëdhjetë mijë njerëz, me fytyra sikurse mburoja e rrahur".
E transmeton Ahmedi (2/337), transmetuesit i ka të plotëbesueshëm; sikur të mos transmetonte Ibën Is'haku me "nga-nga".

Paragrafi 34: Hadithet-dëshmi për këtë paragraf parakaluan në transmetimet e disa sahabëve:
Një: Xhabiri (fq. 71-73)
Dy: Disa shokë të Resulullahut, salallahu alejhi ue selem (fq. 91-92)
Tre: Othman ibën Ebil As (fq. 94-95)
Katër: Ebu Hurejre (fq. 102-103)
Pesë: Hudhejfe ibën el-Jeman (fq. 105)

Paragrafi 35: Për këtë nuk kam gjetur asnjë hadith-dëshmi

Paragrafi 36: Ka disa hadithe-dëshmi:
Një: Nga Mexhmaë ibën Xharije el-Ensari, i cili ka thënë:
"Kam dëgjuar Resulullahun, salallahu alejhi ue selem, duke thënë: "Isau do ta vretë dexhallin te dera e Ludd-it".
E transmeton Tirmidhiu (2245), Ibën Hibbani (1901), et-Tajalisi (2/219), Abdurrezaku (20835), Ahmedi (3/420), ed-Dani (143/1 dhe 2), ndërsa Tirmidhiu ka shtuar: "Hadithi është hasen-sahih".
Them: Me siguri e ka thënë këtë duke i patur në konsideratë edhe hadithet-dëshmi që vijojnë, përndryshe nuk do mundej të thotë ashtu për shkak se në atë zinxhir gjendet Ubejdullah ibën Abdullah ibën Tha'lebe el-Ensarij, i cili është mexhhul, nuk njihet dhe ka divergjencë rreth emrit të tij.
Dy: Nga Nevas ibën Sem'ani, me zinxhir të plotë, me tekst të njëjtë. Këtë e kemi përmendur (fq. 56-58).
Tre: Nga Ajsheja radijallahu anha, me tekst të ngjashëm dhe zinxhir të plotë. Ky hadith gjithashtu kaloi (fq. 59-60).
Transmeton Abdurrezaku (20836) me zinxhir sahih se Omeri, radijallahu anhu, e pyeti një jehudi diçka, dhe ai u përgjigj. Omeri ia vërtetoi përgjigjen dhe i tha: E provova sinqeritetin tënd, tani më trego diç për dexhallin! Ai tha: Pasha Zotin e jehudive, biri i Merjemes do ta vretë në oborr të Ludd-it.

Paragrafi 37: Ka disa hadithe:
Një: Nga Othman ibën Ebil As, bëhet fjalë për pjesën e fundit të hadithit të tij, që kaloi (fq. 94-95).
Dy: Nga Xhabiri, poashtu gjendet në pjesën e fundit të hadithit të tij, që kaloi (fq.71-73)
Tre: Nga Hudhejfe ibën Esid, njëashtu kaloi (fq.105-106)
Katër: Nga Ibën Omeri, që kaloi (fq. 88). Por, këtu ka një zinxhir më të vërtetë se ai që u përmend, me këtë tekst: "Do t'ju luftojnë jehuditë, por ju do të triumfoni, saqë edhe guri do të fletë: O musliman, ja pas meje një jehudi,  vrite".
E transmetoi Abdurrezaku (20837), dhe prej tij: Ahmedi (2/149) dhe Tirmidhiu (2237) dhe ka thënë: "hadithi është hasen sahih".
Pastaj, me zinxhir tjetër nga ai i Abdurrezakut, e ka transmetuar sërish Ahmedi (2/122 dhe 131), Buhariu (6/78 dhe 478), Muslimi (8/188). Poashtu e ka transmetuar ed-Dani (65/1).
Pesë: Nga Ebu Hurejre, radijallahu anhu, se Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, ka thënë: 
"Nuk do të ndodhë kijameti para se të luftojnë muslimanët me jehuditë. Aty, muslimanët do të triumfojnë, saqë jehudiju do të tentojë të fshehet pas gurit e drurit. Por, guri e druri do të thonë: O musliman! O rob i Allahut! Ja, një jehudi pas meje, eja dhe vrite. Përveç drurit garkad (nuk do të fletë), sepse ai është dru i jehudive".
E kanë transmetuar Dy dijetarët, Ahmedi (2/398, 417 dhe 530), Hatibi (7/207) dhe ed-Dani (64/2-65/1).

Paragrafi 38: Të gjitha hadithet janë në pajtueshmëri se numri i ditëve, sa do të qëndrojë dexhalli në tokë është katërdhjetë. Por, mospajtimi qëndron në atë se këto ditë, janë katërdhjetë vite, siç është në këtë transmetim apo katërdhjetë ditë, siç qëndron në transmetimet tjera?
Mendimi i vërtetë, pa asnjë dyshim është i dyti. Sepse ai transmetim është më i vërtetë dhe më tepër i transmetuar; siç vijon sqarimi.
Ndërsa, ky transmetim, krahas asaj se senedin e ka të dobët – siç treguam në fillim të këtij hulumtimi – unë, as nuk kam gjetur ndonjë hadith-dëshmi që do ta kishte përforcuar. Përveç, nëse e numrojmë hadithin e Shehër ibën Hausheb (kaloi në faqen 77) nga Esma bint Jezid el-Ensarije, me  tekstin: 
"Dexhalli do të qëndrojë në tokë katërdhjetë vjet, viti do të jetë sa një muaj, muaji sa një javë,  java sa një ditë, ndërsa dita sa djegja e një dege në zjarr".
Por, ky hadith është munker, për shkak të dobësisë të Shehrit dhe se ai është i vetmi që e transmeton në këtë mënyrë; andaj nuk vlen si hadith-dëshmi.
Poashtu, aspak nuk e përforcon ajo që transmeton Suhejl ibën Ebi Salih, nga babai i tij, nga Ebu Hurejre, radijallahu anhu, me zinxhir të plotë: 
"Nuk do të ndodhë kijameti, përderisa nuk shkurtohet koha. Ashtuqë, viti do të jetë si një muaj, muaji si një javë, java si një ditë, dita si një moment, ndërsa momenti sa djegia e një dege apo një gjethit në zjarr".
E transmetoi Ahmedi (2/537-538), Ebu Ja'la (302/1) dhe Ibën Hibbani (1888).
Them: Senedin e ka të vërtetë, dhe sipas kushteve të Muslimit. Ashtu ka thënë edhe Ibën Kethiri (1/213).
Për të, dëshmon edhe hadithi i Enes ibën Malikut, të plotë, të cilin e transmetoi Tirmidhiu (2333) dhe e konsideroi garib. 
Poashtu, dëshmon edhe një hadith tjetër nga Seid ibën Musejjeb që e transmeton ed-Dani (14/1) por, që është mursel.
Them: Kjo nuk e forcon hadithin e Shehrit, sepse në këtë hadith nuk është përmendur dexhalli, siç duket qartë. Ky hadith është i përgjitshëm, andaj nuk duhet ta përcaktojmë me atë – kam qëllimin: me hadithin e Shehrit, sepse është i dobët – e sidomos, për shkak se, ai përcaktim do të rezultonte në kundërshtim të madh me hadithet tjera. E kjo, siç dihet mirëfilli, nuk lejohet.
Ndërsa, transmetimet që tregojnë qartë se ato katërdhjetë janë ditë e jo vite, janë transmetime të një grupi të sahabëve. Të gjitha ato i kemi përmendur, tani, do t'i përmend vetëm emrat e tyre:
Një: Nevas ibën Sem'an, kaloi (fq.56-58).
Dy: Nufejr ibën Xhubejr, kaloi (fq.59).
Tre: Një njeri nga shokët e Resulullahut, salallahu alejhi ue selem, (fq. 71)
Katër: Xhabir ibën Abdullah (fq. 71-73 dhe 87).
Pesë: Ebu Hurejre (fq. 54)
Them: Këto hadithe të vërteta, nuk bien ndesh me hadith e Abdullah ibën Amër, i cili ka thënë: Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, ka thënë: 
"Dexhalli do të paraqitet tek ummeti im dhe do të qëndrojë në mesin e tyre katërdhjetë ditë, apo katërdhjetë netë apo katërdhjetë muaj. Atëherë, Allahu do ta dërgon Isaun, të birin e Merjemes – ai i përngjan Urve ibën Mes'udit – i cili, do të triumfojë dhe do ta vretë dexhallin. Më pas, njerëzit do të jetojnë edhe shtatë vite, duke mos patur asnjë grindje mes tyre. E pastaj, Allahu subhanehu ue teala, prej anës së Shamit, do të dërgon një erë të ftohtë, nga e cila, çdo njeri që ka pasur iman, qoftë edhe sa grimca, do të vdesë nga ajo erë...". 
E transmeton Ahmedi (2/166), Muslimi (8/201), ndërsa Hakimi e ka shënuar në Mustedrekun e tij (4/543-544 dhe 550-551) gjë që është gabim. Poashtu e transmeton edhe Ibën Hibbani (7309) dhe Ibën Mende (98/2).
Them: Ky hadith nuk i shfuqizon hadithet e mëparshme për shkak të dyshimit që gjendet aty. I cili dyshim, duket se ka ndodhur nga ndonjëri prej transmetuesve. A, dyshimi nuk përmban dijeni, ndërsa transmetuesit e haditheve të mëparshme, bindshëm tregojnë se bëhet fjalë për katërdhjetë ditë. Dihet mirë se ai që ka njohuri është argument ndaj atij që nuk ka njohuri. Por ka mundësi që ai dyshim të ishte edhe nga vetë Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, e kjo do të kishte ndodhur para se t'i vinte shpallja për kohëzgjatjen e atyre ditëve, e cila më vonë i ka ardhur. Këtë mendim e ndohmon hadithi i Ebu Hurejres, radijallahu anhu: "...katërdhjetë ditë, Allahu e di sesa do të zgjasin ato...", te Ibën Hibbani fjalia: "...Allahu e di sesa do të zgjasin ato..." gjendet e përsëritur.

Paragrafi 39: Ky kontekst është i dobët, garib dhe në kundërshtim me hadithet e vërteta, të cilët i kemi përmendur më herët. Ajo që dihet, është:
"Katërdhjetë ditë; një dit sa një vit, një dit sa një muaj, një ditë sa një javë ndërsa ditët tjera sikurse ditët e zakonshme".

Paragrafi 40: Kjo pjesë nuk është e përmendur në hadithet e vërteta. Kjo vërtetohet me hadithin e kaluar të Ebu Hurejres (fq. 110) me tekstin: "Nuk do të ndodhë kijameti, përderisa nuk shkurtohet koha ... ndërsa momenti sa djegia e një dege apo një gjethit në zjarr". Pra, nuk përmendet dexhalli këtu.

Paragrafi 41: Për këtë nuk kam gjetur asnjë hadith-dëshmi.

Paragrafi 42: Nuk kam gjetur ndonjë hadith ku janë përmendur këto ditë të shkurtëra. Ajo që dihet është ajo që gjendet në hadithin e kaluar të Nevasit dhe Nufejrit, babait të Xhubejrit:
"Thamë: O i dërguar i All-llahut! Në ditën që është sa një vit, a do të na mjaftojnë namazet e një dite? Tha: “Jo, por ju do ta vlerësoni me kohë”.

Paragrafi 43: Ky paragraf, plotësisht gjendet në hadithin e kaluar të Ebu Hurejres, i cili kishte shumë zinxhirë (fq. 96-103).

Paragrafi 44: Për këtë dëshmon hadithi, të cilin e transmeton Tavusi:
"Do të zbret Isau si udhëheqës i udhëzuar dhe gjykatës i drejtë. Kur të zbretë do të thejë kryqin, do të vretë derrin dhe nuk do të pranojë xhizjen. Ashtuqë do të ketë vetëm muslimanë. Do të kaplojë siguria në tokë, saqë luani do të rrijë afër lopëve sikurqë rrin demi, ujku do të rrijë me dhentë sikurqë rrin qeni. Çdo sëmundje do të largohet nga njerëzit. Njeriu me dorën e tij, do të mund të prekë gjarpërin helmues pa kurrfarë frike, ndërsa vajza e vogël do të mund ta ndjekë luanin, sikurqë fëmiju i vogël e ndjekë këlyshin e qenit. Vlera e atit arab do të jetë njëzet dirhem, ndërsa demi do të kushtojë kaq e kaq. Toka do të rikthehet, ashtu si ka qenë në kohën e Ademit. Nga një kalavesh do të mund të hanë një grup njerëzish, poashtu edhe prej një shege do të hanë një grup njerëzish".
E transmeton Abdurrezaku (20834).
Them: Senedi i këtij hadithi është mursel sahih, transmetuesit i ka të plotëbesueshëm, gjegjësisht transmetues të Dy dijetarëve.

Paragrafi 45: Për këtë paragraf dëshmoi hadithi i posakaluar dhe transmetimet e shumta të hadithit të Ebu Hurejres, që kaloi. Por, mbetet edhe një transmetim i hadithit të Ebu Hurejres, i cili dëshmon për diç që nuk dëshmuan transmetimet e kaluara, gjegjësisht për fjalinë e parë të hadithit, por edhe tjera. Ashtuqë, e kemi patjetër ta përmendim, atë e transmeton Zejd ibën Eslemi nga një njeri, e ai nga Ebu Hurejre, radijallahu anhu, i cili kishte thënë: 
"Nuk ndodhë kijameti, para se të zbretë Isau, i biri i Merjemes si udhëheqës i drejtë dhe para se fisi Kurejsh ta grabitë udhëheqësinë. Isau do të vretë derrin, do ta thejë kryqin dhe nuk do ta pranojë xhizjen, ashtuqë përulja do t'i takojë vetëm Allahut. Luftërat do të ndalen, ndërsa toka do të mbushet me Islam ashtu si mbushet pusi me ujë dhe do të jetë si sofër e blertë. Do të zhduket mëria dhe armiqësia, ujku në mesin e dhenve do të jetë sikurse qeni rojtar dhe luani në mesin e deveve sikurse deveja mashkull".
E transmeton Abdurrezaku (20844) nga Ma'meri, e ky nga Zejd ibën Eslemi.
Them: Në këtë zinxhir të gjithë janë të plotëbesueshëm, përveç njeriut të paemëruar, i cili duhet të jetë nga tabiinët e mëdhenj, por ndoshta edhe sahabij. Sepse ky Zejdi, është tabiij dhe ka transmetuar nga disa sahabë: nga Ebu Hurejre, Ibën Omeri etj.
Ky sened edhepse përfundon te Ebu Hurejre, dispozitën e ka njëjtë sikur të përfundonte te Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, sepse në këtë hadith flitet për çështje të fshehta (gajb), të cilat nuk mund të thuhen nga mendja. Sidomos, kur e marrim parasysh se pjesa më e madhe e hadithit u vërtetua në hadithet e mëparshme.
Ndërsa, për fjalinë në të cilën flitet për shegën, dëshmon hadithi i Nevasit, tahrixhi i të cilit kaloi (fq. 56-58) edhepse nuk është përmendur plotësisht, ku gjendet pjesa që dëshmon.

Paragrafi 46 dhe 47: Për këto nuk kam gjetur asnjë hadith-dëshmi.

Paragrafi 48: Hadith-dëshmi për këtë numërohet hadithi i Esma bin jezid el-Ensarijje, që kaloi (fq. 75-76).

Paragrafi 49: Për këtë dëshmojnë katër hadithe:
Një: Hadithi i Esmasë, të cilin e përmendëm pak para.
Dy: Hadithi i Ajshes, që kaloi (93-94)
Tre: Hadithi i Ibën Omerit, i cili ka treguar se Resulullahun, salallahu alejhi ue selem, e kishin pyetur rreth ushqimit të besimtarëve në kohën e dexhallit? Ai ka thënë: "Ushqimi i melekëve". Thanë: e çfarë është ushqimi i melekëve? Tha: Ushqim për ata është shqiptimi i tesbihut dhe madhërimit. Atëbotë, ai që do ta përmend Allahun, do t'i largohet uria dhe nuk do të ketë dro nga ajo".
E transmeton Hakimi (4/511) dhe ka thënë: "Senedin e ka të vërtetë, dhe sipas kushteve të Muslimit". Por, Dhehebiu nuk e ka pëlqyer, duke thënë: "Them: Assesi, Seidi është i akuzuar, i pavlerë".
Them: Ka për qëllim Seid ibën Sinan el-Humsin.
Katër: Nga Esma bint Umejs, se Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, kishte hyrë një herë te ajo për një punë dhe doli. Por, ajo iu ankua për një çështje, e Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, i tha:
"Ç'do të bëni kur do të sprovoheni me robin, të cilit do t'i nënshtrohen lumejt e tokës dhe frytet e saj. Kush shkon pas tij, ai do t'i jep ushqim, por do ta çojë në kufër. E kush e kundërshton, ai do ta privojë nga të mirat dhe do ta pengojë". Thash: O i dërguar i Allahut, kur shërbëtorja përgatitë ushqimin në furrë, unë pothuajse mashtrohem ta lë namazin . E si do t'ia bëjmë në atë kohë? Tha: "Atëbotë, Allahu do t'i mbrojë besimtarët me atë që i mbron melekët, me tesbih pra. Midis syve të tij shkruan: Kafir, të cilën do të mund ta lexojë çdo besimtar, di apo nuk di të shkruajë".
Hejthemiu (7/346) ka thënë: E transmeton Taberaniu, në këtë zinxhir ka një njeri të paemëruar, ndërsa të tjerët janë transmetues që gjenden në librat e vërteta.

Në përgjithësi: Edhepse në senedin e hadithit të Ebu Umames ka dobësi, neve, nëpërmjet këtij tahrixhi e recenzimi – llojin e të cilit, rrallëherë mund ta gjesh - po na bëhet e qartë se shumica e paragrafeve të këtij hadithi është sahih. Kjo, për shkak të haditheve-dëshmi që i përmendëm për secilin paragraf.
Për këtë shkak, tek unë lindi ideja, që nga të gjitha këto hadithe të vërteta të shkruaj tregimin e dexhallit dhe zbritjen e Isaut, alejhi selam, për ta vrarë atë. Por, atë tregim, ta bëj në kontekst të hadithit të Ebu Umames, duke hequr gjërat për të cilat nuk kam gjetur hadith-dëshmi. Si dhe, duke vënduar çdo hadith tjetër të vërtetë në paragrafin e përshtatshëm.
Tani, po bëj një indeks të emrave të sahabëve, hadithet e të cilëve i kam bërë tahrixh në këtë hulumtim, dhe që kam dëshmuar aty-këtu me disa paragrafe të tyre. Këtë e bëj, që referimi të jetë më i lehtë:

----------


## forum126

Pjesa e katërt

Indeks për transmetuesit nga sahabët dhe tabiinët
Hadithet e të cilëve i kam bërë tahrixh në pjesën e kaluar. Numrat që vijojnë pas çdo emri janë numrat e faqeve.

1. Abdullah ibën Abbasi (54 dhe 69)
2. Abdullah ibën Omeri (51, 62, 64, 88, 109 dhe 115)
3. Abdullah ibën Mes'udi (103-104)
4. Ebu Umame (41-46)
5. Ebu Bekrete eth-Thekafij (70, 85 dhe 86)
6. Ebu Seid (63, 64, 65, 77-78, 80, 88 dhe 107)
7. Ebu Ubejde 
8. Ebu Hurejre (53, 54, 61, 64, 65, 66, 84, 93, 96, 97-104, 107, 109-110, 113 dhe 114)
9. Ubej ibën Ka'b
10. Esma bint Umejs (116)
11. Esma bint Jezid el-Ensarijje (75-76, 110)
12. Ummu Seleme (60)
13. Ummu Shurejk (93)
14. Enes ibën Malik (50, 53, 86, 90 dhe 106)
15. Disa shokë të Resulullahut, salallahu alejhi ue selem (67)
16. Disa shokë të Muhammedit, salallahu alejhi ue selem (91-92)
17. Xhabir ibën Abdullahu (64, 70, 71-73, 77, 86, 87, 89-90, 91, 92, 93 dhe 96)
18. Hudhejfe ibën Esid (105-106)
19. Hudhejfe ibën el-Jeman (50-51, 69, 70 dhe 105)
20. Hasan el-Basriu (55)
21. Njëri nga shokët e Resulullahut, salallahu alejhi ue selem (69, 71, 79)
22. Sa'd ibën Ebi Vekkas (62)
23. Sefine (73)
24. Semure (67, 96-97)
25. Tavus (113-114)
26. Ajshe (59, 61-62, 83, 84, 93-94)
27. Ubade ibën Samit (67)
28. Abdullah ibën Amër (79, 111-112)
29. Abdullah ibën Mugaffel (50)
30. Abdullah ibën Magnem (65-66, 79)
31. Othman ibën Ebil As (94-95)
32. Alij ibën Ebi Talib (74, 94)
33. Fatime bint Kajs (82-83)
34. Mexhmaë bint Xharije el-Ensari (108)
35. Mihxhen ibën el-Edraë (87-88 dhe 89)
36. Muavije ibën Hajda (54)
37. Mugire
38. Nafië ibën Atebe
39. Nufejr ibën Malik, prindi i Xhubejrit (59)
40. Nevas ibën Sem'an (56-58, 79 dhe 82)
41. Hisham ibën Amir (49)











































Pjesa e pestë


Këtu gjendet konteksti i tregimit me paragrafet e shtuara
duke bërë tahrixhin me simbole te transmetuesve
të cilët i kemi përmendur gjërësisht
në pjesën e tretë


Simbolet:

A : El-Axhur-ri në "esh-Sheria"
T : Tirmidhiu
HB : Ibën Hibbani në librin "es-Sahih"
HL : Ebu Nuajmi në librin "el-Hilje"
HM : Ahmedi në librin "el-Musned"
HN : Hanbel ibën Is'haku në "el-Fiten"
KH : Buhariu
KHB : Ebu Nuajmi në librin "Ehbaru Esbehan"
KHZ : Ibën Huzejme në librin "et-Teuhid"
D : Ebu Davudi
SAË : Ibën Sa'di në "et-Tabekat"
TB : Taberaniu në "el-Mu'xhemul kebir"
TS : Taberaniu në "el-Evsat"
TSS : Taberaniu në "es-Sagir"
TJ : Tajalisiu në "el-Musned"
ËA : Ibën Ebi Asim në "es-Sunne"
AB : Abdurrezaku në "el-Musannef"
AD : Ibën Adiju në "el-Kamil"
AS : Abdullah ibën Adij në "es-Sunne"
AK : el-Ukajli në "ed-Duafa"
KAF : Abdullah ibën Adij në "es-Sunne" dhe el-Ukajli në "ed-Duafa"
K : Hakimi në "el-Mustedrek"
KR : Ibën Asakiri në "et-Tarih"
M : Muslimi 
MA : Maliku në "el-Muvettaë"
MT : Ibën Mende në "et-Teuhid"
MXH : Ibën Maxhe
MN : Ibën Mende në "el-Iman"
MJ : Darimiu
N : Nesaiu
NJ : Ebu Amër ed-Dani në "el-Fiten"
HA : Bejhekiu në "el-Esmaë"

----------


## forum126

*Tregimi për dexhallin dhe zbritjen e Isaut, aljehi selam
për ta vrarë atë*

Sipas kontekstit të transmetimit të Ebu Umames
Duke ia bashkangjitur edhe transmetimet e vërteta nga as'habë tjerë

1. O njerëz! Që prej kohës kur All-llahu krijoi pasardhësit e Ademit, nuk ka patur sprovë më të madhe në tokë, [dhe as që do të ketë para Kijametit]  sesa sprova e dexhallit. [Ai që do të shpëtojë nga sprovat para kësaj, do të shpëtojë edhe nga kjo] . [Ai nuk mund t'i bëjë muslimanit ndonjë të keqe] .
2. Çdo i dërguar i All-llahut ia ka tërhequr vërejtjen popullit të tij nga dexhalli [i verbër] , [edhe unë po ju bëjë të njëjtën vërejtje]. 
3. Unë jam pejgamber i fundit , ndërsa ju jeni ummeti i fundit .
4. Ai (dexhalli) do të shfaqet tek ju, padyshim. [Ai është realitet, por sa është afër; çdo gjë që vjen ajo është afër] . [Do të shfaqet nga hidhërimi që do ta kaplojë] , [nuk do të shfaqet, përderisa trashëgimia të mos dëshirohet e as nga plaçka e luftës dikush të gëzohet] .
5. Nëse shfaqet duke qenë unë mes jush, atëherë do të jem mbrojtës për çdo musliman. Por, nëse delë pas meje, atëherë secili duhet të mbrojë veten. E All-llahu është zëvendësi im për çdo musliman. (por në hadithin e Ummu Seleme qëndron: Nëse shfaqet pas vdekjes sime, Allahu do t'ju ndihmojë me njerëzit e mirë) .
6. Ai do të shfaqet [nga [një tokë] kah Lindja] ,  [e cila quhet: (Hurasan)]  [tek jehuditë e Esbahanit] , [të cilët do t'i kenë fytyrat si mburojat e rrahura] . Ky vend gjendet midis Shamit dhe Irakut. Do të bëjë çrregullime djathtas [dhe do të bëjë çrregullime]  majtas. Andaj, përqëndrohuni, o robërit e Allahut. [tri herë] .
7. Unë do t’ua përshkruaj atë, me një përshkrim që asnjë pejgamber para meje nuk e ka bërë. (në hadithin e Ubades: Ju kam folur për dexhallin aq, saqë kam frikën se nuk do të kuptoni) .
8. Ai në fillim do të thotë: Unë jam pejgamber, nuk ka pejgamber pas meje.
9. E më pas do të thotë: Unë jam Zoti juaj. Por ju dijeni, se Zotin tuaj nuk mund ta shihni para se të vdisni.
10. Ai është i verbër, [syrin e majtë]  [e ka të rrafshtë], [mbi të, ka një gungë të ashpër] , [dhe të gjelbërt, duket si yll që ndritë]* . [Ndërsa syrin e djathtë e ka si kokërr rrushi, e dalur] , [jo e dalur shumë e as e ngurtë]  [dhe flokët i ka të shpeshta] . [Dijeni, shumë gjëra ju nuk mundeni të dini për të, por një gjë e dini sigurtë] , Zoti juaj nuk është i verbër, [Dijeni, shumë gjëra ju nuk mundeni të dini për të, por një gjë e dini sigurtë, Zoti juaj nuk është i verbët] , [tri herë]  [duke bërë shenjë me dorë kah sytë] . [Poashtu, dijeni se nuk do ta shihni Zotin e vërtetë para se të vdisni] .
11. [Ai do të ecë në tokë, ndërsa Allahut i takon toka edhe qielli] .
12. [Ai është i ri, me flokë shumë të kaçurrelta. I ngjan Abduluzza ibën Katan-it] . [Është i shkurtë dhe i çalë. Të bardhën dhe të zezën e syrit i ka shumë të spikatura] , [është i bardhë] 
13. [ushqehet, flokët i ka të trazuara] , [dhe shumë të shpeshta]  .
14. Midis syve të tij shkruan: Kafir; këtë do të mund ta lexojë [ai që e urren atë apo]  secili besimtar, di apo nuk di të shkruajë.
15. Prej sprovave të tij është se ai posedon xhenet, zjarr, [lumë, ujë]  [dhe bukë sa kodra] . [Ai do të posedojë diç që i ngjan xhenetit dhe diç që i ngjan zjarrit] , por, dijeni: zjarri i tij është xheneti, ndërsa xheneti i tij është zjarri.
- Rreth kësaj, Mugire ibën Shu'be e pyeti: Thonë se ai do të ketë kodra me bukë, mish dhe lumë me plot ujë? Tha: Ai është aq i dobët, saqë këto argumente nuk i ndihmojnë (kundër besimtarëve). 
Ndërsa në hadith tjetër: [Me vete ka dy lumenj që rrjedhin, njëri nga ata – në dukje – është ujë, e tjetri – në dukje është zjarr i flaktë] . [Kush e përjeton këtë kohë dhe dëshiron të pijë ujë, le të pijë nga ai që duket se është zjarr] , [le t'i mbyllë  [sytë], pastaj le ta ulë [kokën] ; aty do ta vërejë se uji [është i ftohtë, i pijshëm,]  [i mirë] , [andaj, mos u mashtroni] . Ndërsa, në transmetim tjetër : "Kush hyn në 'lumin' e tij, i humben sevapet dhe ngarkohet me mëkate, e ai që hyn në 'zjarrin' e tij, fiton sevapet dhe i shlyhen mëkatet".
16. Ai që sprovohet me zjarrin e tij, le të kërkojë ndihmë nga All-llahu dhe le t’i lexojë [atij]  ajetet e para të sures Kehf, [sepse ato ajete ju mbrojnë nga sprova e tij] .
17. Nga sprova e tij është poashtu, t’i thotë dikujt: Çka thua, nëse unë ta ringjalli babën tënd dhe nënën tënde. A do të dëshmosh se unë jam Zoti yt? Njeriu do të thotë: Po. Atëherë, dy djaj do të personifikohen në formë të babës dhe nënës së tij, dhe do t’i thonë: O biri ynë, shko pas tij, se është Zoti yt.
18. Prej sprovave të tij është të kapë një njeri dhe ta vrasë. Pastaj e pretë me sharrë përgjysëm derisa ta bëjë në dy. 
19. Prej sprovave të tij është që kur të kalojë në ndonjë vend [dhe i thirrë për ta besuar atë],  dhe banorët e tij e përgënjeshtrojnë, [kur të largohet ai]  çdo kullosë e tyre do të shkatërrohet.
20. Prej sprovave të tij është që kur të kalojë në ndonjë vend [dhe i thirrë për ta besuar atë],  dhe banorët e tij e besojnë, [dhe i përgjigjen atij] , ai e urdhëron qiellin të lëshojë shi, dhe do të bie shi, do ta urdhëron tokën të mbinë, dhe do të mbinë. Ashtuqë, atë ditë kafshët shtëpiake do t’u trashen dhe rriten, do t’u fryhen anët dhe do t’u mbushen gjinjtë sikurse asnjëherë.
21. [Kalon afër ndonjë gërmadhe, dhe i thotë: Nxirri thesaret që ke, dhe menjëherë thesaret shkojnë pas tij, sikurse bletat] .
22. [Paraqitet në [kohën kur njerëzit do të ndahen, përçahen] , urrehen, dobësohen fetarisht dhe degjenerohen. Do të shkelë çdo luginë dhe e gjithë toka do t'i palohet sikurse gëzofi i dashit] .
23. Nuk do të paraqitet ai, përderisa romakët të mos vijnë në A'mak apo Dabik, [tubohen kundër myslimanëve, por edhe myslimanët kundër tyre] . Drejt tyre do të niset një ushtri nga Medina, atëbotë ata do të jenë njerëzit më të mirë. Pasiqë do të rreshtohen, romakët do të thonë: "Na lironi rrugën që t'i luftojmë këta që na patën robëruar". Muslimanët do të thonë: Jo vallahi, nuk lejojmë t'i dëmtoni vëllezërit tanë. Atëherë, fillon lufta [Në atë luftë do të ketë dezertim të madh. Atëherë, muslimanët do të formojnë një grup nga ushtria për të vdekur e për të mos u kthyer përveç si fitimtarë. Do të luftojnë aq, derisa t'i ndajë nata nga armiku. Secili grup do të mbrapset, por asnjëri fitimtar. Ashtuqë, ai grup do të anulohet. Muslimanët, sërish do të formojnë një grup nga ushtria për të vdekur e për të mos u kthyer përveç si fitimtarë. Do të luftojnë aq, derisa t'i ndajë nata nga armiku. Secili grup do të mbrapset, por asnjëri fitimtar. Ashtuqë, ai grup do të anulohet. Pastaj, përsëri, muslimanët do të formojnë një grup nga ushtria për të vdekur e për të mos u kthyer përveç si fitimtarë. Do të luftojnë deri në ngrysje dhe të dy grupet do të mbrapsen, por asnjëri fitimtar. Ashtuqë edhe ky grup do të anulohet. Por, në ditën e katërt, kundër tyre do të ngriten edhe muslimanët tjerë]. Një e treta e ushtrisë do të humbë – të cilët nuk do t'i falë Allahu, një e treta do të vritet – [ata janë] shehidat më të mirë tek Allahu – ndërsa e treta tjetër do të triumfojë dhe nuk do të bijnë në sprova asnjëherë. Pra, armiku do të pësojë disfatë. Aty do të bëjnë një luftë – ose tha: që nuk do të ketë si ajo, apo tha: që nuk ka ndodhur sikur ajo – saqë edhe zogu që do të fluturojë pranë tyre, do të bjerë i coftë. Në këtë luftë, prej çdo njëqind ushtarëve, i gjallë do të mbetet vetëm një, ashtuqë, nuk ka për çfarë plaçke të luftës të gëzohet dikush apo çfarë trashëgimie duhet ndarë?!] Do të arrijnë në Konstantinopojë dhe do ta çlirojnë. (e në një transmetim: A keni dëgjuar për një qytet, gjysma e të cilit është në tokë e gjysma tjetër në detë? Thanë: Po, o i dërguar i Allahut! Tha: Nuk do të ndodhë kijameti, përderisa të mos e sulmojnë shtatëdhjetë mijë muslimanë. Kur të arrijnë aty, nuk do të luftojnë me armë e as do të gjuajnë me shigjeta. Ata do të thonë: La ilahe il-lall-llah, Allahu Ekber dhe menjëherë do të dorëzohet pjesa që është në detë. Kur të thonë për së dyti: La ilahe il-lall-llah, Allahu Ekber, do të dorëzohet pjesa tjetër. E kur të thonë për së treti: La ilahe il-lall-llah, Allahu Ekber, u hapen dyert e qytetit, hyjnë aty dhe e fitojnë plaçkën) . Kështu, duke e ndarë plaçkën dhe shpatat t'i kenë lënë anash, shejtani do t'u thërret: Mesihu [dexhalli] veçse ka arritur te familjet e juaja, [Atëherë, braktisin ç'kanë në dorë] dhe dalin, edhepse kjo është gënjeshtër. [Do t'i nisin dhjetë kalorës si pararojë. Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, tha: Unë vërtetë i di emrat e tyre, emrat e baballarëve të tyre dhe ngjyrën e kuajve të tyre. Atëbotë, ata janë kalorësit më të mirë në sipërfaqen e tokës], kur të arrijnë në Sham, atëherë dexhalli delë] .
24. Nuk do të mbetë gjë në tokë pa e shkelur dhe sunduar, përveç [katër xhamive: xhamia e]  Mekës, [xhamia e]  Medinës, [Tur-it dhe xhamia e Aksasë] .
25. [Ai do të qëndrojë katërdhjetë ditë; një ditë sa një vit, një ditë sa një muaj, një ditë sa një javë ndërsa ditët tjera sikur ditët e zakonshme.
Thanë: Në ditën që është sa një vit, a do të na mjaftojnë namazet e një dite? Tha: “Jo, por ju do ta vlerësoni me kohë”.
Thanë: Si do të jetë çrregullimi i tij? Tha: Sikurse shiu me erë.] 
26. Vërtetë, para se të paraqitet dexhalli, do të jenë tre vite shumë të rënda, ku njerëzit do t’i godasë uri e madhe. Në vitin e parë All-llahu do ta urdhërojë qiellin të ndalë një të tretën e shiut dhe do ta urdhërojë tokën që të ndalë një të tretën e bimëve. Në vitin e dytë do ta urdhërojë qiellin që të ndalë dy të tretat e shiut dhe do ta urdhërojë tokën që të ndalë dy të tretat e bimëve. Ndërsa në vitin e tretë do ta urdhërojë qiellin që ta ndalë shiun krejtësisht, ashtuqë nuk do të pikojë asnjë pikë, dhe do ta urdhërojë tokën që mos të mbinë asgjë, ashtuqë nuk do të mbijë asgjë e gjelbërt dhe do të shkatërrohet çdo thundror, përveç asaj që do All-llahu ta lë.
U tha: Çka do t'i mbajë gjallë njerëzit në atë kohë? Tha: tehlili (të thënurit: La ilahe il-lall-llah), tekbiri (Allahu ekber), tesbihu (Subhanalla) dhe tahmidi (elhamdu lil-lah). Këto fjalë do të jenë si ushqim për ata.
27. Çdo hyrje të Mekës apo Medinës, që do t'i afrohet, aty do ta takojnë melekë me shpata të nxjerrura nga këllëfi. 
28. [Poashtu dijeni se, nuk do të ketë asnjë vend që nuk do ta kaplojë trishtimi i mesihut [dexhallit], përveç Medinës. [Atëbotë, Medina do të ketë shtatë dyer]  në çdo hyrje të saj do të ketë dy melekë që do t'i rezistojnë trishtimit të mesihut] .
29. Atëherë, ai do të ndalet të këneta [këneta e Xhuruf-it] , [prapa Uhudit]  [dhe aty, do t'i përplasë këmbët].
30. Ashtuqë, Medina do të dridhet tri herë , dhe nuk do të mbetet dyfytyrësh e as dyfytyrëshe pa shkuar kah ai. Në Medinë do të zhduket e keqja ashtu sikur gjyryku e zhdukë dryshkun nga hekuri. Kjo do të quhet dita e triumfit (pastrimit), [më së tepërmi kah ai do të shkojnë gratë] .
31. [Njëri nga besimtarët [djalosh i ri]  do të niset drejt tij, [atëbotë, ai është më i miri njeri apo nga më të mirët] , por ushtarët e dexhallit do ta takojnë dhe do t'i thonë: Ku je nisur? Thotë: Jam nisur te ky që paska dalur. Do të thonë: A nuk e beson zotin tonë? Thotë: Çështja e Zotit është e qartë. Thonë: Mbyteni! Por, një grup prej tyre do të thotë: A keni harruar se zoti (dexhalli)  u ka ndaluar që vrasjen të mos e kryen askush pos tij? Pas kësaj, e marrin njeriun dhe shkojnë te dexhalli. Në momentin kur e sheh ky besimtari, do të thotë: O njerëz, [dëshmoj se]  ky është dexhalli, të cilin e ka përmendur (në transmetim tjetër: për të cilin na ka treguar)  Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem. Dexhalli do të urdhërojë: Merreni dhe shtrijeni me fytyrë përtokë dhe rriheni. Nga kjo rrahje do t'i zgjërohet shpina e barku. Dexhalli do të vazhdojë: Tani a beson në mua? Besimtari do t'ia kthejë: Ti je mesihu gënjeshtar. [Dexhalli do të thotë: Ç'do të thoni po ta vras këtë njeri dhe ta ngjalli, a do të dyshonit në çështjen? Thonë: Jo] . Atëherë, dexhalli do të urdhërojë që të sharrohet në dy pjesë, [dhe e vretë] , (ndërsa në hadithin e Nevasit: do t’i bjerë me shpatë dhe do ta ndajë dukshëm në dy pjesë) . Pastaj, dexhalli do të kalojë mes atyre dy pjesëve dhe do të thotë: Çohu! E ai do të ngritet, i gjallë. Pastaj e thërret dhe djaloshi niset drejt tij me ngazëllim e buzëqeshje. Ai i thotë: Tani a beson në mua? Besimtari ia kthen: [Vallahi]  Tani edhe më bindshëm e di se ti je dexhalli, ndërsa o ju njerëz, tanimë askënd nuk mundet ta dëmtojë dexhalli. Dexhalli, përsëri do ta kapë për ta therrur, por pjesa mes qafës dhe klavikulit të besimtarit do të shndërrohet në bakër, ashtuqë nuk do të mundet ta therrë. Atëherë, dexhalli do ta kapë dhe do ta hedhë. Njerëzit do të mendojnë se e ka hedhur në zjarr, a në realitet ai është futur në xhenet. Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, shtoi: Ky është njeriu me dëshmi më madhështore tek Allahu] .
32. [Pastaj, melekët do ta orientojnë dexhallin kah Shami] , [kur të arrijë te kodra Ilija, do ta rrethojë një grup të myslimanëve] . [Aty, besimtarët do të përjetojnë një vështirësi të madhe] , [ashtuqë, njerëzit nga frika e dexhallit do të ikin në male] . Ummu Shurejk bint Ebil Akër tha: O i dërguar i Allahut! Atëbotë, ku do të jenë arabët? Tha: Arabët do të jenë pak, atëbotë.
33. Udhëheqës i tyre do të jetë një njeri i mirë. [Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, ka thënë: Mehdiju do të jetë nga familja ime [nga fëmijët e Fatimes] , të cilin, Allahu do ta udhëzojë për një natë] . [Emri i tij është i njëjtë me emrin tim, dhe emri i babait tij është i njëjtë me emrin e babait tim] . [Ballin do ta ketë të madh dhe hundën e shtrembër] . [Tokën do ta mbushë me mirësi e drejtësi, ashtu si është mbushur me krim e padrejtësi] . [Ai do të udhëheqë shtatë vite] .
- Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, ka thënë: "Dy grupe nga ummeti im, Allahu do t'i mbrojë nga zjarri: njëri grup që do ta luftojë Indinë e grupi tjetër që do të jetë me Isaun, alejhi selam". 
Poashtu ka thënë: "Kush nga ju e arrinë Isaun, le t'i përcjellë selam nga unë". 
34. [Derisa udhëheqësi i tyre të ketë dalur për t'ua falë sabahun, papritmas, do të zbretë [nga qielli]  Isau, biri i Merjemes] [te minarja e bardhë në Lindje të Damaskut, i veshur me dy palë rroba dhe me shuplakë të vënduar mbi krahët e dy melekëve. Kur ta lëvizë kokën, do të pikojë një ujë sikurse xhevahir. Çdo kafir do të vdesë kur ta nuhatë erën e frymës së tij, a ajo erë arrin deri ku arrin shikimi i tij].
35. Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, ka thënë: Mes meje dhe tij (d.m.th. Isaut) nuk ka pasur pejgamber, por ai do të kthehet. Kur ta shihni, njiheni: Është njeri me ngjyrë të përzier mes të kuqes dhe të bardhës. Do të ketë të veshur rroba, përafërsisht të verdha. Koka do t'i duket sikurse e lagur. Do t'i luftojë njerëzit në emër të Islamit, do ta thejë kryqin, do ta vrasë derrin dhe nuk do ta pranojë më xhizjen. Në kohën e tij Allahu do t'i shkatërrojë të gjitha fetë përveç Islamit.
- Poashtu ka thënë: "Si do të jetë gjendja juaj, kur Isai, alejhi selam, do të zbret [nga qielli], dhe do të jetë udhëheqësi juaj ( në një transmetim: do të ju udhëheq ) nga ju? ". Ibën Ebi Dhi'bi – njëri nga transmetuesit – ka thënë: A e dini ç'do të thotë: "do të ju udhëheq nga ju"? d.m.th. Do të ju udhëheqë me Librin e Zotit tuaj dhe sunetin e të dërguarit tuaj, salallahu alejhi ue selem.
36. Ai imam fillon të ecë mbrapa me qëllim që Isai të delë imam. [I thotë: Eja, dil imam] . Isai i bie mes dy shpatullave, pastaj i thotë: [Jo, udhëheqësat e juaj duhet të jenë nga vetë ju, kjo është nderim nga Allahu për këtë ummet] , ec para dhe falu. Ashtuqë imam delë imami që ishte.
37. [Pastaj dexhalli do të shkojë te kodra Ilija, ku do të rrethojë një grup nga myslimanët] . [Ata që e përmbajnë këtë grup, do të thonë: Ç'pritni, pse nuk e luftoni këtë zullumqar derisa ta takoni Allahun apo të triumfoni? Atëherë, fillojnë të organizohen që në mëngjes të luftojnë] .
38. [Duke u përgatitur për luftë dhe duke u rreshtuar, thërret ikameti]  [i namazit të sabahut] . [Kur të gdhijnë, Isai, biri i Merjemes veçse do të jetë aty] . [Ai do të dalë imam, e kur të ngrihet nga rukuja do të thotë: Semiallahu limen hamideh, Allahu e vraftë dexhallin dhe u dhashtë fitore myslimanëve]. Pas namazit do të thotë: Hapeni derën, dhe e hapin. Jashtë do ta shohin dexhallin sëbashku me shtatëdhjetë mijë jehudi, që të gjithë me shpata dhe mantelë, [por Isai do ta kërkojë dexhallin] .
39. [Isai, me shtizën e tij do të niset kah dexhalli] . Kur dexhalli do ta shohë, fillon të shkrihet ashtu si shkrihet kripa në ujë. [Po ta linte, do të shkrihej deri në fund, por, Isai do ta vrasë me dorën e tij dhe gjaku i tij do të duket në shtizën e Isait] , gjegjësisht do ta arrijë dera e Ludd-it, nga ana e lindjes, dhe aty do ta vrasë. [Pra, do ta shkatërrojë Allahu tek Akabe Efik] .
40. Ashtuqë, Allahu do të bëjë që jehuditë të pësojnë disfatë [e muslimanët të mbisundojnë mbi ta] , [si dhe do t'i vrasin] . Pas çdo krijese që do të mundohen të fshehen jehuditë, Allahu do t'i bëjë të flasë, qoftë ai gurë, dru, mur apo gjallesë, - përveç Garkadit, sepse ai është nga drunjtë e tyre -. Ato gjëra do të thonë: O rob i Allahut, o mysliman! Ja një jehudi [pas meje], eja dhe vrite.
41. [Pas kësaj , njerëzit do të qëndrojnë shtatë vite, pa asnjë armiqësi midis tyre] .
42. Isai i biri Merjemes, alejhi selam, do të jetë [vërtetues i Muhammedit, salallahu alejhi ue selem, për këtë fe] , gjykues dhe udhëheqës i drejtë në ummetin tim. Do të jetë udhëheqës [i udhëzuar]  e i drejtë. [Do t'i luftojë njerëzit për hirë të Islamit si dhe]  do ta thyejë kryqin, do ta therrë derrin, [do të jetë imam për të gjithë]  dhe nuk do ta pranojë xhizjen e as lëmoshën. Askush nuk do të nxiton pas deleve e as deveve. Do të humbet inati, urrejtja [dhe xhelozia. Do të shpërndahet pasuria, por askush s'do e pranojë] . [Një sexhde do të jetë më e mirë sesa gjithë dynjaja dhe ç'ka në të]. [Lutja do të jetë një, vetëm për Zotin e botërave] .
[Pasha atë në dorë të Të Cilit është shpirti im, nga vendi er-Revhaë, Isai, alejhi selam, do të fillojë telbijën për haxh apo umre, apo për të dyjat] .
43. [Pastaj, disa njerëz që kishin shpëtuar nga sprova e dexhallit, do të vijnë te Isai, alejhi selam e ai do t’ua fërkojë fytyrat dhe do t’i përgëzoj me gradët e xhennetit që i kanë arritur. 
Duke qenë në këtë gjendje, Allahu do t'i shpallë Isaut: Unë i nxorra disa krijesa me të cilat nuk mund të luftojë askush, andaj mbroji robërit e Mi, dërgoji në vendin Tur.
Pastaj, Allahu i dërgon je’xhuxhët dhe me’xhuxhët, të cilët, do të zbresin me shpejtësi nga çdo bregore. Kur të parit e tyre do të kalojnë te liqeni Taberije, do ta pijnë tërë ujin, e kur të arrijnë të fundit do të thonë: Këtu njëherë ka pasur ujë. [Vazhdojnë rrugën derisa të arrijnë te mali Hamër – mal në Bejtul Makdis – ku do të thonë: Mbytëm ata që ishin në tokë, nxitoni tani, t'i vrasim ata të qiellit. Fillojnë t'i gjuajnë shigjetat e tyre drejt qiellit, por Allahu do t'ua kthejë të lyera me gjak] .
Kështu, Isai me shokët e tij do të kufizohen vetëm në një vend, derisa një kokë e demit (për ushqim) do të jetë më e dashur për ata sesa njëqind dinar të arit për ju, sot. Isai me shokët e tij do t’i bëjnë lutje All-llahut e All-llahu kundër je’xhuxhëve dhe me’xhuxhëve do të dërgojë krimba. Ashtuqë, shumë shpejtë do të vdesin të gjithë.
Pas kësaj, Isai, alejhi selam, me shokët e tij do të kthehen në tokë, dhe nuk mund të gjejnë asnjë pëllëmbë toke që nuk e kishte mbuluar dhjami dhe era e keqe, nga je’xhuxhët dhe me’xhuxhët. 
Përsëri, Isai me shokët e tij do ta lusin All-llahun e All-llahu do të dërgojë zogj me qafë të gjatë, të cilët do t’i bartin ato trupa aty ku do All-llahu.
Pastaj, All-llahu do të lëshojë një shi, i cili do të depërtojë në çdo vend, dhe kështu do të pastrohet toka, do të bëhet si pasqyrë.
Dhe do t’i thuhet tokës: Nxjerri frytet tua dhe riktheji begatitë tua.
Atëbotë, një grup njerëz do të mund të hanë nga një shegë dhe të hynë nën hije të lëvozhgës së saj. Do të shtohet bereqeti i qumështit, saqë qumështi i një llahuse nga devetë do t'i mjaftojë disa grupeve njerëz, qumështi i një llahuse të lopëve do t’i mjaftojë një fisit, ndërsa qumështi i një llahuse të dhenve do t'i mjaftojë disa familjeve] .
-[Resulullahu, salallahu alejhi ue selem, ka thënë: "Sa e bukur që është jeta pas dexhallit, sa e bukur që është jeta pas dexhallit. Qiellit i jipet leja të pikojë edhe tokës të mbinë frytet, sikur të gjuaje kokrrën edhe mbi gurë të lëmuar do të mbijë, nuk do të ketë mëri, xhelozi e as urrejtje"] .
44. Do të zhduket helmi nga çdo gjë e cila përmban helm. [Do të përhapet siguria në tokë, saqë luanët do të kullosin sëbashku me devetë, panterët sëbashku me lopët dhe ujqit sëbashku me dhentë. Ndërsa, fëmijët do të lozin me gjarpërinjë pa u dëmtuar aspak] . Fëmija do të mund të futë dorën në gojë të gjarpërit pa u dëmtuar, vajza e vogël do ta vrapojë luanin, e ai do të ikë e nuk do ta dëmtojë, ndërsa, ujku për kopenë do të jetë sikurse qeni rojtar. 
Do të mbushet toka me paqë ashtu si mbushet ena me ujë, fjala do të jetë një, do të adhurohet vetëm All-llahu, luftërat do të ndalen dhe kurejshët do ta marrin sundimin në dorë. [Pastaj: E gjithë toka do të jetë si një tryezë e argjendit, që do të jep fryte sikur në kohën e Ademit].
45. [Kështu, Isai, alejhi selam, do të qëndrojë në tokë katërdhjetë vite. Pastaj vdes dhe myslimanët ia falin xhenazen] .
46. Në këtë situatë, All-llahu do të dërgojë një erë [të ftohtë prej Shamit] , e cila do t’i kapë prej nënsjetullave, dhe do të vdes çdo mu’min dhe çdo muslim. (ndërsa në transmetimin e Ibën Amrit: Në sipërfaqen e tokës nuk do të mbetet asnjë i cili ka besim, qoftë edhe sa grimca, po bile edhe nëse ndonjëri gjendet në brendi të ndonjë mali, ajo erë do të hyjë edhe aty) . Do të mbesin vetëm njerëzit e këqinj, [me mendje si të zogjve, me ëndrra si të kafshëve të egra, nuk e njohin të mirën e as nuk e qortojnë të keqen. Do t'u shfaqet shejtani, duke u thënë: A nuk po përgjigjeni? Pastaj i urdhëron t'i adhurojnë putat, e ata i adhurojnë. Furnizimin do ta kenë të bollshëm dhe jetesën të mirë] . Trazira mes vete do të kenë sikur gomarë, ashtuqë mbi këta do të ndodhë kiameti] .
47. [Pastaj, fryhet në Sur, dhe secili që do ta dëgjojë do të bjerë në anë të qafës dhe do të ngritet në anë të qafës. I pari që do ta dëgjojë është një njeri duke e rregulluar devenë e tij. Pasiqë këtij t'i bie të fikët, të gjithë bien të fikët.
Pastaj, Allahu lëshon një shi sikur rrëke, pas të cilit do të ngjallen trupat e njerëzve:
ثُمَّ نُفِخَ فِيهِ أُخْرَى فَإِذَا هُمْ قِيَامٌ يَنْظُرُونَ
 "...pastaj i fryhet atij (surit) herën tjetër, kur qe, të gjithë ata të ngritur presin" (Zumer 68). Pastaj thuhet: O ju njerëz, ejani te Zoti juaj 
وَقِفُوهُمْ إِنَّهُمْ مَسْئُولُونَ
"Ndalni ata, sepse do të merren në përgjegjësi" (Saffat 24). Pastaj urdhërohet: Ndajeni grupin që do të hyjnë në zjarr. Thonë: Nga sa? Thuhet: Nga çdo një mijë nëntëqind e nëntëdhjetë e nëntë. Kjo është dita kur 
يَجْعَلُ الْوِلْدَانَ شِيباً
"fëmijët do të thinjen" (Muzemmil 17) dhe
يَوْمَ يُكْشَفُ عَنْ سَاقٍ
 "dita kur Allahu do të shpalon kërcikun" (el-Kalem 42)] .

(Kjo ishte fundi i asaj që shkroi dijetari i madh Muhammed Nasiruddin el-Albani, në këtë hulumtim me vlerë. Allahu e mëshiroftë me mëshirë të gjërë dhe e shpërbleftë me të mira) Botuesi...


Përktheu: Omer Berisha
7/Muharem/1426
6/Shkurt/2006

----------

